# Alles rund um den Flowtrail-Bilder/Videos etc.



## cubxx (29. Mai 2011)

Alles rund um den "Flowtrail" -Stromberg.
Wer war da...Wer fährt wann hin...Bilder...Videos etc.
Könnte man doch hier posten.Ich war heute wieder da und habe einige mit der GoPro fahren sehen...stellt doch mal die Videos hier rein.
Wer war der "Fotomensch" der heute gegen 11.45Uhr im Trail Fotos gemacht hat?-Hätte gerne die Bilder von mir.(Bike Sx-Trail Mod.2011)
Soo Gruß an alle Cubxx


----------



## Micha-L (30. Mai 2011)

Hey,
ich war letzten Sonntag mal da. Schee wars. 

Schade das hier im Thread recht wenig los ist. 

Ich habe jemanden mit Bonner Kennzeichen und GoPro auf dem Helm gesehen. Ob er das Video wohl irgendwo online stellt?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubxx (30. Mai 2011)

Hmmm genau das war mein Gedanke.Alles rund um den Flowtrail hier zu posten...aber das macht wohl keiner."Hits" sind ja schon einige...aber Antworten leider nicht.
Ich habe leider keine Fotos oder Videos gemacht.Kommt aber noch
Gruß aus der Pfalz 
Cubxx


----------



## cubxx (31. Mai 2011)

Leider sehr wenig los hier...
Mal ein Handyfoto vom letzten WE.


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Juni 2011)

Morgen am Start mit paar Leuten, only Rocky´s


----------



## xXJojoXx (1. Juni 2011)

Werde voraussichtlich am Freitag mit nem Kumpel da sein. Allerdings können wir mit deinem schönen Bike mal so garnicht mithalten


----------



## cubxx (1. Juni 2011)

Na so langsam kommt doch Bewegung in das Thema


----------



## cubxx (1. Juni 2011)

@climax66  letzten war auch eine Gruppe mit  Rocky´s (2011er Slayer)da.
Alle so Grau/Grün eins Grau/Orange -das seit nicht zufällig ihr ?

Man sieht sich am Flowtrail


----------



## Wassertrinker (2. Juni 2011)

Wir waren letzten Sonntag oben gewesen. Bei traumhaftem Wetter hatte auch jmd eine Kamera dabei. Ich poste die Spots mal in der Reihenfolge, wie man sie von oben aus durchfahren würde. 
Auch wenn wir mit Fullface unterwegs waren, die Strecke ist definitiv mit CC-Bikes und "normalem" Helm zu befahren!!!! 
Übrigens: Wenn die beiden Herrschaften aus Sommerloch ihre Fotos aus dem letzten Anlieger haben wollen: Bitte bei mir melden ;-)


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Juni 2011)

cubxx schrieb:


> @climax66  letzten war auch eine Gruppe mit  Rocky´s (2011er Slayer)da.
> Alle so Grau/Grün eins Grau/Orange -das seit nicht zufällig ihr ?
> 
> Man sieht sich am Flowtrail



Doch das waren wir glaub ich wir hatten auch ein ein Kameraman im Wald.
Und ein SX Trail war da auch vor Ort...


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Juni 2011)

*@ cubxx
Ein Bild mit nem SX Trail war aber leider nicht mit bei.






*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubxx (2. Juni 2011)

@climax66 ja euch habe ich gesehen.So ein "Rudel" Rockys fällt halt auf 

Schöne Fotos dabei


----------



## xXJojoXx (2. Juni 2011)

Also wir werden so gegen 12 dort aufschlagen, wenn uns der Bus mitnimmt 
Hoffentlich lohnt sich die fast einstündige Anfahrt mit dem ÖPNV. Aber ich denke schon 
Man sieht sich !


----------



## xXJojoXx (3. Juni 2011)

Ein Kumpel und ich waren heute auch da. Was soll ich sagen ? Super Leistung !  Alles schön beschildert und gut ausgewiesen. Mit besseren Bikes hätte es sicher noch mehr Spaß gemacht aber das passt schon so. Die Leute die wir getroffen haben, waren echt nett und cool drauf  Ich war der mit dem grünen Fox Trikot und der blauen Hose. Wenn mich jemand gesehen hat wäre es schön, wenn er sich meldet 
Auch der Übungsparcours ist schön aufgebaut. Die Wippe hat mir besonders viel Spaß gemacht  Sogar eine Treppe ist eingebaut ! 
Alles in allem ein super Tag ! Weiter so !


----------



## paulistano (4. Juni 2011)

sers,

werd morgen zum ersten Mal den Flowtrail besuchen. Falls jemand da ist und zufälligerweise auch noch Bock hat mit mir zu cruisen, bitte melden.
So ganz alleine ist es dann doch nicht so dolle ;-)

Also ride on!
p


----------



## cubxx (5. Juni 2011)

Wann bist du da ?


----------



## galli (5. Juni 2011)

Hoi!

Ich war am Freitag mit dem Hardtail da  ... und weil die Strecke echt klasse ist, war ich gestern gleich nochmal mit dem SX Trail da - mit Fully geht die Strecke nochmal schneller, da kommen die Kicker richtig gut 

Also von mir einen extra  für die Erbauer (gell Präsi? Sieh' zu dass du mit in die Schweiz kommst...!  ).

Und wenn weiter gebaut wird oder "Trailday" für Reparaturen ist, dann würde ich gerne mal mithelfen - schliesslich steckt da 'ne Menge Arbeit drin - leider habe ich das alles erst viel zu spät mitbekommen...


Allerdings war am Samstag auch gleich ein Spezi vor Ort, der meinte mit seinem Transporter direkt am Start parken zu müssen  - ist es denn so schwer seinen DHler vom Parkplatz zur Strecke zu rollen...   zumal die Parkplätze wirklich optimal vorhanden sind. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das eine der berühmten Ausnahmen war...

cu
galli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (5. Juni 2011)

Wir waren gestern und heute da, die Strecke macht echt Laune! 

...ja den Transporter habe ich auch gesehen....wir haben in 3 Std. 5 Auf- uns Abfahrten geschafft, danach ging nix mehr!  Heute bei der Hitze haben wir dann auch geschoben, was aber nicht wirklicheinen  großen Unterschied gemacht hat.

Mich wird man ab jetzt definitiv öfter dort antreffen: grün/schwarzes SX Trail 2006.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juni 2011)

galli schrieb:


> Allerdings war am Samstag auch gleich ein Spezi vor Ort, der meinte mit seinem Transporter direkt am Start parken zu müssen  - ist es denn so schwer seinen DHler vom Parkplatz zur Strecke zu rollen...   zumal die Parkplätze wirklich optimal vorhanden sind. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das eine der berühmten Ausnahmen war...


Der Kollege ist allgemein nicht gerade für sein besonders rücksichtsvolles Verhalten bekannt...


----------



## Hüby (7. Juni 2011)

cubxx schrieb:


> @climax66 ja euch habe ich gesehen.So ein "Rudel" Rockys fällt halt auf
> 
> Schöne Fotos dabei


 
nö nö.. schau ma ganz rechts..die Marke solltest du kennen..   und die gleiche Frisur hatten wir auch..


----------



## cubxx (7. Juni 2011)

...ja nee is klar...aber dein Helm ist mir noch mehr aufgefallen...wollte schon meine Sonnenbrille holen.
Wenn wir die gleiche Frisur haben- nenne ich dich einfach "LOCKE" O.K. ??? 

Gruß-kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du wieder einen Besuch am Flowtrail planst.

Gruß


----------



## Hüby (7. Juni 2011)

cubxx schrieb:


> ...ja nee is klar...aber dein Helm ist mir noch mehr aufgefallen...wollte schon meine Sonnenbrille holen.
> Gruß


 
wenn ich im Park noch die passenden Klamotten dazu trag..hilft dir die  auch nichmehr..  VollInDieFresseGrün 

bis bald ma wieder..


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Juni 2011)

Für alle, die mal Ihre Meinung über den Flowtrail direkt auf der Seite platzieren wollen, gibts jetzt ein Gästebuch auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de 

Also haut in die Tasten


----------



## cubxx (8. Juni 2011)

Done !


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Juni 2011)

Am Mittwoch haben wir übrigens den letzten etwas größeren Sprung im zweiten Teil des Tannenstücks repariert. Jetzt darf man auch wieder in Fahrtrichtung rechts landen


----------



## .floe. (10. Juni 2011)

Hi. Sonntag komme ich auch mal vorbeigerollt. Welchen Parkplatz empfehlt ihr denn, wenn man Wild Hog fahren und Übungsparcours testen will?


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Juni 2011)

P3 (unten) oder P1 (oben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (10. Juni 2011)

Danke!


----------



## nahetalmoves (11. Juni 2011)

Und hier mal ein etwas anderes Bild


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juni 2011)

Ihr habt aber einen viel zu geringen Sicherheitsabstand beim Springen


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juni 2011)

Kaltumformer und ich werden heute früher Nachmittag ne Runde drehen. Wollen dann aber noch einige andere feine Trails in der Ecke mit rein nehmen und bissl was austesten. Starten um 13 Uhr auf dem P3 (Parkplatz unten am Ende Wildhog Trail)


----------



## Düst__ (11. Juni 2011)

Soooo.... jetz erstmal 2,5std auto fahren.. Und dann sind wir auch da. Bin mal gespannt ob sich die fahrt lohnt. Denke aber schon 

Bis später!!!


----------



## cubxx (11. Juni 2011)

Ohhh man und ich hocke im Büro 

Wer ist am Sonntag oder Montag da ? 

Gruß


----------



## nahetalmoves (11. Juni 2011)

Ich denke das ich heute Nachmittag oder evtl. morgen auch mal da sein werde.
@cubxx: Bin leider auch noch auf der Arbeit


----------



## .floe. (11. Juni 2011)

Komme morgen, so gegen 10:30 werd ich am P3 sein. Grünes NS Surge.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Juni 2011)

nahetalmoves schrieb:


> Und hier mal ein etwas anderes Bild


Na wenn das mal nicht das rot-orange Porno-P3 ist, das letztens mit den Canyoneros zusammen unterwegs war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahetalmoves (12. Juni 2011)

Ja, so sieht das aus. Ich bin aber nicht der Fahrer des P3 sondern nur der Fotograf


----------



## rfr02 (12. Juni 2011)

@cubxx, wir hatten uns heute kurz unterhalten.
Hab von dir 2Bilder gemacht, leider sind die unscharf!
Werd sie dir morgen per mail schicken!
So wies momentan aussieht werden wir am Sonntag wieder da sein!
Ich hoffe das ich dann auch wieder am Start bin!


----------



## cubxx (12. Juni 2011)

Alles klar hast ne PN.
Gruß an die Truppe aus MZ


----------



## .floe. (12. Juni 2011)

War geil heute. Tolle Strecke! Werde definitiv wieder kommen.


----------



## blazing heat (13. Juni 2011)

@ cubxx

gruss zurück 


war wieder ein gelungener tag am flowtrail. auch hier nochmal ein riesen kompliment an die erbauer! und wenn mal wieder was getüftelt wird, wären wir gerne dabei.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juni 2011)

nahetalmoves schrieb:


> Ja, so sieht das aus. Ich bin aber nicht der Fahrer des P3 sondern nur der Fotograf


Da du ein Dropzone in deinem Profil stehen hast und einer aus eurer Gruppe ein solches hatte, dachte ich mir das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriwo (14. Juni 2011)

Ich war letzten Mittwoch dort und wollte mir das Ganze mal anschauen. Anfangs hatte ich ein wenig Bedenken, dass ich lahme Krücke alle anderen aufhalte...  . Ich fahre zwar gerne bergab, aber das Bike ist dafür nicht soooo ideal. 

Aber wie sich gezeigt hat - es war super! Ehrlich gesagt bin ich zwei Stunden lang alleine dort gefahren, nur ein anderer Biker hat die Abfahrt einmal mitgenommen. Insgesamt bin ich 4 mal rauf, 3 mal direkt und einmal über die Trailrunde und musste feststellen, dass bergauf nicht wirklich anstrengender ist als bergab


----------



## .floe. (14. Juni 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei und zeige meine ersten Meter auf dem Stromberger Übungsparcours 


Leider ist die Qualität miserabel, sorry dafür.


----------



## cubxx (14. Juni 2011)

Mensch du bist die "Rampe" falsch gefahren...   (rechts) *da* mußt du hochtreten


----------



## .floe. (14. Juni 2011)

Sorry sorry, war mein erster Versuch  aber ernsthaft: die andere Richtung zu probieren kam mir auch schon in den Sinn 

Die Rampe ist lustig wenn man bissi schneller fährt wie im Video. Ne kleine 1m/2m Dropbox wäre noch cool am Übungsplatz.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ne kleine 1m/2m Dropbox wäre noch cool am Übungsplatz.


Keine schlechte Idee! Wenn man den großen Shore springen könnte wäre halt auch nett...


----------



## X-Präsi (15. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn man den großen Shore springen könnte wäre halt auch nett...


Der war eigentlich auch so geplant. Mit schönder Landung und allem Schnickschnack. Den haben wir dann letztlich doch absichtlich entschärft, da für die meisten Benutzer zu heftig und vielleicht auch zu gefährlich gewesen wäre. Im Übungsparcours wollen wir auch erst mal nichts großartig verändern. 
ABER! mal schauen, was wir alles in den NoJokes Trail einbauen können


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Der war eigentlich auch so geplant. Mit schönder Landung und allem Schnickschnack. Den haben wir dann letztlich doch absichtlich entschärft, da für die meisten Benutzer zu heftig und vielleicht auch zu gefährlich gewesen wäre.


Ja, habe ich beim Verfolgen der Bau-Bilder gesehen, sieht man ja im Prinzip auch jetzt noch. Ist auch absolut nachvollziehbar und besser so! Was ich schon Leute ungelenk auf den Hindernissen des Ü-Parcours habe rumeiern sehen...  Sollte eigentlich auch gar keine Kritik sein  wäre halt nur schön, wenn es einen Drop mit Landung gäbe - der im Tannenstück ist doch schon ARG stumpf. Warten wir mal ab, was der No-Jokes bringt, habe ja schon interessante Sachen gehört


----------



## blazing heat (15. Juni 2011)

ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass wenn auf dem übungsparcours drops und dergleichen stehen würden, dass viele radfahrer dann von den fortgeschrittenen die dort derbe am fahren sind eingeschüchtert wären.
so können sie sich dort eher mal unter gleichgesinnten an ungewohnte dinge rantasten. ich war noch nicht auf dem übungsparcours aber ich denke dass ist schon ok so dass der anspruch dort nicht allzu arg ist.

und dass wir hier nicht nur text haben, hier auch ein bild von mir an der gap


----------



## Micha-L (15. Juni 2011)

Keine Anmache, sondern Interesse: Was meinst Du mit arg stumpf?

Das Tannenstück ist doch der Teil wo blau drum herum geführt wird und wo anschließend der lange Shore kommt? 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## .floe. (15. Juni 2011)

> wäre halt nur schön, wenn es einen Drop mit Landung gäbe - der im Tannenstück ist doch schon ARG stumpf



Die Landung ist bissl flach, aber ich find den insgesamt noch recht angenehm, weil nicht so hoch.

Ein entschärfter Übungsparcours ist gut und sinnvoll, keine Frage. Aber ein schöner Drop muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Gap haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (15. Juni 2011)

Übrigens Verbesserungsvorschlag:

Wenn man über den Rundkurs hoch fährt, ist der Übungsparcours scheinbar nicht ausgeschildert. Habe ihn zumindest bei meinem ersten Besuch gleich zwei Mal verpasst 

Und um dann wieder zurück zu rollen, waren mir die Höhenmeter zu schade


----------



## .floe. (15. Juni 2011)

Es geht um diesen hier, denke ich doch:





Bild geliehen von Smubob..


----------



## xXJojoXx (15. Juni 2011)

@Micha-L: Der Übungsparcours ist gut zu finden vom Rundkurs aus. Schilder lesen ist angesagt


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2011)

blazing heat schrieb:


> ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass wenn auf dem übungsparcours drops und dergleichen stehen würden, dass viele radfahrer dann von den fortgeschrittenen die dort derbe am fahren sind eingeschüchtert wären.


Naja, gegen sowas sollte man eigentlich immun sein... es gibt IMMER jemanden, der besser ist 




Micha-L schrieb:


> Das Tannenstück ist doch der Teil wo blau drum herum geführt wird und wo anschließend der lange Shore kommt?


Ja, genau. Der Shore kommt direkt nach dem Drop.
.floe. hat es ja schon beschrieben: es ist ein sogenannter "Flat-Drop", ein Sprung in eine ebene Landung. Da klatscht es auch mit einem Fully jedes Mal und meistens keinen Applaus  Bei Dops mit steilerer Landung wird beim Landen ein Großteil der Energie in Vortrieb umgewandelt und man landet deutlich softer. -> Beispielbild




.floe. schrieb:


> Die Landung ist bissl flach, aber ich find den insgesamt noch recht angenehm, weil nicht so hoch.


Ja, stimmt schon. Dennoch wäre eine gewisse Schräge angenehm und FLOWiger 




.floe. schrieb:


> Aber ein schöner Drop muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Gap haben!


So isses! Nächstes -> Beispielbild - an dem und dem oberhalb mit gleicher Bauweise kann man sich wunderbar an Höhe und Weite rantasten ...bis man irgendwann so weit fliegt, dass man selbst erschrickt 




.floe. schrieb:


> Es geht um diesen hier, denke ich doch


Ja, genau.


----------



## .floe. (15. Juni 2011)

> bis man irgendwann so weit fliegt, dass man selbst erschrickt



...und DAS macht Spaß. Und diese Bauweise ist für den Übungsparcours völlig unproblematisch. Aber vielleicht finden wir sowas bald aufm NoJokesTrail!!?? 
Ich fänds cool. Drops mit Gap kosten mich immer noch sehr viel Überwindung. Auf so  nem Teil kann man sich das nötige Selbstvertrauen antrainieren. Egal. Lassen wir uns überraschen. Hilfe beim Bauen gefällig? Ich bin gerne dabei!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juni 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> ...und DAS macht Spaß. Und diese Bauweise ist für den Übungsparcours völlig unproblematisch.


Jupp, gerade wenn man nicht sooo der sichere Springer ist *Fahne hochhalt*  Da hat mich der Flowtrail auch schon GUT weiter gebracht  Allerdings eher die Sprünge auf dem Trail. Ich denke, dort sind solche Sprünge besser aufgehoben, da man die Weite auch gut mit der Geschwindigkeit steuern kann und mit Geschwindigkeit ist nicht allzu viel drin aufm Ü-Parcours  Gutes Beispiel: Der "Club Faeven", der Table relativ kurz vorm Ende: Den kann man abrollen, man kann ein Bisschen oder ein Bisschen mehr springen und man kann auch komplett drüber fliegen. Absolut perfekt zum Entwickeln! Da mann man dann nur aufpassen, dass man nach dem Entwickeln nicht so übermütig ist, dass man sich hintendran um einen Baum wickelt


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. Juni 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Im Übungsparcours wollen wir auch erst mal nichts großartig verändern.



Ich weis, ist zwar nicht direkt Übungsplatz...  , aber der pumptrack wird noch ein paar Modifikationen erhalten.


----------



## rfr02 (16. Juni 2011)

Ach, das Bild kenne ich doch

Freu mich schon auf Sonntag!


----------



## kinschman (16. Juni 2011)

hallo,
kurze frage an die "locals":
würde morgen für ein paar stündchen gerne vorbeikommen.
wie ist der bodenzustand ?? aktuell regnets ja wohl auch bei euch? 
trocknet das bis morgen soweit wieder fahrbar ab ?? ....möchte ja keine zu tiefen furchen hinterlassen 

würde wohl so ab ca. 13:00 dort sein und bis spätestens 19:00 fahren wollen - wäre in dem zeitraum noch wer dabei ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blazing heat (16. Juni 2011)

wir sind erst sonntag wieder am start.


aber keine so schlechte idee dass die locals hier im thread alarm geben wenn man die strecke besser in ruhe lässt.


----------



## Raschauer (16. Juni 2011)

Mal ein kleiner Hinweis zum No Jokes Trail.
Der No Jokes Trail gibt die deutlich krassere Nummer wie der Wildhog und ist in Richtung Downhill ( bis auf's Gefälle) ausgelegt es wird aber für alles Umfahrungen geben.


----------



## .floe. (17. Juni 2011)

> Mal ein kleiner Hinweis zum No Jokes Trail.
> Der No Jokes Trail gibt die deutlich krassere Nummer wie der Wildhog und ist in Richtung Downhill ( bis auf's Gefälle) ausgelegt es wird aber für alles Umfahrungen geben.



Gibts da schon was zu sehen?


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2011)

wie man am anfang des wurzelstückes die landung vom bretterdrop steiler machen soll kann mir bitte mal einer erklären 

auf den no jokes trail freue ich mich schon.


----------



## cubxx (17. Juni 2011)

@ Präsi : Gibts schon Infos (Bilder) vom "No Jokes" ?
Wie ist der "Baufortschritt" ?


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Juni 2011)

Der NoJokes wird gerade erst begonnen. Die Spur ist schon im Kopf aber noch nicht markiert. Hier ist Raschauer der ungeduldige Rädelsführer, der schon mit den Hufen scharrt  Er kann dann immer über die Fortschritte berichten. Wenn er will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. Juni 2011)

Wer ist den jetzt am Sonntag (19.06)alles da und wenn ..von wann bis wann??? Würde nämlich auch gerne nochmal vorbeikommen!


gruß


----------



## xXJojoXx (18. Juni 2011)

Würde auch gerne wiederkommen morgen, schaffe es aber wahrsch. nicht ! Aber die Strecke wird nicht so gut aussehen ?! Hat ja schon geregnet und wird noch regnen !


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. Juni 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne wiederkommen morgen, schaffe es aber wahrsch. nicht ! Aber die Strecke wird nicht so gut aussehen ?! Hat ja schon geregnet und wird noch regnen !



Strecke sah heute relativ gut aus. Also kaum Matsch. Trocknet im Moment relativ schnell und war ja auch lang trocken vorher.


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Juni 2011)

Sagen wir es mal so, wir haben es gut gebaut und angelegt und jetzt ist alles richtig fett vom fahren verdichtet. Da kann nur noch der nächste Winter zusetzen


----------



## cubxx (19. Juni 2011)

Er hat das "böse" Wort gesagt......................WINTER


----------



## xXJojoXx (19. Juni 2011)

Okey, das hört sich ja gut an !  




cubxx schrieb:


> Er hat das "böse" Wort gesagt......................WINTER




Was hast du denn gegen den lieben Winter ? Da kann man ganz tolle Sachen machen, unter anderem auch biken


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juni 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie man am anfang des wurzelstückes die landung vom bretterdrop steiler machen soll kann mir bitte mal einer erklären


Das kann man eben nicht. Da hätte man schon beim Bau einiges anders machen müssen. Aber der geht ja, wie gesagt, auch gut ohne.


----------



## blazing heat (19. Juni 2011)

waren heute auch dort. strecke ging soweit ganz gut, tannenstück war direkt nach regenphasen teils rutschig auf den steinen/wurzeln. aber ansonsten top!!


----------



## .irie. (21. Juni 2011)

find die strecke super und der "flatdrop" wie hoch is der 50cm? also mit 16cm vo+hi merk ich nix davon kommt man natürlich mit seinem xc hardtail ist das wieder was andres


----------



## .floe. (22. Juni 2011)

> kommt man natürlich mit seinem xc hardtail ist das wieder was andres



Kommt man mit seinem Freeride Hardtail mit vorne 140 / hinten 0 geht das auch ganz wunderbar  Federweg wird überbewertet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (23. Juni 2011)

Moinmoin!
Ich werd mal am Sonntag vorbeischauen!
Bin noch dabei mehrere Kollegen zu motivieren, 
aber die Pfeifen sagen mir reihenweise ab.
Ist sonstwer am Sonntag am Start?

Rockt on...


----------



## Jobi (24. Juni 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Höhenprofil vom Wildhog-Trail, bzw. von der kompletten Runde?
Ich hab da jemanden, der skeptisch ist was seine Kondition und diverse Alterserscheinungen angeht.
Wir werden auf jeden Fall mal am Sonntag mit nem Torque ES mit güldenen Anbauteilen und nem SX Trail vorbeischauen.

Rockt on


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Juni 2011)

Ich will und werd bei entsprechendem Wetter auch kommen am Sonntag. Wann seit ihr da ?


----------



## X-Präsi (24. Juni 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein Höhenprofil vom Wildhog-Trail, bzw. von der kompletten Runde?



Wenn Du auf der Flowtrail-Home / Strecke auf den Link "Streckenplan als GPS" klickst, findest Du alles, was Du brauchst.


----------



## X-Präsi (24. Juni 2011)

Gestern hatten wir die bisher weiteste Anreise zur Strecke: 

Jürgen aus Österreich wollte sich unseren Trail nicht entgehen lassen und war ganz überrascht, wie lustig es jenseits der Alpen sein kann 

*Und noch ne wichtige Info für alle, die morgen (Samstag, 25.06.) auf den Trail wollen:*

wir müssen einige dringende Ausbesserungsarbeiten vornehmen. Bitte achtet darauf, dass wir Euch ggfs. um die Baustellen herum leiten. Nach ca. 2 Stunden könnt Ihr die Stellen dann auch schon wieder befahren. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Jobi (24. Juni 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Ich will und werd bei entsprechendem Wetter auch kommen am Sonntag. Wann seit ihr da ?



Ich geh davon aus dass wir so ab halb elf bis elf eintrudeln.

Danke für die Info Thomas.

Rockt on


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info. Präsi ...wann baut ihr denn morgen an der Strecke?


----------



## X-Präsi (24. Juni 2011)

Wir sind ab ca. 10 Uhr an verschiedenen Stellen auf der Strecke zugange. Wir hängen zur Vorankündigung ca. 50m vor der Baustelle jeweils rotes Flatterband in die Bäume oder stellen ein Auto-Warndreieck auf und sperren die Stelle selbst ab. Ihr könnt an dem Tag aber trotzdem fahren.


----------



## nailz (24. Juni 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Ich hab da jemanden, der skeptisch ist was seine Kondition und diverse Alterserscheinungen angeht.



..du meinst hoffentlich nicht mich  



Jobi schrieb:


> Wir werden auf jeden Fall mal am Sonntag mit nem Torque ES mit güldenen Anbauteilen und nem SX Trail vorbeischauen.



Mal seh'n. Ich hätte auch Bock mit dem Chameleon aufzufahren 

Wie sind denn die Streckenverhältnisse nach den letzten Regenwochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (24. Juni 2011)

nailz schrieb:


> ..du meinst hoffentlich nicht mich
> 
> Aber selbstverfreilich nicht!!!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Juni 2011)

Am Sonntag kann ich doch nicht ..... :-(  da is ja Tal to Tal .... das ist ja nur einmal im Jahr... so ne schöne Rhein tour ...! Da muss Stromberg warten!


----------



## Festerfeast (25. Juni 2011)

Ich habe am 23.06 auf dem Wild Hog Trail eine Satteltasche gefunden, die Halterung hat den Strapazen des Trails nicht standhalten können und ist gerissen.
Die Satteltasche ist von "BIKEmate" und hat zwei Fächer. Oben an der Tasche ist noch ein Reflektorstreifen.

Ich hoffe der Besitzer liest hier mit...


----------



## Jobi (25. Juni 2011)

Ist ja auch von Aldi der Kram.
Man kann ja sagen was man will, aber das Bike-Zeugs von denen taugt nix!!!

Rockt on


----------



## dickerbert (25. Juni 2011)

Gut, dass meine Satteltasche von Topeak 4 Wochen gehalten hat 
Das wäre doch noch was: Eine Möglichkeit, Fundstücke zu melden auf der Flowtrail Seite! Ist sicher nicht die letzte Satteltasche, die verloren geht!


----------



## cubxx (26. Juni 2011)

Heute wieder da gewesen...scheeeee wars...aber auch recht "voll".
@Präsi: Ihr solltet mal drüber nachdenken da irgendwo einen Kiosk zu eröffnen...
Gruß an die "Zwei" mit dem Peugeot (aus HD bzw.MA)

Cubxx -der kaum noch im PW fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (26. Juni 2011)

Wir haben gestern genau diese Diskussion geführt. Denn so manche hatten Samstag im Ort nichts bekommen, da die Lokale wohl mittags zu waren. 

Bei Wetter wie heute kann ich Euch das Bistro vom neuen Panorama-Schwimmbad empfehlen. Liegt direkt beim P4 in der Schwimmbadkurve. Ab Herbst dann am Ende des NoJokes Trails. 

Es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass wir an voraussichtlich guten WOE einen Getränkestand betreiben werden.


----------



## Jobi (26. Juni 2011)

Waren heute auch da.
Mein Urteil: SENSATIONELL

Absolut geil was Ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt!!!
Ich werde auf meinen Hometrails nie wieder richtig Spaß haben können!
Ich werd Euch für das Bundesverdienstkreuz, nen Tapferkeitsorden und nen Sitz im Bundestag vorschlagen!!!
Danke an das ganze Team!

Rockt on...


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Juni 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Bei Wetter wie heute kann ich Euch das Bistro vom neuen Panorama-Schwimmbad empfehlen. Liegt direkt beim P4 in der Schwimmbadkurve. Ab Herbst dann am Ende des NoJokes Trails.



Siehe GPS Track: LINK

Vom Ende der Abfahrt 'WildHog' ist die Strecke bis zum Schwimmbad nahezu flach, also nur wenige Höhenmeter. Man kann an das Kiosk auch von aussen ohne Eintritt fürs Schwimmbad zahlen zu müssen. Teures Rad würde ich so abstellen das man es im Blick hat wenn man mit dem Rad hinfährt statt dem Auto.


----------



## lori (29. Juni 2011)

war bis jetzt einmal da .. und muss auch ein grosses Lob für diese tolle Initiative und die geleistete Arbeit aussprechen !
bin eventuell am Sonntag wieder da..
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/9/4/5/2/_/medium/Foto_1308860165.JPG


----------



## nailz (29. Juni 2011)

Ich muß allen Beteiligten und Erbauern des Flowtrails ebenfalls meinen Respekt aussprechen. Ich war am Sonntag auch aufm WildHog unterwegs. Macht richtig Spaß die Strecke. Die ~1h Anfahrt lohnt! Ich will auf jeden Fall öfter vorbeischauen.
Das ganze Drumherum mit Parkplätzen und Beschilderung ist auch sehr gut gelungen.
Bis zum nächsten mal....


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2011)

...wollen morgen hin - hier regnet es allerdings schon seit heute nachmittag - für morgen sagt die vorhersage , es soll - wolkig sein , aber kein regen . wie ist das gemeint , dass die strecke bei nässe nicht zu befahren ist ??? kann man doch nie aussschliessen , dass e am vortag mal geregnet hat - dann könnt man ja jeden 3. tag nicht fahren ????????????????????


----------



## Jobi (30. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...wollen morgen hin - hier regnet es allerdings schon seit heute nachmittag - für morgen sagt die vorhersage , es soll - wolkig sein , aber kein regen . wie ist das gemeint , dass die strecke bei nässe nicht zu befahren ist ??? kann man doch nie aussschliessen , dass e am vortag mal geregnet hat - dann könnt man ja jeden 3. tag nicht fahren ????????????????????



Hi. 
Ich hab das so verstanden, dass das ausdrückliche Verbot sich auf den Pumptrack bezieht.
Der Wildhog Trail ist mittlerweile so festgefahren, da kann nix passieren.


----------



## nahetalmoves (30. Juni 2011)

Ist jemand von euch heut Nachmittag aufm Trail??


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2011)

ja , wir  fahren jetzt los


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juni 2011)

Wegen der Frage zum Wetter:

wenn es mehrere Tage hintereinander geregnet hat und die Strecke durchweicht ist (ja, das passiert auch hier noch), sollte sie nicht mehr befahren werden. Denn dann leidet sie mehr als nötig und da das ganze kostenfrei benutzbar ist, d.h. ohne gewerblichen Hintergrund, können wir die Strecke auch nicht jedes Jahr komplett neu befestigen. 

Wir werden in Zukunft auf der Flowtrailseite veröffentlichen, wenn die Strecke zu aufgeweicht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (1. Juli 2011)

Am 07.-10.07. und am 15.-17.07. sind in Stromberg bzw. auf dem Flowtrail DIMB-Lehrgänge, ist an den Tagen ein fahren möglich?
Ich kenne es noch aus meiner TS-Ausbildung, da wird schon ab und an stehen geblieben und Dinge besprochen. Zudem sind Gruppen mit 8 Leuten nicht unbedingt flowig unterwegs, vor allem wenn es zwei davon gibt.
Wir wollten am 17.07. den Trail in Angriff nehmen, da ist ja die Weiterbildung mit D.Schneider, sind die auch auf der Strecke als "Wanderbaustelle" unterwegs?

Danke für ne Info!


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

..waren gestern zu dritt auf dem trail . alles in allem : da habt ihr tolle arbeit geleistet - aber : von flow ist eig. nicht wirklich was zu spüren , wenn du nicht der absolute "crack" bist . für einen normalen tourenfahrer stellen die steine , wurzeln , löcher etc. hemmschwellen dar , es "flowen" zu lassen . wenn man nur 120 mm federeg hat , schluckt es das fahrwerk auch nicht einfach weg - man muss also ständig abbremsen - besonders an dem ertsen teilstück  vom p1 parkplatz aus ... dann muss man auf den wurzelig - steinigen trail wieder nach oben - was enorm viel kraft kostet ... also : nett - aber unter "flowtrail" stellten wir uns doch iwie was anderes vor ... ich dachte , man kann etspannt  2 km einfach rollen lassen - mit kurven zwar , aber ohne "hindernisse" , bei denen  man schon konzentriert fahren muss- wenn man nicht mit ner 160er gabel drüberbügeln kann ... man sollte in der beschreibung der strecke nicht schreiben , es wäre alles für tourenbiker - auch mit einem ht - fahrbar ... das ist nicht so . es waren leute da - die  haben aufgegeben und sind auf den breiten fortsweg ausgewichen , weil sie einfach die relativ engen kurven , gespickt mit spitzen steinen und wurzeln , nicht fahren konnten und angst hatten , sich lang zu machen ... es sollte erwähnt werden , dass eine gewisse fahrtechnik schon von nöten ist ... ichn finde die strecke insgesamt sehr schön und auch der ü- parcour ist gut gelungen - aber ich denke mal , die videos zeigen etwas anderes , als einen in realität erwartet . teilstücke sind für anfänger echt nicht ohne ... 
dann hab ich mch gewundert , dass 3 strecken (seperate strecken ) ausgewiesen sidn , man aber oft auf der blauen un droten und schwarzen gleichzeitig ist - schwar eben nur ein überspringbares hindernis bedeutet und deie anderen strecken bedeuten  man kann es umfahren . aber eine NUR blaue , leichet strecke , hab ich nicht entdeckt - oders ind wir da wo falsch abgebogen ? wollten nämlich seperat alle 3 strecken erstmal austesten - aber es lief immer irgenwie daraf hinaus , dass ein schil mit allen 3 farbbalken da war und ab und an mal was nach rechts rum ging - schwarz gekennzeichnet - mit sprung , was aber dann sofort wieder auf der blau-roten stercke endete und alle 3 liefen wieder zusammen .... 
so , das war mein erster eindruck - wird sicher jeder anders empfinden .... 
werden demnächst nochmal rüberfahren - und vom p3er parkplatz reinfahren .-
greetz , bb


----------



## Otterauge (1. Juli 2011)

Also die strecke kann man locker mit einem 120er Fahrwerk fahren oder Hardtrail ohne ein großer Könner zu sein wie ich finde. Die meisten tourenfahrer habe das Fahrwerk sehr hart abgestimmt und sobald dann mal nee Wurzel oder Stein kommt schlägt es obwohl der Federweg lange nicht ausgenutzt wird. 

Wenn man zu langsam fährt wird nichts flowig


----------



## endorphine (1. Juli 2011)

Hm,

die Einschätzung einer Strecke ist natürlich immer subjektiv, aber ich habe sowohl mit meinem uraltem Big-Hit als auch mit meinem XC-Hardtail mit 63mm Federweg an der Front jede Menge Spaß auf der Strecke! 

Ich denke, man kann sagen, ein Tourenfahrer der sich bisher fast nur auf Forstautobahnen (nicht böse sein) aufgehalten hat, wird schon vor neue Herausforderungen gestellt. Als Anfänger (mit Hardtail) in das letzte Segment mit der rot/schwarzen Markierung einzufahren, sollte man sich schon verkneifen. Aber auch das geht mit erhöhtem Reifendruck (bei XC-Reifen) und etwas Fahrgefühl zügig zu durchfahren.

Die 3 Farben der "Linien" stellen keine unterschiedlichen Streckendar, sondern "nur" unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade innerhalb einer Strecke. Eigentlich gibt es nur 3 Stellen Gap,"Holzdrop" und "Klein-Venedig" (meiner Meinung nach die schwierigste Stelle) an der sich die schwarze von der roten Strecke unterscheidet.


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

..klar , is immer subjektiv ...aber mim ht hätte ich nicht dort sein wollen .. und unter flowig stell´ich mir halt was anderes vor ... trail surfen , ohne grossartig dauernd gucken und achten zu müssen , was nu´im weg liegt ... nee, is schon schön gemacht - und  jeder  kann es ja auch so fahren , wie er möchte - is ja schön leer da - wir haben in 3 std . nur noch 2 andere fahrer geseh´n .- greez .k.


----------



## Wassertrinker (1. Juli 2011)

Auf der HP des flowtrails wird ja auch vom leicht Fortgeschrittenen gesprochen. 
Blutbuche, ich weiß nicht, was du bisher für Trailerfahrungen hast, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass auch du bald Spaß auf dem Trail hast, wenn du ihn öfter fährst! Wenn wir den Trail hätten teeren wollen, hätten wir uns die Arbeit nicht machen müssen  Direkt nebendran ist ja die Waldautobahn 

Bin ihn schon selbst schon oft genug mit einem 100mm-HT gefahren. Man darf natürlich nicht auf dem Sattel sitzen, sondern muss mit den Beinen arbeiten. Also, eine 160er Gabel brauch man definitiv nicht.

Drei seperate Strecken gibt es auch nicht. Also ihr seid nicht falsch abgebogen. Nur im Tannenstück existieren 200 m lange Parallelstücke. 
Die Schilder geben nur an, dass es über die Sprünge eben etwas ruppiger zugeht 

Damit wurde versucht sowohl leicht Fortgeschrittenen, wie auch weiter Fortgeschrittenen Spaß auf der Strecke zu bieten. 
Alle, also vom absoluten Anfänger bis zum Profi, unter einen Hut zu bringen wird nie gelingen!
Diese müssen sich dann mit der Waldautobahn, bzw dem richtigen Bikepark zufrieden geben.

Edit, Wocheends ist die Strecke voller!


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

...wollte auch nicht meckern , war ja schön  und hat auch spass gemacht , denke nur , anfänger - oder leicht fortgeschrittene - wie immer man da s definiert - oder sich jeder selber sieht ..- können sich leicht überschätzen und brezeln dann volle kanne in eine  steinbedeckte kurve o.ä. - also - ohne fahrtechnik gehts nicht .. das muss nur jedem klar sein , der sich auf die strecke begibt.und mit nem ht holperts ganz schön   .. dass man dabei nicht auf´m sattel sitzt , sollte klar sein - obwohl : ein anfänger wird das sicher auch mal vergessen . gerade männer , denen   besser fahrende sagen : das is ganz locker , das geht schon - neigen ja dazu , einfach draufloszubrettern - mit dem ergebnis, im gebüsch zu hängen ... greez , k.


----------



## Kaltumformer (1. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...wollte auch nicht meckern , war ja schön  und hat auch spass gemacht , denke nur , anfänger - oder leicht fortgeschrittene - wie immer man da s definiert - oder sich jeder selber sieht ..- können sich leicht überschätzen und brezeln dann volle kanne in eine  steinbedeckte kurve o.ä. - also - ohne fahrtechnik gehts nicht .. das muss nur jedem klar sein , der sich auf die strecke begibt.und mit nem ht holperts ganz schön   .. dass man dabei nicht auf´m sattel sitzt , sollte klar sein - obwohl : ein anfänger wird das sicher auch mal vergessen . gerade männer , denen   besser fahrende sagen : das is ganz locker , das geht schon - neigen ja dazu , einfach draufloszubrettern - mit dem ergebnis, im gebüsch zu hängen ... greez , k.



...um mal einen Vergleich zu ziehen. Es ist halt wie an der Nordschleife (mit dem Auto). Die ist auch lockeres bis flowiges durchrollen, kein Vergleich zu GP Kursen, ... Einsteiger stehen mit ein wenig (mehr) Herzklopfen am Start. Die übermütigen Einsteiger fliegen am Andenauer Forst oder bei Nässe eben schon Eingangs Hatzenbach oder Hocheichen ab. So ist das nunmal. War schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.

Der Wald ist dort, ebenso wie Stromberg, nicht in Watte gepackt. Kaputte Schlüsselbeine, Schienbeine, Kniee, andere Knochen und Sehnen aller Art,  haben nach dem Flowtrailbesuch schon verschiedene Ärzte beschäftigt. Vom Einsteiger bis zum Experten, also die Biker, nicht die Ärzte.  . Es ist also keine Schande in Stromberg mit vergleichbarem Missgeschick in die Annalen einzugehen. 

Mit dem Hardtail ist es halt was anderes wie mit dem soften Chopper. Da hast du recht wenn du sagst diverse Wurzeln oder Löcher braucht es nicht. (auch meine Meinung). Und die hatte es zum Teil auch eben nicht zu Anfang. Aber die Strecke lebt nunmal. Der Boden setzt und verdichet sich unterschiedlich. Nach und nach wird (und wurde) an sowas gearbeitet. Auch größere Änderungen wird es in Zukunft ganz sicher geben da einem mit der Zeit auffallen wird was man noch anderst machen kann. Manches war auch in der bisherigen Bauzeit einfach nicht zu schaffen. Jeder Input ist daher gerne gesehen, am besten mit ordentlich Dampf an der Schaufel bei den Bauterminen.


----------



## TaCHoPHoBie (1. Juli 2011)

cubxx schrieb:


> Heute wieder da gewesen...scheeeee wars...aber auch recht "voll".
> @Präsi: Ihr solltet mal drüber nachdenken da irgendwo einen Kiosk zu eröffnen...
> *Gruß an die "Zwei" mit dem Peugeot (aus HD bzw.MA)
> *
> Cubxx -der kaum noch im PW fährt.



Hi und etwas verspäteter Gruß zurück an dich  

hab das hier jetzt erst entdeckt weil ich bis jetzt nur im HD-MA-LU Forum gelesen hab und erst seit kurzem hier wieder angemeldet bin. 

Ja und ein dicken Lob an die verantwortlichen Leutz dieses Trails  
Respekt dies zu planen, zu bauen und auch durchgesetzt zu haben 

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (2. Juli 2011)

..noch ein paar bildchen


----------



## blazing heat (3. Juli 2011)

@ kaltumformer:

bei nässe kann ich auf der nos auch kallenhardt empfehlen 
....und die leitplanke kommt gewiss!


----------



## nahetalmoves (3. Juli 2011)

@ blutbuche: Ich glaube wir haben uns am Anfang des Trails getroffen.


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

....mit weissem torque - jepp !°! hallo !


----------



## X-Präsi (3. Juli 2011)

@ Blutbuche: 
Wir werden es nicht schaffen, eine Strecke zu zimmern, die von absolutem Einsteiger bis Airtime-Freak 100% zufrieden stellen wird. Wir richten uns an die große Zielgruppe dazwischen. Wie auf der Home geschrieben ab "leicht Fortgeschrittene". Und die müssten die blaue Linie normalerweise problemlos runter kommen. Denn dann ist nur die Pfadspur mit Anliegern zu fahren. 
Erfahrungsgemäß steigt mit der Zahl der Abfahrten auch absolut das Fahrvermögen und der Spaß. Bei fast allen stellt sich ab der dritten Abfahrt ein breites Grinsen ein, wenn die ersten Kicker mutig mitgenommen wurden. Es ist schön zu sehen, wie sich die Leute dann unten am Ende abklatschen 

Diejenigen, denen die Wurzeln und Steine zu heftig sind, besitzen meistens noch nicht die Grundfahrtechnik, die hier wirklich hilfreich ist. Deswegen werden wir ab August auch regelmäßig Fahrtechnikkurse anbieten, in denen wir die Fahrtechnikbasics vermitteln. Wenn die Grundposition da ist und das richtige Bremsen sitzt, können wir uns an den Rest rantasten. Termine werden wir auf der www.flowtrail-stromberg.de veröffentlichen. 

@ bernd e:
Weder Trailscout- noch Buddelkurs werden den Fahrbetrieb auf dem Flowtrail stören. Strecke wird ganz normal befahrbar sein.  

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (4. Juli 2011)

endorphine schrieb:


> Hm,
> Eigentlich gibt es nur 3 Stellen Gap,"Holzdrop" und "Klein-Venedig" (meiner Meinung nach die schwierigste Stelle) an der sich die schwarze von der roten Strecke unterscheidet.



Welche Stelle sollte denn "Klein-Venedig" sein?


----------



## cubxx (4. Juli 2011)

...die zwei Holz-Rampen/Kicker wie du es auch nennen willst.
(Links ist eine "Holzbrücke" rechts sind die 2 Sprünge )


----------



## nahetalmoves (4. Juli 2011)

Die 2 aufeinanderfolgende Holzsprünge rechts hinter dem 2 North Shore.


----------



## Anselmus (4. Juli 2011)

OK. Ich weiß jetzt was gemeint ist


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Juli 2011)

Eine gaaaanz große Bitte:

bitte nicht mit den Autos in den Wald fahren! Bitte auf den Parkplätzen bleiben oder, wenn geshuttled werden sollte, oben am Waldrand absetzen lassen und dann wieder rausfahren! Wir kriegen richtig Ärger, wenn das nicht beachtet wird!


----------



## nahetalmoves (4. Juli 2011)

Ey Leute, ist das denn so schwer??? 
Wir sollten froh sein, dass uns der Trail überhaupt genehmigt worden ist!!!


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juli 2011)

..und vom parkplatz aus isses ja wirklich nicht weit bis zum traileingang .... !


----------



## galli (9. Juli 2011)

Ist schon ein paar Tage her, dass ich da war:


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juli 2011)

Und noch eine große Bitte:

Haltet bitte die Öffnungszeiten unbedingt ein! Juni / Juli ist bis 20 Uhr geöffnet. Das dürfte bitte auch ausreichen. 
In den letzten Wochen wurden mehrfach Leute deutlich später auf dem Trail angetroffen. Das gibt mit Recht Ärger mit den Jägern, die in der Zeit beginnen anzusitzen. 

Und es ist ein NoGo, den netten Jäger (der mit dem Passat) dann auch noch frech anzumachen. Bitte benehmt Euch anständig, Leute!

Wir hängen jetzt zusätzliche Schilder mit den Öffnungszeiten auf und es wird ab jetzt auch regelmäßig Schlusszeitenkontrollen von uns geben. Ihr erkennt die Flowtrail-Ranger an ihren Shirts. 

Echt schade, dass sowas nötig ist, Leute...

An alle anderen, die sich an die paar Spielregeln halten, vielen Dank!


----------



## dondo78 (11. Juli 2011)

Tach allerseits,

werde am Donnerstag so gegen 17 Uhr am Trail aufschlagen - noch jemand aus dem Forum evtl. Interesse?
Könnte auch noch ein Radl ins Auto packen wenn jemand aus der Kreuznacher Umgebung mit will.

So long,

dondo 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonnz (12. Juli 2011)

Ich schau mir den Trail Ende des Monats mal an, wäre mein erster Trail-/"Bikepark"-Besuch 
So als "Anfänger" macht man ja schon ein bissl nen Bogen um die größeren Sprünge aber ich bin schon jetzt ganz aufgeregt. 

Vielleicht findet sich dann noch jemand, der mit fährt, wäre nämlich alleine unterwegs (aus dem Raum HD).


----------



## Anselmus (12. Juli 2011)

Bin auch das erste mal Trail mit Sprüngen in Stromberg gefahren. Danach musste ich direkt nen neues Fahrrad (AM Fully) haben, für ungetrübten Fahrspaß 

Wann genau willste denn hin?


----------



## bonnz (12. Juli 2011)

Fully hab ich ja zum Glück schon, wenn auch "nur" 120mm. Aber ein bissl gesprungen bin ich damit auch schon, das klappt ganz gut 

Wann genau weiß ich noch nicht, irgendwann in der KW 30, wahrscheinlich 25.07. oder 26.07.


----------



## Anselmus (12. Juli 2011)

Muss ich zwar arbeiten, aber Nachmittags so 3 Uhr könnte ich da aufschlagen


----------



## bonnz (12. Juli 2011)

Na das klingt doch nach nem Plan. Reden wir noch mal drüber, wenn's soweit ist. Hab grad erst Mal gecheckt, dass mein Urlaub auch genehmigt ist


----------



## nahetalmoves (12. Juli 2011)

Hi, das hört sich gut an. Wenn's bei mir klappt, wäre ich auch sehr gerne dabei.

Gruß


----------



## bonnz (12. Juli 2011)

Anfänger oder Profi?


----------



## Anselmus (12. Juli 2011)

Eija subba. Bis dahin versuch ich mal Sonntagmorgen da zu sein, wenns nicht schifft...


@nahetalmoves: kommst du mim auto oder strampelst du da hoch?


----------



## nahetalmoves (13. Juli 2011)

mhhh auch eher Anfänger mit kleinen Fortschritten. Komm aus KH also mim Auto. Kanns euch aber noch nicht 100%ig versprechen. Werde euch aber rechtzeitig bescheid sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (13. Juli 2011)

Ich mische mich mal ein 

Ich plane am 17.07. den Flowtrail zu fahren, hoffe das Wetter wird noch besser als jetzt im Moment


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (13. Juli 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Ich mische mich mal ein
> 
> Ich plane am 17.07. den Flowtrail zu fahren, hoffe das Wetter wird noch besser als jetzt im Moment



Ich würde gerne je nach wetter auch am 17.7 fahren??? kommt da jemand mit?? 

wenn ja wie reist ihr an??

greetz


----------



## Anselmus (13. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich am 17.um 10 Uhr am Waldmichelparkplatz...


Da ich nicht so arg viel Zeit habe, werde ich mim Auto anreisen...


----------



## bernd e (14. Juli 2011)

Da ich aus dem Spessart komme, werde ich mit dem Auto anreisen. Bisher komme ich ohne Begleitung.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (14. Juli 2011)

hallo!

kann man schon sagen, ob die strecke dieses wochenende befahrbar ist? bei uns hats die woche des öfteren geregnet aber das wetter in stromberg ist anscheinend meist ein bissl anders als in meiner gegend. 

gruß
michael


----------



## wo350 (14. Juli 2011)

Ich war heute auf dem trail. Die Strecke war gut befahrbar.

Grüße vom Hunsrück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriwo (16. Juli 2011)

Ich war heute das zweite mal in Stromberg, und im Vergleich zum letzten mal, als ich nur einen weiteren Biker gesehen habe, war es heute mit 5-10 ja fast gerammelt voll 

Die Strecke lässt sich nach wie vor wunderbar fahren...ich muss nur immer wieder feststellen, dass bergab anstrengender ist als bergauf .


----------



## nahetalmoves (16. Juli 2011)

Gude
ich werde heute Nachmittag da sein, morgen klappt bei mir nicht. Ein anderes mal vielleicht.

Gruß


----------



## bernd e (16. Juli 2011)

Ich muß auch verschieben, evtl. Sa. 23. oder So. 24. nächste Woche.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (16. Juli 2011)

Wer kommt denn morgen?? 

Also ich werds vom Wetter abhängig machen ...^^ Soll ja regnen ...! 

gruß


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (16. Juli 2011)

tja, das mit dem wetter ist so ne sache. wetter.com sagt für den ganzen tag regen über stromberg voraus. wem das nicht gefällt, der geht dann einfach auf wetter.de. bei denen regnet es ab 12 uhr nicht mehr.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (16. Juli 2011)

haha  OHNE WORTE ^^  wetter.com is sowieso MÜLL ... hab ich als handy app ... und es hat noch nich einmal richtig vorausgesagt!!!!

^^


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (16. Juli 2011)

kein problem. ich nehm dann eh lieber die prognose von wetter.de


----------



## Spletti (17. Juli 2011)

erstmal vielen dank an die erbauer 

wir sind eig tourenfahrer und sind gestern das erste mal den flowtrail gefahren ( cube fully und merida ht ). hat mega laune gemacht und kommen sicher wieder....


----------



## talybont (17. Juli 2011)

Spitzenklasse


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Juli 2011)

Auch "Spitzenklasse" muss in Schuss gehalten werden  Daher gibts am WOE am Ende des ersten Abschnitts (kurz vor der Bremsschikane) Bauarbeiten. Der Sprung vor der Schikane bekommt jetzt ne Landung verpasst, damit auch die ne Chance haben, die den Absprung versemmeln oder nen sauberen Nosedive hinlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

Auch gut, dann kann ich den in Zukunft auch mitm Hardtail schmerzfrei mitnehmen  Wie habt ihr die Landung geplant? Direkt dahinter ne leicht abfallende Fläche? (so wie der Größte auf dem Ü-Parcours in groß)


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (20. Juli 2011)

ist die strecke dann komplett gesperrt?


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Auch gut, dann kann ich den in Zukunft auch mitm Hardtail schmerzfrei mitnehmen  Wie habt ihr die Landung geplant? Direkt dahinter ne leicht abfallende Fläche? (so wie der Größte auf dem Ü-Parcours in groß)



Da der Sprung durchaus eine etwas größere Flugphase zulässt, muss die Landung zwei Dinge erfüllen: 
1. Die, die springen, sollen nicht im Flat landen
2. Die, die es nicht ganz gepackt (oder negativ ausgedrückt: vergeigt ) haben, können gefahrlos drüber rollen. 

Deswegen werden wir die Landung wohl etwas flach raus ziehen und dort erst abschrägen, wo normalerweise eine Landung gebaut würde. Wie unten am Club Faeven (der größere Sprung im Tannenstück).


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Juli 2011)

raumfahrer_spif schrieb:


> ist die strecke dann komplett gesperrt?



Wegen Bauarbeiten werden maximal kleine Abschnitte für ein paar Stunden gesperrt. Die kann man aber locker umfahren. 

ABER: wegen des nicht enden wollenden Regens haben wir die Strecke im Moment geschlossen. Die Strecke ist bei dem Dauerregen verdammt rutschig und auch anfällig. Und da die Benutzung kostenfrei für jeden ist, schwimmen wir nicht gerade im Geld und müssen schauen, dass wir die Strecke nicht unnötig überstrapazieren. Sonst können wir die jedes Jahr komplett anlegen. Im Ehrenamt versteht sich. Wenn Ihr versteht, was ich meine. 
Insofern hoffe ich auf Verständnis der Biker.

Damit jeder gleich erkennen kann, ob die Strecke aktuell geschlossen ist, basteln wir gerade einen Button auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de, wo man direkt erkennen kann, ob die Strecke aktuell geschlossen ist. Denke, dass der morgen schon funktioniert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Deswegen werden wir die Landung wohl etwas flach raus ziehen und dort erst abschrägen, wo normalerweise eine Landung gebaut würde. Wie unten am Club Faeven (der größere Sprung im Tannenstück).


Ok, macht Sinn. Dachte, ihr wollt hauptsächlich was für die Anfängertauglichkeit tun. Die "Quasi-Table" Bauweise finde ich aber eh nicht schlecht 




Präsi schrieb:


> ABER: wegen des nicht enden wollenden Regens haben wir die Strecke im Moment geschlossen. Die Strecke ist bei dem Dauerregen verdammt rutschig und auch anfällig. Und da die Benutzung kostenfrei für jeden ist, schwimmen wir nicht gerade im Geld und müssen schauen, dass wir die Strecke nicht unnötig überstrapazieren. Sonst können wir die jedes Jahr komplett anlegen. Im Ehrenamt versteht sich. Wenn Ihr versteht, was ich meine.
> Insofern hoffe ich auf Verständnis der Biker.


Ist doch eigentlich Ehrensache! Allerdings gibts ja leider viele Biker, die auf einem ziemlich krassen Ego-Trip sind, von daher hoffe ich mit dir...




Präsi schrieb:


> Damit jeder gleich erkennen kann, ob die Strecke aktuell geschlossen ist, basteln wir gerade einen Button auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de, wo man direkt erkennen kann, ob die Strecke aktuell geschlossen ist. Denke, dass der morgen schon funktioniert.


Blöde Frage: gibts so einen "Button" auch an der Strecke selbst? Sprich Flatterband an der Einfahrt o. Ä.? Oder muss jeder selbst erkennen, dass sie jetzt gerade geschlossen ist? Ich mein, ist ja logisch, wenn es regnet oder das in den Tagen davor öfter der Fall war, aber ich würde wetten, dass das manche indivuell "zu ihren Gusten" entscheiden und trotzdem fahren...


----------



## bernd e (20. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: gibts so einen "Button" auch an der Strecke selbst? Sprich Flatterband an der Einfahrt o. Ä.? Oder muss jeder selbst erkennen, dass sie jetzt gerade geschlossen ist? Ich mein, ist ja logisch, wenn es regnet oder das in den Tagen davor öfter der Fall war, aber ich würde wetten, dass das manche indivuell "zu ihren Gusten" entscheiden und trotzdem fahren...



Den Waldboden und Wetter bei mir vor der Tür kann ich beurteilen, jedoch nicht in 160 km Entfernung. Flatterband ist das eine, aber wenn bei mir schön Wetter ist und ich vor dem Band stehe ....
Daher wäre der Hinweis auf der Webseite schon sehr wünschenswert, denn wer von weiter anreist, schaut sicher erst mal auf die Webseite.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (20. Juli 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Den Waldboden und Wetter bei mir vor der Tür kann ich beurteilen, jedoch nicht in 160 km Entfernung. Flatterband ist das eine, aber wenn bei mir schön Wetter ist und ich vor dem Band stehe ....
> Daher wäre der Hinweis auf der Webseite schon sehr wünschenswert, denn wer von weiter anreist, schaut sicher erst mal auf die Webseite.



Sehe ich auch so. Wichtig sollte es aber dann sein das es Tages genau aktualisiert wird. Nicht das Sie fahrbar ist und nicht genutzt wird weil keiner den Button aktualisiert. Und umgekehrt natürlich!

Gruß


----------



## twisthead (20. Juli 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> ... schaut sicher erst mal auf die Webseite.



ist doch schon aktiviert  

@Präsi: vielleicht schreibt ihr etwas Code um den Streckenstatus in einer Forensignatur zu nutzen. wäre bestimmt hilfreich 


Gruß


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Wichtig sollte es aber dann sein das es Tages genau aktualisiert wird. Nicht das Sie fahrbar ist und nicht genutzt wird weil keiner den Button aktualisiert. Und umgekehrt natürlich!
> 
> Gruß



So isses!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (20. Juli 2011)

Hoffe doch dass wir langsam mal wieder ordentliches Wetter kriegen.
Will auch mal wieder vorbeikommen, aber der Regen hier geht mir auf den Sack!!!

Ihr könntet ja mal ein Spendenkonto einrichten,
ich würde da schon mal ne Kiste Bier für die freiwilligen Schaufler sponsern. 

Rockt on


----------



## Anselmus (20. Juli 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Ihr könntet ja mal ein Spendenkonto einrichten,
> ich würde da schon mal ne Kiste Bier für die freiwilligen Schaufler sponsern.




Oder nen Förderverein.

Aber wann solln die Bauarbeiten denn stattfinden? Vielleicht darf ich ja dann anstatt für Radfahren zum Buddeln raus


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Den Waldboden und Wetter bei mir vor der Tür kann ich beurteilen, jedoch nicht in 160 km Entfernung. Flatterband ist das eine, aber wenn bei mir schön Wetter ist und ich vor dem Band stehe ....
> Daher wäre der Hinweis auf der Webseite schon sehr wünschenswert, denn wer von weiter anreist, schaut sicher erst mal auf die Webseite.


Ja klar, ich meinte auch zusätzlich, nicht als Ersatz!


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Juli 2011)

Spendenkasse via Paypal ist beim Webadministrator in Arbeit. Hoffe, dass wir da bald ein Ergebnis haben. Nen Förderverein brauchts nicht wirklich, denn wir haben hier schon die DIMB eingespannt, die die Verantworung und die Lasten trägt und auch die zufließenden Gelder zweckgebunden für die Strecke verwaltet. 

Wer helfen will: am Samstag treffen wir uns um 10 Uhr unten auf dem Parkplatz P3. Da noch einige vom "Stammpersonal" in Ferien sind, sind neue Hände herzlich willkommen!


----------



## nailz (20. Juli 2011)

Eine Spendenkasse wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen. Ich war zwar erst einmal da, will aber gerne noch öfter vorbeikommen.
Für viele ist es, denke ich, selbstverständlich das vorliegende Angebot anzunehmen und einfach "zu fahren"- nach dem Motto: die Strecke ist da, also nutze ich sie auch....
Buddelhilfe kann ich leider aus Zeit- und logistikgründen nicht anbieten, würde aber die Buddelmeister gerne finanziell unterstützen. Da haben alle was von

Als kleine Anregung: Gibts ne Wettercam in Stromberg oder Umgebung. Evtl wäre es möglich die Wettervorhersage o.ä. auf der HP zu verlinken


----------



## Jobi (21. Juli 2011)

nailz schrieb:


> Eine Spendenkasse wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen. Ich war zwar erst einmal da, will aber gerne noch öfter vorbeikommen.
> Für viele ist es, denke ich, selbstverständlich das vorliegende Angebot anzunehmen und einfach "zu fahren"- nach dem Motto: die Strecke ist da, also nutze ich sie auch....
> Buddelhilfe kann ich leider aus Zeit- und logistikgründen nicht anbieten, würde aber die Buddelmeister gerne finanziell unterstützen. Da haben alle was von
> 
> Als kleine Anregung: Gibts ne Wettercam in Stromberg oder Umgebung. Evtl wäre es möglich die Wettervorhersage o.ä. auf der HP zu verlinken



...und wehe Du fährst da ohne mich hin! ;-)

Wettercam ist ne geile Idee. Die Vorhersagen sind ja doch immer sehr "allgemein".

Rock on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (21. Juli 2011)

Wettercam ist ne Superidee! Die nächste ist allerdings etwas weit weg...


----------



## Marco_Rohr (21. Juli 2011)

Im Schindeldorf steht eine Wetterstation von Kachelmann. Ich hatte den Link bereits auf der Facebook-Seite gepostet. 
Die graphische Vorhersage für die nächsten Tage ist sehr gut und - soweit das möglich ist - zutreffend.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2011)

Gässje schrieb:


> Im Schindeldorf steht eine Wetterstation von Kachelmann. Ich hatte den Link bereits auf der Facebook-Seite gepostet.
> Die graphische Vorhersage für die nächsten Tage ist sehr gut und - soweit das möglich ist - zutreffend.


Den Link hab ich auch gespeichert und schau immer rein, bevor ich nach Stromberg will, ist echt top!


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Juli 2011)

Das ist die zuverlässigste Vorhersage für hier. Allerdings wird immer noch das ausschlaggebend sein, was wir auf der Homepage schreiben. 
Denn nicht allein der aktuelle Regenstand ist ausschlaggebend, sondern auch wie sehr die Strecke von den vergangenen Regentagen aufgeweicht und gewässert ist und vielleicht noch einen halben oder gar ganzen Tag braucht, bis das Wasser abgeflossen ist. 
Daher können nur wir den Zustand der STrecke aktuell beurteilen. Deswegen setzten wir erst gar keinen Link zur Wetterstation auf die Seite. Denn wie soll der User zu Hause am Computer beurteilen, wie die Strecke im Moment fahrbar ist? 
*
Also bitte auf das Sperr-Signal auf der Flowtrail-Seite achten. Nur das ist wichtig!*

Wir werden die Strecke morgen Früh bis einschl. Samstag wieder öffnen. 

Gruß & Dank fürs Verständnis

Thomas


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (21. Juli 2011)

Juhu ...dann komm ich aufjedenfall wieder vorbei


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (22. Juli 2011)

zum thema "strecke gesperrt"-button. heißt das, wenn die strecke gesperrt ist, sieht man einen hinweis auf der startseite? wenn die strecke frei ist, wird das nicht gesondert erwähnt? oder gibt es einen link auf dem man informiert wird.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (22. Juli 2011)

ach, und wo ich schon mal dabei bin. hab zwar schon auf facebook gelobhudelt aber hier sollte das wohl auch nochmal erwähnt werden:
ihr habt da wirklich ein super projekt auf die beine gestellt. anerkennung, respekt und dank an alle verantwortlichen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (22. Juli 2011)

ach, und wo ich schon mal dabei bin. hab zwar schon auf facebook gelobhudelt aber hier sollte das wohl auch nochmal erwähnt werden:
ihr habt da wirklich ein super projekt auf die beine gestellt. anerkennung, respekt und dank an alle verantwortlichen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X-Präsi (22. Juli 2011)

Wenn nix da steht, ist die Strecke offen. Recht simpel, oder


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (22. Juli 2011)

ne, ist mir zu komplex. ich kauf mir ein rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (23. Juli 2011)

...dort gibts im wald sooo viele andere nette wege und trails - wenn wirklich gesperrt sein sollte u. man es vorher nicht wusste , fährt man eben dort u. lässt die strecke aussen vor ...-


----------



## xXJojoXx (24. Juli 2011)

Hi,
wir (3 Personen) werden morgen gegen 10:30h dort sein... Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und der Trail offen ist ! Ich bin jetzt schon voller Vorfreude  Wird wieder Klasse werden ! Wahrscheinlich werden wir wiedermal allein sein ?!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Juli 2011)

Ich würd evtl. kommen... ab wann seit ihr denn da? Woher kommt ihr ..könnt ihr mich ab Mainz oder Bingen mitnehmen?  gruß


----------



## xXJojoXx (24. Juli 2011)

Hey,
wir kommen alle drei aus Ingelheim. Wir fahren hier um 10h los und werden dann so spätestens gegen 10:30h da sein ?! Ich darf selber leider noch kein Auto fahren  Aber wir haben auch glaube ich keinen Platz mehr im Auto (Touran: 3 Leute+3 Bikes+ Rucksäcke usw...). Tut mir leid ! Wäre schön, wenn wir uns trotzdem mal über den Weg laufen. Du erkennst uns an 1 Liteville, 1 blaues Hardtail + 1 Starrbike(ja auch der hat seinen Spaß ). 
Meld dich mal, ob du's trotzdem schaffst !


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. Juli 2011)

http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...irn/vg-stromberg/stromberg-stadt/10973794.htm

_"A 61-Anschluss Stromberg wird saniert

22.07.2011 - STROMBERG

VERKEHR Zwei Wochen Sperrung geplant

 (bhw). Schon seit Mai müssen sich zahllose Pendler auf der A 61 zwischen den Raststätten Hunsrück und Waldlaubersheim tagein tagaus durch eine Großbaustelle quälen. In diesem Abschnitt wird die Autobahn in Fahrtrichtung Süden voraussichtlich noch bis Ende Oktober grundlegend saniert. Im Zuge der Arbeiten soll auch die Anschlussstelle Stromberg in Fahrtrichtung Süden generalüberholt werden. Eine Sperrung der betroffenen Auf- und Abfahrt ist ab Mittwoch, 27. Juli, für zwei Wochen vorgesehen.

 Die Umleitung der Verkehrsteilnehmer, die in Stromberg auf die A 61 in Richtung Ludwigshafen auffahren wollen, läuft laut Autobahnamt Montabaur über die beschilderte U 12 durch Stromberg und Schweppenhausen auf die Anschlussstelle Waldlaubersheim. Fahrer, die in Fahrtrichtung Süden bei Stromberg die Autobahn verlassen wollen, werden über den Autobahnzubringer Waldlaubersheim umgeleitet und können nach dem erneuten Auffahren auf die A 61 in Richtung Norden die Abfahrt Stromberg benutzen.

 Insgesamt, so berichtete ein Mitarbeiter der Autobahnmeisterei Emmelshausen, laufen die Arbeiten voll im Plan. In dieser Woche sollen die Asphaltierungsarbeiten am sanierten rechten Fahrstreifen und der Standspur beginnen. Im Anschluss daran wird die linke Fahrspur generalüberholt."_


----------



## xXJojoXx (25. Juli 2011)

Guden, 
sind grade von unserem Auflug zuück gekommen ! War wieder mal sehr geil und mich hat es dank feuchter Reifen endlich mal auf 'ner Shore gemault 
Es wurde offenbar an den Anliegern ausgebessert. Leider nicht mit dem gleichen Sand aus dem die gemacht sind. Der nun verwendete rote Sand ist leider sehr matschig und saugt das Wasser besonders gut auf... Schade ! 
Trotzdem nochmal ein FETTES DANKE an die Erbauer und Pfleger ! Top Arbeit !


----------



## xXJojoXx (26. Juli 2011)

Moin, 
werden heute so gegen 2 da sein. Vielleicht treffen wir ja mal jemanden, wäre schön


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (26. Juli 2011)

@xXJojoXx: hat es heute in stromberg geregnet? wenn ja, arg viel? streckenverhältnisse?
gruß
michael


----------



## xXJojoXx (26. Juli 2011)

raumfahrer_spif schrieb:


> @xXJojoXx: hat es heute in stromberg geregnet? wenn ja, arg viel? streckenverhältnisse?
> gruß
> michael



Nein, war klasse ! Die Strecke war noch leicht feucht aber nicht nass vom Regen am Morgen. Schön griffig und dämpfend. Und wir hatten den Trail wieder mal für uns allein 

Obwohl.... Da war was... Sehr amüsantes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raumfahrer_spif (27. Juli 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Nein, war klasse ! Die Strecke war noch leicht feucht aber nicht nass vom Regen am Morgen. Schön griffig und dämpfend. Und wir hatten den Trail wieder mal für uns allein
> 
> Obwohl.... Da war was... Sehr amüsantes



was war denn so amüsant?


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Juli 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Guden,
> sind grade von unserem Auflug zuück gekommen ! War wieder mal sehr geil und mich hat es dank feuchter Reifen endlich mal auf 'ner Shore gemault
> Es wurde offenbar an den Anliegern ausgebessert. Leider nicht mit dem gleichen Sand aus dem die gemacht sind. Der nun verwendete rote Sand ist leider sehr matschig und saugt das Wasser besonders gut auf... Schade !
> Trotzdem nochmal ein FETTES DANKE an die Erbauer und Pfleger ! Top Arbeit !



Es wurde an keiner Stelle mit Sand gebaut.

Der Unterschied von der 'roten Erde' zu der vorhandenen ist der das die vorhandene eben schon gut verdichtet ist. Die Farbe wird früher oder später so sein wie die restliche Strecke da sich die Erde beim fahren verteilt. 

Neben der 'Anfangsverdichtung' beim bauen brauchts Regen/Sonne im Wechsel und vor allem Zeit bis so ein Anlieger 'steht'. Wenn man frisch gebautes bei Nässe im unverdichteten Zustand befährt dann hinterlässt man Spurrillen die dann knüppelhart werden wenns wieder trocknet. Endergebnis: Strecke kaputt. Schonmal versucht die Spurrillen etc. aus einem verfestigten Anlieger heraus zu bekommen? Hat einen hohen Lerneffekt... Nebenbei bemerkt ist das auch ein Grund warum die Strecke ab November zu sein wird. Ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust dazu sowas unnötiges zu reparieren.

Das du feststellen konntest das die Strecke "sehr matschig" ist und das "Wasser aufsaugt" sagt mir das du bei Bedingungen auf der Strecke unterwegs warst bei denen du es nicht gewesen sein solltest. Nix für ungut.


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. Juli 2011)

Sorry, dass ich Sand gesagt habe.

Du hast mich falsch verstanden ! Die Strecke an sich war zwar leicht feucht aber auf keinen Fall so, dass man irgendwelche Spuren hinterlassen hätte ! Bei so Wetter würde ich die Strecke garnicht befahren. Sonst mache ich dieses schöne Kunstwerk noch kaputt und das will ich nicht 
Das einzige was leicht matschig war, war die rote Erde im oberen Drittel der Anlieger. Aber nachdem wir das gemerkt hatten, sind wir an den Anliegern immer über die "alte Erde", im unteren Teil, gefahren, um nichts zu beschädigen !


----------



## Litzi (1. August 2011)

Hi,
würde auch gerne mal nach Stromberg. Wer ist denn dem nächst mal vor Ort. Ich war noch nie da und wäre froh wenn jemand da wäre. 

Gruß Litzi


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Werde am Donnerstag (11.08.11) vorausgesetzt ..die Strecke ersäuft nicht im Regen... mit nem Kumpel aus Aachen an der Strecke sein ...! Werden entweder gemütlich von Bingen HBF mit dem Büssjen fahren oder entspannt den Berg hochfahren.

Dann ...bis die Bremsen glühen ...den Wild Hog runterdüsen und bisschen am Ü Platz toben!

greetz


----------



## dondo78 (8. August 2011)

Hi,
werd höchstwarscheinlich am Mittwoch Nachmittag dort aufschlagen, da für Donnerstag leider wieder Regen angesagt ist!
Evtl. hat ja noch jemand Lust sich anzuschliessen.

Gruss Dondo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. August 2011)

dondo78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> werd höchstwarscheinlich am Mittwoch Nachmittag dort aufschlagen, da für Donnerstag leider wieder Regen angesagt ist!
> Evtl. hat ja noch jemand Lust sich anzuschliessen.
> 
> Gruss Dondo



Wenn die Wetterlage so bleibt sind wir wohl auch am Mittwoch den 10.8. Ab ca. 14.00h da. 

Greetz


----------



## Anselmus (9. August 2011)

Könnte morgen so ab 15Uhr. Wollt ihr dann die ganze Runde drehen oder nur die Abfahrt machen?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (9. August 2011)

Also ich habe auf den Rundkurs keine Lust! Ich will den Wild Hog mehrmals fahren und dann nochmal zum Ü Kurs.


----------



## dondo78 (9. August 2011)

Ich werde erst ab 17.00 Uhr da sein können.
Auch nur Bergab, ohne Rundkurs


----------



## Anselmus (9. August 2011)

Asklar, dann passe ich


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (9. August 2011)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Asklar, dann passe ich



?? Wieso ?? 

LOL


----------



## Anselmus (9. August 2011)

Oder besser: Ich entscheide mich spontan morgen früh. Packe auf jeden Fall mal das Rad ein...


----------



## xXJojoXx (9. August 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Werde am Donnerstag (11.08.11) vorausgesetzt ..die Strecke ersäuft nicht im Regen... mit nem Kumpel aus Aachen an der Strecke sein ...! Werden entweder gemütlich von Bingen HBF mit dem Büssjen fahren oder entspannt den Berg hochfahren.
> 
> ...



Würde euch den Bus empfehlen ! Ist zwar auch nicht das Wahre aber besser, als die Straße hoch zu fahren. Da bist du ja schon 2x gestorben bis du oben bist


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (9. August 2011)

Ne ich will schon den berg fahren


----------



## Anselmus (9. August 2011)

Alla gut komm ich halt mit  Könnte noch 2 Leute ab Bingen mitnehmen. Wird dann zwar gemütlich, aber sollte gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonnz (10. August 2011)

Also wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werde ich heute auch mal vorbei schaun, zum ersten Mal! 
Man erkennt mich am blau-weißen Ghost AMR, einfach mal anquatschen (bin alleine unterwegs)


----------



## Anselmus (10. August 2011)

Dann 14h am Anfang vom Wild-Hog-Trail? bonnz, passt das bei dir?

Hier nochmal das Streckenprofil von Bingen nach Flowtrail, allerdings von FH aus, nit vom HBF:







Tante Edit: Die Geschwindigkeiten sind natürlich nicht ernstzunehmen. Die sind vom Programm eingesetzt...


----------



## bonnz (10. August 2011)

Bin zwar schon vorher da weil ich relativ früh wieder los muss, aber yepp, kann dann da sein


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (10. August 2011)

Wir sind dann auch ca. 14.00h da. Gelbes Speci und canyon nerve xc. Wir kommen allerdings unten vom Wild hog hoch. Wir lassen den rundkurs weg!

Greetz


----------



## Anselmus (10. August 2011)

machmich dann auch auf den weg gleich, noch was futtern und dann fahr ich hoch


----------



## bonnz (10. August 2011)

Ich bin schon da und schon ein Mal die Runde gefahren. Aber ich merk schon, ich halte mich an die blauen Wege ...  Bis gleich!


----------



## dondo78 (11. August 2011)

Hallo,

nett wars gestern wieder, zwar teilweise ein wenig rutschig, aber mit angepasster Fahrweise doch auch ganz spaßig! Erstaunlich das doch so viele unterwegs waren unter der Woche - warscheinlich die Semesterferien

Vielleicht liest ja die junge Dame mit, die mich(grünes Oneal Jersey) und den Jens(rotes Fox Jersey) im oberen Teil an der Schlüsselstelle im Sprung "geblitzt" hat? Wär nett mal das Ergebnis anschauen zu können. Gerne auch per PM.

Gruss Don


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (12. August 2011)

Hallo,

Also wir waren auch da.

Speci Pitch und Canyon Nerve XC 

Ich fande es mal wieder gut wobei an manchen stellen es zu rutschig war zwecks Regen am Vortag!

Mein Kollege fand es auch gut.

Leider hat es mich an der Schlüsselstelle zerlegt :
Erster Abschnitt Großer Gab ! 

Ursache: nicht genug Tempo
Folgen: Krankenhaus .... mit dem Ergebnis das ich mindestens die nächsten vier Wochen nix fahren darf. Gehirnerschütterung , Prellungen und Blutergüsse !

Und Allerlei Schaden am Speci! 

Hatte zum Glück mein Kollegen dabei der sich um mich gekümmert hat. Thx for that!

Möchte klar stellen das dieser Sprung gefährlich ist und man sich ganz sicher sein sollte ob man ihn springt. Habe es leider verbockt! Was meine eigene Schuld ist! Ich kannte das Risiko.

Werde sehen was die Zukunft bringt!


Wünsche aber allen anderen eine gute Abfahrt! Lieber einen Sprung weglassen und weiter fahren als sich zu verletzten!


Ich komme gerne wieder und evtl am Gab vorbei 

Greetz

Danke an die Erbauer!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. August 2011)

Gute Besserung, nächstes mal nich soviel unterhalten und auf das wesentliche konzentrieren  das Gap ist eigentlich nich so wild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (12. August 2011)

Hätt ich mich auch fast gewickelt an der Stelle am Mittwoch... Wünsche gute Besserung.


----------



## a.nienie (12. August 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> ... Krankenhaus ...


----------



## dondo78 (12. August 2011)

Ja, gute Besserung,

dort hats mich vor 3 Monaten auch mal gepackt
Rad in der Luft quergestellt(unabsichtlich), bei der Landung wars immer noch quer...Rest kann man sich denken


----------



## X-Präsi (12. August 2011)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche, dass Du schnell wieder aufs Ross steigen kannst...

Hoffe, Du hast wenigstens goldene Krücken


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (12. August 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Auch von mir die besten Wünsche, dass Du schnell wieder aufs Ross steigen kannst...
> 
> Hoffe, Du hast wenigstens goldene Krücken



...vollgefedert!


----------



## flow0923 (13. August 2011)

Gute [email protected]
Ich will morgen nach Stromberg fahren.Wäre super wenn ein paar Ortsansäßige was zur Befahrbarkeit der Strecke schreiben könnten.Wegen Regen und so.
Gruß
fLow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (13. August 2011)

Hier das Video zum Sturz + Abfahrt ;-)


Sturz + Abfahrt


jaaa vollgefederte Krücken wären mal geil:-D

greetz


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (13. August 2011)

hört man auf dem video deinen puls???

achso: gute besserung!


----------



## X-Präsi (13. August 2011)

Das nenne ich knallharten Journalismus: mit der Kamera bis zum bitteren Ende draufgehalten 

Nochmals gute Besserung!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (13. August 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Das nenne ich knallharten Journalismus: mit der Kamera bis zum bitteren Ende draufgehalten
> 
> Nochmals gute Besserung!



Jepp Thomas ... haha ..da bin ich mir für nix zu Schade :-D .. kann doch meine fans nicht enttäuschen 

@ raumfahrer_spif:

verdammte Axt.... das is mir gestern beim Video schneiden auch aufgefallen ...:-D

das hab ich noch NIE bei ner Gopro HD Hero mit Brustgurt gehört^^ LOL


----------



## X-Präsi (13. August 2011)

Achim?


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (13. August 2011)

ich dachte die kamera sitzt auf dem helm. ich hab keine ahnung von kameras. ich fahr lieber fahrrad und konzentriere mich _da_rauf. damit ich keinen nosedive hinlege  
(wer die sarkasmus-peitsche auspackt muss damit rechnen das was retour kommt. aber trotzdem nicht ärgern. war nicht allzu ernst gemeint!)


----------



## Kaltumformer (13. August 2011)

Immer diese extremen Sachen. 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (13. August 2011)

raumfahrer_spif schrieb:


> ich dachte die kamera sitzt auf dem helm. ich hab keine ahnung von kameras. ich fahr lieber fahrrad und konzentriere mich _da_rauf. damit ich keinen nosedive hinlege
> (wer die sarkasmus-peitsche auspackt muss damit rechnen das was retour kommt. aber trotzdem nicht ärgern. war nicht allzu ernst gemeint!)



Mach dir keinen Kopf!!! 

Da stehe oder _LIEGE_ ich drüber :-D 

Und *NUR*weil ich ne Cam hab heißt das nicht das ich mich nicht konzentriere?!?!?! 

Es lag ja nicht an der Cam. Hab mir ja extra en Brustgurt geholt damit die Cam vom Kopf wegkommt!!!! Denn da konnte ich mich nie richtig konzentrieren!!! Es lag auch nich am Bike ...das hält einiges mehr aus..! Es lag an MIR!!!! 

Will einfach nur was zur Errinerung haben! Denn ich habe Gedächtnisprobleme ... ich kann mir soo Abfahrten nicht lange merken usw...! Deshalb hab ich sie mir geholt , damit ich in paar Jahren noch was davon hab!

Außerdem legt sich jeder mal so richtig aufs Maul ... sooo!

bei mir wars jetzt mal an der Zeit!!

muss nur beim nächsten mal A: drum herum fahren wie immer oder B: mehr Sicherheit anbringen z.b. Fullface usw.. und vorallem mit mehr Tempo drüber!

greetz


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (15. August 2011)

und C: nich soviel reden vor Ort!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (15. August 2011)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> und C: nich soviel reden vor Ort!




Also eigentlich will ich auf so Kommentare garnicht antworten ..weils mich argh ärgert..!

aber... was hat das UNTERHALTEN an der Sitzbank während der PAUSE mit dem Fahrradfahren oder mit dem Sturz zu tun??


...! Antwort: GARNIX!! 

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (15. August 2011)

Was issn hier los? Contenance bitte. Der Goldene Reiter ist schon genug gestraft, also nicht noch von der Seite anmachen, Kollegen. Nicht jeder Spaß kommt beim Empfänger auch lustig an...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2011)

@ Goldener_Reiter: gute Besserung! Der Einschlag sah ja echt heftig aus. 
Und halte dich erstmal an Plan A! Auch mit Fullface und anderen Schützern tun so Sachen weh  Nur meine bescheidene Meinung: du machst auf dem Video auf dem Rest der Strecke keinen so sicheren Eindruck, dass ich sagen würde, du solltest das Gap springen...! Lieber erstmal an den anderen Sachen sicherer werden  (ist kein Angriff/Anmache o. Ä., einfach nur ein gut gemeinter Rat unter Bikern  ) Die Strecke macht ja auch ohne Gap massig Spaß.


----------



## bonnz (15. August 2011)

Also ich war an dem Tag auch da und bin auch ne Runde mit dem Goldener_Reiter und seinem Kollegen gefahren und auf mich hat er keinen unsicheren Eindruck gemacht.

War ein toller Tag und die Strecke is echt genial (war auch mein erstes Mal dort) und ich werde garantiert auch wieder kommen. Da lohnt sich selbst die lange Anfahrt.

Dann mal gute Besserung! Bis ich das nächste Mal kommen kann bist auch wieder fit


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (15. August 2011)

@ bonnz :-D  thx ...! Ich fahre immer gerne mit mehreren Leuten ...dann machts auch mehr  spaß ;-)  Gerne ...war ja schon paar mal da und komme sehr sehr gerne wieder!!!!

Danke für die "verbale" Unterstützung! 

@smubob: Danke für die Kritik ...da sie sachlich und ehrlich ist,akzeptiere ich sie ;-)

werd dir aber ne PN schreiben ...! Da werd ichs nochmal hinterfragen ;-)

greetz


----------



## dondo78 (15. August 2011)

Hi Leutz,

jemand am Mittwoch zu einer "Feierabendabfahrt" anwesend?
Wetter passt ja soweit.

Gruss Dondo


----------



## X-Präsi (16. August 2011)

*Achtung! Donnerstag ist TV-Action angesagt! *
Das ZDF wird ab ca. 9 Uhr auf dem Flowtrail drehen. Es geht um einen Selbstversuch des Mittagsmagazin-Redakteurs (leicht Fortgeschrittener), der sich mit Hilfe unseres Sascha todesmutig den Flowtrail runter stürzen wird 

Es darf also ruhig etwas Betrieb auf der Strecke sein. Der Kamera-Trupp wird erst mal ab ca. 9.15 Uhr  auf dem Übungsparcours unterwegs sein, damit der Redakteur die Grundposition und Bremsen etc. erlernt. Später gehts dann auf den Wild Hog Trail, wo es ernst wird.


----------



## Anselmus (16. August 2011)

Schade. Bisschen kurzfristig. Habe eben mein Bike in die Inspektion gebracht =(


----------



## bonnz (16. August 2011)

Und wann wird der Spaß ausgetrahlt? Oder läuft das live im Morgenmagazin?


----------



## Sandy UK (16. August 2011)

9.15 morgens und betrieb auf der strecke?
Sorry aber ich schätze mal das ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne wenn ich behaupte das um diese Uhrzeit die meisten in der Schule, Uni oder zur Arbeit sind.

Sehr schade, hätte mir das gern angeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (16. August 2011)

Sehe ich auch so! Wenn der Herren vom Staatsfernsehen aber nur dann können^^^Muss er wohl alleine fahren  :-D


----------



## xXJojoXx (16. August 2011)

Würde mich auch interessieren, wann das dann ausgestrahlt wird !


----------



## X-Präsi (16. August 2011)

Wir werden den Sendetermin natürlich hier verraten. 

Schätze mal, dass der Wild Hog so gegen Mittag im Kasten sein wird. Und wenn nur ein paar Leutz da unterwegs sind, ist das ja auch schon mal was...


----------



## Jobi (17. August 2011)

Seh das auch so. Dürfte unter der Woche morgens sehr schwierig werden jemanden zu mobilisieren.
Aber vielleich machen ja n paar Schüler für's TV blau!

Aber ne andere Frage. Wollte am Sonntag evtl. mal wieder vorbeikommen,
wer von Euch ist auch da?

Rockt on!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. August 2011)

Hab urlaub aber kein Bike da ausser meiner Dirtschlampe


----------



## weezahh (18. August 2011)

Nochmal zurück auf den Sturz vom goldenen Reiter. Als ich gestern Abend am Gap vorbeikam, lag da schon wieder Einer. Ist aber glücklicherweise nichts Schlimmes passiert.
Aus Leogang kenne ich es so, daß alles, was nicht überroll- oder nicht einsehbar ist, explitzit mit einem Warnschild gekennzeichnet ist. Dem Steingap im ersten Abschnitt würde also so ein Schild sicher ganz gut stehen. Die kleinen Wegweiser schwarz, rot, blau sind ja doch zu leicht übersehbar.
Bei den beiden Gaps im Zweiten Teil, sowie dem Holzdrop unten muss man aktiv abbiegen um diese zu fahren, da brauchts kein extra Schild. Der Steingap im ersten Teil liegt aber genau in der Flussrichtung.

So, noch ne kleine Geschichte von heute:
Bekanntermaßen ist ja heute das ZDF vor Ort. In meinem jugentlichen Leichtsinn habe ich mir darüber aber wenig Gedanken gemacht, als ich den Wild Hog runter bin. Als ich so nichtsahnend über den oben schon diskutierten Steingap komme, trifft mich fast der Schlag. Steht doch das Kamerateam mitten in der Landezone. Alle Beteiligten haben sich nach eigener Aussage fürchterlich erschrocken. Ich wohl am meisten, denn bei meinem fahrerischen Niveau habe ich in der Luft allerhand mit mir selbst zu tun, um überhaupt heil wieder zu landen, da kann ich ein Kamerateam in der Landezone ja mal sowas von überhaupt nicht gebrauchen. Glücklicherweise ist nochmal alles gut gegangen und ich bin gerade noch mal so an der Kamera vorbeigeschrubbelt. Im ersten Augenblick hinterlies das bestimmt den Eindruck ich sei ein besonders rücksichtsloser Fahrer der mal zeigen will was er alles draufhat. Dem ist aber nicht so! Da ich nichts drauf hab, hab ich auch nichts zum Zeigen. Ich hab mich bei den Jungs vom ZDF auch nochmal entschuldigt. Alles wird gut.

in diesem Sinne
weezahh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. August 2011)

weezahh schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück auf den Sturz vom goldenen Reiter. Als ich gestern Abend am Gap vorbeikam, lag da schon wieder Einer. Ist aber glücklicherweise nichts Schlimmes passiert.
> Aus Leogang kenne ich es so, daß alles, was nicht überroll- oder nicht einsehbar ist, explitzit mit einem Warnschild gekennzeichnet ist. Dem Steingap im ersten Abschnitt würde also so ein Schild sicher ganz gut stehen. Die kleinen Wegweiser schwarz, rot, blau sind ja doch zu leicht übersehbar.
> Bei den beiden Gaps im Zweiten Teil, sowie dem Holzdrop unten muss man aktiv abbiegen um diese zu fahren, da brauchts kein extra Schild. Der Steingap im ersten Teil liegt aber genau in der Flussrichtung.
> 
> ...





Also ich muss Ihm da zustimmen. EIN WARNSCHILD am Gap im ersten Abschnitt wäre sehr sinnvoll! 

Und was ich noch gut finden würde falls es das nich schon gibt  ein Hinweisschild wo die Farben nochmal erklärt sind. MIt dem Hinweis auf diese 3 Gaps die ja doch eher gefährlicher sind!


Und falls nicht vorhanden auf der Homepage ein Hinweis in grafischer Form auf der Streckenkarte.


Und zum Camteam! Sorry aber da bin ich ganz klar der Meinung das das Cam Team da nix verloren hat!!! Ohne eine korrekte Absperrung!!!

Es ist nunmal eine "offene" Strecke! und der Gap ist nicht einsehbar!

Finde ich ein bisschen fahrlässig sich dahin zu stellen!

Gut das dem Fahrer und dem Team nix passiert ist!!!!!

soviel dazu ;-)

grüße


----------



## bonnz (18. August 2011)

Also grundsätzlich gebe ich Euch mit dem Hinweisschild schon Recht, aber als einigermaßen mitdenkender Biker sollte man sich am Anfang immer die einfachere Linie suchen bzw. Gabs und Drops umfahren die man nicht kennt und sich die Sache erstmal in Ruhe anschauen.
Ich shredder doch auch nicht drauf los sondern fahre am Anfang lieber langsamer, schaue mich um, wähle die Spots die ich mir zutraue zu fahren und meide die, die ich mir nicht zutraue.

Wenn dann was passiert (wie bei unserem Goldenen_Reiter hier), dann weiß ich auch woran es lag bzw. suche den Fehler bei mir.

Wer blind so eine Strecke nimmt, der gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht auf den Trail und den halten auch Warnschilder nicht auf.

Bin mal gespannt auf den ZDF-Bericht


----------



## mbonsai (18. August 2011)

@ Goldener Reiter...Du kennst doch aber auch die Strecke!!! Da haett doch das Schild auch nichts mehr gebracht, Du wolltest es doch einfach mal probieren und es ist schief gegangen......alle anderen machen es bestimmt bei erstenmal wie oben beschrieben....man schaut es sich erstmal an 

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## nahetalmoves (18. August 2011)

Goldener_Reiter gibt ja auch niemandem Schuld.
Und ja, man schaut sich erst mal die Strecke an und dann kann man Gas geben.


----------



## X-Präsi (18. August 2011)

Irgendwie habt Ihr alle Recht. Jeder sollte sich die Sprünge vorher anschauen. Andererseits macht es aber nicht jeder. Deswegen werden wir vor die Sprünge, die nicht überrollbar sind, einen *Totenkopf* hinhängen. Dann dürfte niemand mehr aus Versehen drauf fahren und vergeigen. Die "echten" Freerider lachen sich dann zwar scheckisch, aber mir ist jeder recht, der nicht stürzt.

@ Goldreiter: die Bedeutung der Schilder ist sowohl auf den Hinweistafeln als auch im Internet erklärt. Wir hängen jetzt an alle Traileinstiege noch eine kleine Hinweistafel:

_Achtung! Helmpflicht!

Strecke geöffnet von bis

Bitte Nutzungsbestimmungen auf Hinweistafeln beachten!_

Wenn die Leutz es dann nicht beachten, kann man wirklich nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. August 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> @ Goldener Reiter...Du kennst doch aber auch die Strecke!!! Da haett doch das Schild auch nichts mehr gebracht, Du wolltest es doch einfach mal probieren und es ist schief gegangen......alle anderen machen es bestimmt bei erstenmal wie oben beschrieben....man schaut es sich erstmal an
> 
> Gruss Bonsai



Lieber Bonsai,

wie nahetalmoves schon erwähnt hat .. gebe ich NIEMANDEM die schuld für meinen sturz! 

Weil es ist genauso wie du gesagt hast! Ich kannte den Sprung und wollte es endlich mal probieren...!

ABER da es wie gesagt eine nicht kommerzielle Strecke ist und niemand da ist der einem die Strecke erklärt....

sollte man einmal mindestens runterbrettern und auf alles ganz genau achten ...

aber .... es  gibt immer Leute die nich daran denken ...! Da wette ich drauf!

und es ist doch auch üblich an solchen Gaps wo es schief gehen kann ein kleines dreieckiges Schild anzubringen wo man nochmal gewarnt wird!

Außerdem wurde ja auch gesagt ... was auch stimmt.... beim ersten Gap fährt man direkt drauf zu! und das schild kann man ganz leicht übersehen!

Bei den anderen beiden Gaps .. muss man bewusst abbiegen!

Darin sehe ich die Notwendigkeit!

@Thomas: Okay find ich super!!!  Jeder der sich an so Schildern stört .... *ohne Worte*


greetz


----------



## dondo78 (18. August 2011)

Hi,

was man evtl. auch beachten sollte, nicht unbedingt alleine unterwegs zu sein wenn man etwas neues ausprobieren will!
Wenn man sich dann böse latzt, oder gar bewusstlos wird, ist es sicher nicht das angenehmste erstmal alleine da rumzuliegen.

Gruss Dondo


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. August 2011)

Hey,

vorausgesetzt der Mitfahrer ist schnell genug oder zumindest hinter einem^^

Ich hatte das Glück das mein Mitfahrer innerhalb von 2 Minuten da war!!!



greetz


----------



## dondo78 (18. August 2011)

Spätestens bei der nächsten Schikane wird der Mitfahrer ja wohl warten und merken das da was nicht passt
Also, bei mir ist es zumindest so wenn ich mit Kollegen unterwegs bin und vorfahre, merkt man ja schon während der Fahrt das es hinter einem nicht mehr rappelt


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. August 2011)

Naja das kommt drauf an mit wem man fährt. Mein Kumpel ist eher der xc 'ler und hatte seinen Canyon Hobel grade frisch aus der Presse. Und war das erste mal auf dem Trail.

Bin mit ihm zweimal ganz langsam runter. Ab dann bin ich vor geheizt und hab erst halt gemacht nach jedem Abschnitt.

Mit anderen Leuten wars so wie du sagst,man hat sofort gemerkt wenn keiner mehr hinter einem ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (19. August 2011)

Ich find's top, dass ihr das mit den Hinweisschildern so schnell umsetzt, "nur" weil es 2-3 Leute gesagt haben !


----------



## X-Präsi (20. August 2011)

Leider hats heute noch nen Crash am Gap gegeben. 13-jähriger Bub aus Birkenfeld mit Vater und anderen Bikern. Alle fuhren links (rot), nur er fuhr rechts und nahm anscheinend vorm Absprung das Tempo raus. Wurde sogar mit dem Heli abtransportiert, der von der Leitstelle losgeschickt wurde. Laut REttungsdienst war es aber wohl gar nicht so schlimm. 
Bernd hat dann ganz schnell provisorische Totenkopfschilder einlaminiert, die ich heute noch aufgehängt habe. Alles, was nicht überrollbar ist, trägt jetzt nen Totenkopf. 

Dann noch was Positives: wir haben jetzt ne Werkbank am Start vom Wild Hog. Gesponsort von RedBull  Wie wärs, wenn wir alle zum RedBull District Ride nach Nürnberg fahren? Das größte Freeride Event Europas steigt am 10.09.
Neben der Werkbank hängt auch eine Spendenkasse für den Flowtrail, die ich allerdings noch beschriften muss. 
WErde versuchen, auch noch nen Schwalbe-Schlauchautomat und Schläuche bei der Eurobike lockerzumachen. Dann ist fast alles da, was man im Falle eines Falles braucht. 

Fotos vom Totenkopf und Werkbank auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## xXJojoXx (21. August 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Leider hats heute noch nen Crash am Gap gegeben. 13-jähriger Bub aus Birkenfeld mit Vater und anderen Bikern. Alle fuhren links (rot), nur er fuhr rechts und nahm anscheinend vorm Absprung das Tempo raus. Wurde sogar mit dem Heli abtransportiert, der von der Leitstelle losgeschickt wurde. Laut REttungsdienst war es aber wohl gar nicht so schlimm.
> Bernd hat dann ganz schnell provisorische Totenkopfschilder einlaminiert, die ich heute noch aufgehängt habe. Alles, was nicht überrollbar ist, trägt jetzt nen Totenkopf.
> 
> Dann noch was Positives: wir haben jetzt ne Werkbank am Start vom Wild Hog. Gesponsort von RedBull  Wie wärs, wenn wir alle zum RedBull District Ride nach Nürnberg fahren? Das größte Freeride Event Europas steigt am 10.09.
> ...



Der arme Bub. Hoffentlich gehts ihm bald besser ! 
Die Werkbank ist ja super ! Und die Standpumpe ist auch spitze. In die Spendenkasse werde ich sicher öfter mal was einwerfen  Ich hoffe aber, dass die neuen Errungenschaften nicht gleich dem Vandalismus zum Opfer fallen


----------



## galli (21. August 2011)

Noch ein Vorschlag bzgl. der Beschilderung: Zusätzlich zum Totenkopf würde ich, wie in einigen Bikeparks, noch dazu schreiben, was einen an der folgenden Stelle erwartet (wie z.B. "Road Gap", "Drop", etc.), dann sollte wirklich jeder wissen worauf er sich einstellen muss.

Mit der Werkbank am Einstieg wir die Sache immer runder 
Ich hoffe auch, dass die Sachen nicht gleich Opfer von Souvenierjägern werden...


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (21. August 2011)

Gute Besserung für den Jungen!!! 

Zu den neuen Features muss ich sagen ....find ich Top! Aber ich kann mir unter einer Werkbank  am Flowtrail nix vorstellen....? 

Was kann man damit machen? Ich kenne eine Werkbank nur als Bastelstube 

@ Wenn du Redbull schon zum Spenden animieren konntest,wie wäre es mit einem(kostenpflichtigen) Redbull Automat  

Greetz


----------



## Kaltumformer (21. August 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Was kann man damit machen? Ich kenne eine Werkbank nur als Bastelstube



http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/i...omberg/86-biketools-a-spendenbox-am-flowtrail



Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> @ Wenn du Redbull schon zum Spenden animieren konntest,wie wäre es mit einem(kostenpflichtigen) Redbull Automat



Kannst ja mal am Kiosk des Schwimmbad fragen...  (Das ist da wo dann der fertige schwarze-Totenkopf-NoJokes-Trail aus dem Wald rauskommt )


----------



## weezahh (21. August 2011)

brauchen Schlauchomat und RedBull-Automat nicht auch Strom?


----------



## rfr02 (21. August 2011)

Schlauchomat nit!
Ist wie ein Kippenautomat!
Oben Geld rein unten Schlauch raus!

Die "Flügelbrause" schon, soll ja schön kalt sein!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (21. August 2011)

Coole Sache :-D Sieht ein bisschen aus wie so eine kleine Spielwerkstatt^^

Ja so ne kühle Brause ist natürlich besser^^ aaaber es ist soo weit zum Kiosk^^

Außerdem ist doch der No Jokes nix für "Anfänger" ;-P

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubxx (21. August 2011)

Was gibt es eigentlich neues vom "No Jokes Trail " ?
Wie "laufen" die Bauarbeiten ?
Gruß


----------



## blazing heat (21. August 2011)

ja sehr geil präsi. das wird ja immer wohnlicher am flowtrail 
werkbank ist top!


den gedanken mit dem district ride sollte man mal weiterspinnen


----------



## weezahh (21. August 2011)

rfr02 schrieb:


> Ist wie ein Kippenautomat!


Mit Altersnachweis?


----------



## bernd e (21. August 2011)

rfr02 schrieb:


> Schlauchomat nit!
> Ist wie ein Kippenautomat!
> Oben Geld rein unten Schlauch raus!
> 
> Die "Flügelbrause" schon, soll ja schön kalt sein!



wie ein alter Kippenautomat als der Euro noch Mark war


----------



## bonnz (22. August 2011)

Is ja echt ne klasse Idee mit der "Werkbank" 

Wird wirklich immer noch besser bei Euch, da wird dann das nächste Mal auch eine Spende von mir mit abfallen 

Und gute Besserung an den kleinen Bub!


----------



## bernd e (22. August 2011)

Am Mittwoch kommen ein paar Spessart-Räuber zum Flowtrailen. Werden vermutlich schon am vormittag da sein und später noch eine Runde Boppard einlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (23. August 2011)

Hi Cubxx,

der No Jokes ist bis jetzt nur eine Spur. Stück für Stück entstehen an den nächsten Wochenenden die ersten Sprünge. Sobald die ersten größeren Bauten fertig sind erfahrt ihr es hier.

Bis dann
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (23. August 2011)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Hi Cubxx,
> 
> der No Jokes ist bis jetzt nur eine Spur. Stück für Stück entstehen an den nächsten Wochenenden die ersten Sprünge. Sobald die ersten größeren Bauten fertig sind erfahrt ihr es hier.
> 
> ...



Gibts davon schon Bilder oder ein Video (vom No Jokes Trail)?  

EDIT ..danke bonnz!
greetz


----------



## bonnz (23. August 2011)

Na dann schau doch einfach mal auf die Homepage und dort auf den Streckenplan, der NoJokesTrail ist doch dort schon mit eingezeichnet.


----------



## cubxx (23. August 2011)

@Raschauer: Danke für die Info.
Melde mich zur "Erstbefahrung" schonmal an...(Ihr braucht auch keine "Totenkopfschilder" anbringen... - das war böse   lol )
Gruß


----------



## bernd e (24. August 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch kommen ein paar Spessart-Räuber zum Flowtrailen. Werden vermutlich schon am vormittag da sein und später noch eine Runde Boppard einlegen



Wegen Wettervorhersage abgeblasen


----------



## weezahh (24. August 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Wegen Wettervorhersage abgeblasen


 Seit 09:00 Sonnenschein mit vereinzelter Bewölkung. Aktuell leicht bedeckt und 29°C. Das alles im Abstand von ca 1,5km von der Strecke.
Wie die Stecke nach dem 3-Stunden-Gewitter von letzter Nacht aussieht, weiss ich allerdings nicht.

Beste Wettervorhersage für alle die, bei denen aus dem Fenster gucken nicht ausreicht, gibts hier: Wetterstation Stromberg


----------



## twisthead (24. August 2011)

ich glaube, es war die richtige Entscheidung vom Bernd heute Stormberg zu meiden. Kachelmann hat grade über Stromberg getwittert:
Wow, Stromberg Böe 82 km/h (Beaufort 9) und 32,4 Liter/qm in 20 Minuten!


Gruß


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. August 2011)

Wenn ich das Regenradar richtig interpretiere wirds in Stromberg (auf der anderen Seite vom Berg  ) auch ungefähr so ausgesehen haben gerade eben. War jedenfalls die selbe 'Wolke'.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. August 2011)

Hier in Mainz war oderist immer noch knallige Sonne!!!! ;-)

Schade für Stromberg! Immerhin kann der Boden dann vllt. bisschen trocknen...!


----------



## weezahh (24. August 2011)

Ist aber auch ein komisches Wetter. Letzte Nacht Dauergewitter mit nervtötendem Donner, heute Vormittag sieben Sonnen am Himmel und eben ging kurz mal die Welt unter. War das eine Windhose, die mir meine Holzmöbel von der Terrasse geweht hat?
Also definitiv die richtige Entscheidung, heute die Strecke zu meiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. August 2011)

Ich bin gerade mit der Bahn von Mainz heim nach Landau gefahren. In MZ übelst schwüle Suppe, ab irgendwo zwischen Worms und Frankenthal: Weltuntergang, ein schwarzer, blitzender Streifen zog sich durch's Land, sah aus wie in Herr der Ringe... Sauron bricht über die Pfalz herein  in Mundenheim hat es beim Aus-/Einsteigen der Leute so stark in die Bahn rein geregnet, dass dort das Wasser über den Boden schwappte  und ab irgendwo um Schifferstadt war's wieder furztrocken. Kräisie!!  Wenigstens hat es in Landau auch ohne Regen etwas abgekühlt.


----------



## bernd e (24. August 2011)

Nächster Versuch ist für morgen angesetzt. Online-Wetterdienste sagen eigentlich ganz gut und auf der Webseite ist nichts von Gesperrt wegen Regen angegeben.


----------



## X-Präsi (25. August 2011)

Denn mal viel Glück heute!


----------



## bernd e (25. August 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Denn mal viel Glück heute!



War super heute! Ein paar Wasserlöcher, aber sonst gut. Dickes Lob an eure Bemühungen. Unser erster Run war mal zum schauen und hat mir noch nicht so gefallen, aber dann!


----------



## X-Präsi (26. August 2011)

Wir haben jetzt übrigens eine Ampel für Strecke "geöffnet von bis Uhr" / "geschlossen" auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de . Damit dürfte es hierzu kein Vertun mehr geben. Außerdem ist das Angebot an Touren mit den leckersten Trails der Region und fürs Fahrtechniktraining online.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. August 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt übrigens eine Ampel für Strecke "geöffnet von bis Uhr" / "geschlossen" auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de . Damit dürfte es hierzu kein Vertun mehr geben.


Viel besser


----------



## X-Präsi (26. August 2011)

Und dann noch mal was zur Popularität des Trails: 

am 01.09. oder 05.09. kommt ein Fotograf der Mountain Bike und schießt Bilder auf dem Flowtrail fürs nächste Heft 

Ach ja, und beim Traveltalk (Touristikermesse) auf der Eurobike gibts nen Vortrag von Jutta und mir zum Thema "Flowtrail Stromberg - eine Strecke für Jeden", in der wir die Vorteile des Flowtrail-Konzeptes darstellen. 

Es geht voran!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (27. August 2011)

Und jetzt gibts auch noch was zu gewinnen:

*Gewinne einen einmaligen Tag beim RedBull District Ride in Nürnberg!*
Wollt Ihr mit Timo Pritzl hinter die Kulissen schauen? Die besten Freerider der Welt beim fettesten Freeride-Event Europas kennenlernen? Und dann noch die Reisekosten spendiert bekommen? Dann schaut auf der Flowtrail-Seite vorbei http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/78-willkommen/91-ein-tag-am-district-ride schaut den Film an und Ihr seid schon mitten im Gewinnspiel! Paradox: je mehr den Film anklicken, umso größer werden die Gewinnchancen!


----------



## Anselmus (29. August 2011)

Wann will denn jetzt der Fotograf kommen? Der 1. wäre ja schon bald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (29. August 2011)

Naja, wenn ich ihm zum 1. nicht 2 Fahrer vermitteln kann, nehmen wir den 5.9.

Es wird übrigens jeweils am Nachmittag stattfinden.


----------



## nahetalmoves (29. August 2011)

Wann den Nachmittags??


----------



## X-Präsi (30. August 2011)

Ich habe noch keine Uhrzeit.


----------



## Kriwo (30. August 2011)

Ich war heute seit längerem mal wieder in Stromberg. Ich fand es ja schon immer Spitze, was ihr dort gebaut habt... aber die neue Werkzeugwand...






... der Wahnsinn! 

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Teile dort lange und funktionstüchtig hängen bleiben und jeder damit so umgeht, wie es sich gehört. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2011)

ja , super idee !!


----------



## xXJojoXx (2. September 2011)

EDIT will früher kommen: 9:15/9:30 werden wir dort sein. Kommt noch jemand ? Würde und freuen ! Wir sind zu dritt. Einer mit nem schwarzen Fully, einer mit nem grünen und ich mit nem Hardtail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (3. September 2011)

Heute war's wieder spitze ! Und ich darf Jubiläum feiern: War jetzt das 5te Mal bei euch 
Habe auch was in die Spendenkasse eingeworfen, nur da besteht Verbesserungsbedarf: Laminiert am besten das Schild außen drauf, man kann es jetzt schon nichtmehr lesen. Und ihr seid viel zu gutgläubig ! Überdenkt bitte die Sicherung des Inhaltes der Kasse. Zumindest ich komm' da mit der Hand rein und das muss ja nicht sein. Verkleinert den Schlitz oben oder macht einen Neuen rein und verschließt die große Öffnung. 
Die Werkzeugwand ist übrigens auch spitze !
Wir haben heute leider nur 6 Leute getroffen. Wenn ihr uns(Erkennungszeichen Post #292) gesehen habt, könnt ihr euch ja mal melden 
Grüße und macht weiter so !


----------



## X-Präsi (5. September 2011)

Spendenbox soll auch zugleich Gelegenheit zum Meckern bieten. Sicherlich sind wir etwas vertrauensselig, aber wir leeren die Kasse auch jeden Tag. Außerdem könnt Ihr in den Fünfzig-Euro-Schein auch ein 2-Euro-Stück einwickeln, dann bleibts unten liegen 

Wir überlegen uns was zur Optimierung. Wie immer halt


----------



## X-Präsi (7. September 2011)

*Nicht vergessen! 

Morgen (Donnerstag) ca. 13.20 Uhr ist der Flowtrail mit unserem Sascha im ZDF-Mittagsmagazin zu sehen!!!

wird später auch in der ZDF-Mediathek zu sehen sein.*

Das Fotoshooting mit der Mountain Bike ist wegen Schlechtwetters verschoben. Voraussichtlich in den (hoffentlich) goldenen Oktober...


----------



## .floe. (8. September 2011)

Werde Samstag auch (endlich) mal wieder in Stromberg sein. Freu mich schon


----------



## LX2000-Fan (8. September 2011)

Hier der Link zur ZDF Mediathek. Fängt ungefähr ab Minute 34 an


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. September 2011)

Der Abgang nach der Rampe ist so ein richtiger Anfänger-Klassiker  Aber schöne Sache, teilweise auch nicht schlecht gefilmt und sowieso gut gefahren vom Sascha


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (8. September 2011)

Beitrag ...TOP!!! aber leider bissi kurz ..aber so is das im FERSEHEN^^ sollten mal ne Doku machen^^ :-D

aber der Sascha is ja top gefahren!!! *neidisch*  ;-)

greetz


----------



## a.nienie (9. September 2011)

denke es ist gute werbung


----------



## bernd e (9. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> denke es ist gute werbung



Leider haben viele Menschen keine Zeit, einen solchen Beitrag um die Tageszeit zu sehen. Und noch "schlimmer", wer (der nicht gerade hier im IBC ist) bekommt davon Wind das was Interessantes für ihn im TV kommt.

Ich hatte es mir aufgenommen und fand den Bericht gut, aber kurz. Ist halt so bei einer Berichterstattung einer "Rand"-Sportart die fast kein Mensch macht  Über die MTB-WM hab ich z.B. noch kein Wort oder Bild im TV gesehen 

ps. Beitragsnummer wie mein Radl


----------



## sne4k (9. September 2011)

Ich war mal so frei den Beitrag von der Seite des ZDF herunterzuladen, bevor er dort in 7 Tagen verschwindet. Wer ihn möchte kann mir gerne eine PM schreiben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonnz (9. September 2011)

Schöner Beitrag meiner Meinung nach und für einen öffentlich rechtlichen Nicht-Sport-Sender find ich die Länge auch ok.

Ist halt grundsätzlich schade, dass unser Sport nicht so in den Medien vertreten ist wobei mich das ehrlich gesagt doch sehr wundert. 

Aber erinnere ich mich richtig, dass früher öfters Mal Downhill auf Eurosport lief? So vor ca. 15 Jahren oder so? Ich hab da was dunkel in Erinnerung.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. September 2011)

bonnz schrieb:


> Aber erinnere ich mich richtig, dass früher öfters Mal Downhill auf Eurosport lief? So vor ca. 15 Jahren oder so? Ich hab da was dunkel in Erinnerung.


Hast du richtig in Erinnerung, in den 90ern kamen sowohl XC als auch DH auf Eurosport. N Kumpel hat noch einiges davon auf VHS


----------



## bonnz (9. September 2011)

Schade, dass es nicht mehr läuft (erst Recht jetzt, wo es mich noch mehr interessiert)


----------



## Kaltumformer (9. September 2011)

Tja, heute ist es halt interessanter für die "Sportsender" nackte Mädels zu filmen die Autos durch den Dreck fahren [1] statt Mountainbiker. Nein, die daraus offensichtlich ableitbare Lösung hilft sicherlich auch nicht weiter.  

[1] http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carstuckgirls.com


----------



## Raschauer (9. September 2011)

Bei Freecaster Tv kann man den Worldcup verfolgen.


----------



## Kaltumformer (10. September 2011)

Ein paar Bilder von heute:

Das neue 'Spielzeug' von "dem Profi" aus dem ZDF Video:




No Jokes Trail:




Kids, don't try this at home!:




No Jokes Trail - Borkenkäferfutter wird zu Baumaterial:


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (10. September 2011)

Coole Bilder!!! Weiter so


----------



## xXJojoXx (10. September 2011)

Ja man ! Endlich ist das Kinderrad drin  Wo kommt das eigtl. her ?
Sieht schon gut aus auf'm No Jokes !


----------



## koellefornia (10. September 2011)

Wetterbericht für morgen ist ja nicht besonders gut ... Was sagen die Locals? ... Ist die Strecke den Tag über fahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahetalmoves (10. September 2011)

Wann wird denn der No Jokes Trail fertig sein? Bin schon ganz heiß drauf


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. September 2011)

nahetalmoves schrieb:


> Wann wird denn der No Jokes Trail fertig sein? Bin schon ganz heiß drauf


Da steckt noch viel Arbeit drin bis es soweit ist. Also 2012.



xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Ja man ! Endlich ist das Kinderrad drin  Wo kommt das eigtl. her ?


Zu dessen Geschichte gibt es mehrere Theorien.


----------



## xXJojoXx (11. September 2011)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Da steckt noch viel Arbeit drin bis es soweit ist. Also 2012.
> 
> 
> Zu dessen Geschichte gibt es mehrere Theorien.



Willst du mehr erzählen ?


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (11. September 2011)

wird der "no jokes" auch alternativen für verschiedene könner-stufen bieten? also, dass da nichts für "blau-pisten-piloten" dabei sein wird sagt ja schon der name. aber wird da trotzdem differnziert? z.b. wenn drop dann drop-batterie? also nicht nur ein großer, sondern immer 2 bis 3 in verschiedenen höhen?

gruß
michael


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2011)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Das neue 'Spielzeug' von "dem Profi" aus dem ZDF Video


stihlvoll 

Bin auch schon gespannt, was der No Jokes Alles zu bieten haben wird


----------



## bonnz (12. September 2011)

raumfahrer_spif schrieb:


> wird der "no jokes" auch alternativen für verschiedene könner-stufen bieten? also, dass da nichts für "blau-pisten-piloten" dabei sein wird sagt ja schon der name. aber wird da trotzdem differnziert? z.b. wenn drop dann drop-batterie? also nicht nur ein großer, sondern immer 2 bis 3 in verschiedenen höhen?
> 
> gruß
> michael



Das wäre auch für mich als (noch) nicht-schwarz-Fahrer interessant zu wissen.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.404104,8.674624


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (12. September 2011)

bonnz schrieb:


> Schöner Beitrag meiner Meinung nach und für einen öffentlich rechtlichen Nicht-Sport-Sender find ich die Länge auch ok.
> 
> Ist halt grundsätzlich schade, dass unser Sport nicht so in den Medien vertreten ist wobei mich das ehrlich gesagt doch sehr wundert.
> 
> Aber erinnere ich mich richtig, dass früher öfters Mal Downhill auf Eurosport lief? So vor ca. 15 Jahren oder so? Ich hab da was dunkel in Erinnerung.



Wie wär's denn mal mit Servus TV? Oder ist das noch nicht bis zu Euch durchgedrungen?
Hab gestern Nachmittag noch ne schöne Zusammenfassung vom Red Bull District Ride gesehen.
Denn kamen da diverse DH-Worldcups, die Mountainbike Chronicles, Roam und verschiedene andere MTB Filme.
Also Servus TV gehört in jede vernünftige Favoritenliste im Receiver!

Hier der Link:http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/ServusTV-via-Satellit-empfangen-011259332823614

Rockt on!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. September 2011)

Kabeluser haben da leider das nachsehen


----------



## Jobi (12. September 2011)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Kabeluser haben da leider das nachsehen



Boah, da hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht! Sorry, das tut mir leid für Euch!
Da verpasst ihr wirklich was. Aber manche Beiträge gibts bei ServusTV in der Mediathek zu sehen. Lohnt auch!

Rockt on!


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (12. September 2011)

bekommt man auch über kabel. allerdings nur mit dieser zusatzoption (kostenpflichtig).


----------



## bonnz (12. September 2011)

Kommt natürlich auch auf den Kabelbetreiber an, was er eben so gedenkt einzuspeisen...


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.347853,8.660845


----------



## sne4k (13. September 2011)

Hey, kann man eigentlich irgendwo die Flowtrail-T-Shirts käuflich erwerben?


----------



## X-Präsi (14. September 2011)

sne4k schrieb:


> Hey, kann man eigentlich irgendwo die Flowtrail-T-Shirts käuflich erwerben?



Wir sind schon seit längerer Zeit in der Nachbestellung. Kommt immer wieder was dazwischen und wir denken über einen Farbwechsel nach. 

Soll aber diesen Monat über die Bühne - sprich als Bestellung raus gehen.


----------



## X-Präsi (14. September 2011)

Und dann noch was gaaanz anderes:

wir wollen ja ein wenig den Tourismus um Stromberg und drumherum ankurbeln, d.h. noch mehr Auswärtigen unsere gesamte Region mit ihren geilsten Trails näher bringen. Daher veranstalten wir unser erstes *Traumtrail-Wochenende vom 16.-18.09.2011*. Wir starten in zwei Gruppen auf zwei verschiedenen Konditions-Levels. Fahrtechnisch sind beide Variaten vom Feinsten für alle, die nicht mit einer Trailallergie gestraft sind.

*Die Ziele:*

*Freitag:* *Flowride rings um Stromberg* mit allem was die Ecke zu bieten hat inkl. Flowtrail. 27 Km, die es absolut in sich haben. Start um 16 Uhr. Guide meinereiner.

*Samstag:* *Bad Kreuznach* entweder die lange "Silbersee-Runde" oder die "Easy Beasy best of KH". Guides Sascha und meinereiner. Vielleicht auch ne Alternative, für die, die am Sonntag nicht mit Bonsai in KH auf Tour gehen konnten, weil die Plätze schon weg sind. Start um 09.30 Uhr in KH. 

*Sonntag:* *Binger Höhenflüge* - die feinsten Trails im Binger Wald. Von Speedabfahrten bis alpine Trails ist alles drin. Auch hier wieder zwei Konditions-Alternativstrecken im Angebot. Fahrtechnisch wieder gleich schwer. Start um 09.30 Uhr in Stromberg bzw. 09.45 Uhr in Weiler bei Bingen.

Bei Interesse bitte kurze Anmeldemail schicken, wie auf unten stehend auf der Flowtrail-Seite beschrieben. Dann gibts auch die konkreten Teilnehmerinfos mit Startorten etc. 
http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/jgerman/touren-fahrtechnik/tourenangebot 

Liebe Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Raschauer (14. September 2011)

Hi,
zum Thema No Jokes: Wenn man den Wildhog zum vergleich nimmt ist der No Jokes tiefschwarz  für die Gaps im oberen Teil wird es Umfahrungen geben im 2. Teil wirds etwas einfacher aber nur etwas.

Man sollte alle schwarzen Elemente des Wildhogs beherschen bevor man No Jokes fährt.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. September 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Willst du mehr erzählen ?



... wir werden wohl nie erfahren was damals im Wald geschah. 

Gibt mir allerdings zu denken :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/795615


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (15. September 2011)

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit dem Rundkurs und Alternativen zum wiederhochfahren zum Flowtrail-Einstieg? Darf man nur Rundkurs oder auch andere Wege benutzen?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (15. September 2011)

wasn das für ne Frage, fahr doch am ende des flowtrails einfach den feldweg wieder hoch bis zum einstieg


----------



## X-Präsi (15. September 2011)

Durch den Flowtrail sind keine anderen Strecken gesperrt worden, wenn Du das meinen solltest. Klar darfst Du mit dem Rad auch andere Wege fahren als den Flowtrail


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. September 2011)

Selbstverständlich darf man auch die Forstwege befahren. Die Leute, die hauptsächlich an der Wildhog Abfahrt interessiert sind, fahren i. d. R. die parallel du dieser verlaufenden Waldautobahnen hoch.


----------



## blutbuche (15. September 2011)

ich lach mich tot (darf man auch andere wege befahren ??) neee, streng verboten - echt - nee..... ...


----------



## thetourist (15. September 2011)

Ach, 3 Antworten und 1 Spam. Ein guter Schnitt für das Forum hier. 

Es gab da ne Diskussion zwischen 2 Besuchern, der eine meinte, man dürfe NUR den Rundkurs zum wiederhochfahren nutzen, der andere widersprach. Die Frage stellte ich um das zu klären.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (15. September 2011)

thetourist schrieb:


> Ach, 2 Antworten und 2 Spam. Ein guter Schnitt für das Forum hier.
> 
> Es gab da ne Diskussion zwischen 2 Besuchern, der eine meinte, man dürfe NUR den Rundkurs zum wiederhochfahren nutzen, der andere widersprach. Die Frage stellte ich um das zu klären.



Die frage war natürlich quatsch....sonst würde das ja ewig dauern bis man mehrmals den Wildhog fährt.

Aber muss dir Recht geben ....der spam ist unnötig! Die Antwort vom Präsi war i. o. !

Greetz


----------



## thetourist (15. September 2011)

Ewig ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. 

Spam ist doch normal, jeder hat hier doch was zu sagen.


----------



## X-Präsi (17. September 2011)

und bei uns gehts im Vergleich zu anderen Foren ja noch richtig zivilisiert und freundlich zu. Da muss man als Moderator schon öfters mal eingreifen. Hier wurde bis heute noch niemand beleidigt und bissl Gefrotzel muss jeder mal ertragen  Ich auch...

Fazit: alle haben sich lieb und gehen fair miteinander um. Bitte Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (17. September 2011)

Wie war denn eure Tour gestern?

Bin kurz vorm Start wieder weg hatte aber auf jedenfall mal wieder viel Spass gestern Nachmittag auf dem Trail!


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (17. September 2011)

thetourist schrieb:


> Wie war denn eure Tour gestern?
> 
> Bin kurz vorm Start wieder weg hatte aber auf jedenfall mal wieder viel Spass gestern Nachmittag auf dem Trail!



Also die Stromberg Runde war SCHEEEE  und da fand ich persönlich den Flowtrail noch nich mal am besten^^

und der No Jokes .... ääähm ...also ich finde der ist "SONNENFINSTERNIS;TIEF;SCHWARZ   ^^^:-D

und die Kreuznachtour ...anstrengend ..aber OBERGEIL 

greetz


----------



## thetourist (17. September 2011)

Ach, der NoJokes doch schon fertig?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (17. September 2011)

thetourist schrieb:


> Ach, der NoJokes doch schon fertig?



Nööp ..aber befahrbar! Erste Module wurden von den fleißigen Bienchen (zu denen ich nicht gehöre) bereits verbaut!


----------



## Sandy UK (17. September 2011)

Mist, hätte ich das mit der Kreuznach Tour gewusst hätte ich mich angeschlossen.
Hab euch heut abend am Brauwerk gesehen und mich schon über die vielen unbekannten MTB Gesichter gewundert. 
War da mit meinem Sohn und Familie. (der Typ mit dem lila Hemd und dem weißen Scott Cap.
Wir machen hier in Kreuznach und Bad Münster immer Sonntags morgens in einer Gruppe unsere Touren. 
Würde mich evtl. gern für Morgen bei der Binger Runde anmelden.
Wo in genau in Bingen ist denn der Treffpunkt?

Lg
Sandy


----------



## Sandy UK (17. September 2011)

Ach ja, wer war derjenige mit dem 2012 TF 01? 
Das Baby ist so nice...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (17. September 2011)

Würde mich gern morgen früh in Weiler zu euch gesellen. Wo ist den Treffpunkt ?


----------



## X-Präsi (18. September 2011)

ups -sorry. Das hier hab ich zu spät gelesen. 

Hilft Dir zwar nicht mehr, aber die Tour war cooool 
Sogar das Wetter hat mitgespielt 

Wird auf vielfachen Wunsch wiederholt.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (18. September 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> ups -sorry. Das hier hab ich zu spät gelesen.
> 
> Hilft Dir zwar nicht mehr, aber die Tour war cooool
> Sogar das Wetter hat mitgespielt
> ...



Doch doch "er" ist ja heut mitgefahren mit seinem Kumpel ..Stichwort altes Ehepaar 

Hatte ihm gestern noch ne PN geschickt 


Thomas,Sascha,Jutta ...danke fürs guiden


----------



## Tomibrue (18. September 2011)

War wirklich eine schöne Runde heute! Danke nochmal, Thomas ... Ach Goldi, auch dir ein "Danke" für das alte Ehepaar


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (21. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

war am Samstag 17.09. am Nami auf dem Flowtrail und Wildhog. Toller Trail- gerade auch der Rundkurs.  Wildhog hat allerdings meine Absicht bestärkt, vom Racefully künftig auf einen 120er Tourer umzusteigen.

Die schönen Gefühle wurden dann bei Rückkehr auf P3 jäh zerstört. Irgendjemand hat wohl beim rückwärts auspacken mit dem Radträger meine Stoßstange am neuen Skoda Superb Kombi (weiß) demoliert.  Der Schaden wird mindestens 1.000  betragen und die Leasinggesellschaft ist da erbarmungslos. 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass derjenige es gemerkt hat. Vor Aufbruch zu meiner Bike-Tour stand mir schräg gegenüber ein Auto mit Kennzeichen OF-EN (ich glaub ein X3). Die fuhren Specialized (inklusive Mädel) und machten eigentlich einen netten Eindruck. Falls sie es waren, aber nichts gemerkt haben, bitte melden. Falls sie es nicht waren, aber Zeuge waren - bitte melden. Falls jemand anderes etwas weiß - bitte auch melden.

Ich habe zwar wenig Hoffnung - aber man weiß ja nie.

Übrigens finde Dich den Flowtrail auch bergauf - mkit Form und auf Zug gefahren - hammermäßig.

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (21. September 2011)

wie, fahrräder fahren auch bergauf???


----------



## blutbuche (21. September 2011)

auf zug ??????


----------



## Kaltumformer (21. September 2011)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> [...]
> Toller Trail- *gerade auch der Rundkurs.*
> [...]



Freut mich das zu hören. 

Drücke dir die Daumen das sich das mit der Stoßstange klärt.


----------



## X-Präsi (22. September 2011)

@ Tiefdruck1: 

dumme Sache, mit Deinem Auto. Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass die Betreffenden sich melden. Vielleicht hat der Fahrer es ja wirklich nicht gemerkt. 

Danke fürs Lob!


----------



## Jobi (22. September 2011)

Werd morgen von 10 bis ca 15 uhr auf'm Wildhog unterwegs sein.
Ist sonst noch jemand da?

Rockt on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (22. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> auf zug ??????



Klaro. Hab ich auch immer! Bergauf zieht sich der Dämpfer immer so zusammen! ;-)

Rockt on!


----------



## X-Präsi (22. September 2011)

Wens interessiert:

auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de in der Rubrik "Fahrtechnik" sind jetzt weitere Fahrtechniktermine für Basics-Fahrtechnik online:

02.10. Fahrtechniktour "Ladies only" Basics
29.10. Fahrtechnikkurs Basics

Wer Lust und Zeit hat, bitte melden wie auf der Home beschrieben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. September 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Werd morgen von 10 bis ca 15 uhr auf'm Wildhog unterwegs sein.
> Ist sonst noch jemand da?


Das hättste mal etwas früher schreiben müssen, dann wär ich evtl. hin gekommen...


----------



## mbonsai (23. September 2011)

Drei Runden Flowtrail und viel Sonne  so mut dat sein


----------



## skaster (25. September 2011)

Wir waren gestern mal vor Ort, 5 x Wild Hog, einfach traumhaft.
Hoffentlich geht es dem Schlüsselbein von gestern bald wieder besser.

Gruß aus dem Pott
Christoph


----------



## sne4k (25. September 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man einen Schlüsselbein-Zähler auf der Flowtrail-Homepage machen


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. September 2011)

Ich wäre für Kerben am nächstgelegenen Baum


----------



## X-Präsi (27. September 2011)

Sind aber erst 5 

Wenn man sieht, wie oft der Rettungsdienst inkl. Hubschrauber an Bikeparks ist, stehen wir mit unserer Verletzungsquote noch sehr gut da. Vom 14.05. bis heute hatten wir erst zweimal den Rettungsdienst auf der Strecke. Die Bilanz kann sich sehen lassen.  Selbst, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass z.B. in Winterberg doch noch deutlich mehr Leute als bei uns unterwegs sind. Das hat vermutlich in erster Linie was damit zu tun, dass wir alle Sprünge überrollbar gemacht haben. Ohne sähe die Welt anders aus.


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. September 2011)

Ja, und das ist auch gut so ! Leute die in den Bikepark wollen, sollen nach Boppard, Wibe oder sonstwohin fahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (27. September 2011)

Die Bilanz bleibt hoffentlich so auch wenn der No Jokes fertig ist


----------



## blutbuche (28. September 2011)

..was zu bezweifeln wäre. viele - gerade junge - unerfahrenere  biker ,  überschätzen ihr könnne , denken , wenn der kumpel da drüber jumpen kann ,  kann ich das auch - und das wars dann ...


----------



## a.nienie (28. September 2011)

bisschen selbstverantwortung muß schon sein.


----------



## X-Präsi (28. September 2011)

wir können nicht jeden an der Hand nehmen und über die Hindernisse führen. Wie a.nienie richtig sagt, muss letztlich jeder selbst schauen, was er kann. 
Wir können nur so deutlich wie möglich auf die Gefahren hinweisen.


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. September 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wir können nur so deutlich wie möglich auf die Gefahren hinweisen.



Weiß nicht, ob ich es schon geschrieben hatte, aber das hat geklappt ! Als ich das letzte Mal dort war hat mich eines eurer Totenkopfschilder vor einem bösen Crash bewahrt ! Hatte den Sprung garnicht mehr auf dem Schirm !


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Sind aber erst 5


Habe leider auf die schnelle keine andere Strichliste gefunden 




Präsi schrieb:


> Das hat vermutlich in erster Linie was damit zu tun, dass wir alle Sprünge überrollbar gemacht haben. Ohne sähe die Welt anders aus.


Zum einen das. Zum anderen, dass man bei allen Sprüngen außer den Gaps und dem Drop schon extrem viel falsch machen muss, um ernsthaft zu stürzen. Und weiterhin auch, dass es abgesehen von den Sprüngen wenig riskante Stellen gibt, wo ein Crash zu schwereren Folgen führen könnte, wie beispielsweise ein Steinfeld - wo Stürzen einfach schmerzhaft und verletzungsträchtig ist. Da bleiben fast nur noch die Bäume übrig, gegen die man fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (29. September 2011)

Ich sag Neulingen auch immer, sie brauchen keine Angst haben wegzurutschen. Da stehen so viele Bäume, nach spätestens 2 Metern bleibt ihr dran hängen. 
Beruhigt meistens nicht


----------



## X-Präsi (29. September 2011)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich sag Neulingen auch immer, sie brauchen keine Angst haben wegzurutschen. Da stehen so viele Bäume, nach spätestens 2 Metern bleibt ihr dran hängen.
> Beruhigt meistens nicht



Pädagogisch wertvoll


----------



## amerryl (30. September 2011)

gestern hat es endlich geklappt mal eure Strecke
zu besuchen.

Was soll ich sagen?
*HAMMER!!* 

Ich musste zwar in einem Teil noch treten, mit ein wenig
mehr Streckenkenntnis gehts aber best. auch ohne 

Die Sprünge sind klasse, keine Abschussrampen, wie man
sie sonst oft vor findet.


----------



## Herr_Flo (30. September 2011)

Saubere Arbeit! 
War heute da und ich muss sagen absolut zu empfehlen 

Werd morgen mal eine Spende tätigen  
Ihr seht mich wieder...


----------



## Climax_66 (30. September 2011)

@ Präsi

Wie siehts den vor Ort mit dem Laub aus das momentan runter kommt?
Sieht man die Line noch?
Hab am Sonntag paar Stromberg Newbies im Gepäck, nicht das die sich verfahren 
Gruß aus Unterfranken


----------



## stahlritzel (30. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Mein Interesse ist geweckt , und würde mir gerne die Trail´s am Stromberg mal anschauen.... was denkt ihr....160mm Federweg oder reicht ein AM mit 140mm aus....

Gruß Stahlritzel


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (30. September 2011)

Ich fahr mit 140 mm stahlfeder....es reicht! Gibt ja auch viele die mit einem hardtail mit 80 mm fahren!


----------



## weezahh (30. September 2011)

Nachmal zurück zum Traumtrail-Wochenende vom 16.-18.09.2011.
Ich war beruflich leider verhindert und wollte mal nachfragen, ob jemand die Kreuznacher Tour von Sonntag per GPS mitgetrackt hat und mir diese schicken kann? Bitte bitte...

Gruß
weezahh


----------



## Wassertrinker (30. September 2011)

140 reichen eigentlich aus! 160 sind auch noch vertretbar! Alles was drüber raus ist schluckt nur energie auf den flacheren Streckenabschnitten


----------



## der-haudegen (1. Oktober 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> @ Präsi
> 
> Wie siehts den vor Ort mit dem Laub aus das momentan runter kommt?
> Sieht man die Line noch?
> ...




Die Spur (kompletter Rundkurs) ist quasi laubfrei. Liegt wohl daran das
a) noch kaum Lauf gefallen ist
b) der Trail gut besucht und befahren wird

Wünsch euch viel Spaß am Sonntag! Aber dran denken: Wir haben jetzt Oktober und damit ist schon ab 17 Uhr Feierabend...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (1. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Habe leider auf die schnelle keine andere Strichliste gefunden
> 
> 
> Zum einen das. Zum anderen, dass man bei allen Sprüngen außer den Gaps und dem Drop schon extrem viel falsch machen muss, um ernsthaft zu stürzen. Und weiterhin auch, dass es abgesehen von den Sprüngen wenig riskante Stellen gibt, wo ein Crash zu schwereren Folgen führen könnte, wie beispielsweise ein Steinfeld - wo Stürzen einfach schmerzhaft und verletzungsträchtig ist. Da bleiben fast nur noch die Bäume übrig, gegen die man fahren kann



Ich war letztes WE mit meinem 10jährigen da, da er jetzt auch Spass dran hat. Was soll man sagen... 

Es gehen einfach sehr viele auf die Strecke und denken sie fahren noch auf Asphalt... anders kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen. Reifen die Brett hart aufgepumpt sind... Sättel die bis Kinn-lade ausgefahren sind...
und runter fahren ohne mal die Strecke zu besichtigen... 

Eier hat es sogar geschafft mit Speed über die Übungswippe zu fahren und den Sattel unterm Kinn...

Stürze wird es immer zu genüge geben.. die einen Betteln darum und die anderen nehmen es im Kauf weil es einfach dazu gehört


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (1. Oktober 2011)

Dann gehöre ich zu der Kategorie....

Ich nehme es in kauf,weil es dazu gehört!

Is immerhin eine Sportart....!


----------



## weezahh (1. Oktober 2011)

weezahh schrieb:


> Nachmal zurück zum Traumtrail-Wochenende vom 16.-18.09.2011.
> Ich war beruflich leider verhindert und wollte mal nachfragen, ob jemand die Kreuznacher Tour von Sonntag per GPS mitgetrackt hat und mir diese schicken kann? Bitte bitte...
> 
> Gruß
> weezahh


Habe bei GPSies.com eine am 18.09. eingestellte Tour gefunden. Ist zwar zeimlich wirr, aber hat nicht zufällig etwas mit besagter TT-Tour zu tun, oder?


----------



## weezahh (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe heute gegen 11:00 auf dem* Wild Hog Trail* mein *Garmin eTrex Vista HCx verloren* und nicht mehr wieder gefunden. 
Falls es einen ehrlichen Finder gibt, würde ich mich über eine kurze Info freuen!






Gruß
weezahh


----------



## enzu (2. Oktober 2011)

Werd morgen mal vorbeischaun, zwar mit nem DH Bike, aber wegen meinem grad geheilten Schlüsselbeinbruch sollt ich sowieso erst langsam steigern, schaun was die Schulter mitmacht und je nach dem auch mehr, solange ich es nich übertreibe.
Der No Jokes Trail ist ja noch nicht offiziel befahrbar oder ?

Mal schaun wie es dann klappt mit dem hochfahren...


----------



## Kaltumformer (2. Oktober 2011)

enzu schrieb:


> Der No Jokes Trail ist ja noch nicht offiziel befahrbar oder ?


Richtig.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Oktober 2011)

Schön war's wieder heute 


Mich würde allerdings interessieren, ob jemand die bekloppten Vollpfosten kennt, die kurz nach 15 Uhr die oberen 2 Stücke des Wildhog komplett *auf dem Trail hoch geschoben* haben?  Waren 2 mit 2011er Demo, ein mal schwarz-gelb "normal", ein mal das Limited, und ein Teenie. Die älteren müssen wohl beides Gravity Pilots gewesen sein, der eine hatte ein entsprechendes Trikot an, der andere Aufkleber am Bike.
Falls die Kerle bekannt sind, bitte Folgendes ausrichten: Jungs, das ist ein ABFAHRTS-Trail! (Einbahnstraße!!) Wenn ihr mit DH Bikes unterwegs seid, solltet ihr doch eigentlich wissen, was das bedeutet. Wenn man sich Sprünge etc. ankucken will, kann man auch den Forstweg hoch schieben und kurz die 3 Meter zu den entsprechenden Stellen rüber laufen. Kapiert ihr denn nicht, dass das erstens gefährlich und zweitens total asozial ist, wenn ihr den kompletten Weg blockiert? 
Solchen Knallköpfen sollte man ein Fahrverbot für den Flowtrail (und auch direkt vorab für den No Jokes) erteilen...


----------



## Herr_Flo (3. Oktober 2011)

Auf verschiedenen Stücken sind mir heute Leute entgegen gekommen. 
Schon komisch es lässt sich doch auf dem Forstweg deutlich besser gehen...


Was ich ganz gerne anmerken würde, es sollte am Übungsplatz und am Einstieg zum Wildhog Mülleimer geben. Leider ist es für viele nicht selbstverständlich seinen Müll mitzunehmen. Die Diskussion war leider absolut überflüssig... Ende vom Lied ich hab fremden Müll mitgekarrt...

Sonnst wünsch ich dem Jungen mit der gebrochenen Hand gute besserung.
War wieder ein schöner Tag in Stromberg 

Ich komme wieder


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Oktober 2011)

Herr_Flo schrieb:


> Was ich ganz gerne anmerken würde, es sollte am Übungsplatz und am Einstieg zum Wildhog Mülleimer geben.



Danke das du den Müll anderer mitgenommen hast. Meine Meinung ist, wenn es jemand schafft seinen Müll mit in den Wald zu bringen, dann schafft er es auch diesen mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Ein Mülleimer würde nur den Effekt haben das es anschließend erst so richtige Müllberge hätte. Inkl. solchem wie man es an Autobahnraststätten sieht, also noch zusätzlich normaler Hausmüll "verklappt" wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raumfahrer_spif (4. Oktober 2011)

müll liegen lassen: asozial
trail hochschieben: asozial oder total dumm

dass die leute es einfach nicht raffen!!? mountainbiken heißt nicht einen sport zu betreiben bei dem sich rein zufällig wald ringsherum befindet. mountainbiken ist sport IN der natur/ mit der Natur. da gehört respekt her!!! müll kommt mit nachhause!!! das müsste eigentlich für jeden selbstverständlich sein. nicht nur für mountainbiker. 
und für diejenigen die das leider nicht raffen, mal ein anderer ansatz:
mountainbiker lassen müll im wald > verantwortliche behörden sagen: mountainbiker raus aus dem wald = problem gelöst > trails "offiziell" genehmigen lassen wird noch schwieriger/ waldstücke werden für mtbiker gesperrt......usw.
amen


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin Morgen den ganzen Tag in Stromberg auf dem Flowtrail!

Wäre super wenn noch jemand da wäre.....!

Greetz


----------



## Anselmus (4. Oktober 2011)

Tu dir nit weh


----------



## a.nienie (4. Oktober 2011)

alles was in der linie steht und weder tier noch wanderer ist...
nein, das wäre genauso assig.


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Oktober 2011)

Herr_Flo schrieb:


> Was ich ganz gerne anmerken würde, es sollte am Übungsplatz und am Einstieg zum Wildhog Mülleimer geben. Leider ist es für viele nicht selbstverständlich seinen Müll mitzunehmen. Die Diskussion war leider absolut überflüssig... Ende vom Lied ich hab fremden Müll mitgekarrt...



Hallo Flo!

Super, dass Du soviel Sozialkompetenz gezeigt und den Müll anderer aufgesammelt hast!  Das macht auch nicht jeder... 

Wir werden allerdings dem Wunsch nach Mülleimern nicht nachkommen, da die Forstverwaltung diese im Wald flächendeckend abgeschafft hat bzw. abschafft. Erstens schmeißen die Leute rein, bis er überquillt und alles daneben fällt. Außerdem geht das Wild dran und verendet teilweise, weil manche Sachen vielleicht lecker fürs Rehlein sind, aber nicht bekömmlich. Und nach dem Durchstöbern ist auch alles auf dem Boden verteilt. Teilweise ist es an anderen Strecken auch schon vorgekommen, dass Mülleimer umgetreten wurden, so dass diese eingegraben werden mussten. All das wollen wir uns ersparen. 

Insofern plädieren wir genau wie auch der Forst dafür: "bitte alle Sachen wieder mit nach Hause nehmen und dort gescheit entsorgen!"


----------



## schnubbi81 (4. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schön war's wieder heute
> 
> 
> Mich würde allerdings interessieren, ob jemand die bekloppten Vollpfosten kennt, Kapiert ihr denn nicht, dass das erstens gefährlich und zweitens total asozial ist, wenn ihr den kompletten Weg blockiert?
> Solchen Knallköpfen sollte man ein Fahrverbot für den Flowtrail (und auch direkt vorab für den No Jokes) erteilen...



werden es, wie in wiberg heute besprochen gerne ausrichten, aber ueberdenk mal bitte deine ausdrucksweise, ansonsten sollte man vielleicht auch ein forumsverbot fuer dich aussprchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai33 (4. Oktober 2011)

@ schnubbi81 : die Ausdrucksweise war vielleicht etwas ruppig, aber mit dem was er sagen wollte hat er vollkommen recht!!
Es gibt auch viele unsichere Fahrer auf der Strecke ('Smubob' du nicht  ) die die Kontrolle über ihr Rad verlieren wenn auf einmal ein paar Fahrer laufend entgegen kommen!!! Selbst wenn man etwas beiseite geht kann es den ein oder anderen vor Schreck von der Strecke hauen!!

Das Müllproblem hat der Präsi ja schon ausführlich erklärt, wir hatten letzten Samstag beim bauen am Übungsplatz ein ganzes Lager an Mixery Flaschen unter dem Flowtrail Banner gefunden (Sauerei, liegen jetzt da wo sie hingehören im Glascontainer)
Heute Abend lagen 2 Wasser Glasflaschen unter der Sitzecke am Start Wildhog. 

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein das Zeug was man mitbringt auch wieder mitzunehmen, zumal die meisten ja eh mit dem Auto kommen!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Oktober 2011)

Ähm, "ruppig". Naja...

Warum klärt man sowas nicht gleich vor Ort? Kurzer Hinweis und die Sache sollte aus der Welt sein. Neben dem Hochschieben fehlt mir auch für solche Verbal-aggro-batik das Verständnis. ;-)

Naja, jetzt sollte es ja jeder wissen: Nicht hochschieben.

Trotzdem sollte jedem Nutzer klar sein, dass immer und überall jemand auf dem Trail stehen oder liegen kann. Das ist Fakt. Auch dass immer der Fahrende sich und seinen Speed darauf anpassen sollte. Könnte auch mal ein pilzsammler oder gestürzter sein oder jemand, der einen Sprung noch mal antesten will. Da geht man auch noch mal ein paar Schritte hoch und nimmt Anlauf. Usus auf jeder DH Strecke und eigentlich keiner Diskussion wert.

Also passt auf, nehmt Rücksicht und fahrt defensiv. Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Elfchen (4. Oktober 2011)

blöde frage...gibts da nen lift?? 8km mit 19 kg bike is irgendwie...wie soll ich sagen...anstrengend ;-) wollen am Sonntag hin


----------



## Nicolai33 (4. Oktober 2011)

@ sepprheingauner : dein letzter Satz sag alles perfekt!!!

@ elfchen : Nein einen Lift gibt es nicht!! Der Rundkurs ist 8 km aber ich gehe mal davon aus das du mit deinem Bike nur Bergabfahren willst!! Die eigentliche Abfahrtsstrecke ist etwas über 2 km lang! Sie läuft immer paralell zu einem gut fahrbarem Forstweg!! Mangels Kondition oder zu schwerem Bike bleibt dir dann nur das Hochschieben auf dem Forstweg!!


----------



## Elfchen (4. Oktober 2011)

ok, danke


----------



## schnubbi81 (5. Oktober 2011)

Nicolai33 schrieb:


> @ schnubbi81 ...aber mit dem was er sagen wollte hat er vollkommen recht!!...



das habe ich nie angezweifelt und gebe dir vollkommen recht.

meiner meinung nach ist es nur bedauernswert, dass solche leute, hier im forum mit "verbalpupsen" nur so um sich schmeissen, jedoch, wenn sie vor dir stehen, "hoeflich" darum bitten, dies doch mal an die betreffenden weiterzugeben. (entweder, da sie doch manieren haben, oder sie sich nicht trauen, persoenlich so mit jemendem zu reden)-hoffe auf ersteres.

denke es ist auch alles gesagt, jeder hats wohl hier verstanden und sepp hats auch auf den punkt gebracht-freue mich auch mal bei vorbei zu schauen 

(frieden!!!)


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (5. Oktober 2011)

Soo bin jetzt da wer noch ? Niemand außer 1 Person  schade....!


----------



## Raschauer (5. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht sollten gewisse Personen sich weniger als Wächter des Trails aufspielen und eher zum bauen kommen als die anzugreifen die jeden Samstag am bauen sind nur weil mal ein stück hochgeschoben wurde.

Nehmt mehr Rücksicht und lasst die Angriffe im Forum.


----------



## Kaltumformer (5. Oktober 2011)

"Bis einer heult!"


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leutz,

Also Fazit vom heutigen Besuch ...scheeee wors ;-)

hat sich vollstens gelohnt ...!

Wieder ein bisschen was gelernt und als Dankeschön noch super Aufnahmen mit der GoPro bekommen!!! Da möchte ich mich nochmal bei meinen Mitfahrern bedanken!!!  Außerdem Dankeschön an den Kontrolldienst zum Feierabend  10 Min überzogen ..und trotzdem war er tapfer und hat mich fahren lassen   **große Ausnahme**  

Jetzt zum negativen ....!

A: der Müll unter der Bank und im ersten Abschnitt! Fahrradschlauch??? Muss das sein!!?? Hab den Schlauch mitgenommen und entsorgt!!

B: das verbogene Schild am Wildhog und die abgerissenen Schilder !!! :-( SAUEREI!!!

Soviele ehrenamtliche Leute(gehöre ich nicht dazu) gehen Woche für Woche dort hin und bauen und pflegen die Strecke .... und als Dank sowas?? ist nich okay!!!

C: Hab drei kleine Kids mit ihrem Baumarktbike den Wildhog runterfahren sehen ...?!?! unverantwortlich!

und am No Jokes Anfang eine Mami mit ihren unter 10Jahre alten Kids gesehen wiesie grade runter fahren wollten .... ?!?!?!?! *ohne Worte*

Hab sie draufhin gewiesen das das der falsche Ort is um Biken zu gehen mit kleinen Kindern ....fahr den Trail noch nichmal selbst^^


Also riesen Dank ...an das Flowtrailteam ..werde nächstes Jahr gerne wieder kommen 

greetz

Goldener_Reiter

ps: Wenns Video fertig ist ...werd ich den Link hier veröffentlichen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (6. Oktober 2011)

Darfst aber auch gerne mit Buddeln helfen, Goldener Reiter ;-)


----------



## mbonsai (6. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem Angebot wär ich vorsichtig, bevor er sich mit dem Spaten die Zehen abhakt


----------



## a.nienie (6. Oktober 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Mit dem Angebot wär ich vorsichtig, bevor er sich mit dem Spaten die Zehen abhakt


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (6. Oktober 2011)

@ präsi ...Nein! Weil 1. Der Kostenaufwand zu hoch ist zwecks Anreise 2. Ich wenn überhaupt nur einen Sa im Monat frei habe...und den will ich nicht fürs buddeln opfern! Ich spende lieber etwas! Oder sammel Müll auf  

@ Bonsai: Schnauze Mister Miyagi / Mikado ! 

Ps die Aufnahmen sind echt gut geworden!


----------



## mbonsai (6. Oktober 2011)

sieht man bei den Aufnahmen die Bäume zittern? als du aus dem Anlieger fliegend auf sie zurast ...


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (6. Oktober 2011)

@ Präsi ....gibts eigentlich für dad forum ne mindestgröße? Falls ja möchte beantragen das bonsai ausgeschlossen wird....und erst wieder posten darf wenn er ein paar fruchtzwerge gegessen hat 


Außerdem wie war das am Felsen....ich hab die kurve geschafft^^ keiner hats gesehen 

Dumm wenn die eigene Frau besser radeln kann als man(n) selbst^^

Und jetzt Aus...sitz...mach Platz! ....ha-ha


----------



## nailz (6. Oktober 2011)

Wie siehts denn z.Zt. unter der Woche (in den Ferien) mit dem Betrieb auf dem Wildhog aus?

Sent from my SGS2 using Tapatalk


----------



## weezahh (6. Oktober 2011)

Wäre schön, wenn die Spammerei langsam aufhört. 
Wenn Ihr Euch gegenseitig beschimpfen wollt, so macht das bitte per PM. Dem größten Teil der Usern dieses Threads sind Eure Kindergartengeschichten reichlich egal.

btw, ich bin noch immer auf der Suche nach meinem Garmin GPS, welches irgendwo im Laub des Wild Hog liegen dürfte. Bitte gelegentlich die Augen aufhalten. Ich wäre sehr dankbar.

in diesem Sinne
weezahh


----------



## X-Präsi (7. Oktober 2011)

Die wollen doch nur spielen 

Betrieb auf dem Wildhog:
wenn sich die Wettervorhersage bewahrheiten sollte, könnte es sein, dass wir nach dem 2. Dauerregentag erst mal zumachen. Sehr Ihr wie immer an der Ampel auf der Flowtrailseite.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (7. Oktober 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Die wollen doch nur spielen



"Uh uh uh uh uh..."

 

http://de.uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Bis_einer_heult


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (7. Oktober 2011)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> "Uh uh uh uh uh..."
> 
> 
> 
> http://de.uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Bis_einer_heult



Verdammt hab ihn meinem leben noch nie so gelacht^^ ha-ha

@ weezah.   Das Kindische Kind also ich ....hat sogar aus kindischem Gedanken mal während der letzten Abfahrt....und des Müll aufsammelns,mal nach deinem navi gesucht....aber nix gefunden.


Soviel dazu!
Greetz


----------



## weezahh (7. Oktober 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> [...]mal nach deinem navi gesucht[...]


dafür ein fettes Dankeschön.


----------



## Jobi (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi! War neulich auch mal wieder da, und es war wieder mal schöööön! 
Leider muss ich Samstags arbeiten, dafür hab ich aber beim letzten Besuch ne kleine Spende im Umschlag dagelassen. Habt Ihr Euch verdient!

Zum Thema Müll hab ich noch ein Foto von meiner Hausrunde:






Da krisch echt Plaque wenn ich sowas seh!  Saufen im Wald könne sie, aber den Schei55 wieder mit nach Hause nehmen geht nicht! Absolut assoziale Sauerei! May you rott and burn in hell!!! 

Rockt on! 

Jobi

edit: Sorry für die Handyquali


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Oktober 2011)

Sieht ja echt lecker aus...

Aber Du wirst nicht glauben, was wir beim Bau des letzten Flowtrailabschnitts alles im Wald gefunden haben. Ein ganzes FAss mit Giftmüll, 8 Autofelgen, Schrottfahrräder usw usw. 
Menschen sind manchmal einfach ätzend.


----------



## Bike_Ridder (13. Oktober 2011)

wie läufts mit dem No-Jokes Trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (13. Oktober 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Aber Du wirst nicht glauben, was wir beim Bau des letzten Flowtrailabschnitts alles im Wald gefunden haben. Ein ganzes FAss mit Giftmüll, _*8 Autofelgen, Schrottfahrräder*_ usw usw.



Daß die Teile bei den heutigen Schrottpreisen nicht wieder aus dem Wald "geklaut" wurden 

Spaß beiseite.
Am Sonntag will ich mal wieder die Reise nach Stromberg antreten und an meiner Fahr- und Sprungtechnik feilen. D.h. Wildhog rauf und runter...
Dieses Jahr kam Biken leider viel zu kurz und ich hätte etwas Nachholbedarf

Ist sonst noch wer am Start? Ich bin entweder mit nem weißen Santa Cruz Hardtail oder mit nem cappucinofarbenen SX Trail unterwegs


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Oktober 2011)

Bike_Ridder schrieb:


> wie läufts mit dem No-Jokes Trail?



gut 

Aber ich denke mal, Du möchtest beim Bauen mithelfen, oder?


----------



## Bike_Ridder (14. Oktober 2011)

ja ich würde gerne helfen  bin aber erst 13 und komm schwer immer nach stromberg aber wenn ich wüsste wann ein termin ist und dort hinkommen könnte, würde ich gerne helfen


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Oktober 2011)

Wir treffen uns fast jeden Samstag zum bauen. Wenn Du es rechtzeitig bis Ingelheim / Bahnhof schaffst, kann man Dich evtl. dort einsammeln und dann rüber fahren. Wäre das einfacher?


----------



## xXJojoXx (20. Oktober 2011)

Werden Sonntag so gegen 10:30/11 da sein. Diesmal mit meinem neuen Bike 
Würden uns freuen, jemanden zu treffen ! Sind zu dritt, 1 Canyon, ein 1 Liteville und ein grünes Fully.

Man sieht sich (hoffentlich) !


----------



## valium97 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin morgen geschäftlich in der Gegend und würde mir den Trail im Anschluss gerne mal anschauen (und natürlich fahren): lohnt sich das für 2 Stunden? Ist der Trail momentan wetterbedingt offen? Gibt es etwas spezielles zu beachten?

Danke & happy trails!


----------



## der-haudegen (26. Oktober 2011)

Gude Valium97,

der Trail ist morgen bis 17:00 geöffnet (bitte Öffnungszeit einhalten). Würde schon sagen das sich 2h schon lohnen, je nach Anfahrtsweg;-) 
Neben den grundsätzlichen Dingen wie ein funktionsfähiges Bike und Helm gibt es nichts zu beachten. Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Parkplatz P3 bietet sich am besten an da man nach der letzten Abfahrt schon unten ist....  

Wünsch dir viel Spaß morgen;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2011)

Trail ist offen und nur auf dem Rundkurs teilweise ganz wenig matschig, die Abfahrt ist fast durchweg staubtrocken, war heute da 

2h reicht etweder für ein Mal Rundkurs komplett + noch etwas No Jokes schauen (da fährt man direkt vorbei) und aufm Übungsparcours rumrollen - oder eben für 2 Mal Wildhog Abfahrt mit Forstautobahn-Uphill, je nach Gusto 

PS: habe heute ein kleines Blutopfer auf der Abfahrt gebracht, um die Götter des Winters milde zu stimmen, damit nicht so viel witterungsbedingte Reparaturen nötig sind 

PPS: Das, was ich mir vom No Jokes angeschaut habe schaut mächig gut aus


----------



## Nicolai33 (26. Oktober 2011)

valium97 schrieb:


> Ist der Trail momentan wetterbedingt offen?



Das Wetter ist perfekt, wir hatten heute fast den ganzen Tag Sonne!! Die 3 Tropfen die gestern runter kamen hat man heute schon nicht mehr gesehen!!

Ich wünsche dir auch viel Spass

Edit: in 2h kannst kannst du auch locker 4 mal den Wildhog runter fahren!! Je nach Gefährt und Kondition!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2011)

Nicolai33 schrieb:


> Edit: in 2h kannst kannst du auch locker 4 mal den Wildhog runter fahren!! Je nach Gefährt und Kondition!!!


Ich vermute, da kann nicht jeder mit dir mithalten  Vor allem nicht bei der Erstbefahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valium97 (27. Oktober 2011)

Super, vielen Dank für die Info's!!!

Freu mich!!!


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man hier auch noch erwähnen das die Strecke vom 01. November bis 31. März geschlossen sein wird. Es also Sinn macht das letzte(kommende) Wochenende für dieses Jahr zu nutzen.

http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/jgerman/oeffnungszeiten


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Oktober 2011)

Wieso bleibt der Trail eigtl. bis 31.03 geschlossen ? Ist bis dahin,erfahrungsgemäß, das Wetter "dort oben" zu schlecht ?!


----------



## Splash (27. Oktober 2011)

So steht es auf der Homepage:



> *Unsere Strecke verläuft auf sehr tonhaltigem Boden. Das macht sie bei Nässe glitschig und auch empfindlich, wenn es mehrere Tage geregnet hat. Wenn dann gefahren wird,  müssen wir mehrmals im Jahr massiv sanieren.
> Und das kostet richtig Geld und Zeit. Und da wir keinen Eintritt nehmen wollen, schonen wir die Strecke einfach wenns mal länger geregnet hat, indem wir sie schließen. Das erkennt Ihr sofort an dem roten "Geschlossen-Button" auf der Startseite. Wenn nichts auf der Startseite steht, ist demzufolge geöffnet. Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.



Im Winter dürfte es wegen der allgemein feuchteren Witterung (u.a. Schnee, Schmelze, etc) deswegen diese Pause geben.


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Oktober 2011)

Ergänzend wegen der Schließung:

wir haben nach dem letzten Winter die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Strecke enorm leidet, wenn alles richtig durchnässt ist. Und da sind nur die Baumeister zum testen gefahren und die Spuren waren ruckzuck 15cm tief... 
Wenn wir aufließen, müssten wir die Strecke im März sicherlich zur Hälfte neu machen. 

Außerdem ist das ein Bestandteil der Vereinbarung mit den Jägern, dass das Wild in der kalten Jahreszeit seine absolute Ruhe hat.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (28. Oktober 2011)

ich will ja nicht den teufel an die wand malen aber ich bin mal gespannt, ob sich da jeder dran hält!?!!


----------



## der-haudegen (28. Oktober 2011)

Es sollte eigentlich in dem Interesse jeden Bikers sein das die Strecke einen super Zustand hat/ behält und es auch zu keinem Anlass für Konflikte mit den Jägern gibt. Zumal es sich bei dem Flowtrail um eine durch ehrenamtliche, radfahrbegeistere Freiwilligen entstandene Strecke handelt (... die sich auch nur durch Spenden und Sponsoring finanziert). 
Sollten die Hinweistafeln und Absperrungen nicht ausreichen und ein paar Uneinsichtige (Idioten) trotzdem fahren, müssen wir wohl die Strecke mehr oder weniger verblocken, was wieder einmal ein mehr an Arbeitsaufwand bedeutet und die Fertigstellung des NoJokes verzögert...


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Oktober 2011)

So traurig es auch ist: ich würde nahezu jede Wette eingehen, dass es ein paar Ignoranten gibt, denen das sonstwo vorbei geht, die den Trail dann mit Wetscreams durchpflügen  Ich hoffe, ihr kriegt das in den Griff und es gibt keinen Ärger...! Erstens wegen dem Stand gegenüber Förstern etc., zweitens wegen dem zusätzlichen Aufwand und drittens, weil ich schon total scharf auf den No Jokes bin


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Oktober 2011)

Bikepark Boppard hat im gleichen Zeitraum auch geschlossen. Link, ebenso der Bikepark Beerfelden. Link. Um nur mal zwei Beispiele zu nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (28. Oktober 2011)

Genau aus dem Grund werden wir wohl am Montag noch mal vorbeikommen und den letzten Tag genießen.


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Oktober 2011)

Tja, meine Lieben, das wars dann jetzt für 5 Monate  Die Strecke ist ab heute bis 31.03. geschlossen. 

Aber es gibt ja noch den NoJokes Trail, der von allen Erbauern auch gleich getestet werden kann 

Und bevor ich es vergesse: 
Falls jemand am Sonntag ein Werkzeugtool verloren haben sollte, bitte bei info et flowtrail-stromberg.de melden.


----------



## snoopy1979 (31. Oktober 2011)

nächstes Jahr muß ich den auch mal fahren......

http://youtu.be/BbYxIz1aiT8


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (6. November 2011)

Soo leute ... noch ein Video ..für diejenigen die es nich mehr geschafft haben 


Wildhog trail


----------



## Anselmus (9. November 2011)

Wie siehtsen aus mit dem Video von der Easy Beasy Runde?


----------



## blutbuche (9. November 2011)

war heute dort im wald - es gibt ja auch ausserhalb des flowtraisl  zig tolle trails - oftmals flowiger -  unterwegs und hab einige biker auf dem trail gesichtet - scheint sich wahrlich nicht jeder an die schliessung zu halten ... war aber vorhersehbar - vor allem , wenn die sonne scheint ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (10. November 2011)

Da oben scheint heute die Sonne ? Ich wohne im falschen Ort ! Schade, dass sich nicht alle an die (sinnvolle!) Schließung halten ! Aber wieso bemängelst du hier schon zum 2./3. Mal, dass der Flowtrail garnicht so flowig ist ? Hättest du lieber eine perfekt geshapte Strecke, auf der alle 30min jemand durchwischt ?!


----------



## blutbuche (10. November 2011)

nee, aber ich finde manche passagen eben nicht so prall - gibt bessere - eben flowigere - strecken . is ja geschmacksache .- greez , k.


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. November 2011)

Johann Lafer auf dem Flowtrail (ab ca. 4:30 min):

http://www.swr.de/hinatweg/-/id=8639932/did=8905664/pv=video/nid=8639932/1pu7ha3/index.html


----------



## X-Präsi (22. November 2011)

Sascha Superstar 

Wieder ne nette Werbung für den Trail.


----------



## Anselmus (23. November 2011)

Sehr schön, den Kerl mim Hardtail drübergejagt. Hat er verdient... LOL


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. November 2011)

Als ehemaliger Mitarbeiter muss ich sagen: Schade das er sich nich hingelegt hat! Ansonsten:


Präsi schrieb:


> Sascha Superstar
> 
> Wieder ne nette Werbung für den Trail.


----------



## xXJojoXx (23. November 2011)

Weit hat er's ja nicht, der Johann


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (7. Dezember 2011)

So nochmal ein kurz vid clip aus Oktober....! Sprünge üben...  Mädels und Jungs zusammen 
trainingssession flowtrail

Gruß


----------



## Mutant-Rider (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, wann ist denn mal wieder ein "Bautag"?


----------



## Kaltumformer (9. Dezember 2011)

Mutant-Rider schrieb:


> Hallo, wann ist denn mal wieder ein "Bautag"?


Nahezu jeden Samstag! Morgen 9:30 Uhr an P4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutant-Rider (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin dabei!
Ist ab 9:30 Uhr schon jemand da?


----------



## skaster (26. Januar 2012)

Um den Thread mal wieder nach oben zu holen.


Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Januar 2012)

Baustelle (NoJokes Trail) vom letzten Samstag:




Quelle: zimmy1612 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1050604


Auch morgen wird wieder gebaut für die Eröffnung am 1. April.


----------



## rumpf (27. Januar 2012)

Schaut doch sehr vernünftig aus


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (27. Januar 2012)

suuuper pic!!!


----------



## Fubbes (28. Januar 2012)

In der Luft hat man doch überhaupt keinen Grip ... Amateur


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. Januar 2012)

No Jokes sieht sehr imposant aus ! Leider zu imposant für mich


----------



## Otterauge (28. Januar 2012)

Sehr Geil!!!


----------



## Skywalker7 (31. Januar 2012)

könnt ihr noch mehr Fotos von neuen Stunds posten? fänd ich super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (1. Februar 2012)

Schau mal bei Facebook unter Flowtrail Stromberg


----------



## Skywalker7 (1. Februar 2012)

sieht sehr gut aus!!! Danke für den Tip.  Daumen hoch


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. Februar 2012)

Hat er bei der Airtime eigentlich den Finger an der Bremse?


----------



## AH78 (6. Februar 2012)

Mein erstes Videoprojekt â Stromberg Flowtrail 2011
Nicht mehr lang - dann geht es wieder los


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (6. Februar 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Fubbes (6. Februar 2012)

Warum ist der Trail zur Zeit eigentlich gesperrt? So unverwüstlich wie im Moment dürfte die Piste zu keiner anderen Jahreszeit sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai33 (6. Februar 2012)

Unverwüstlich ja, aber die Winterzeit ist nicht nur zum Schutz des Trails, in erster Linie ist es ein Abkommen mit den Jägern damit das Wild in der Winterzeit ungestört ist, bis die wilden Horden ab dem  01.04 wieder den Berg hochstampeln oder laufen !!!


----------



## Fubbes (6. Februar 2012)

Internet ist manchmal doof. Man kann doch mal einen Scherz machen, deshalb der Smiley.

Die Gründe für die winterliche Schließung sollte ja jeder hier im Forum kennen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Nicolai33 (6. Februar 2012)

Hi Daniel

Deine Frage war garnicht so doof, es weis eben nicht jeder warum der Trail auch bei dieser Witterung geschlossen ist!!! Wir wurden schon an anderer Stelle mehrfach gefragt!!
Deshalb sage ich es lieber einmal mehr auch wenn ich dir jetzt den Gag versaut habe 

Gruss Sascha


----------



## nailz (6. Februar 2012)

AH78 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lang - dann geht es wieder los



Noch 55 mal schlafen


----------



## Chricky86 (6. Februar 2012)

sehr cooles Video. Habe direkt wieder Lust auf den Flowtrail -schade nur das es von mir aus doch ne recht weite Anreise ist  ... Werde aber dieses Jahr mindestens einmal wieder vorbeikommen


----------



## Wassertrinker (12. Februar 2012)

Ich freue mich auch, wenns wieder los geht! 
Schönes Video! Toll den Trail wiedermal eingerahmt von grünem Laub zu sehen. Im Moment ist es in deutschen Wäldern ziemlich trostlos braungrau.


----------



## Antilles (27. Februar 2012)

meint ihr das ernst? gesperrt bis donnerstag bei dem wetter? wollte mim kumpel dienstag ne runde drehen :-(


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (27. Februar 2012)

Gesperrt bis Ende März oder nicht ?


----------



## Antilles (27. Februar 2012)

oh verdammt ich hab mich auchnoch im monat geirrt^^
also doch noch normale singletrails cruisen:-( schade


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (27. Februar 2012)

einschliesslich 31.03! http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Februar 2012)

Kann es auch kaum noch erwarten ! Wird sicher wieder klasse, den halben Sommer in Stromberg zu verbringen


----------



## X-Präsi (27. Februar 2012)

Ruhig Brauner. Ruhig. Der 1.4. ist schneller da, als manch einem lieb ist


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2012)

Und Tschüss Wintersemester! Sommersemester, ich komme!!


----------



## kaot93 (4. März 2012)

Gibts Bilderupdates bezüglich des NoJokes Trails???
Bin echt fikkerich 
1.4. Bin ich am Start!


----------



## der-haudegen (4. März 2012)

Servus kaot93,
mit nem NoJokes musst du dich evtl. noch paar Tage länger gedulden.
Sind zwar fleißig dran, ist aber noch nicht sicher ob wir ihn bis zum 01.04. fertig bekommen. Aber das warten wird sich lohnen Wir halten euch hier auf dem laufenden. WildHog wird aber pünktlich am 01.04. aus seinem Winterschlaf erwachen

Gruß,
Heiko


----------



## Raschauer (9. März 2012)

Die Rundstrecke und der Wildhotrail werden pünktlich am 01.04. wieder geöffnet.

Auf den Nojokes müsst ihr leider noch bis zum 12.05.warten.


Am Samstag wird  wieder in Stromberg gebaut. Treffpunkt um  9.30Uhr am P3 Ende Wildhogtrail.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Kriwo (10. März 2012)

Ich freue mich


----------



## Raschauer (27. März 2012)

Am 01.04.2012 ist die Winterpause auf dem Flowtrail vorbei und es kann wieder täglich gefahren werden ob die Strecke wetterbedingt geschlossen ist könnt ihr auf der Hompage sehen.
Für das leibliche wohl ist mit einem kleinen Verpflegungsstand am Ende des Wildhogtrails gesorgt.
Also kommt vorbei und nehmt die neuen Streckenabschnitte unter die Stollen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Fubbes (27. März 2012)

Die beinharte Frühjahrstour wird nach meinem Plan dort vorbei gehen. Sieht nach einem glücklichen Timing aus.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raumfahrer_spif (27. März 2012)

neue streckenabschnitte??? auf dem wildhog? heißt das "zusätzliche" streckenabschnitte oder nur "alte neu angelegt"?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (27. März 2012)

raumfahrer_spif schrieb:


> neue streckenabschnitte??? auf dem wildhog? heißt das "zusätzliche" streckenabschnitte oder nur "alte neu angelegt"?



Oder meit er damit den No Jokes Trail evtl ???


----------



## Nicolai33 (27. März 2012)

Am Sonntag den 01.04 wird nur der WildHog (wieder)eröffnet und Raschauer meinte das in jedem Teilabschnitt vom Wildhog neue Sachen oder Veränderungen drin haben!!
Die Strecke ist gleich geblieben nur die Streckenführung verbessert  und ein paar Sprünge und Anlieger mehr!!

Bis Sonntag

(der NoJokes wird am 12.05 eröffnet!!)


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (27. März 2012)




----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2012)

Nicolai33 schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist gleich geblieben nur die Streckenführung verbessert  und ein paar Sprünge und Anlieger mehr!!


Oh, das klingt gut!  Da muss ich wohl schnellstens mal wieder vorbeischauen (zur Eröffnung klappt's leider nicht).
Habt ihr die Alternative zu der S-Kurve nach dem langen Northshore realisiert? Das war mMn der einzige un-flowige Teil des ganzen Trails...


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Alternative zu der S-Kurve nach dem langen Northshore realisiert?



Jup. Auch noch ein paar Veränderungen direkt dahinter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2012)




----------



## nailz (28. März 2012)

Jippie. Bald, bald, bald.... Ich werde aber erstmal bis nach den Osterferien warten, wenn sich der Andrang etwas gelegt hat


----------



## Otterauge (1. April 2012)

Heute ist ja soweit.. das Wetter spielt auch mit!


----------



## cornholio_83 (1. April 2012)




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (1. April 2012)

Klasse Bilder!!!!

Waren heute auch kurz da ..als Sahnestück auf unserer Tour!!!! Der Trail wurde super geil umgebaut!!! Hat sich das warten wohl gelohnt!!! Riesen Dank an die Erbauer und Helfer!!!!

einzige Geschmacksfrage / Kritik:  Mir gefallen im Mittelteil die Pumphügel nich ...nehmen den Flow raus ...!  (persönl.Meinung)

aber sonst ... vorallem das Wurzelstück ....


Weiter so !!!! 

..Man ..war heut die Hölle los^^ 

greetz!


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (1. April 2012)

pumphügel???? wie geil!!!!!!!! wenn mich einer gefragt hätte, was ich noch gerne auf dem wildhog hätte, wäre meine antwort gewesen: pumphügel  yes, ich freu mir!!


----------



## Fubbes (1. April 2012)

Danke für die Bewirtung heute, hat aus der Beinhart-Tour einen echten Event gemacht


----------



## Nicolai33 (1. April 2012)

ich habe heute Abend am Trail das Licht ausgemacht und dabei ist ein Rucksack bei mir gelandet!! Der lag da wohl rum und er wurde mir auf den Hänger gelegt!!

Ein Deuter Rucksack (Grau) , es sind viele GravityPilots Flyer drin, eine Heckenschere, ne Astsäge, Multitool, großer T-Inbusschlüssel, ein Camebag ....... achja ein Schaltauge .... hab nicht genauer hingeschaut für welches Rad.

Vermisst jemand den Rucksack oder kennt jemand auf den der Rucksack zutreffen könnte??


Gruss Sascha


----------



## xXJojoXx (2. April 2012)

Das schaut ja klasse aus ! Aber hört auf mich so neidisch zu machen  Ich hoffe ich komme in den Ferien nochmal hin, um Wild Hog 2.0 in Augenschein nehmen zu können


----------



## Kaltumformer (2. April 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Das schaut ja klasse aus ! Aber hört auf mich so neidisch zu machen  Ich hoffe ich komme in den Ferien nochmal hin, um Wild Hog 2.0 in Augenschein nehmen zu können



Eben entdeckt:

http://youtu.be/fcJGT-Qipn4?hd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (2. April 2012)

Wow danke ! Das ist ja sehr geil geworden  Meinen Lieblingsabschnitt (den 3.) habt ihr mit  dem 180° Anlieger nochmal deutlich aufgewertet. Ich hab hier vorm Pc schon das Grinsen im Gesicht, dass ich immer aufm Flowtrail habe. Fahrspaßsteigerung um 300%


----------



## Antilles (2. April 2012)

genial! ist das ganze ausgeschildert oder einfach zu finden? dann geh ich mir das mittwoch ma angucken:-D
@video: wer hat die grauenhafte musik in den hintergrund geschnipselt :-S


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (2. April 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Wow danke ! Das ist ja sehr geil geworden  Meinen Lieblingsabschnitt (den 3.) habt ihr mit  dem 180° Anlieger nochmal deutlich aufgewertet. Ich hab hier vorm Pc schon das Grinsen im Gesicht, dass ich immer aufm Flowtrail habe. Fahrspaßsteigerung um 300%



Aufjeden... bin den 3. ..zweimal gefahren am So. ...ULTRA ... nach dem Northshore die 3 drops ..super geil!


----------



## xXJojoXx (3. April 2012)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> nach dem Northshore die 3 drops ..super geil!



Wo ist da ein Northshore ? Sehe nur kurze Überquerungen von "Löchern" im Boden. Und ich sehe da auch nur einen Sprung danach... Oder meinst du die 3 Sprünge ganz am Anfang, direkt nach der ersten Rechtskurve


----------



## Wassertrinker (3. April 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> genial! ist das ganze ausgeschildert oder einfach zu finden? dann geh ich mir das mittwoch ma angucken:-D
> [...]



Ich glaube der Trail ist mittlerweile ab der Autobahn ausgeschildert. Auf der Homepage ist auch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung.


----------



## smutje74 (3. April 2012)

@Goldy Horseman: Du bist im 4. Abschnitt, da jede Überquerrung der Forstautobahn ein neuer Abschnitt bedeutet. 

1. Abschnitt mit dem Steinsprung/MiniGap/ oder auch neu Der Sprung des Namenlosen. 

2. Abschnitt mit der Senke und klein Venedig und jetzt neu mit den 7.Zwergen(über die 7. Bergen). 

3.Abschnitt 1 beiden Sprünge Porn & Pilot, Bachlauf, 170° Kurve und jetzt neu 190° Anlieger

4.Abschnitt der Anfang des berüchtigen Tannenstücks mit Drop-In(oder wie auch immer) Stein-Drop, Fuchsröhre(ich nenns mal so) Tarzan-North-Shore(oder Achterbahn) und jetzt neu Drop in Anlieger, Stufe, noch mehr Stufe und Sprung des Todes(mit Zick-Zack-Anbetern, wegen den bösen Geister) sieht so bisl aus wie en Double und noch ne Welle 

4,5 Abschnitt(Immer noch Tannenstück) Club Faven(der grösste Sprung auf der Strecke), dann jetzt neu der Kuchen-Anlieger(Cakes Curve, wenns cool klingen soll), Senf & Ketschup, usw.

Das war's und ja mir war es langweilig


----------



## Fubbes (3. April 2012)

Bei all den netten Namen war die Marketingabteilung aber fleißig 
Klein-Venedig kannte ich, der Rest ist neu. Macht was her. Beim großen Holz-Drop am Anfang des Tannenwaldes denk ich immer an "Früstückstisch". Nur die Hocker fehlen noch ... Nur gefahren bin ich den noch nicht.


----------



## Antilles (3. April 2012)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Trail ist mittlerweile ab der Autobahn ausgeschildert. Auf der Homepage ist auch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung.


von der autobahn aus weiss ich sogar ungefähr wohin^^ aber ich komme mim rad von bingen. ich fahr gleich einfach mal hoch und guck ob ichs finde. morgen solls wetter schlecht werden


----------



## smutje74 (3. April 2012)

Wunderbar Fubbes, jetzt hätten wir da auch en schönen Namen für.
Breakfast Club/Drop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (3. April 2012)

smutje74 schrieb:


> @Goldy Horseman: Du bist im 4. Abschnitt, da jede Überquerrung der Forstautobahn ein neuer Abschnitt bedeutet.
> 
> 1. Abschnitt mit dem Steinsprung/MiniGap/ oder auch neu Der Sprung des Namenlosen.
> 
> ...



Samma wer hat sich den diese ******* ausgedacht haha alta sehr viel zeit gehabt oder  wie soll ich mir das denn merken?

aber du hast recht ich meinte den 4. abschnitt ...und nicht den 3. denn ich früher nie so beachtet hatte weil er doof war...! is ja jetzt alllllles anders 

und xxxjojoxxx ich meine im 4. die northshorekurve...riesengroß und unverkennbar^^ und die sprünge die danach kommen sind für mich drops..! das meinte ich 

Fubbes ... der "breakfastdrop" is nich so wild ... fahr den sehr gerne! auch wenn die anfahrt doof is weil ich da w
viel tempo verliere 

das einzige was michh wurmt is das ich letztes jahr mich böse aufm ersten gap flachgelegt hatte beim ersten versuch und ichs mich seit dem einfach nich mehr traue   scheiß ding ...manche trauen sich das teil zu springen ... fahren aber den breakfastdrop nich ....komische welt

naja im sommer versuch ichs nochmal!


----------



## Anselmus (5. April 2012)

Dann gehöre ich in deine komische Welt  Fahre auch den Gap und nicht den BFDrop. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die Landezone nach dem BFDrop nicht so breit ist... geht jedenfalls mir so.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (5. April 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Dann gehöre ich in deine komische Welt  Fahre auch den Gap und nicht den BFDrop. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die Landezone nach dem BFDrop nicht so breit ist... geht jedenfalls mir so.



Ja du gehörst offiziell somit dazu 

Sagst aber wirklich jeder das die Landung bisschen kurz ist und man gefahr läuft über die bahn zu dropen^^ 

Is (noch) nicht passiert bei mir 

aber anselmus ..vllt zeigste mir mal demnächst wie man den Gap richtig fährt und hilfst mir dabei


----------



## Antilles (6. April 2012)

war dienstag abend auch zum ersten mal da, das gap bin ich gesprungen, den bfdrop nicht... die landung hat mir nicht so zugesagt:-D


----------



## Wassertrinker (6. April 2012)

Bei dem bfdrop darf man nicht schnell sein.  Aber ist man eh nicht, da die Anfahrt ja bergauf geht.


----------



## Anselmus (9. April 2012)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> aber anselmus ..vllt zeigste mir mal demnächst wie man den Gap richtig fährt und hilfst mir dabei


Falls wir es mal schaffen, uns dort zu treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. April 2012)

beim BFDrop spielt das timing eine größere rolle.
an sich harmlos, wenn man sich langsam "fallen" lässt.





wenn die landung länger wäre würdet Ihr da alle ohne nachzudenken drüberbügeln.


----------



## Anselmus (10. April 2012)

Muss mir das am WE nochmal mal in natura ansehen... Aber nettes Bild


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (10. April 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Muss mir das am WE nochmal mal in natura ansehen... Aber nettes Bild



Wir zusammen vllt. ??

Du zeigst mir wie man den gap springt und ich dir wie man den bfd drop "fällt"


----------



## Anselmus (11. April 2012)

Mal gucken wies Wetter wird. Im Moment wechselt die Vorhersage ja stündlich. Und dann muss ich das noch mit Frau und Kind vereinbaren. Ich melde mich dann...


----------



## Anselmus (15. April 2012)

Wild Hog 2.0 ist sehr geil geworden. Besonders der neue Teil im Tannenwald entlockte ein paar Freudenschreien . Mal wieder saubere Arbeit geleitstet.

Nächstes WE wieder, wenn Wetter ist...


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (15. April 2012)

....also wetter haben sie auf jeden fall gemeldet.


----------



## Anselmus (15. April 2012)

Dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen


----------



## TomCanyon (16. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich war am 03. April mit zwei Freunden das erste Mal in Stromberg. Sind extra 180 Kilometer gefahren. 

Es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Wir hatten sehr viel Spaß! 

Hier mal der Link für ein Video: https://vimeo.com/39933503

Die Kamera war am Lenker befestigt, daher wackelt es ein wenig.

Bis dann.


----------



## skaster (16. April 2012)

Richtig, ihr hattet es ja nicht so weit


----------



## Fubbes (16. April 2012)

Da sieht man mal, wie spritsparend Biken ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (16. April 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal, wie spritsparend Biken ist ...



Für manche ist die ganz Grie Soß halt eine Religion und für entspanntere was leckeres zum Esse.... 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grüne-Soße-Denkmal


----------



## skaster (16. April 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal, wie spritsparend Biken ist ...



Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du zu deinen ganzen AlpenX's die auf deiner Homepage aufgeführt sind auch immer auf dem Bike angereist bist  ...


----------



## Fubbes (16. April 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du zu deinen ganzen AlpenX's die auf deiner Homepage aufgeführt sind auch immer auf dem Bike angereist bist  ...


Erwischt  Hat halt nicht jeder das Glück in der Nähe von Stromberg zu wohnen oder am Fuße der Alpen oder wo auch immer. Jetzt aber genug offtopic.


----------



## TomCanyon (16. April 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du zu deinen ganzen AlpenX's die auf deiner Homepage aufgeführt sind auch immer auf dem Bike angereist bist  ...



Selbstverständlich!


----------



## Bembel_Benji (26. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es einen direkten Weg vom Ende des Wildhog wieder zum Anfang gibt und wenn ja wo lang?
War bis dato nur letztes Jahr ein Paar mal da und da sind wir immer die komplette Runde gefahren.
Wollte nach der Arbeit irgendwann mal hin fahren und da fahr ich lieber 4x den Wildhog, als 2x die ganze Strecke. Quasi als Training. 

Greez
Benny


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. April 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es einen direkten Weg vom Ende des Wildhog wieder zum Anfang gibt und wenn ja wo lang?
> War bis dato nur letztes Jahr ein Paar mal da und da sind wir immer die komplette Runde gefahren.
> Wollte nach der Arbeit irgendwann mal hin fahren und da fahr ich lieber 4x den Wildhog, als 2x die ganze Strecke. Quasi als Training.
> 
> ...



Ich will nicht arrogant klingen ...aber meinst du das ernst?

Es ist ganz einfach:

wenn du aus der letzten Kurve kommst und du auf den Schotterweg stehst musst du...
1. nach links bis zur Weggabelung
2. nach links den Schotterweg hoch

...danach immer dem Ausgeschilderten Weg nach (der an der Strecke entlang führt) oben bis zum start.

wenn nicht schaue auf der Karte auf der Flowtrail Karte dort ist der Weg auch eingezeichnet!

außerdem gibt es am ende vom Wilhog auch ein Parkplatz.
D.h. bequem parken und so oft man möchte hoch und runter fahren und dann am ende nur noch zum Parkplatz rollen lassen! 

gruß


----------



## Bembel_Benji (26. April 2012)

Ja, das war ernst gemeint! 

Wie gesagt, war das letzte mal im September dort und immer nur komplette Runde gefahren.
Da schaut man halt nicht nach irgendwelchen Alternativrouten.

Die Wegbeschreibung klingt ja sehr einfach. Ich glaube das werde ich dann finden. 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## nailz (26. April 2012)

Genauso kannst du auch in/aus jeden/m Abschnitt des Wildhog ein- bzw aussteigen


----------



## koellefornia (28. April 2012)

Ist die Piste morgen wieder frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (28. April 2012)

Nach dem Bombenwetter heute stehen die Chancen glaube ich ganz gut.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. April 2012)

Ich war bisher eigentlich nur bei total trockenem Wetter auf dem Flowtrail. Wie sieht denn die Situation aus, wenn diese Vorhersage eintrifft:







1. wie stehen die Chancen, dass der Flowtrail am Donnerstag offen ist?
2. falls positiv, mit wie viel Rest-Matsch muss man dann rechnen?


----------



## Skydiver81 (1. Mai 2012)

Strecke ist ja offen, wie matschig ist es den noch?


----------



## xXJojoXx (1. Mai 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass sie matschig ist. Es hat jetzt schon wieder 22°C, die Sonne scheint und die Strecke hat sowieso ein geringes Matschpotential


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (1. Mai 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass sie matschig ist. Es hat jetzt schon wieder 22°C, die Sonne scheint und die Strecke hat sowieso ein geringes Matschpotential



Das sehe ich ganz klar nicht so! war öfters im matschigen zustand dort , auch wenn es am tag vorher nicht geregnet hat usw... !

und sie ist anfällig für matsch ...! Besonders der erste und der letzte Abschnitt!!! 

aber das is nur meine Meinung! Bin ja kein Bodenforscher ^^


----------



## koellefornia (1. Mai 2012)

Gestern war es ziemlich matschig. Zum Ende des Tages war es ganz ok.
Dabei soll der Sonntag trocken gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (1. Mai 2012)

Waren am Sonntag auch noch mal auf'm Flowtrail. Die meisten Änderungen bzw. Erweiterungen finde ich auch echt gelungen. Allerdings finde ich diese Pumptrack-Einlage im 2. Abschnitt irgendwie nicht so prall  Will auf keinen Fall rumheulen oder so.
Es wäre halt toll, wenn man an dieser Stelle vielleicht noch ne Alternative neben den Hubbeln hätte. Wie wäre es z.B. einfach mit ein paar aneinander (längs-)liegenden Baumstämmen über die man balancieren könnte (so wie man's auch beim Übungsparcours gemacht hat). So schnell ist man an der Stelle ja eh nicht... Nur so ne Idee


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (1. Mai 2012)

jetzt sind es schon zwei, die den pumptrack-teil nicht gut finden. was stört euch daran? ich war noch nicht in stromberg seitdem wieder geöffnet ist aber ich fand die idee mit dem pumptrack-teil sehr cool. aber wie gesagt: gesehen oder gefahren bin ich ihn noch nicht.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (1. Mai 2012)

Oh, echt, da hat sich schon jemand ausgeheult?  Hatte ich garnicht gesehen...

Nun, wir waren am Sonntag mit rund 15 Leuten da, und die meisten haben sich eher negativ zu dem Pumptrackteil geäußert. Ich für meinen Teil finde, diese Hubbel irgendwie befremdlich auf diesem Streckenteil. Vielleicht bin ich die Dinger einfach nicht gewohnt, aber ich hab bei den Teilen eigentlich nur das Gefühl, dass die aufgeschüttet wurden, damit man langsamer wird. Mir wird zugegebenerweise ggf. auch die richtige Technik fehlen, um irgendwie Spaß aus den Hubbeln zu schöpfen. Aber wenn ich versuche die Dinger zu "pumpen" versacke ich nur im Federweg... irgendwie nicht so der Bringer...

Aber wie gesagt, ich habe großen Respekt vor den Machern des Flowtrails!  Alle anderen Veränderungen des Trails finde ich wirklich gelungen. Deshalb bin ich ja auch nicht dafür, die Hubbel wieder platt zu machen. Man kann ja einfach nen Chickenway dafür anlegen... für die Faulen wie mich!


----------



## kaot93 (1. Mai 2012)

Ich schließe mich mir da jetzt mal ganz dreist an 
Ich war auch unter den ca. 15 Mann (und den 2 Frauen ) dabei und fänd wenigstens eine Alternative toll.

Ich bin keinesfalls gegen Pumptracks ich fahre die sehr gerne. Nur eben mit meinem Hardtail. Mit einem Fully ist das einfach zu anstrengend und uneffektiv.

Der Streckenabschnitt ist nicht schnell und auch recht langweilig. Das sollte wahrscheinlich durch die Hügel genommen werden. Im grunde genommen guter plan, jedoch meiner Meinung nach hauptsächlich kraftraubend.
Fände eine Balance-Einlage die der Jaguar vorgeschlagen hat eine verdammt gute Idee. Einfach rechts ein paar Baumstämme, längst aufgeschnitten und mit Hasendraht versehen sehr amüsant und es ist mit Sicherheit eine Herausvorderung die einige Leute reizen würde.

Aber sonst wirklich weiter so!
NoJokes Trail sieht auch verdammt gut aus. Ein Teil von uns war ja schon spionieren.


----------



## Wassertrinker (1. Mai 2012)

Ich finde die Hügel prima!!! Mir machen sie sehr viel Spaß und man kann Geschwindigkeit beibehalten, obwohl das Stück absolut flach ist.


----------



## skaster (2. Mai 2012)

Auf den ersten Abfahrten haben mir die Hügel auch nicht gefallen, nach der vierten Runde hatte ich dann den Dreh raus. Richtig genial finde ich die Dinger immer noch nicht, kann mich damit aber abfinden. Eine kleine Baumstamm / Northshore Sektion wäre natürlich top. Muss ja nicht 2m hoch sein 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Kaltumformer (3. Mai 2012)

Im kommenden Winter wird auf der Seite der Straße auf der auch der Trail verläuft die Holzernte laufen. Deswegen hat es keinen Sinn gemacht da nun längere / schwere Holzkonstruktionen aufzubauen da man dann jede Menge Arbeit hat die dafür wieder zu entfernen und dann nochmal aufzubauen. Zeit die dann auch noch an anderen Baustellen fehlt. Davon abgesehen das so eine Baustelle mit den Ämtern etc. abgestimmt werden muss.

Den Abstand für die Wellen dort richtig zu treffen ist nicht einfach da auch das Tempo von den zwei Linien davor unterschiedlich ist und auch noch unterschiedlich schnell angefahren wird. Grundsätzlich gehen (gingen) bei Abstand/Höhe die Ansichten darüber auseinander ob man die Wellen nur zum fahren oder auch doublen nehmen können soll. (Blaue Linie!) Da muss halt mal der Sommer ins Land gehen und dann kann man nochmal ein Fazit ziehen wenn dann jeder so seine Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

P.S. Die (7) "Hügel" heißen die 7 Zwerge.


----------



## V3n0m (3. Mai 2012)

War jemand heut nachmittag mal oben? Meint ihr morgen ist die Strecke wieder fahrbar?


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Mai 2012)

Die Strecke hatte nach dem Dauerregen beim Hochbetrieb am Feiertag doch arg gelitten. 

Aber jetzt ist sie wieder geöffnet!

Die 7 Zwerge nach Klein-Venedig müssen, wie Mario schon geschrieben hat, diese Saison erst mal bleiben. Aber dann lassen wir uns was einfallen. Vielleicht auch ne Balancier-Alternative


----------



## V3n0m (4. Mai 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Die 7 Zwerge nach Klein-Venedig müssen, wie Mario schon geschrieben hat, diese Saison erst mal bleiben. Aber dann lassen wir uns was einfallen. Vielleicht auch ne Balancier-Alternative



Oder etwas kleiner machen. Ich bin Pumptracks mit meinem Hardtail gewöhnt aber die finde ich irgendwie zu hoch oder nur zu steil. Ich kann es nicht genau sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (4. Mai 2012)

Ich fände gut wenn....

man einfach einen schleichpfad neben die hügel macht, damit man dran vorbei fahren kann

oder vllt 2 stück lassen die weit genug auseinander sind ...damit man mit anlauf schön drüber springen kann ohne angst zu haben (wie beim double gegen die landung zu knallen)

gruß


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Mai 2012)

v3n0m schrieb:


> oder etwas kleiner machen. Ich bin pumptracks mit meinem hardtail gewöhnt aber die finde ich irgendwie zu hoch oder nur zu steil. Ich kann es nicht genau sagen.



+1


----------



## Nicolai33 (8. Mai 2012)

Die Eröffnung am Samstag den 12.05. fällt Wetterbedingt aus!!

Auch wenn es heute recht gut aussieht soll das Wetter die Woche über noch einige kapriolen Schlagen!! Die Strecke ist jetzt schon so durchnässt (es hat am vergangenen We wie aus Eimern gegossen) die hat nicht mal ansatzweise ein Chance etwas zu trocknen!!

Die Strecke wird einfach ohne TamTam sobald das Wetter wieder gut ist und die Ampel auf grün steht frei gegeben!!

Am 02.06. (Voraussichtlich)wird es dann ein Sommerfest geben im Ähnlichem Rahmen wie es jetzt geplant war, mit dem kleinen Unterschied das die Strecke halt schon offen und versichert ist!!!

Am kommenden Samstag ist dann aber auch kein Bautag 

Gruss Sascha


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

Das war ja leider abzusehen. Aber da ich am Samstag eh keine Zeit habe, finde ich das gar nicht soooo schlimm 



Nicolai33 schrieb:


> Die Strecke wird einfach ohne TamTam sobald das Wetter wieder gut ist und die Ampel auf grün steht frei gegeben!!


D. h. ab JETZT sobald es wieder trocken ist...? Ich wollte nämlich morgen oder übermorgen ein Bisschen frowtrailen, sofern es die Ampel zulässt, dann könnte ich ja auch direkt ein Bisschen "nicht-scherzen"


----------



## a.nienie (8. Mai 2012)

kannste knicken, wenn es nicht mind. 2 tage ordentlich sonne hat.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (8. Mai 2012)

das ist das was die wetterstation sagt ...!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> das ist das was die wetterstation sagt ...!


Die Grafik habe ich seit Anfang letzter Wochde dauer-offen...


----------



## valium97 (8. Mai 2012)

Ist der Wildhog denn aktuell auch gesperrt? Hatte nämlich mal dem  Donnerstag ins Auge gefasst...


----------



## Fubbes (8. Mai 2012)

Wo findet man die kachelmann-station?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (8. Mai 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wo findet man die kachelmann-station?


Hier?


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

valium97 schrieb:


> Ist der Wildhog denn aktuell auch gesperrt?


Ja, siehe hier: http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de (Ampel auf der rechten Seite)


----------



## Fubbes (8. Mai 2012)

Die Wege werden doch nicht separat gesperrt 
So lokale Schauer, dass einer nass und einer trocken ist, gibt es auch in Stromberg nicht.


----------



## valium97 (8. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, siehe hier: http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de (Ampel auf der rechten Seite)



Vielen Dank! Leider kann ich die Seite im Büro nicht öffnen...


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (8. Mai 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> Hier?





im notfall einfach wetterstation stromberg eingeben!

Danke Herr Kachelmann


----------



## yoobee (14. Mai 2012)

War gestern das erste mal mi'm Enduro da. Sehr schöner Trail, saubere Kicker, saubere Anlieger. Im unteren Drittel wird das Fahrwerk durch die Wurzeln mehr gefordert. Macht echt Spaß!! (Bis auf das Hochfahrn/-schieben  ). Einige Schlammlöcher gab es noch...

Der NoJokes war noch gesperrt. Frage mich, was sie sich bei dem +2m-Drop am Ende gedacht haben. Entweder kurz, aber flat!, oder weit in die Landung droppen - dann aber Null Auslauf!? Unschön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V3n0m (14. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube ist ganz geil. Nach dem Drop in die Eisen gehn und dann in diese "Rinne" mit (verhältnissmäßigem) vollgas =)  Sieht auf jeden Fall alles gleich ne ganze Kante anspruchsvoller aus! Ich freu mich schon richtig auf die eröffnung


----------



## Kaltumformer (15. Mai 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Einige SchlammlÃ¶cher gab es noch...


Manche MatschlÃ¶cher wird man frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter angehen mÃ¼ssen wenns zu arg wird, die lassen sich nie ganz verhindern. Will man auch nicht, oder sollte man Ã¼ber die Anschaffung / Leih eines Kleinfertiger nachdenken....?   Brechsand hat ja nicht so die heiÃe Liebe ausgelÃ¶st... 



yoobee schrieb:


> Frage mich, was sie sich bei dem +2m-Drop am Ende gedacht haben. Entweder kurz, aber flat!, oder weit in die Landung droppen - dann aber Null Auslauf!? UnschÃ¶n...


Der sogenannte "Wanderdrop" ist, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verzÃ¤hlt habe, bisher 4x gewandert bzw. umgebaut worden. Aus den verschiedensten GrÃ¼nden. Bedenken betreffs Einsturzgefahr des angrenzenden "Wasserhauses" wg. der ErschÃ¼tterungen durch aus dem Orbit hereinlandender Biker mit zu straffem setup und steifen Beinen, Naturschutz (u.A. deswegen keine Ausfahrt Ã¼ber den Graben auf die gegenÃ¼berliegende Seite mÃ¶glich), Optimierung nach Kaizen æ¹å und Fengshui, Untermauerung des Status "Wanderdrop" und zur FÃ¶rderung dessen Kultstatus und weil irgendjemand nach dem Satz "So wirds gemacht!" und die ersten schon zum Werkzeug greifen ganz basisdemokratisch den Satz bringt: "Man kÃ¶nnte aber auch,...." und ein weiterer das Atombombenkillerwort "Ãbrigens,..." bringt und bis das ausdiskutiert ist schon wieder die erste Wurst auf dem Grill liegt. 

Also hassen und lassen, oder machen wenn man weis was man tut. Der Prophet kommt zum Drop und nicht der Drop zum Prophet.

Die nachfolgende Wurzel wÃ¼rde Ã¼brigens von Papst Benedikt persÃ¶nlich heilig gesprochen!

Achtung: Dieser Beitrag kann Spuren von Ironie und ErdnÃ¼ssen enthalten. 

Das war Glaube ich Versions 3 die Max Schumann hier springt (sind noch weitere Bilder im Album > aufs Bild klicken):


----------



## valium97 (15. Mai 2012)

Sehr gute 'Spuren von Ironie'!!! Weiter so!


----------



## yoobee (15. Mai 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Version 3



Aha, die sieht auch besser aus. Aktuell steht der Hohe aber (in der Ansicht) rechts vom Kleinen, und da ist's recht flat. 



Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Die nachfolgende Wurzel würde übrigens von Papst Benedikt persönlich heilig gesprochen!



Das hat sie verdient!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich war heute kurz für ein paar Abfahrten am Wildhog.

Erstmal möchte ich erwähnen das der Umbau nach dem langen Shore wirklich gelungen ist und man den Schwung schön mitnehmen kann. Wenn man mal von der doch stark abknickenden Abfahrt absieht. 
Auch der große Anlieger am Ende des 3. Abschnittes ist gelungen.


Im letzten Tannenstück, nach dem etwas größeren Table, ist der Anlieger ganz nett aber zu klein. Man kann den Schwung nicht mitnehmen. Hier könnte mit ein wenig Verbesserung viel erreicht werden.


Einen Kritikpunkt hätte ich. Am Ende des 2 Abschnitts stehen jetzt so pseudo Pumptrack Elemente. Keine Ahnung wozu die dienen sollen. Viel zu hoch und viel zu steil. Wenn man mit etwas speed kommt sind die Dinger nicht fahrbar. Man kann sie nicht doubeln und nicht surfen. 
Wenn ich rangeschlichen komme geht es auch nicht. Wenn man dran vorbei will, wird man am ersten ausgehebelt.


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. Mai 2012)

Vielen dank fürs Feedback und die Kritik. Davon lebt die Strecke!

Besagter Anlieger war ein bzw. der "Last Minute" vor der Eröffnung. Da wurde sogar ein Kuchenstück drin verbaut. Veränderung (auch im radius) damit der bissfest wird und man sich herzhaft reinwerfen kann steht bereits auf der todo Liste. Wir suchen aber noch nach einem geeigneten Backofen wo der dann reinpasst. Die old schooler und kostverächtenden "Downhiller brauchen keine Anlieger Fraktion" fährt allerdings wie letztes Jahr ohne Anlieger rechts etwas stärker anknickend an der Fichte vorbei. 

Womit wir dann beim nächsten Thema wären. Die "stark abknickenden Linie" weiter oben in dem Abschnitt wurde durch den "Holzdrops" bereits entknickt. Ist also schon ein Softabknicker. Wobei die neue vertikale Ab(k)nickung nach meinem  Geschmack ruhig 40cm früher hätte ab(k)nicken können. Horizontal weiter entknicken geht erst dann wenn es gelingen sollte den im Entknickungsbereich stehenden Knickversursacher, eine gemeine Fichte, einem Borkenkäfer, Kupferstecher oder ähnlichem Trailbauer schmackhaft zu machen. Die Chancen stehen 50:50 das das mal passiert und die Reste z.B. in "Pumpwellen" verarbeitet werden. Womit man beim nächsten Thema wäre.



> Wenn man dran vorbei will



"Du kannst nicht vorbei. Ich bin ein Diener des Geheimen Feuers und Gebieter über die Flamme von Anor. Du kannst nicht vorbei. Das dunkle Feuer wird dir nichts nützen, Flamme von Udûn. Geh zurück zu den Schatten! Du kannst nicht vorbei!"

http://youtu.be/Rg4rftkotv8




P.S. "Fun is not a straight line."


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Mai 2012)

Die Linie ohne Anlieger ist mir sehr bekannt. Diese Fahr ich im Normalfall auch. Aber der Anlieger hat sich mir aufgedrängt. Das ist ja meiner meinung nach auch der Sinn der Strecke. Ich finde gerade den ersten Abschnitt durch die Anlieger sehr gelungen. 

Als downhiller hätte ich noch weitere Dinge die zum Fluss der Strecke beitragen würden. Ich sag nur eine Landung beim vorletzten und letzten Sprung im ersten Abschnitt. 

Die pumptrack Geschichte ist Murks! War auch der O ton der heutigen Fahrer. 

Der Knick geht schon in Ordnung. Allerdings hab ich mich bei feuchtem Holz und einem ordentlichem Speed auf dem shore in dieser Kurve nicht so wohl gefühlt. Bei Trockenheit gar kein Thema.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (19. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Die Linie ohne Anlieger ist mir sehr bekannt. Diese Fahr ich im Normalfall auch. Aber der Anlieger hat sich mir aufgedrängt. Das ist ja meiner meinung nach auch der Sinn der Strecke. Ich finde gerade den ersten Abschnitt durch die Anlieger sehr gelungen.
> 
> Als downhiller hätte ich noch weitere Dinge die zum Fluss der Strecke beitragen würden. Ich sag nur eine Landung beim vorletzten und letzten Sprung im ersten Abschnitt.
> 
> ...




Wie war die Strecke denn? Matschig , nass , Fützen???


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Mai 2012)

Von allem was. Ging aber gut!


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2012)

Zur Info:

*Ottweiler. "Wer hat dir denn bitteschön erzählt, dass man in solchen Hosen Fahrrad fährt? Sind das etwa Leggins?" Die Begrüßung von Martin Halm könnte kaum herzlicher ausfallen. Mitleidig mustert er mein Beinkleid, fängt an zu lachen und fügt hinzu: "Na ja, in den Dingern kommst du auch den Berg runter. Irgendwie." Das klingt zwar beruhigend, beim Anblick des Flowtrails, den er und rund 30 weitere Mountainbiker im Ottweiler Wald angelegt haben, mache ich mir allerdings eher um meine körperliche Unversehrtheit Gedanken als um Mode-Sünden.

Aber kurz zur Hosenwahl: Als ich mich zum letzten Mal sportlich auf einem Rad bewegt habe, war hautenge Garderobe angesagt, um bloß nicht mittels Wäscheklammer dafür sorgen zu müssen, dass sich überschüssiger Hosenschlag in der Fahrradkette verfing. Also habe ich mich für eine stinknormale Laufhose entschieden. Eng geschnitten zwar, aber deshalb noch lange keine Leggins. Nur damit das mal geklärt ist.

Martin Halm hat mich jedenfalls eingeladen, um mit ihm gemeinsam den Flowtrail schon vor der offiziellen Eröffnung an diesem Samstag, 26. Mai, auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Er will mir zeigen, was den Reiz dieser Strecke ausmacht. "Anders als etwa bei Downhill, wo man den Berg so schnell wie möglich hinabfährt, geht es beim Flowtrail darum, die Ideallinie der Strecke (Englisch: Trail) zu finden, und diese im Fluss (Flow) zu meistern. Möglichst ohne viel eigenen Antrieb. Dadurch entsteht eine Art Achterbahn-Feeling", erklärt der 33-Jährige, der sich dafür eingesetzt hat, dass in Ottweiler der deutschlandweit zweite, von der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) zertifizierte Flowtrail entstehen konnte.

Netterweise leiht er mir ein "gutes, normales Rad" im Wert von "etwa 2000 Euro", das über einen "120-Milimeter-Federweg und drei mal neun Gänge" verfügt. Das mit dem Federweg verstehe ich zwar nicht, bin aber dennoch beeindruckt. Vor allem von den 27 Gängen und dem Preis. Bevor der Spaß auf der knapp vierminütigen Abfahrt beginnen kann, ist allerdings Beinarbeit gefragt. Der Berg muss schließlich erklommen werden. Im Klartext bedeutet das, eine zwei Kilometer lange Strecke und 150 Höhenmeter zu überwinden. Für ungeübte Radler ist das eine sportliche Herausforderung, der ich nur stellenweise gewachsen bin. "Wer sein Rad liebt, der schiebt", lautet daher immer mal wieder mein Motto. Auf diese Weise bekomme ich einen guten Eindruck von der Strecke, die hier binnen eines Jahres angelegt wurde. Und ich bin begeistert: Zahlreiche sogenannter Drops (Holzrampen), Kicker (Sprungschanzen) und Anlieger - eine Art Steilkurve im Mini-Format, wie man sie aus dem Eiskanal beim Bobfahren kennt - zeigen, mit wie viel Herzblut und Mühe hier gearbeitet wurde. Sogar eine Holzbrücke, die über einen Wanderweg führt, wurde errichtet, damit sich Biker und Fußgänger nicht in die Quere kommen. Nachdem der Anstieg bewältigt ist, heißt es am Start der Strecke: Schienbeinschützer an und Helm auf zum Gebet. Ähnlich wie bei Skipisten kann man zwischen drei Routen wählen: Die blaue ist für Anfänger, die rote für Fortgeschrittene und die schwarze für die Profis. Weil ich mich trotz jahrelanger Zweirad-Abstinenz noch immer ohne Stützräder auf dem Drahtesel halten kann, stuft Halm mich "rot" ein. "Ich fahre vor. Lass' einfach mal rollen", so seine knappe, aber präzise Anweisung.

Trotz Dauerregens rolle ich die ersten Meter des Flowtrails sicher hinab. Diese Demonstration eines sportlichen Balance-Aktes wird allerdings jäh gestoppt, als ich auf eine Holzbrücke zusteuere, an deren Ende es fast senkrecht bergab geht. Das Muffe-Zentrum meines Körpers entscheidet sich für eine Vollbremsung. "Nur Mut. Ist alles rollbar", muntert mich Halm auf. "Die Kiste nach hinten, Arme ausstrecken und los. Es kann nix passieren. Du darfst dich nur nicht verbremsen." "Das schaff ich nie", versichere ich ihm. "Das schaffst du locker", kontert er. "Es geht ja beim Flowtrail auch darum, Grenzen zu überschreiten", fügt Halm hinzu. Also gut: Mann oder Memme? Jetzt gilt's. Erneut ist alles in meinem Körper auf einen Bremsvorgang programmiert, aber nach der Pleite mit den Leggins (die keine sind) ist Kampfgeist angesagt. Verbissen peile ich die "Klippe ins Nichts" an, schiebe den Hintern Richtung Nordpol, fasse all meinen Mut zusammen, zeige meinem inneren Schweinehund die Rote Karte und lasse einfach rollen.

Geschafft! Innerlich applaudiere ich mir selbst und strahle, passend zum Wetter, wie ein Batscheimer. Beflügelt und vom Flowtrail-Fieber gepackt rolle ich die Piste weiter hinab, meistere Drops und Kicker und habe einen Mordsspaß.

"Im letzten Drittel der Strecke kann man es noch mal so richtig bratzeln lassen. Einfach Bremsen los und schön durch die Anlieger surfen", sagt Halm und tritt noch einmal kräftig in die Pedale. Surfen - besser hätte er das Gefühl nicht beschreiben können. Es hat in der Tat was von Wellenreiten, wenn man sich auf den Rhythmus des Flowtrails einlässt und versucht, in der Spur zu bleiben, und alles elegant zu meistern. "Am Ende wartet noch ein besonderes Schmankerl auf dich, eine Art Zusatzschleife", sagt Halm und radelt in einen gut 20 Meter tiefen Steinbruch, der mit den Pflanzen und einem Wasserlauf an eine Urwald-Schlucht erinnert. Sollte gleich Tarzan auf dem Einrad um die Ecke rollen, wundert mich das auch nicht mehr. "Natur und Topografie sind hier einfach ideal für einen Flowtrail", schwärmt Halm.

Zwar bin ich jetzt bis in die Haarspitzen voll mit Matsch, aber es hat riesigen Spaß gemacht, den Flowtrail zu testen. Ich verabschiede mich von Martin Halm und freue mich schon auf weitere Fahrten. "Zieh' beim nächsten Mal aber bitte andere Hosen an. In den Leggins verhaftet dich sonst die Coolness-Polizei", ruft mir Halm hinterher. Ist ja schon gut, ich habe verstanden: Laufbuxen und Mountainbiker haben nicht die gleiche Postleitzahl. Aber dass das klar ist: Es sind keine Leggins.*

Quelle: http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...port-Flowtrail;art239505,4305874#.T741RlJAkSY

http://www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. Mai 2012)

nett geschrieben


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (24. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr da am We aufhedenfall hin ! Freu freu


----------



## xXJojoXx (24. Mai 2012)

Werden am Samstag da sein und ein kleines Filmsche drehe !


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (24. Mai 2012)

NACHTRAG zum FLOWTRAIL OTTWEILER!

SUCHE MITFAHRGELEGENHEIT

würde mich am Spritgeld beteiligen!!! 

oder falls mehrere Leute mit nem zug fahren ...das man zusammen fährt usw..!

DANKE


----------



## xXJojoXx (25. Mai 2012)

War heute vielleicht jemand in Stromberg und kann was zum Boden sagen ? Ist es noch sehr feucht oder geht es eigentlich ?


----------



## Kriwo (26. Mai 2012)

Die Strecke war eigentlich durchgehend trocken. Alles ohne Probleme und ohne Sauerei gut fahrbar.


----------



## Asrael (26. Mai 2012)

Nais! Dann sieht man sich nachher


----------



## xXJojoXx (26. Mai 2012)

Bestimmt ! Hab ein schwarzes rolleyes Canyon Nerve AM !


----------



## xXJojoXx (26. Mai 2012)

Waren heute dort und haben viel mit genommen. Zum Einen 7GB Videomaterial, das noch verarbeitet werden will sowie 300 Bilder. Zum Anderen aber auch einen weitgehend positiven Eindruck über die neuen Streckenabschnitte. Was mir aber garkeinen Spaß gemacht hat, waren die hier schon oft angesprochenen 7 Pumptrackhügel. Und wer heute einen Sigma Tacho gefunden hat, der meldet sich bitte bei mir. 
P.S.: Als wir heute nach Hause fahren wollten, haben wir ein paar Leute gesehen, die auf dem Parkplatz gegrillt haben. Das geht garnicht ! Sowas ist nur eine potentielle Ärgerquelle mit dem Förster usw.. Und das muss nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. Mai 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Waren heute dort und haben viel mit genommen. Zum Einen 7GB Videomaterial, das noch verarbeitet werden will sowie 300 Bilder. Zum Anderen aber auch einen weitgehend positiven Eindruck über die neuen Streckenabschnitte. Was mir aber garkeinen Spaß gemacht hat, waren die hier schon oft angesprochenen 7 Pumptrackhügel. Und wer heute einen Sigma Tacho gefunden hat, der meldet sich bitte bei mir.
> P.S.: Als wir heute nach Hause fahren wollten, haben wir ein paar Leute gesehen, die auf dem Parkplatz gegrillt haben. Das geht garnicht ! Sowas ist nur eine potentielle Ärgerquelle mit dem Förster usw.. Und das muss nicht sein






Muss nächste Mal wieder hinfahren!

hier ein kurzes Video vom Flowtrail Ottweiler.


----------



## ojs (28. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem NoJokes? War gestern da, habe aber keine Stop Schilder, wie auf Facebook geschrieben, gesehen. Kann man jetzt fahren oder nicht? Eine Abfahrt habe ich natürlich gemacht. Sehr gelungen, Lob. Unten sagte mir dann jemand, der Trail sei noch laut Facebook zu. So weit akzeptiert, aber wie gesagt, die Stopp Schilder sind nicht da.


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. Mai 2012)

Ich finde nichtmal den Anfang vom No Jokes  Wo ist der ? 






Hier das versprochene Video.


----------



## ojs (28. Mai 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Ich finde nichtmal den Anfang vom No Jokes  Wo ist der ?



Am Ende vom Wild Hog dem Waldweg folgen. Nach ca. 1 km kommst Du automatisch am No Jokes an.


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. Mai 2012)

Danke ! Werde ich nächstes Mal mal vorbei fahren. Den No Jokes werde ich aber wohl nie fahren


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2012)

Zu den 7 Zwergen: Wenn man dort recht schnell ankommt, schafft man es nicht mehr, sie wegzudrücken => schwupp - bumms :-/ Wenn man vorher etwas abbremst, geht es geraaaade so, dass man mit sehr viel Körpereinsatz beim Pumpen und Ziehen durchkommt, optimal isses aber echt nicht.

Dafür ist das Redesign des Teils nach dem langen Northshore absolut deluxe!  Man kann den Schwung astrein mitnehmen, die 3 Sprünge passen perfekt hintereinander und man kommt noch mit schön Rest-Schwung unten an, wo man vorher fast stehen geblieben ist.




ojs schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt mit dem NoJokes? War gestern da, habe aber keine Stop Schilder, wie auf Facebook geschrieben, gesehen. Kann man jetzt fahren oder nicht?


Also ich habe das hier:





Nicolai33 schrieb:


> Die Strecke wird einfach ohne TamTam sobald das Wetter wieder gut ist und die Ampel auf grün steht frei gegeben!!


So verstanden, dass der No Jokes automatisch mit offen ist, wenn die Ampel auf grün ist - und das war sie. Am Streckeneinstieg hat auch nichts darauf hingedeutet, dass sie noch geschlossen wäre, nur an dem Drop nach der Wegkreuzung hing ein Flatterband (wobei man das locker hätte überspringen können  ).




xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Ich finde nichtmal den Anfang vom No Jokes  Wo ist der ?


Tip: Einfach mal auf den riesig großen Tafeln mit der Übersichtskarte schauen, da isser eingezeichnet 




ojs schrieb:


> Am Ende vom Wild Hog dem Waldweg folgen. Nach ca. 1 km kommst Du automatisch am No Jokes an.


Dann stehst du halt am Ende...! Wir sind nach einem Besuch am Ü-Parcours von oben rüber gerollt, da kann man den Totenkopf am Einstieg fast nicht übersehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Den No Jokes werde ich aber wohl nie fahren


Ach was, ich bin den die Tage mit dem Hardtail gefahren, fand den aktuell flowiger als den Wildhog, da der an manchen Stellen etwas ausgefahren ist  Ist auch insgesamt sehr interessant, sieht verdammt spaßig aus! Allerdings kann ich an ein paar Stellen noch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, wie man über die jeweils weiteren der "Double-Pärchen" drüber kommen soll - z. T. weil ich nicht wüsste, woher ich die Geschwindigkeit nehmen soll, z. T. weil ich nicht wüsste, wie ich nach der Landung den nächsten Anlieger schaffen soll (ohne Wurfanker). Auch ein paar der Drops (bzw. deren Landungen) sehen etwas haarig aus, aber mal sehen, wenn man die Strecke ein paar mal gefahren ist, bin bei der Erstbefahrung mit dem Hardtail vieles nur gerollt und nur die kleinen Sachen gesprungen:









Auch hier ist mir nicht ganz klar, wie man da schnell genug sein soll, um *nennenswert* in die Luft zu kommen. War allerdings auch zu faul, fürs Foto ganz bis zum Weg hoch zu schieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (28. Mai 2012)

Ich werde ihn mir sicher mal näher anschauen und auchmal drüberrollen aber mehr, denke ich jetzt zumindest, nicht  Ich hab schon Respekt vor dem künstlichen Steilhang am Übungsparcours, obwohl ich zumindest die meisten Sprünge auf der roten Linie locker mitnehme. Und um mich ganz rauszureden: Ich habe keine Protektoren, die Pflicht sind  Das Meiste ist wahrscheinlich eh Kopfsache


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2012)

Auch zum rollen ist der ganz spaßig, nur an einigen großen Sprüngen kommt man nicht allzu flüssig vorbei. Auf dem Stück nach der "Brücke" (da geht der Uphill des Rundkurs drunter durch!  ) gibts einige kleine Kicker/Tables, die man alle überrollen kann...


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2012)

wir haben uns die strecke kurz auf dem rückweg angeguckt. 
auf den no jokes hab ich echt bock, sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Lamima (29. Mai 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Ich finde nichtmal den Anfang vom No Jokes  Wo ist der ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolles Video, endlich mal jemand der nicht mit einem 180mm Fully da wie eine Maschine drüberhackt....ich mag ja Realität und so


----------



## Fubbes (29. Mai 2012)

ojs schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt mit dem NoJokes? War gestern da, habe aber keine Stop Schilder, wie auf Facebook geschrieben, gesehen. Kann man jetzt fahren oder nicht? Eine Abfahrt habe ich natürlich gemacht. Sehr gelungen, Lob. Unten sagte mir dann jemand, der Trail sei noch laut Facebook zu. So weit akzeptiert, aber wie gesagt, die Stopp Schilder sind nicht da.


Die offizielle Seite ist doch wohl die Flowtrail-Seite und nicht Facebook. Dort steht (wie schon geschrieben) ganz klar, dass der Nojokes offen ist, ohne Tamtam


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Mai 2012)

Der NoJokes ist noch zu, am kommenden Samstag finden noch letzte arbeiten zur Streckensicherung etc. statt.

Die Schilder wie auf der Facebook Seite zu sehen hängen jeweils am Einstieg des NoJokes. also ganz oben und nach der Kreuzung des Forstweg (  )

Wo auf der Flowtrail Seite steht das der NoJokes offen ist?

P.S. GPS Track NoJokes kommt auch unmittelbar wenn offen ist - ist aber auch so nicht schwierig zu finden.


----------



## Fubbes (30. Mai 2012)

Nicolai33 schrieb:


> Die Eröffnung am Samstag den 12.05. fällt Wetterbedingt aus!!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hi Mario, Tschuldigkeit, wenn ich Falschinformationen verbereite, aber das Posting von Sascha habe ich schon so verstanden, dass die Strecke offen ist. 
Ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige, der keine Notiz von Facebook nimmt. Wozu gibt es eine Flowtrail-Homepage?
Bei mir persönlich macht es aber keinen Unterschied, ob offen oder nicht, ich werde da sowieso nicht lang fahren 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Mai 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Hi Mario, Tschuldigkeit, wenn ich Falschinformationen verbereite, aber das Posting von Sascha habe ich schon so verstanden, dass die Strecke offen ist.
> Ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige, der keine Notiz von Facebook nimmt. Wozu gibt es eine Flowtrail-Homepage?
> Bei mir persönlich macht es aber keinen Unterschied, ob offen oder nicht, ich werde da sowieso nicht lang fahren
> 
> ...



Nein, du bist nicht der einzige  - Ich finde Facebook auch total überbewertet....  Als überzeugter Atheist und jemand der mehrfach gescheiterte Versuche einer Homöopathieüberdosierung demonstriert hat fange ich aber auch keinen Glaubenskrieg an.

Der Beitrag hier von nicolai33 hatte ich garnicht mehr auf dem Radar.
*Maßstab ist die Website!* 
Die verschiedenen Kommunikationswege muss man aber künftig besser abstimmen bevors durcheinander geht.


----------



## Otterauge (30. Mai 2012)

Am 03.06 wird die Gravity Pilots Jugend gegen 12uhr mal auf dem Flowtrail aufschlagen. Wir verlassen mal unsere Trainingsgelände in Eltville (Dirtville) und werden ein wenig die Gegend unsicher machen. 

Also nicht erschrecken wenn ein paar quirlige Jungspunde auch mal ein Sprung oder Anlieger näher unter die Lupe nehmen


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Der NoJokes ist noch zu, am kommenden Samstag finden noch letzte arbeiten zur Streckensicherung etc. statt.
> 
> *Die Schilder wie auf der Facebook Seite zu sehen hängen jeweils am Einstieg des NoJokes*. also ganz oben und nach der Kreuzung des Forstweg (  )


Seit wann denn  Letzte Woche Donnerstag waren die definitiv *nicht* da...! Da war am Einstieg nur das Schild mit dem Text (böse Strecke, nix für Weicheier etc.) und den Öffnungszeiten, sowie das traurig durchhöngende Flatterband nach der Wegkreuzung (aber nur am Drop).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiado (30. Mai 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Waren heute dort und haben viel mit genommen. Zum Einen 7GB Videomaterial, das noch verarbeitet werden will sowie 300 Bilder. Zum Anderen aber auch einen weitgehend positiven Eindruck über die neuen Streckenabschnitte. Was mir aber garkeinen Spaß gemacht hat, waren die hier schon oft angesprochenen 7 Pumptrackhügel. Und wer heute einen Sigma Tacho gefunden hat, der meldet sich bitte bei mir.
> P.S.: Als wir heute nach Hause fahren wollten, haben wir ein paar Leute gesehen, die auf dem Parkplatz gegrillt haben. Das geht garnicht ! Sowas ist nur eine potentielle Ärgerquelle mit dem Förster usw.. Und das muss nicht sein



Jup, und die Einweggrills lagen heute auch noch da. Parkplatz 3. Nehmt doch wenigstens eure Sauerei mit


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Seit wann denn  Letzte Woche Donnerstag waren die definitiv *nicht* da...! Da war am Einstieg nur das Schild mit dem Text (böse Strecke, nix für Weicheier etc.) und den Öffnungszeiten, sowie das traurig durchhöngende Flatterband nach der Wegkreuzung (aber nur am Drop).



Also am Freitagmorgen habe ich am Einstieg und Wegkreuzung noch Band und den DINA4 Ausdruck mit dem "Clown" (Strecke noch gesperrt) hängen sehen. 

Wie sieht denn ein fröhliches Flatterband aus?  Nennt sich das dann Nato-Draht wenn die rein optische Wirkung nicht ausreichend ist sondern eine wirkliche Sperrwirkung gegeben sein muss?

In Zukunft wird an den Einstiegen/Kreuzungen auch eine Kette mit Schild hängen wenn die Ampel auf rot ist. Auch wenn die gelegentliche Diskussion "Ampel nur im Internet und nicht am Trail" schon ein wenig albern ist und es zusätzlich Aufwand verursacht dann die Ketten vorzuhängen und abzuhängen. Ampel wird dann in der Regel auch abends vorher 'geschaltet' damit man bei weiterer Anreise klar ist wo man dran ist. 

Wenn ich mich morgen früh mit dem Förster treffe hole ich noch den Einweggrill weg wenn er dann noch da liegt. Echt ärgerlich sowas.


----------



## V3n0m (30. Mai 2012)

Chiado schrieb:


> Jup, und die Einweggrills lagen heute auch noch da. Parkplatz 3. Nehmt doch wenigstens eure Sauerei mit



Ich war einer der Leute die an besagtem Tag gegrillt haben. Wir haben definitiv ALLES an Müll mitgenommen und zu Hause entsorgt. Hab sogar extra nochmal geschaut ob nicht doch ein Kronkorken oder kleine Plasikstück von der Verpackung liegen geblieben sind, bevor wir gefahren sind.

Und das dort Müll liegen bleibt, ist wirklich unnötig! Da schließe ich mich an.

Gerade Einweggrills ermöglichen es eigentlich, solche Probleme nicht aufkommen zu lassen. Oder seht ihr das anders?


----------



## ojs (30. Mai 2012)

Jetzt am Montag wurde auch noch mal gegrillt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Also am Freitagmorgen habe ich am Einstieg und Wegkreuzung noch Band und den DINA4 Ausdruck mit dem "Clown" (Strecke noch gesperrt) hängen sehen.
> 
> Wie sieht denn ein fröhliches Flatterband aus?  Nennt sich das dann Nato-Draht wenn die rein optische Wirkung nicht ausreichend ist sondern eine wirkliche Sperrwirkung gegeben sein muss?
> 
> In Zukunft wird an den Einstiegen/Kreuzungen auch eine Kette mit Schild hängen wenn die Ampel auf rot ist. Auch wenn die gelegentliche Diskussion "Ampel nur im Internet und nicht am Trail" schon ein wenig albern ist und es zusätzlich Aufwand verursacht dann die Ketten vorzuhängen und abzuhängen. Ampel wird dann in der Regel auch abends vorher 'geschaltet' damit man bei weiterer Anreise klar ist wo man dran ist.


Echt komisch... ich wollte noch von dem "Stillleben" am Einstieg mit dem Totenkopf, dem Schild und dem Fahrrad-Wrack ein Foto machen, hätte ich wohl mal tun sollen. Da war definitiv weder ein Band noch ein Schild! Wurden die vielleicht erst am Donnerstag Nachmittag/Abend aufgehängt? Wir waren am frühen Nachmittag dort und das Schild wurde ja auch erst Donnerstag Abend auf FB gepostet...

Keine Sorge, ich bin keiner, der auf Teufelkommraus seinem Egoismus nachgehen muss - wenn gesperrt ist, ist gesperrt und gut, hat ja auch seinen Sinn. Gerade, da ich (zumindest sporadisch) auch in der IG mitlese, war ich vorab sehr skeptisch und hätte mich ggf. auch mit einem reinen Ablaufen zum Ankucken der Bauten zufrieden gegeben. Da aber am Einstieg wie geschrieben nichts zu sehen war, das auf eine Sperrung hindeutete, haben wir soz. beim Fahren besichtigt (hätte ich mich dabei gewaffelt, wäre es mein Problem gewesen ). Das "traurige" Absperrband hing unter dem Drop durch und ein Schild war da auch nicht zu sehen, die optische Wirkung war mMn nicht eindeutig und hätte sich auch nur auf den Drop beziehen können, daher sind wir da auch weiter gefahren. Mal ehrlich: An der Stelle wäre vermutlich keiner den Forstweg runter gerollt...

Eine Kette finde ich generell auch überflüssig, dass die Ampel auf der Website maßgebend ist, ist doch eigentlich bekannt. Und wenn jemand wirklich fahren will und ihm egal ist, ob er z. B. bei nassem Boden den Trail kaputt fährt, wird ihn auch eine Kette nicht hindern...! Wenn die Situation wie letzte Woche aber echt nicht eindeutig ist, finde ich erstens, dass ihr daraus keine übereilten Schlüsse für die allgemeine Situation ziehen und es zweitens Leuten, die diesem Irrtum zum Opfer gefallen sind, nicht übel nehmen solltet


----------



## xXJojoXx (30. Mai 2012)

Mir geht es bei der Grillsache eigentlich garnicht um den Müll sondern ums Generelle ! Diese Strecke wurde zum Glück genehmigt und ist legal und das ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Wenn dann aber der Förster daher kommt und sieht, dass die Leute am Parkplatz grillen wird in das sicher nicht fröhlich stimmen. Ich finde, man sollte sich an die Regeln im Wald halten, gerade bei so einer "heiklen" Sache.
Klar würde ich mir auch gerne ein schönes Steak grillen, nach ner Runde Flowtrail surfen. Aber für mich gibts das leider erst zu Hause


----------



## ojs (30. Mai 2012)

Ich denke, dass ist nicht allen klar. Evtl. muss man noch ein Schild mit den "Regeln" aufstellen: "Müll mitnehmen, nicht grillen, nicht in der Öffentlichkeit in der Nase bohren, usw."


----------



## V3n0m (30. Mai 2012)

ojs schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ist nicht allen klar. Evtl. muss man noch ein Schild mit den "Regeln" aufstellen: "Müll mitnehmen, nicht grillen, nicht in der Öffentlichkeit in der Nase bohren, usw."



Ich glaube immer noch das Einweggrills (die zu Hause entsorgt werden) keine Probleme bereiten sollten.
Bist du nicht der Meinung?


----------



## Kostemer (30. Mai 2012)

Einweggrills verleiden aber doch gerade dazu sie liegen zu lassen weil sie im Sinne nach gebrauch Müll sind. Ohne natürlich mit Finger auf jemand zu zeigen.

Ich glaub ihm gehts auch eher um die Feuerstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (30. Mai 2012)

So als Unbeteiligter Mitleser: Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es speziell für größere Gruppen durchaus attraktiv ist nach dem Biken gemeinsam zu grillen.

Vielleicht postet ja jemand der sich auskennt mal die Regeln zum Grillen im Wald. Ist es auf dem Parkplatz okay (wenn man seinen Müll mitnimmt) oder ist es generell in einem gewissen Umkreis zum Wald verboten? Vielleicht gibt es sogar einen offiziellen Grillplatz in der näheren Umgebung den man nutzen könnte?

Nur so als Vorschlag zur Deeskalation...


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2012)

... damit nicht - zb durch funkenflug - der ganze wald ungewollt brandgerodet wird. war ja recht trocken die letzen tage. denke darum geht es.


----------



## Kostemer (31. Mai 2012)

Wenn mein Bike geliefert wird wollte ich da mal fahren. Fackelt ja nid das Teil ab!


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2012)

http://www.dein-grillplatz.de/stromberg


----------



## Lamima (31. Mai 2012)

Heute dem Flowtrail auch mal meinen ersten Besuch abgestattet.
Ich muss sagen, da hat sich jemand deutlich Mühe gegeben - allerdings ist es stellenweise (vor allem wegen der Wurzeln) mit einem komplett ungefederten Rad wenig flowig, aber Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem


----------



## Fubbes (31. Mai 2012)

Die Wurzelpassagen konnte man vor einem Jahr noch gut dem Hardtail "rollen". Mittlerweile ist das aber so ausgefahren, dass es selbst mit etwas Federweg unangenehm geworden ist. So ist das halt mit frequentierten Wegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lamima (31. Mai 2012)

Ja, auf den Wurzelpassagen war wenig mit rollen, das sollte man eher unter Fahrtechniktraining verbuchen. "Schlimmer" fand ich allerdings diverse Wurzeln vor und hinter Anliegern und Sprüngen, da war schon ankern angesagt wenn man nicht blöde in das Bauwerk einschlagen wollte...


----------



## ojs (31. Mai 2012)

Nana, Wurzeln lockern die Abfahrt ein wenig auf. Und mit ein wenig Fahrtechnik können sie einen sogar schneller machen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Mai 2012)

sry das soll ja keine waldautobahn für rennräder sein, würde mir sogar noch paar mehr wurzeln wünschen


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2012)

Klar, mit einem komplett starren Rad ist es etwas "unbequem", mit einem Hardtail finde ich es ok - war ja gerade letzte Woche damit dort. Die einzigen Stellen, die mir wirklich aufgefallen sind, waren die eine langezogene leichte Rechtskurve gegen Ende des ersten Teils (etwas ausgefahren, man rutscht leicht weg) und die 2 Löcher am Anfang des allerletzten Anliegers. Davon abgesehen war alles eigentlich so wie letztes Jahr. Das Stück vor dem Felsen am Anfang des Tannenstücks und der Teil zwischen Table und den 2 Anliegern am Ende war ja noch nie glatter...

EDIT: mehr Wurzeln muss nicht sein, ist ja immer noch ein FLOW-Trail  Und auch wenn man da z. B. selbst mit einem Enduro drüber bügelt, sollte man schon noch an die Anfängertauglichkeit denken (i. d. R. weniger Fahrtechnik UND weniger Federweg...!)


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2012)

geht auch starr gut. RQ 2.4 sei dank


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2012)

Du schon wieder!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2012)

Lamima schrieb:


> Tolles Video, endlich mal jemand der nicht mit einem 180mm Fully da wie eine Maschine drüberhackt....ich mag ja Realität und so


 


Lamima schrieb:


> ....ich mag ja Realität und so


 
Was ist das denn für eine Feststellung? Kann man das mal erklären?


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (31. Mai 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> geht auch starr gut. RQ 2.4 sei dank



Das DU das wieder sagst wa ja klaar 

Du fährst auch im Bikepark mit nem kinderdreirad ruter ..hauptsache ES rollt


----------



## Fubbes (31. Mai 2012)

Für's Protokoll: Ich habe auch schon mal jemandem mit einem Einrad runterfahren sehen. Wieviel Federweg er hatte, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (31. Mai 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Für's Protokoll: Ich habe auch schon mal jemandem mit einem Einrad runterfahren sehen. Wieviel Federweg er hatte, weiß ich nicht.



Da gibts ein Foto von wie er den Steingap runter springt!!!!
 finds nur leider nicht....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (31. Mai 2012)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Da gibts ein Foto von wie er den Steingap runter springt!!!!
> finds nur leider nicht....!



http://lutzeichholz.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/IMG_6364hell.jpg

( http://lutzeichholz.de/training-im-flow-trail-stromberg/ )


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> http://lutzeichholz.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/IMG_6364hell.jpg
> 
> ( http://lutzeichholz.de/training-im-flow-trail-stromberg/ )



geil. aber der flow kommt, vermute ich zumindest, etwas kurz.


----------



## hesinde2006 (5. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag ist Feiertag ! Wer fährt nach Stromberg ?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Juni 2012)

das wetter sagt nichts gutes, evtl ist er ja garnich auf.


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juni 2012)

fahr in deinem "hauswald" - der is IMMER auf .-


----------



## Bembel_Benji (5. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> fahr in deinem "hauswald" - der is IMMER auf .-




Ich wäre am Samstag gerne mal gefahren. Dann hätte ich es dieses Jahr endlich mal geschafft hinzukommen, aber Petrus wird mir mal wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> fahr in deinem "hauswald" - der is IMMER auf .-



Da baut und repariert auch die Gummibärenbande die Anlieger und Sprünge.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (8. Juni 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Da baut und repariert auch die Gummibärenbande die Anlieger und Sprünge.



 LOL!!!!
Und mit dem Gummibärentrank sind auch 15 Meter Drops mit dem Hardtail kein Thema mehr!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juni 2012)

Genau! 
Und zwar berghoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (8. Juni 2012)

Andere Frage wollen morgen evtl mal ne Runde drehen ... Wie siehts Ampeltechnisch aus ??

Petrus sagt ja das....


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juni 2012)

.... da brauchts keine sprünge ... da sind zig nette , flowige trails - die nie ZU sind .. das meinte ich .. schöne s we noch ..


----------



## koellefornia (16. Juni 2012)

An die Locals,
was ist denn heute an Regen runtergekommen? Meint ihr die Strecken sind morgen fahrbar?


----------



## Bembel_Benji (16. Juni 2012)

Ich kann zwar nicht für die Verantwortlichen sprechen, da aber die Trockenphasen sehr mau waren, möchte ich behaupten die Ampel bleibt rot.
BTW: Es schüttet jetzt gerade mal wieder recht kräftig.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (16. Juni 2012)

koellefornia schrieb:


> An die Locals,
> was ist denn heute an Regen runtergekommen? Meint ihr die Strecken sind morgen fahrbar?



Also im Moment siehts generell mit dem Wetter schlecht aus ... regnet immer wieder ..denke auch das die Trockenphasen einfach zu kurz sind damit mal was abtrocknet !!!

Denke auch das die ampel (zu recht) rot bleibt! 

Aber kuck einfach auf die Homepage Ampel und dann siehste es ja ...!


----------



## koellefornia (16. Juni 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar nicht für die Verantwortlichen sprechen, da aber die Trockenphasen sehr mau waren, möchte ich behaupten die Ampel bleibt rot.
> BTW: Es schüttet jetzt gerade mal wieder recht kräftig.



Danke ... Offiziell Bestätigt bei Facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raumfahrer_spif (8. Juli 2012)

falls die wetterfragen langsam nerven: sorry, im voraus.
aaaber, es lässt mir keine ruhe 
wie sehen die prognosen für dienstag aus? ich gehe mal davon aus,
dass es heute in stromberg genauso heftig runter gemacht hat wie bei mir zuhause (oh, ich sehe gerade, dass wetter.de von wenig regen dort spricht - also für heute. war dem so?). der montag soll sonnig werden, kein regen. 
wird die ampel am dienstag vorraussichtlich grün und die strecke ok sein?

vielen dank für eure infos

gruß
michael


----------



## Kaltumformer (9. Juli 2012)

So wie die Vorhersage ist wird sie wohl auf 'grün' bleiben. Feuchte und Matschige Stellen wird es dennoch haben. (BTW: Die nicht optimale Drainage im 190° Anlieger wurde letzten Sa. mit dem Pömpel bearbeitet, sollte jetzt erstmal eine Zeit lang eine größere Pfütze verhindern. - war aber auch nur relevant wenn man mit zu wenig Speed durch ist und unten gefahren ist... )

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=106290&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## canecorso (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

wir wollen morgen früh mal nach Stromberg fahren, welcher Parkplatz ist denn "unten" ? Also wir würden gerne erst hoch fahren, dann runter.

Danke schonmal für die Antwort(en)

mfg.seb.


----------



## nailz (9. Juli 2012)

wenn du die Abfahrt des Wildhog meinst, dann stell den Wagen auf P3 ab


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (9. Juli 2012)

nailz schrieb:


> wenn du die Abfahrt des Wildhog meinst, dann stell den Wagen auf P3 ab



hast du frei oder surfst du während der mittagspause im netz? wenn du frei haben solltest. nächster versuch stromberg: morgen.
ich hab garnicht erst gefragt, weil ich dachte dass du arbeiten musst.


----------



## nailz (9. Juli 2012)

Maloche ist angesagt. Ich schau ab und zu mal ins IBC während der Arbeit


----------



## canecorso (9. Juli 2012)

okay, danke.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (9. Juli 2012)

@ canecorso: mit welchem bike fährst du denn in stromberg? mit dem happy hour? dann nehm ich ne videokamera mit


----------



## canecorso (10. Juli 2012)

nein, kein happy hour bin ja nicht lebensmüde mit den bremsen die da dran sind - in kombination mit meinem gewicht 

Werde das Stumpjumper nehmen.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (10. Juli 2012)

schade. hätte was historisches gehabt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h19n-5qIp78"]Klunkerz: A Film About Mountain Bike History      - YouTube[/nomedia]

außerdem hättest du, neben dem typ der auf dem einrad runter ist, flowtrailgeschichte geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canecorso (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn man langsam fährt und ne federgabel mit scheibenbremse einbaut sollte das gehen, nur hinten geht keine andere bremse rein . . .


----------



## Sebel (27. Juli 2012)

Moin!

wollte evtl. morgen eine runde auf dem flowtrail drehen. wettervorhersage ist allerdings eher mies: regenschauer den ganzen tag über.

da ich heute abend schon von köln aus losfahren wollte:
wie sieht es denn erfahrungsgemäß mit der befahrbarkeit bei so nem wetter aus?

danke schonmal für die infos.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (27. Juli 2012)

bei regen eigentlich geschlossen, kannst zur sicherheit auf der flowtrail homepage den status erfahren, ampel rot -> geschlossen, ampel grün -> lass krachen! Viel spass!


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Juli 2012)

Strecke wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit offen sein.

Kachelmann sagt auch nur noch 0,9mm an:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=106290&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## Sebel (27. Juli 2012)

gleich ma nen bookmark auf die station gesetzt 

herzlichsten... dann werd ich wohl morgen mal mit nem kollegen das ein oder andere ründchen drehen

schönes wochenende!


----------



## Fubbes (27. Juli 2012)

Fahrt die Wetterstation nicht um


----------



## nrgmac (31. Juli 2012)

Die steht noch.... Schön war´s am Sonntag!


----------



## Sebel (31. Juli 2012)

jau, hab sie immer knapp verfehlt.
war wieder sehr geil und dank kachelmann auch top wetter!

und vielen dank an die fleissigen lkeute, die bei dem geilen wetter nich selber gefahren sind, sondern die strecke repariert haben.
Ihr seid grooooßartig Jungs!


----------



## Kaltumformer (3. August 2012)

Noch eine Woche bis zur Eröffnung des No Jokes :

http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/78-willkommen/97-vorankuendigung-eroeffnungstermine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valium97 (3. August 2012)

Kann man den No Jokes auch erst ab nächster Woche fahren, oder ist das nur die verschobene, offizielle Eröffnung?


----------



## Pittus (5. August 2012)

Da ich vorige Woche und Anfang dieser Woche zwei schöne Tage auf dem Flow Trail hatte, möchte ich mich in erster Linie bei meiner Frau bedanken 

Ohne sie hätte ich garnicht gewusst, dass es den Flowtrail gibt, sie hat den Flyer angeschleppt   Da ich ja wie fast immer (biketechnisch) unvorbereitet in den Urlaub bin.

Der nächste Dank geht an die Mädels und Jungs die diesen Trail möglich gemacht haben.  Ick hab euch lieb 

Würde der Trail 1-2 km näher an meiner Heimat liegen, würde man mich da öfters sehen (auch zum bauen). So ist es eine schöne Erinnerung an zwei Biktage die meiner Fahrtechnik nicht abkömmlich waren

Pitt


----------



## kaot93 (8. August 2012)

Ab wann gehts denn am Samstag mit der eröffnung los? kann man den Trail ab morgens befahren?
Weil ich hab in den nachmittag hinein nicht so viel zeit leider  
Grüße
Kaot


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. August 2012)

http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/78-willkommen/97-vorankuendigung-eroeffnungstermine

geht ab 10 uhr los


----------



## Kaltumformer (10. August 2012)

Habe mal den GPS Track zum No Jokes verlinkt (sieht man auch wie man wieder hoch zum Start kommt): http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/jgerman/anfahrt-parken bzw. direkt zu gpsies: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=onwqbelngxifbthd

Stände & Zelte etc. sind an P5 (Michels Walderlebnis).


----------



## kaot93 (10. August 2012)

Ick freu mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (12. August 2012)

Huhu liebe Leut,

hier auch nochmal die Info für alle :  

Das Video vom heutigen Eröffnungstag des No Joke Trails !!!








und die Bilder dazu gibts natürlich auch :


FOTOS NO JOKES TRAIL


dürft ihr gerne teilen , liken usw....!  


wer sich auf Bildern findet , aber möchte das diese gelöscht werden, bitte bei mir per PN melden danke!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. August 2012)

Fleissig fleissig!! Danke, fett!
Hat echt Bock gemacht gestern.

Danke noch mal an alle Organisatoren und Erbauer. Hammergeil was da entstanden ist


----------



## DerWahnsinn (13. August 2012)

Vieeeeeelen Dank ! Hat am We ein riesen spaß gemacht ! Absolut Top das neue Streckchen !

Gruß


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. August 2012)

Schöner Bericht:

http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...irn/vg-stromberg/stromberg-stadt/12302762.htm

(ich hab ständig noch "Sprungfeeling" - will wieder hin  )

Paar fotos und Zeilen gibts auch noch hier:
http://www.gravitypilots.de/No_Jokes_Trail_Eröffnung_in_Stromberg


----------



## extarnel (14. August 2012)

Hier mal eine flowige Runde Wildhog [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iat833oPhNU&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Wild-Hog-Trail, Flowtrail Stromberg      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Fubbes (14. August 2012)

Auch wenn ich "Helm"-Kamerafahrten kaum etwas abgewinnen kann, wird es doch gleich viel interessanter, wenn die Kamera den Herzschlag mit aufzeichnet, weil sie an entsprechender Stelle montiert wurde


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (14. August 2012)

Ikk freu mir ... denn seit samstag sind ja schon paar tage vergange .. und morgen fahre ich wieder hin ...ach das wird soo toll 

ps. subba video  und das mit dem herzschlag ..kenn ich irgendwie woher^^


----------



## stanleydobson (15. August 2012)

Wiso heizt da jeder wie vom teufel gejagd da runter? Ich würd da ganz gemütlich fahren


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2012)

Das frage ich mich auch: Genießen statt Flüchten!
Wenn man es sowieso nur so schnell wie möglich hinter sich bringen will, kann man gleich zu Hause bleiben


----------



## V3n0m (15. August 2012)

Meine Bremsen funktionieren nur schlecht =D Dafür kann ich nichts - ich würde auch gern die Landschaft genießen *hust* =P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (15. August 2012)

Weil man, wenn man schneller ist, weiter fliegt  Dafür kann mans ja mehrmals fahren...


----------



## nrgmac (15. August 2012)

Wie jetzt? Langsam runter und schnell hoch oder wie????


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (15. August 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Langsam runter und schnell hoch oder wie????



soll so leute geben die berghoch schnell fahren und bergab die landschaft genießen^^


und jaa ich kann den flowtrail auch nich langsam fahren ..ohne funktionierende HR bremse is das schwierig   und bei vollgas möchte ich nur ungern meinen anker mit der Vr bremse werfen^^


----------



## smutje74 (17. August 2012)

Ich hab mal von der Eröffnung die Bilder hochgeladen, aber nicht wirklich sortiert oder ausgewertet, ob se was taugen. Schaut einfach mal rein, vielleicht ist ja jemand dabei.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31452


----------



## nrgmac (17. August 2012)

Danke dafür. 
Aber sag mal: Kann die Kamera nicht wirklich scharf oder liegt das an der Kompressionseinstellung aus dem Forum?


----------



## Trainee1 (17. August 2012)

Flowtrailwetter


----------



## skaster (19. August 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Danke dafür.
> Aber sag mal: Kann die Kamera nicht wirklich scharf oder liegt das an der Kompressionseinstellung aus dem Forum?



Die Bilder sind doch scharf, nur die bewegten Objekte scheinen zu schnell gewesen zu sein .

Beim nächsten Mal einfach kürzer Belichten.


----------



## smutje74 (20. August 2012)

Sers,

zum einen liegt es wohl an meinem mangel an Talent.
Zum andere an der Kamera(Sony Cybershot TX10) die ich benutzt habe,
da gibt es nur so vorgefertigte Programme wie Sportbilder.
Vielleicht gibt es auch ne Möglichkeit, aber die kenn ich nicht, da ich das Ding einmal bis zweimal im Jahr raushole.


----------



## Uni560 (21. August 2012)

Kleine Anmerkung zur Strecke:
Bei den 7 Zwergen habe ich mir beim glaube 2ten Hügel den Kopf angehauen. Ich gehe von einem tief hängenden Ast aus. Bin den 2ten leicht gehüpft und habe eine Körpergröße von 186cm. Vielleicht könnte sich das mal einer bitte vor Ort anschauen. Könnte sein, dass 2 Meter Menschen dran hängen bleiben ohne zu "hüpfen".

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai33 (21. August 2012)

Ist notiert und wird erledigt!!


----------



## Uni560 (21. August 2012)

Vielen Dank. War leider meine letzte Abfahrt und die auch noch mit Platten, deshalb habe ich selbst nicht mehr nachgeschaut.


----------



## [email protected] (24. August 2012)

Ich würde gern zum Flowtrail fahren - suche aber nach Informationen zur Freizeitgestaltung für meine Frau und meine Kinder (Baby und 4 Jahre alter Junge). Was gibt es da so an Möglichkeiten in Stromberg?
Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß,
Kilian


----------



## SanMiguel (24. August 2012)

Also Stromberg vielleicht nicht so viel ( Schwimmbad ) aber in Bad Kreuznach gibts dafür um so mehr ( ca 15 km Entfernt ) . http://www.bad-kreuznach.de/sv_bad_kreuznach/Tourismus, Kultur, Sport/


----------



## Bembel_Benji (24. August 2012)

Ansonsten sind Mainz und Wiesbaden sehr gut zu erreichen, wo man bummeln gehen kann, Altstadt anschauen, Kultur, Kirchen, etc...
Gegenüber ist der schöne Rheingau der mit zwei Fähren zu erreichen ist. In Rüdesheim (15 min Fahrt mit dem Auto + Fähre) kann man durchaus auch einen ganzen Tag verbringen. Z.B. mit der Seilbahn (sehr beliebt bei Kindern) auf das Niederwald-Denkmal. In Schlangenbad (ca. 1 Stunde Fahrt) ist das Taunus Wunderland. Freizeitpark für Kinder.


----------



## Anselmus (24. August 2012)

Spielplatz auf dem Landesgartenschaugelände in Bingen. Zumindest meine Pens fahren da voll drauf ab. Ist auch nit so weit von Stromberg.

Siehe grüner Pfeil:
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.969076,7.885671&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=17

Parken kann man ganz gut beim Supermarkt rechts vom "A". Ist glaube ich nen Lidl.

Ansonsten ist vielleicht noch Tierpark in Rheinböllen was, ist die nächste Autobahnabfahrt von Stromberg aus:
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.02831,7.664838&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=14

Sollte man sich mal die Greifvogelshow ansehen, die ist ganz nett gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (24. August 2012)

Zu Wiesbaden fällt mir noch Fasanerie ein. Die ham nen Tierpark und auch ganz netten SPielplatz und koscht nix


----------



## Fubbes (24. August 2012)

Das Schwimmbad in Stromberg ist schön, aber ein Freibad, also nur bei gutem Wetter. Wasser allerdings sehr kalt.

Weitere Optionen:

In Rheinböllen (5 km entfernt von Stromberg) gibt es einen Tierpark, sehr schön.
Ebenfalls Rheinböllen: Hallenbad, auch zu empfehlen
Bingen: Flummyland, Innentürspielplatz.
Schifffahrt von Bingen nach Rüdesheim und Seilbahn zur Germania hoch. Das finden Kinder immer toll.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Micha-L (24. August 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Zu Wiesbaden fällt mir noch Fasanerie ein. Die ham nen Tierpark und auch ganz netten SPielplatz und koscht nix



Wiesbaden ist aber schon ganzschön weit weg. Da kann er gleich am SK fahren. 

Ich denke Rüdesheim ist echt eine gute Idee. Mit dem Auto nach Bingen (5min fahrt) und in Bingen mit der Personenfähre nach Rüdesheim. In Rüdesheim dann mit der Seilbahn zum Niederwalddenkmal. Dort gibts auch eine sehenswerte Raubvogel-Schau.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Bembel_Benji (24. August 2012)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Wiesbaden ist aber schon ganzschön weit weg. Da kann er gleich am SK fahren.
> 
> Ich denke Rüdesheim ist echt eine gute Idee. Mit dem Auto nach Bingen (5min fahrt) und in Bingen mit der Personenfähre nach Rüdesheim. In Rüdesheim dann mit der Seilbahn zum Niederwalddenkmal. Dort gibts auch eine sehenswerte Raubvogel-Schau.



Ne halbe Stunde bis Wiesbaden würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als weit weg bezeichnen.

Aber das mit der Vogelschau kann ich bestätigen. Ist auch definitiv was für die Kids.


----------



## Kostemer (25. August 2012)

Ganz klar rüdesheim


----------



## Litzi (27. August 2012)

Servus Leute,

ich würde gerne am Donnerstag mal den den Flowtrail ausprobieren. Ist jemand von euch auch dort? Fahre nämlich zum ersten Mal hin und bin alleine, wäre cool wenn man sich oben antreffen könnt.

Gruß Litzi


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. August 2012)

Als ich gestern Mittag kurz da war (für 45min um was zu reparieren) habe ich in der Zeit 7 Leute am Wild Hog getroffen. Die Chancen bei bei gutem Wetter jemanden zu treffen sind also nicht so schlecht.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (28. August 2012)

ich brauch mal ein paar meinungen:

was ist die ultimative flowtrail-waffe? 150mm all-mountain (wie schreiben die fachblätter so gerne: "...mit endurogenen..") oder ein 160mm enduro/ leicht-freerider?

grund für die frage: eventueller neukauf 2013 mit folgender problematik:

ich bin die strecke jetzt drei mal mit meinem (klassischen) freerider (180/170mm; bockschwer) und drei mal mit meinem 5 jahre alten commencal meta (am, 140/140, leicht enduromäßige upgrades: reifen, vorbau, lenker, lrs).
der freerider ist mir zu dick und schwerfällig, das all-m immer noch ein klein wenig zu schwach auf der brust.
ich denke aber, dass aktuelle 150mm allmountains im vergleich zu meinem alten wahrscheinlich schon als enduros durchgehen könnten. mein herz tendiert trotzdem zu nem waschechten enduro. mein verstand sagt allerdings: "vielleicht reicht ein all-mountain und wenn es ans touren geht bist du froh ein am untern hintern zu haben".

ach so, eine info könnte noch wichtig sein: der nojokes ist in meinem alter kein ziel mehr. einsatzbereich beschränkt sich also auf wildhogmäßige trails.

was ist eure meinung?

gruß
michael


----------



## Wassertrinker (28. August 2012)

Man kann nicht nur in mm-federweg denken. 
Geometrie usw. spielen auch eine Rolle. 

Wenn du dir ehr twas enduromäßigeres (160mm) kaufst ist das schlimmste, was dir passieren kann, dass du bei einer Tour etwas zu langsamer bist. 
Kaufst du dir ein AM (150mm) bist du bei einer tour schnell, aber wenn du doch mal auf den NoJokes willst (vielleicht nur einen einzelnen Sprung) dann bist du schnell an den Grenzen des Rades.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. August 2012)

Nabend,

ohne Werbung machen zu wollen, weil ich selber eines fahre: Last Herb 160. Ich habe das 180er und als freerider aufgebaut. Kenne aber auch das 160er und das ist eine für alles. Guter Vortrieb aber auch extrem gute Bergabperformance. Mein Herb ersetzt alle anderen Räder durch die wechselbare Wippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (28. August 2012)

Hmmm, ich fahre mit einem aktuellen Remedy auch den NoJokes Trail. Also ein AM 150, ok, hinten sind es 157mm, aber vernachlässigbar. Das schöne am Remedy ist, dass ich damit auch jede Tour genießen kann. 

Auch auf dem NoJokes kann ich damit alles springen, also auch die weiten Gaps oder auch, schönes anschauliches Beispiel, den großen der beiden Drops am Ende. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass heutige 150er das schon aushalten und nicht Fehl am Platze sind. Insbsondere die hohe Wendigkeit und das leichte Handling lassen den "Flow" und die Freude am Fahren erst so richtig aufkommen.

Trotzdem denke ich ab und zu, ob es mit einem Freerider nicht noch besser wäre. Plüschiger dürfte es schon sein, wäre halt _einfacher_ zu fahren - im harten Geläuf und im Wurzelwerk, wie auch direkt nach den Landungen bei den Sprüngen. Mit einem AM muss man besser und sauberer Fahren.

Ich denke, man braucht in Stromberg kein DH mit 200 und mehr - das höre ich oft von den Jungs, die dort damit fahren und am meisten eine gewisse Agilität vermissen.

Meine Idealvorstellung für Stromberg wäre also ein Radl mit 170 bis 180mm Federweg; ich sag mal bspw. ein Kona Entourage oder ein YT Noton (also schwere Enduro - Freerider - bis abgespeckter, leichter DHler...name it).


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (28. August 2012)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich fahre mit einem aktuellen Remedy auch den NoJokes Trail. Also ein AM 150, ok, hinten sind es 157mm, aber vernachlässigbar. Das schöne am Remedy ist, dass ich damit auch jede Tour genießen kann.
> 
> Auch auf dem NoJokes kann ich damit alles springen, also auch die weiten Gaps oder auch, schönes anschauliches Beispiel, den großen der beiden Drops am Ende.
> 
> ...



Stimme dir da total zu !!! Gute Empfehlung! 

Außer ...ich finde das wenn  er noch Touren fahren will denke ich 160 mm usw.. als klassisches enduro ausreichend!

Es gibts ja Enduros im 160 mm bereich die sehr leicht sind und schön agil oder auch geos die eher schwerfällig sind...muss man eh ausprobieren am ende..!

was ich bspw. am Canyon Torque gut finde man kann es in ganz vielen verschiedenen setups fahren von enduro bis dh ! und man ist mit dem rahmen immer gut dabei.


----------



## COLKURTZ (28. August 2012)

raumfahrer_spif schrieb:


> (...)
> ach so, eine info könnte noch wichtig sein: der nojokes ist in meinem alter kein ziel mehr. einsatzbereich beschränkt sich also auf wildhogmäßige trails.
> (...)


 

Fast übersehen, sorry. Wenn Du das Ganze auf den Wildhog einschränkst, dann geht meine Empfehlung mehr Richtung AM 150 oder gut fahrbares 160er Enduro, wie Dashing-Guy eben treffend schrieb.


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. August 2012)

am meisten hat mit der flowtrail spass gemacht mit meinem freeride/enduro hardtail (norco sasquatch 140mm)
und mit nem geliehen santa cruz nickel (125mm hinten und 140mm vorn)

finde beide bikes absolut ausreichend man kann schnell antreten super agieren
und der fw ist für alles was auf dem trail kommt ausreichend.
logisch war das nickel komfortabler aber keinesfalls  bedeuted schneller 

war auch schon mit meinem AM dort , haibike trailstar 140mm und 160 vorn aber so viel muß garnicht sein...

mein bighit war dagegen absolut zu viel


----------



## nailz (28. August 2012)

@ raumfahrer: hast ne mail von mir..

Den Wildhog bin ich ebenfalls mit dem EN-HT schon gefahren. Es geht damit eigentlich alles. Bloß vor den Doubles habe ich a weng Respekt  und im Tannenstück gehts (mir) zu sehr aufs Knie

Alles jenseits von 150/160mm sind dort total oversized. Hoch geht nahezu nur noch schiebend, runter veschenktes Potenzial. In den "sieben Zwergen" habe ich schon einen DHler versacken sehen, dessen Fahrwerk einfach dermaßen viel Schwung geschluckt hat


----------



## Bembel_Benji (29. August 2012)

Also ich bin mit meinem AM auf dem Wildhog vollkommen zufrieden. Hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass ich mit nem Enduro schneller/besser wäre. Zumal ich auch (leider) an einer Hand abzählen kann, wann ich innerhalb eines Jahres auf dem Flowtrail unterwegs bin. Sonst fahre ich unterschiedlich anspruchsvolle Touren und da bin ich bis dato sehr zufrieden mit meinen Uphillfähigkeiten.
Ich denke wenn du den entsprechenden Fitnesslevel hat und mit deinem Freerider Spaß hattest, wirst du mit nem Enduro glücklich werden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2012)

Ich war, wie Nailz und HeavyBiker, auch schon oft mit meinem Enduro-Hardtail auf dem Wildhog unterwegs. Der Trail macht damit absolut Spaß und ich springe damit auch alles bis auf das Gap und den Drop (was beides mit dem Rad locker ginge, mir aber zu hart ist). Ich habe sogar im ruppigen Tannenstück schon einen mit einem Demo vor mir her geschoben... also mit richtig dickem Gerät ist man dort absolut falsch. Ich fahre den Trail allerdings auch gerne mit meinem Torque (180/170 Stahlfeder), da man es bei einigen Sachen einfach besser stehen lassen kann und eben so Sachen wie der Drop einen nicht so zusammenknüppeln. Das Torque pedaliert sich aber auch recht gut und ist nicht zu soft abgestimmt, daher hat man damit die Nachteile eines Bigbikes eben nicht.
Als Optimum würde ich ein potentes aber wendiges Enduro ansehen. Am besten keins mit VPP Hinterbau, die pedalieren sich im Stehen nicht so gut.


----------



## DerEmrich (30. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> (...) also mit richtig dickem Gerät ist man dort absolut falsch.(...)



Is das ne Herausforderung?


----------



## Uni560 (30. August 2012)

Ich fahr den Wildhog mit vorne 150mm, hinten 130mm und ich wünschte mir hinten ein klein wenig mehr Federweg, ansonsten alles bestens. Mit 160mm vorne und 150mm hinten kann man dort denke ich über alles mit viel speed und flow drüberbügeln. 

(Manchmal, gerade bei den letzten Abfahrten, wünsche ich mir im Tannenstück einen DHler ..^^)

Ach was ich vergessen habe: Ich habe es selbst erlebt und Freunde berichten das gleiche .. mit den 160mm Federweg und ner 34er Gabel wird man im Uphill nicht wirklich vieeel langsamer. Zumindest nicht bedeutend. Der Luft-Dämpfer wiegt auch nicht bedeutend mehr ..


Greif zum Enduro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (30. August 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Ich fahr den Wildhog mit vorne 150mm, hinten 130mm und ich wünschte mir hinten ein klein wenig mehr Federweg,



also mit der richtigen geo finde ich diese fw menge absolut spitze und ausreichend

wie gesagt das geliehene nickel hatte ja auch "nur" 125 hinten und hat super gebügelt


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2012)

DerEmrich schrieb:


> Is das ne Herausforderung?


Ich hab damit nur sagen wollen, dass viel Federweg, schwere DH-Reifen etc. auf dem flachen Flowtrail eher hinderlich als nützlich sind 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also mit der richtigen geo finde ich diese fw menge absolut spitze und ausreichend


Jepp, Geo macht VIEL mehr aus als der Federweg.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (30. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hab damit nur sagen wollen, dass viel Federweg, schwere DH-Reifen etc. auf dem flachen Flowtrail eher hinderlich als nützlich sind
> 
> 
> Jepp, Geo macht VIEL mehr aus als der Federweg.





mensch er hätte sich bestimmt auf ein Duell zwischen Dirt HT und Big Bike gewünscht :-D

Und das mit der Geo sehe ich auch so ...merke ich sehr oft wenn ich mal auf anderen Hobel´n sitze ...!


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. August 2012)

FR HT bitte


----------



## Uni560 (31. August 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also mit der richtigen geo finde ich diese fw menge absolut spitze und ausreichend
> 
> wie gesagt das geliehene nickel hatte ja auch "nur" 125 hinten und hat super gebügelt



Das ist richtig, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht! Wie gesagt fährt es sich echt genial mit der FW Kombi.

Allerdings befinde ich mich in der 0,1 Tonnen Klasse und springe mit dem AMS 130 z.b. nicht den BreakfastTable-Drop. Das will ich dem Bike irgendwie nicht so ganz zumuten.


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2012)

oh ja schwanzvergleich 

der alte flowtrail geht auch starr recht flott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (31. August 2012)

Jo .. demnächst wird aus dem Flowtrail ein Racetrail mit Zeitnahme an jedem Viertel! xD


----------



## Bembel_Benji (31. August 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Jo .. demnächst wird aus dem Flowtrail ein Racetrail mit Zeitnahme an jedem Viertel! xD



LOL! Genau!
Oben am Schild kann man sich einen Transponder ausleihen und in jeder Sektion wird gemessen. Der schnellste bekommt am Ende der Saison das goldene Wildschwein!


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2012)

aber nicht in minzsauce


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. August 2012)

wow geil... bin dabei 

...beim zeitmessen und schweinchen


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2012)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> mensch er hätte sich bestimmt auf ein Duell zwischen Dirt HT und Big Bike gewünscht :-D


Die Tatsache, dass ich schon Leute auf DH-Sofas mit dem HT vor mit her geschoben habe, bedeutet nicht, dass mich nicht andere auf so einem Teil brutal zersägen würden  Außerdem hab ichs nicht so mit Schwanzvergleich und mir ist sehrwohl bewusst, dass ich nicht auf WC-Niveau fahre 

BTW: ich weiß, dass mein kleiner, flacher Rahmen wie ein Dirtbike aussieht, aber ich habe dir schonmal gesagt, dass das ein Enduro-/FR-HT ist 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> FR HT bitte


Danke!  




a.nienie schrieb:


> der alte flowtrail geht auch starr recht flott.


Für ganz hart wäre ICH definitiv zu weich. Aber so hart wie du werde ich auch nie werden (wollen) 




Uni560 schrieb:


> Jo .. demnächst wird aus dem Flowtrail ein Racetrail mit Zeitnahme an jedem Viertel! xD


Wir brauchen einen Stop-o-Mat!


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (31. August 2012)

Also bei so ner Zeit Stopp Geschichte wäre ich dabei !!! .. so ein Endurorennen ... Wildhog + Rundkurs als bergauf Sektion ..das wäre cool!

und Bob ... ach was weiß ich ^^ hätte den Hobel nich als Enduro HT bezeichnet :-D  ...wir sind doch eeeh alle die wildesten FREERIDER :-D


----------



## Uni560 (31. August 2012)

Ja mal im Ernst ... RFID-Chips mit inaktiven Kontrollpunkten, sodass kein Strom benutzt werden muss und aktive Minisender die eine Knopfzelle intern haben. 
So muss kein Strom dort hingelegt werden. 

Kann monatlich ausgeliehen werden, kostet dann halt xâ¬ und die werden als Spende wieder in die Strecke investiert. Nach dem Monat werden die Chips in die "Spendenbox" geworfen und ausgewertet -> Monatliche Highscore.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (31. August 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Ja mal im Ernst ... RFID-Chips mit inaktiven Kontrollpunkten, sodass kein Strom benutzt werden muss und aktive Minisender die eine Knopfzelle intern haben.
> So muss kein Strom dort hingelegt werden.
> 
> Kann monatlich ausgeliehen werden, kostet dann halt x und die werden als Spende wieder in die Strecke investiert. Nach dem Monat werden die Chips in die "Spendenbox" geworfen und ausgewertet -> Monatliche Highscore.



Gute Idee ..schreib das doch mal an die Verantwortlichen!



Wobei ich für so ne kleine Eventgeschichte wäre ... wie ich eben meinte...!

Endurorennen:

Wild Hog  unterteilt in die einzelnen Abschnitte

+ Rundkurs als Bergaufabschnitt 

und vllt. noch andere Strecken oder Abschnittideen ..!


So als Tagesevent ...!  Vllt als Highlight zur Sasioneröffnung!


----------



## nailz (31. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BTW: ich weiß, dass mein kleiner, flacher Rahmen wie ein Dirtbike aussieht



Was soll ich mit meinem zu heiß gewaschenen Chameleon denn sagen?!? Mir wurde schon BMXer nachgesagt  



The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Also bei so ner Zeit Stopp Geschichte wäre ich dabei !!! .. so ein Endurorennen ... Wildhog + Rundkurs als bergauf Sektion ..das wäre cool!



Staffelrennen! Ich fahre den Wildhog runter, übergebe unten an dich und du fährst den Rundkurs 



Uni560 schrieb:


> Ja mal im Ernst ...



Die Idee an sich hat Potential. Ich fürchte nur, dass daduch "Übermotivierte" animiert werden das Gas über ihre Verhältnisse stehen zu lassen und die Herren mit dem roten Pluszeichen auf der Kutte sich öfter am Trail blicken lassen müssen


----------



## Uni560 (31. August 2012)

nailz schrieb:


> Die Idee an sich hat Potential. Ich fürchte nur, dass daduch "Übermotivierte" animiert werden das Gas über ihre Verhältnisse stehen zu lassen und die Herren mit dem roten Pluszeichen auf der Kutte sich öfter am Trail blicken lassen müssen



Ja, das ist auch meine Befürchtung.
Wenn man soetwas als Event macht, muss man Messpunkte anbringen. Man könnte praktisch ein Event als "Spendenaktion" für einen Startschuss für ein dauerhaftes Projekt machen, um das ganze finanzieren zu können.

Die Transponder gibt es nur über Anmeldung (damit auch ein Name bei der Trackingauswertung dabei steht auf z.B. der Homepage) und dabei muss man mit einem Haken oder Unterschrift anhaken, dass man es sich zutraut dies durchzuführen und dadurch keine anderen gefährdet. Die Post Zustellung wird einmal im Monat durchgeführt und das Porto ist in der "Anmeldegebühr" inkludiert.

Die Leute, die sich um den Trail kümmern, lesen hier mit. Ich denke nicht, dass ich es speziell nochmal per Email an die schreiben muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (31. August 2012)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Gute Idee ..schreib das doch mal an die Verantwortlichen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na das fänd ich ja mal RICHTIG COOL


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (31. August 2012)

ich erweitere die contest-idee um eine weitere rubrik: "fettestes grinsen". läuft folgender maßen: die teilnehmer schmeißen sich den wildhog runter. unten steht einer mit einem high-tech-30cm-lineal und misst das grinsen von mundwinkel zu mundwinkel. wer den längsten hat..äh..das längste (grinsen) gewinnt.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (31. August 2012)

@nailz :  ...ääähm wadde ...äähm NEIN :-D

@uni560:   naja besser ist das denn am ende gehts unter ! is immer seperat besser ...! nachvollziehbarer ! 

aber ich würde mich spontan dazu bereit erklären mal so ne Eventidee vorzuschlagen ..mit vllt noch etwas imput von euch oder denen die Bock auf sowas hätten!

Vllt. könnt ich ne Doodle Abfrage hier machen wer sowas möchte und ...dann mal sehen!

Denn ich finde das könnte A: durch teilnahmegebühren usw. spendengelder bringen für die strecke  B: den bekanntheitsgrad der strecke steigern C: einfach subba :-D


----------



## DerEmrich (1. September 2012)

Wenn hier schon von Rennen gesprochen wird hätte ich dann gerne nen Best Whip Contest so wie diesen da:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Whip-Off-World-Champs-Part-2-video-2012.html


Irgendwo im Wald wird sich sicher n 15m Table unterbringen lassen oder?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2012)

Wie war denn heute der Zustand des Wildhog?
Eig. interessiert mich nur der erste und der letzte Abschnitt (ab Tannenstück).

Danke


----------



## Arthur27 (2. September 2012)

War heute das zweite mal auf dem Flowtrail und hab mir auch mal den No Jokes angeschaut.
Also ich kann nur ein grosses "Respekt" und Dankeschön an die Erbauer und Pfleger der Strecke geben. Beide Strecken machen einfach irrsinnig Spaß ... nur schade dass ich 80km bis zum Flowtrail habe, sonst würde ich viel öfter da sein.

Hab direkt mal eine kleine Spende rübergeschoben, das nächste Bierchen geht also auf mich


----------



## kaot93 (2. September 2012)

DerEmrich schrieb:


> Wenn hier schon von Rennen gesprochen wird hätte ich dann gerne nen Best Whip Contest so wie diesen da:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Whip-Off-World-Champs-Part-2-video-2012.html
> 
> ...



Da wär ich ganz sicher mit dabei!!! Wenn man den einen Tabel im NoJokes ca. 3 Meter länger macht und danach die Strecke etwas begradigt würde das sogar schon gehen!
Bin ich total für...

btw: Wers noch nicht gesehen hat :


----------



## equipe-r1 (7. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es in der Nähe eigentlich einen Bike-Verleih? Oder Test-Center? Würde ja gerne mal mit einem anständigen Freerider bzw. Enduro die Strecke bezwingen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. September 2012)

SO... heut endlich mal wieder da gewesen!
war ein perfekter bike tag auf 2 super strecken.

bin sowohl wildhog als auch no jokes mit dem FR HT gefahren was super ging und mega laune gemacht hat 
auf dem no jokes hab ich lediglich immer die kleinere variante der sprünge / drops gewähl ... war ja das erste mal heut 
hab insg. 8 abfahrten auf dem wh gemacht und 3 auf dem nj wobei ich die letzte abfahrt des tages auf meinem bighit sofa gemacht hab den wh hinunter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




danke an die erbauer für 6h komprimierten gelände rad spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (8. September 2012)

Erythropoetin?   für die Power


----------



## Bembel_Benji (9. September 2012)

equipe-r1 schrieb:


> Gibt es in der Nähe eigentlich einen Bike-Verleih? Oder Test-Center? Würde ja gerne mal mit einem anständigen Freerider bzw. Enduro die Strecke bezwingen.



Ich glaube das Waldhotel vermietet Bikes. Ansonsten mal die umliegenden Händler ansprechen. In Stromberg ist ein BMC Händler und die All Mountains in Wiesbaden können dir vielleicht auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. September 2012)

nailz schrieb:


> Erythropoetin?   für die Power




scheis ker4rwe ... ich kapier grad garnix was dzusagst  ...hä was is mit power=? altern war das geil heut heut ... der wine tag ur.aub hat scih geliohnt ... party on#


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. September 2012)

u d isch brauch keine band ich hab cd player


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. September 2012)

word gn8


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hab insg. 8 abfahrten auf dem wh gemacht und 3 auf dem nj [...] 6h komprimierten gelände rad spass


9 Abfahrten an einem Tag und das auch noch in 6h... du bist echt ein Tier  (wobei ich das ja eh schon weiß... )




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> scheis ker4rwe ... ich kapier grad garnix was dzusagst  ...hä was is mit power=? altern war das geil heut heut ... der wine tag ur.aub hat scih geliohnt ... party on#


Hattest du gesoffen oder hast du Probleme mit deiner Tastatur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (9. September 2012)

Ich wollt heute auch endlich mal nach Stromberg...leider is mit gestern die Hinterradachse gebrochen... ich hoff ich schaff´s dieses Jahr noch...
Man hört ja wirklich nur Gutes von der Strecke!


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 9 Abfahrten an einem Tag und das auch noch in 6h... du bist echt ein Tier  (wobei ich das ja eh schon weiß... )
> 
> 
> Hattest du gesoffen oder hast du Probleme mit deiner Tastatur?




ähm .... ja sorry , ersteres traf zu


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. September 2012)

so... nochmal ein schneller nachtrag zum benötigten federweg in stromberg


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2012)

Ich nehme an, du warst alleine. Hast dir viel Mühe gegeben mit Kamera aufstellen. Schön anzuschauen.


----------



## Nduro (12. September 2012)

Schönes Video .


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. September 2012)

danke  , ja war alleine da an 2 tagen.

samstag war ich nur zum biken da und montag hab ich die cam dabei gehabt


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (12. September 2012)

raumfahrer_spif schrieb:


> ich brauch mal ein paar meinungen:
> 
> was ist die ultimative flowtrail-waffe? 150mm all-mountain (wie schreiben die fachblätter so gerne: "...mit endurogenen..") oder ein 160mm enduro/ leicht-freerider?
> 
> ...



es ging bei dieser frage weniger um den faktor federweg, als um die frage wie sich belastungen die z.b. der wildhog mit sich bringt auf das material auswirkt. sind heutige all-mountains so robust, um auf dauer gesund zu bleiben oder sollte man auf nummer sicher gehen und direkt zum enduro greifen. ich habe bei touren noch nie höhenmeter gezähl, durchschnitsgeschwindigkeiten berechnet und ein tacho wird nie den weg an meinen lenker finden... zu dem klettern wohl viele moderne enduros sicherlich besser als mein altes am. trotzdem gerät meine entscheidung für ein enduro immer wieder ins wanken. bei meinem permanenten trainingsrückstand und dauerkonditionsproblemen wäre es auch nicht schlecht, berg hoch entspannter in die pedale treten zu können. die entscheidung macht mich noch wahnsinnig.
um mal konkreter zu werden. die kandidaten wären:
radon slide 150
yt wicked 160 
rose uncle jimbo 2
nukeproof mega am


----------



## Bembel_Benji (12. September 2012)

Ich denke wir können uns in dieser Hinsicht die Hand reichen. Ich fahre meist nur einmal in der Woche und meine Fitness ist zwar schon besser geworden, aber immer noch sehr "ausbaufähig".
Auch ich schere mich nicht darum möglichst viele Höhenmeter in möglichst geringer Zeit abzuspulen. Uphill ist ein notwendiges "Übel" um auf den Berg zu kommen, den man gepflegt und mit Schwung runter fahren möchte.
Das alles funktioniert mit meinem AM sehr gut.
Ich bin regelmäßig mit Light-Freeridern unterwegs mit denen ich auf diversen Tourabschnitten durchaus gut mithalten kann. Es gibt auch nur wenige Stellen wo ich den Chickenway nutzen muss, da mein Fahrwerk dort an seine Grenzen gerät.
Auch der Wildhog lässt sich sehr schön und stressfrei fahren. Lediglich beim Tannenstück könnte man etwas mehr Federweg gebrauchen, aber das sagen selbst Leute die mit 170mm+ dort unterwegs sind.
Ich werde auch irgendwann auf ein Enduro umsteigen, aber bis dahin muss mein Fitness-Level noch um einige Stufen ansteigen um das Upgrade verlustfrei zu verarbeiten.
Fazit: All Mountain MTB =


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (12. September 2012)

raumfahrer_spif schrieb:


> es ging bei dieser frage weniger um den faktor federweg, als um die frage wie sich belastungen die z.b. der wildhog mit sich bringt auf das material auswirkt. sind heutige all-mountains so robust, um auf dauer gesund zu bleiben oder sollte man auf nummer sicher gehen und direkt zum enduro greifen. ich habe bei touren noch nie höhenmeter gezähl, durchschnitsgeschwindigkeiten berechnet und ein tacho wird nie den weg an meinen lenker finden... zu dem klettern wohl viele moderne enduros sicherlich besser als mein altes am. trotzdem gerät meine entscheidung für ein enduro immer wieder ins wanken. bei meinem permanenten trainingsrückstand und dauerkonditionsproblemen wäre es auch nicht schlecht, berg hoch entspannter in die pedale treten zu können. die entscheidung macht mich noch wahnsinnig.
> um mal konkreter zu werden. die kandidaten wären:
> radon slide 150
> yt wicked 160
> ...



edit: natürlich hängt die belastung die auf das bike wirkt mit der fahrweise und dem geschick des fahrers zusammen. da ich zu selten zum biken komme denke ich mal, dass ich vielleicht eher unsauber fahre.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so... nochmal ein schneller nachtrag zum benötigten federweg in stromberg


Sehr geil!!  Schön gefahren, toll gefilmt und gur geschnitten 
Sowas würd ich auch gern mal machen, hab aber bisher noch nie die Muse gefunden, mich mal in Vid-Bearbeitung etc. rein zu fummeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (13. September 2012)

Probier mal den Windows Movie maker, mir gings ähnlich am Anfang, tausende gb Material und versucht mit Sony Vegas was zu basteln, Stunden gesessen nix bei rumgekommen. Mit dem Movie maker gehts flott, zwar nicht die ultrageilen Videos trotzdem passabel bei geringem Zeitaufwand.


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sehr geil!!  Schön gefahren, toll gefilmt und gur geschnitten
> Sowas würd ich auch gern mal machen, hab aber bisher noch nie die Muse gefunden, mich mal in Vid-Bearbeitung etc. rein zu fummeln



falls Du am wochenende mal zum flotrail eierst, sag bitte vorher bescheid.


----------



## nailz (13. September 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> falls Du am wochenende mal zum flotrail eierst, sag bitte vorher bescheid.



....und mir! Evtl wirds Sanctions last ride. Das Santa is leider schon zerlegt 

Sehr schöne Eindrücke vom Flowtrail, Thorsten!


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. September 2012)

mein vid is auch mim movie maker gemacht... geht recht easy 
wollte eigentlich am 22 wieder in stromberg sein aber mußte es auf den 29. verschieben, da bin ich dann aber auf jeden fall am start


----------



## a.nienie (14. September 2012)

29.9.? mal gucken, am 30. ist crosswars, da darf ich es vorher nicht übertreiben


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. September 2012)

joa dann guck mal


----------



## Chricky86 (14. September 2012)

So wie es aussieht bin ich mit 2 Freunden am Do. 27.9. da...


----------



## nils_z (14. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger auf dem Trail, ich kauf mir vielleicht in nächster Zeit mal ein neues rad und leg dann zusammen mit nem kumpel auch mal richtig los. Meine Frage ist als anfänger, wie schnell muss man über die Rampen fahren, oder wie schnell fahrt ihr so allgemein auf dem Trail... da ich nur ein Hardtail hab bin ich etwas eingeschränkt aber viele abschnitte kann man ja schon relativ schnell fahren. 
Ich rolle eigentlich mehr über die rampen als das ich springe... deswegen die frage.

Gruß Nils


----------



## Trainee1 (15. September 2012)

Morgen Trail !!! Wer ist dabei ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (15. September 2012)

Bin morgen aufm Trail! Kann jemand Fotos von mir und meinem Neffen machen. Habn nur ne Handykamera


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. September 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Probier mal den Windows Movie maker, mir gings ähnlich am Anfang, tausende gb Material und versucht mit Sony Vegas was zu basteln, Stunden gesessen nix bei rumgekommen. Mit dem Movie maker gehts flott, zwar nicht die ultrageilen Videos trotzdem passabel bei geringem Zeitaufwand.


Ja, mit dem hab ich auch schon ein paar (non-bike) Sachen gemacht, ist recht brauchbar. Um damit mal ein richtiges Bikevideo zu basteln, müsste ich erstmal entsprechend Material generieren  Habe ich bisher eben deshalb gelassen, weil ich dachte, dafür müsste eine "richtige" Software her. Naja, vielleicht probiere ich das ja demnächst echt mal aus...




a.nienie schrieb:


> falls Du am wochenende mal zum flotrail eierst, sag bitte vorher bescheid.


Ich wollte dir nur Bescheid sagen, dass ich am WE nicht am Flowtrail war 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich am 22 wieder in stromberg sein aber mußte es auf den 29. verschieben, da bin ich dann aber auf jeden fall am start


Hmm, am 28. bin ich eh in MZ, habe aber danach dann kein Zimmer mehr dort... ansonsten ist WE und Flowtrail immer recht schwierig, da meinem Mädel die Anfahrt zu lange ist...




nils_z schrieb:


> ich bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger auf dem Trail, ich kauf mir vielleicht in nächster Zeit mal ein neues rad und leg dann zusammen mit nem kumpel auch mal richtig los. Meine Frage ist als anfänger, wie schnell muss man über die Rampen fahren, oder wie schnell fahrt ihr so allgemein auf dem Trail... da ich nur ein Hardtail hab bin ich etwas eingeschränkt aber viele abschnitte kann man ja schon relativ schnell fahren.
> Ich rolle eigentlich mehr über die rampen als das ich springe... deswegen die frage.


Bei den meisten Kickern ist die mögliche Geschwindigkeit eine nach oben offene Skala  Du meinst vermutlich, wie schnell man sein muss, um richtig abzuheben? Das ist jetzt schwer in Worte zu fassen, sowas wie einen Tacho benutze ich nicht. Beuge einfach in der Anfahrt Arme und Beine, strecke sie im Absprung und mach dich leicht (vergleichbar wie beim Bunnyhop), damit kommt man eigentlich auch bei recht niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ganz gut in die Luft. Und mit dem Hardtail ist man beim Springen der Kicker eigentlich kein Bisschen eingeschränkt, eher im Gegenteil... man kommt leichter in die Luft, da keine Hinterbaufederung Energie schluckt.

Zur Frage nach der Geschwindigkeit auf dem Trail: immer so schnell wie geht


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, am 28. bin ich eh in MZ, habe aber danach dann kein Zimmer mehr dort... ansonsten ist WE und Flowtrail immer recht schwierig, da meinem Mädel die Anfahrt zu lange ist...



schade , wäre cool gewesen mal wieder zusammen zu biken 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zur Frage nach der Geschwindigkeit auf dem Trail: immer so schnell wie geht



WORD !!! einfach kette rechts und los


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2012)

smubob: schreib mir mal ne mail, vielleicht können wir da was machen.


----------



## doko (19. September 2012)

Hab mal eine komplette Abfahrt vom Wildhog aufgenommen. Da hab ich rund 5 Minuten und 20 Sekunden gebraucht. Danach war aber Schnappatmung angesagt. 

Muss auch unbedingt vor Saisonende noch den No Jokes testen. 
Weiss Jemand wie lange der ist und wie lange etwa das Hochschieben dauert?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (19. September 2012)

5:20 ist jetzt aber nicht sooo schnell 

länge kann ich schlecht schätzen aber bist in unter 10 min wieder oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (19. September 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> länge kann ich schlecht schätzen aber bist in unter 10 min wieder oben



In unter 10 Min. wieder oben sein ist aber recht flott! In normalem Tempo hab ich ca. 15 Min. gebraucht. Meine Fitness ist zwar nicht rausragend, aber so schlecht bin ich auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (19. September 2012)

jau, sagen wir zwischen 10-15 min, dadurch das man in der hälfte ja wieder fahren kann kommt es einem recht schnell vor


----------



## nils_z (19. September 2012)

Alles klar, danke an alle für die antworten, wegen der geschwindigkeit 
Leider kann ich diese woche nich mehr fahren... WE verplant...
Den no joke hochschieben dauert ca. 10-20min. kommt auf die fitness an, weils beim ersten abschnitt schon gut hochgeht  dafür noch besser runter


----------



## doko (19. September 2012)

Joa werde wahrscheinlich Samstag vor Ort sein. 
5:20 Minuten waren ab Kamera anschalten bis ausschalten. Also für die reine Abfahrt wahrscheinlich 4:50. 
Fahr aber auch erst seit Anfang Mai, daher gehts mit sehr großer Sicherheit noch deutlich schneller, wobei ich über den letzten, verblockten Teilabschnitt gefühlsmäßig am schnellsten drüber geballert bin. 
Naja ich bin gespannt auf den No Jokes Trail


----------



## Fubbes (19. September 2012)

Wie wär's, wenn wir hier auch mal die schnellsten Auffahrtszeiten sammeln, da hätte ich vielleicht ne Chance 
Ich finde jedenfalls runterfahren anstrengender. Nach 1x hab ich da genug


----------



## a.nienie (19. September 2012)

nicht, dass jetzt jemand auf die idee kommt den trail hochzufahren


----------



## doko (19. September 2012)

das wären dann aber nicht die Ersten. Mir ist das letzte Mal ne Gruppe, aus etwa 8 Italienern bestehend, entgegen gekommen. Die haben sogar noch ganz erschrocken geguckt als da plötzlich Jemand den Trail runtergefahren kam.


----------



## Marco_Rohr (19. September 2012)

*"Im Tiefflug durch den Wald"*

Artikel aus dem Magazin der Regionalinitiative Rhein-Nahe-Hunsrück, das zum Wirtschaftstag am 18.09.2012 erschienen ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nicht, dass jetzt jemand auf die idee kommt den trail hochzufahren


Ich bin das in Abfahrtsrichtung gesehen 2. Stück auch schonmal komplett hoch gefahren... das war allerdings noch einige Monate bevor der Trail überhaupt eröffnet wurde und unter der Woche abends. 

Was ich aber schonmal erlebt habe: 3 Leute, die das erste Stück *auf dem Trail* hoch geschoben haben - nicht neben dem Trail oder so, wie es jeder hirn-denkende Mensch machen würde -> auf der Forstautobahn, nein, MITTEN auf dem Trail!  Und das an einem Feiertag mit schönstem Wetter an dem viel los war...! Ich dachte echt, ich muss die töten, als ich das gesehen habe...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. September 2012)

Bin schon aufs Gap im oberen teil zugedonnert da stand auf einmal ein Holländer mit seinem Sohn mit aufm Absprung, erstmal in die Eisen und en lauten Schrei losgelassen. Darauf wurde entgegnet. Sörry kummt nichhhht nochhhhhmal vur!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. September 2012)

wenn demnächst ein paar grabhügel entlang der strecke...


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (20. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was ich aber schonmal erlebt habe: 3 Leute, die das erste Stück *auf dem Trail* hoch geschoben haben - nicht neben dem Trail oder so, wie es jeder hirn-denkende Mensch machen würde -> auf der Forstautobahn, nein, MITTEN auf dem Trail!  Und das an einem Feiertag mit schönstem Wetter an dem viel los war...! Ich dachte echt, ich muss die töten, als ich das gesehen habe...



sorry aber das erlebe ich so gut wie jedesmal .... stehen mitten in der landung nach dem gap aufm wh .... und tuen so als ob das normal sei ...

oder oder oder ..könnt dem arsch*** jedesmal eine in die dumme hackfr*** hauen ....

oder demletzt stehen zwei dummheiten an dem baumstamm northshore genau auf der kante  ...und das eine bike lag genau auf der auffahrt dazu ...  

einfach ohne worte ... und die tuen soo als ob s normal wäre ...könnt platzen vor wut!

wenn ich einen unfall baue wegen so dummheiten ..dann gibts 1. auf die fresse 2. bike in die presse 3. schadensersatz! 

alleine wenn ich nur an diese momente denke krieg ich en kotzreiz!


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. September 2012)

sorry aber da der trail für jedermann frau und kind sein soll ist eben auch damit zu rechnen das anfänger langsame oder eben auch welche die erstmal schauen wollen im weg rum stehen....
klar SOLLTE es nicht sein , KANN aber sein.
werde nächste saison wohl auch öfter mit meinem junior dort sein (dann 6 jahre) da dieser trail perfekt ist den umgang mit dem bike im wald zu trainieren und besser zu werden.
wenn dann einer freundlich oder normal fragt/sagt das er vorbei will kein problem,
ABER wer von hinten schon pöbelnd ankommt der wird ein problemchen bekommen.

no offense, just my 2 cents


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. September 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn demnächst ein paar grabhügel entlang der strecke...


...stehen, dann werden sie hoffentlich als Kicker geshaped  Jump to Nirvana!
(puhuuu... dark, isn't it?)


@ The_Dashing_Guy: mich nervt sowas ja z. T. auch, aber man muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> sorry aber da der trail für jedermann frau und kind sein soll ist eben auch damit zu rechnen das anfänger langsame oder eben auch welche die erstmal schauen wollen im weg rum stehen....
> klar SOLLTE es nicht sein , KANN aber sein.
> werde nächste saison wohl auch öfter mit meinem junior dort sein (dann 6 jahre) da dieser trail perfekt ist den umgang mit dem bike im wald zu trainieren und besser zu werden.
> wenn dann einer freundlich oder normal fragt/sagt das er vorbei will kein problem,
> ABER wer von hinten schon pöbelnd ankommt der wird ein problemchen bekommen.


Richtig. Das ist ja auch wieder etwas GANZ anderes und völlig ok.  Ich vermute auch mal, dass du deinen Kleinen vorher impfst, dass da unvermittelt Leute von oben geschossen kommen können und ihr nicht *unnötig* im Weg rumsteht. Wenn ich euch beide bei der Abfahrt treffen würde, würde ich 100pro auch anhalten und schauen, was ihr so treibt - auch wenn wir uns nicht kennen würden 
Worum es mir ging, war, dass viele Behinderungen *vermeidbar* sind. Strecke/Sprünge/Landungen kann man auch so checken, dass man niemanden damit stört -> keine Bikes in den Weg legen, offene Ohren + Augen haben und rechtzeitig beiseite gehen, nicht mitten auf der Strecke hochschieben, man hat ja überall nur 5m vom Forstweg zur Strecke.


----------



## a.nienie (21. September 2012)

dash: don't mess with HeavyBiker 

denke es geht schon um gegenseitige rücksichtnahme.
manche meinen halt, sie wären alleine.

jump to nirvana <-- made my day!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. September 2012)

Geil hier zu lesen.

Wenn mal wer hochschiebt und dabei guckt, kann das ja nicht das Problem sein. Wenn Leute hinter der Landung (Gap) stehen ist das Problematischer. 
Aber:
Ihr sprecht hier von einer sehr gemäßigten Endurostrecke. Eure Ausführungen hier werden so hochgespielt als ob es sich um eine DH Strecke alla Todtnau, Bmais oder oder handelt. Über Sprünge muss man sich am WH doch nun wirklich keine Gedanken machen. Landungen gibt es kaum. Und wenn viel zu kurz.

Auch diese Geschwindigkeitsdiskussion ist einfach nur zum schmunzeln. Man braucht lediglich am Gap ein wenig Schwung. 

Ich bilde mir ein nicht langsam zu sein. Aufgefahren bin ich auch schon. Wichtig ist hier, dass Väter hinter ihren Kindern und nicht vor ihnen fahren. Der Rest geht mit ein wenig Rücksichtnahme. Es gibt halt auch Tage an denen ist ein voller Trail doch vorprogrammiert ist. Also wer Sonntags biken geht, egal wo, ist selbst Schuld.


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. September 2012)

@ smubob + a.nienie

alles rischdisch


----------



## Kaltumformer (21. September 2012)

_"8. Die Nutzer sind dazu verpflichtet, sich jederzeit so zu verhalten, dass sie sich und andere Nutzer nicht gefährden. Hierzu gehören insbesondere ein ausreichender Sicherheitsabstand und eine den Strecken und Sichtverhältnissen sowie dem eigenen Können angepasste Geschwindigkeit und Fahrweise. Langsamere lassen Schnellere passieren, sobald dies gefahrlos möglich ist. An unübersichtlichen Stellen darf nicht angehalten werden bzw. diese sind bei unfreiwilligem Stopp sofort zu räumen. An Trailkreuzungen gilt rechts vor links. Beim Kreuzen von Wanderwegen und von öffentlichen Straßen sowie  vor den Bremsschikanen ist höchste Vorsicht geboten. Bei einer Straßenquerung ist vom Rad abzusteigen! Wir bitten um Berücksichtigung der DIMB Trail Rules!"

[...]

10. Aus Sicherheitsgründen ist ein Betreten der Strecke für Fußgänger untersagt. Erhebliche Unfallgefahr!"_

http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/jgerman/nutzungsbestimmungen


----------



## Fubbes (21. September 2012)

Ich verstehe die Raserei auch nicht. Wer möglichst viel vom Weg haben möchte, muss ihn natürlich so langsam wie möglich runter fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (21. September 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Raserei auch nicht. Wer möglichst viel vom Weg haben möchte, muss ihn natürlich so langsam wie möglich runter fahren!



Das kann man sich zeitlich aber nur dann erlauben wenn man den Weg rauf vorher entsprechend hochsticht, nicht wahr ? 

P.S. Hatte am Mi leider keine Zeit.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (21. September 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> _"8. Die Nutzer sind dazu verpflichtet, sich jederzeit so zu verhalten, dass sie sich und andere Nutzer nicht gefÃ¤hrden. Hierzu gehÃ¶ren insbesondere ein ausreichender Sicherheitsabstand und eine den Strecken und SichtverhÃ¤ltnissen sowie dem eigenen KÃ¶nnen angepasste Geschwindigkeit und Fahrweise. Langsamere lassen Schnellere passieren, sobald dies gefahrlos mÃ¶glich ist. An unÃ¼bersichtlichen Stellen darf nicht angehalten werden bzw. diese sind bei unfreiwilligem Stopp sofort zu rÃ¤umen. An Trailkreuzungen gilt ârechts vor linksâ. Beim Kreuzen von Wanderwegen und von Ã¶ffentlichen StraÃen sowie  vor den Bremsschikanen ist hÃ¶chste Vorsicht geboten. Bei einer StraÃenquerung ist vom Rad abzusteigen! Wir bitten um BerÃ¼cksichtigung der DIMB Trail Rules!"
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



DANKE !!!!  Genau das ist auch meine Meinung.

PersÃ¶nlich finde ich das nur diejenigen den Wild Hog oder No Jokes betreten dÃ¼rfen wenn sie 
A: grundsÃ¤tzlich diesen runterbiken .... dabei ist es mir egal ob er den runterballert mit volldampf oder im easy eisschleckmodus oder im baby an bord modus ...! denn fahren is fahren egal bei welchem tempo ..!
(wenn ich ne gurke vor mir habe wird vorsichtig Ã¼berholt und gut ist)

B: oder zum Bautrupp gehÃ¶ren und was am werkeln sind

oder C: ne offizielle DIMB Schulung stattfindet ..!

und sonst hat dort auf der Strecke NIEMAND was zu suchen! Egal ob hinter einer landung oder davor oder im loch liegend oder oder oder!  

Denn es gibt genÃ¼gend grÃ¼nde wieso das gefÃ¤hrlich ist!  dafÃ¼r habe ich kein verstÃ¤ndnis!

denn ich stehe auch nich auf ner autobahn oder auf ner kreuzung und kuck mir ma so die linienfÃ¼hrung an oder Ã¼be mal das anfahren an ner ampel ...! 

denn wer Ã¼ben will kann auf den Ã¼bungsplatz ! 

denn wenn ich mir schon bei fast jeder fahrt die knochen breche dann bitte deshalb weil ich zu doof zum fahren bin und nich weil ich Ã¼ber ein bike gestolpert bin oder ein bewegliches ziel getroffen hab ! 


Der Flowtrail is ne angelegte offizielle Bikestrecke und kein hometrail ...! Aufm hometrail wÃ¼rd ichs auch doof finden wenn jemand aufm trail steht ..aber das is eben was anderes!


----------



## blutbuche (22. September 2012)

@Steppenwolf :  find edie strecke nu´für kinder ( keine jugendlichen , sondern echt kl. kinder ) nicht geeignet . vor allem nicht , wenn viele auf dem trail unterwegs sind ... eventuell wochentags , wenn net viel los is ...


----------



## skaster (22. September 2012)

@ the_dashing_guy:
Also ich habe die Strecke beim ersten Mal auch inspiziert . An verschiedenen Stellen kommt man von der Forstautobahn da ja auch gut hin. Dabei habe ich aber auch Augen und Ohren offen und lass mein Rad selbstredend am Rand des Uphill liegen.

Fahr mal zu nem Downhill WC, du wärst sicher überrascht, dass die Pro's die Strecken ablaufen. Seltsam, wo es doch ne offizielle Strecke ist. Das Gleiche findet übrigens auch im Motorsport statt,egal ob Formel1 oder MotoGP um bei deinem Autobahnvergleich zu bleiben. Die Jungs machen dass natürlich nicht während des Trainings, sondern in den Zeiten wo die Strecken gesperrt sind,aber inspizieren muss schon erlaubt sein.

Um zu fotografieren steht man auch auf der Strecke, nicht jedoch auf der Line.

Bei hochschiebenden oder fahrenden Vollpfosten gebe ich dir aber Recht.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. September 2012)

Ich muss dieses Thema ganz dringend aus meinen Abos löschen.

Wie skaster es sagt, man muss sich auch mal ne Linie ansehen. Wenn man das nicht machen kann, stolpert man immer durch den gleichen Fehler.

Aber egal, ich finde die Strecke absolut übersichtlich und man fährt in niemanden "plötzlich" rein. Das Minigap ist die einzige nicht ganz einsehbare Stelle.

Jetzt hör ich auf und lösch das Abo.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. September 2012)

Die Diskussion ist geil 
Persönliche Meinungen kann man zwar äußern, nur bringen die einen nicht besonders viel weiter. 
Für die Benutzung der Strecken gelten die Nutzungsbedingungen! Und da steht einiges in der Beziehung drin.

Auf der Strecke nicht anhalten, sondern diese räumen. 
Andere Nutzer nicht gefährden.
Und:
Ausreichender Sicherheitsabstand.
Fahrweise dem Können, den Strecken- und den Sichtverhältnissen angepasst. (Es kann immer mal jemand da liegen!!!!)
Strecke bzw. Elemente vor der Nutzung überprüfen!

---

So, und jetzt nehmt mal Rücksicht und fahrt keinen über den Haufen. Das wär ja peinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (22. September 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> @ the_dashing_guy:
> Also ich habe die Strecke beim ersten Mal auch inspiziert . An verschiedenen Stellen kommt man von der Forstautobahn da ja auch gut hin. Dabei habe ich aber auch Augen und Ohren offen und lass mein Rad selbstredend am Rand des Uphill liegen.
> 
> Fahr mal zu nem Downhill WC, du wärst sicher überrascht, dass die Pro's die Strecken ablaufen. Seltsam, wo es doch ne offizielle Strecke ist. Das Gleiche findet übrigens auch im Motorsport statt,egal ob Formel1 oder MotoGP um bei deinem Autobahnvergleich zu bleiben. Die Jungs machen dass natürlich nicht während des Trainings, sondern in den Zeiten wo die Strecken gesperrt sind,aber inspizieren muss schon erlaubt sein.
> ...



Da ich mir mein gesabbel nich nochma durchlesen will sag ich es jetzt einfach mal sooo ... es gelten die nutzungsbedingungen..alles andere interessiert nicht!

und das man sich mal ne strecke anschaut is auch klar ! aber ich beziehe mich wirklich auf dieses mitten auf dem trail stehen oder das bike auf dem trail liegend oder oder ...das find ich einfach zum :kotz: 

wenn ich in der vergangenheit mir die strecke angeschaut habe dann wirklich an nem tag wo ich hätte nackt drüber laufen können und kein mensch es gesehen hätte und dann auch nur mit gegenseiter absicherung ...d.h. wenn nur von weitem jemand sichtbar oder hörbar gewesen wäre ..verlasse ich den trail soweit ich kann ..um niemanden zu behindern !

denn ich empfinde es nich nur als behinderung wenn jemand auf der strecke steht sondern auch wenn er knapp am rand steht oder sosntiges ...denn wenn ich z.b. den Ft fahre dann konzentriere ich mich bis zum geht nich mehr damit ich ihn so gut fahren kann wie möglich ...und dann kann es vorkommen das ich mich schonmal erschrecken kann ..wenn da aufjemand um die Ecke steht ...was evtl auch nachvollziehbar sei sollte...! denn auch wenn keine profi dh strecke is will ich da niemanden rumhampeln sehen.. vorallem beim no jokes nicht ...!


naja letzten Endes will ich einfach nur da runterballern und spaß haben und sonst nix...!


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. September 2012)




----------



## HeavyBiker (22. September 2012)

ich mag den hier lieber


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (22. September 2012)

das spiel ..spiel ich mal mit gääh ..! auch wenns spam ist...


----------



## Otterauge (24. September 2012)

Das ist der Flowtrail, wer da hin geht um sich den Kick zu holen und verbissen dort fährt der sollte doch lieber nach Wildbad u.Co. fahren.

Das ist eine Familien Strecke, WH schon was mehr aber geht doch nach Beerfelden da werdet ihr an jedem Baum abgelichtet und von Menschentrauben überrascht.

Habt Spass und freut euch das es Strecken gibt in der Nähe!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. September 2012)

Es wurde schon alles gesagt, nur nicht von jedem!


----------



## Fubbes (24. September 2012)

Den hatten wir noch nicht:
Ich könnte jedesmal kotzen, wenn ich die Forstpiste zum Startpunkt hochsteche und mir irgendwelche unfitten Piloten mit ihren bleischweren Fahrradähnlichen Maschinen beim Schieben den Weg versperren.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (24. September 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Den hatten wir noch nicht:
> Ich könnte jedesmal kotzen, wenn ich die Forstpiste zum Startpunkt hochsteche und mir irgendwelche unfitten Piloten mit ihren bleischweren Fahrradähnlichen Maschinen beim Schieben den Weg versperren.



 nich das ich nicht zu den schiebenden gehören würde ...aber das is nich ok ...! Schieben okay ...aber nich ne Horizontale 8 er Kette bilden so das niemand mehr vorbei fahren kann wie der Daniel


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. September 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Den hatten wir noch nicht:
> Ich könnte jedesmal kotzen, wenn ich die Forstpiste zum Startpunkt hochsteche und mir irgendwelche unfitten Piloten mit ihren bleischweren Fahrradähnlichen Maschinen beim Schieben den Weg versperren.



Spricht für eine erhöhte Toleranz (deines Magens).  

http://youtu.be/vCML-0NN-ro


----------



## Litzi (26. September 2012)

Servus,

ich wollte mal fragen ob die Ampel auf der HP nicht geht? Meine zeigt immer grün an. Ich würde nämlich gerne morgen hin aber ich möchte nicht eine Stunde umsonst fahren.

Gruß Litzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (26. September 2012)

Also bei mir zeigt die Ampel rot und das Wetter macht nicht den Anschein sich zu bessern.
Also besser morgen nicht fahren.


----------



## Litzi (26. September 2012)

ok,
jetzt geht sie bei mir auch


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. September 2012)

freitag und samstag soll faST GÄNZLICH regenfrei bleiben, werden samstag am trail sein


----------



## a.nienie (26. September 2012)

wenn es so weitergeht wird das niemals trocken bis samstag. leider.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. September 2012)

achwas , muß ja net 100% trocken sein , 80 reichen auch 
oben kommt ab donnerstag nacht nix mehr nach und unten hat dann zeit zum trockenen...
das ist pfälzer boden, das klappt schon


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. September 2012)

achja und falls doch alles essig ist haben wir noch plan B , beerfelden 
EGAL wie, samstag wird ganztägig gebiked


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> das ist pfälzer boden, das klappt schon


Pfälzer Boden?  Ich glaube wir müssen mal eine Stunde Erdkunde machen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. September 2012)

ups... was ein wort ausmacht 

wollte schreiben das ist WIE pfälzer boden !!!


----------



## nailz (26. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> EGAL wie, samstag wird ganztägig gebiked



Dacht' ich auch 

Leider beginnt bei uns die Traubenlese am Freitag. Da bin ich am WE eingespannt 
Wer also lieber, statt sich halsbrecherich hangabwärts zu stürzen, mit mir einen wunderschönen Tag im Wingert (Weinberg  ) erleben will, ist herzlich eingeladen. Scheren gibts genug....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> oben kommt ab donnerstag nacht nix mehr nach und unten hat dann zeit zum trockenen...
> das ist pfälzer boden, das klappt schon





HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wollte schreiben das ist WIE pfälzer boden !!!


Egal ob mit oder ohne "wie", das ist leider völlig falsch. Der Boden in Stromberg ist die gleiche Lehm-Schmiere wie man sie häufig in Hunsrück/Taunus/Odenwald... findet (zumindest was ich bisher davon gesehen habe). Mit dem Pfälzer Boden ist das nicht ansatzweise zu vergleichen! (Trocknet DEUTLICH langsamer und ist bei Nässe viel schlechter fahrbar)




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> achja und falls doch alles essig ist haben wir noch plan B , beerfelden
> EGAL wie, samstag wird ganztägig gebiked


Also meine ursprüngliche Idee (Freitags mit Bike nach MZ, bei a.nienie pennen, Samstags nach Stromberg) klappt egal wie nicht - hab noch zu viel Zeug aus der Bude mitzunehmen, das krieg ich zusammen mit dem Bike nicht gehändelt.  Ob sich was mit automobiler Anfahrt ergibt (auch Stromberg oder Beerfelden oder gar Lac Blanc) - mal sehen...




nailz schrieb:


> Dacht' ich auch
> 
> Leider beginnt bei uns die Traubenlese am Freitag. Da bin ich am WE eingespannt
> Wer also lieber, statt sich halsbrecherich hangabwärts zu stürzen, mit mir einen wunderschönen Tag im Wingert (Weinberg  ) erleben will, ist herzlich eingeladen. Scheren gibts genug....


Das kann ich zuhause auch haben  Zum Glück müssen wir selten mit der Hand lesen, weil fast alles mit dem Vollernter geht...


----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2012)

beerfelden als plan b fällt bei mir leider aus. will nicht, dass sich die buckelige verwandschaft verletzt


----------



## nailz (27. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das kann ich zuhause auch haben  Zum Glück müssen wir selten mit der Hand lesen, weil fast alles mit dem Vollernter geht...



Der Polenschreck fährt bei uns natürlich auch, aber wir haben viele Steillagen. Da reift der Riesling deutlich besser  
Klasse statt Masse!


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ups... was ein wort ausmacht
> 
> wollte schreiben das ist WIE pfälzer boden !!!



Das machts jetzt auch nicht besser... 

(> ich mach doch nur Spaß  )



nailz schrieb:


> Wer also lieber, statt sich halsbrecherich hangabwärts zu stürzen, mit mir einen wunderschönen Tag im Wingert (Weinberg  ) erleben will, ist herzlich eingeladen. Scheren gibts genug....



Solangs eben auch ein Wein*berg* ist und kein Weinfeld wie bei den Ackerwinzern gibts den:  Möglichkeiten mit der Schere und dem Büttschje die Reihen runterzurutschen habe ich hier auch genug.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. September 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> beerfelden als plan b fällt bei mir leider aus. will nicht, dass sich die buckelige verwandschaft verletzt


Ach, willst du ne Familientour den Wildhog runter guiden? 




nailz schrieb:


> Der Polenschreck fährt bei uns natürlich auch, aber wir haben viele Steillagen. Da reift der Riesling deutlich besser


Wir haben nur Hügel, nix steiles. Da müssen nur die ganz jungen per Hand geherbstet werden. (wir werden grad LEICHT off-topic )


----------



## Bembel_Benji (27. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> (wir werden grad LEICHT off-topic )




*Alles rund um den Flowtrail-Bilder/Videos etc.* unn Gschischde rund um de Woi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphine (28. September 2012)

Hi

zu meiner Verwunderung ist der Trail schon wieder OFFEN! Hat es in Stromberg einfach weniger geregnet? Die Strecke trocknet im Allgemeinen doch eher langsam ab, oder?

Sollte jemand heute dort sein, wäre ich bezüglich eines Zustandsberichts dankbar.


Gruß


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. September 2012)

also werd morgen so ab 9 uhr am start sein, hab nen kollegen dabei der eher einsteiger beim abwärtsfahren ist also erstmal auf das übungsgelände und dann so ab ca 10 uhr aufem trail... also bis morgen jungs


----------



## a.nienie (28. September 2012)

sind morgen auch am start. crosser testen


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (28. September 2012)

werde denke ich auch da sein mit nem bekannten


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. September 2012)

endorphine schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> zu meiner Verwunderung ist der Trail schon wieder OFFEN! Hat es in Stromberg einfach weniger geregnet? Die Strecke trocknet im Allgemeinen doch eher langsam ab, oder?
> 
> Sollte jemand heute dort sein, wäre ich bezüglich eines Zustandsberichts dankbar.



Mögliche Antworten - nur eine ist richtig 

A Der Zulieferer für rot und grün ist der gleiche wie hier und hier

B Die gelbe Zwischenstufe ist seit längerem Defekt und der Zulieferer ist in Verzug

C Die Ampelsteuerung hat erkannt das der Boden trocken ist

D Die Ampel wird gar nicht automatisch gesteuert sondern seit Mitte des Jahres ausschließlich von einem kalibriertem und zertifiziertem aus Funk und Fernsehen bekanntem ehemaligen Bundesliga Downhill Fahrer manuell bedient.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (28. September 2012)

Telefonjoker bitte!


----------



## endorphine (28. September 2012)

Wird denn die Ampel nicht von einer per UMTS angebunden Messstation mit den Eingangsgrößen
(Regenmenge,Temperatur, Windgeschwindigkeit, Luftfeuchte, Bodenfeuchte in 5, 10,20,50cm Tiefe, Wasseraufnahmefähigkeit der Bodens, Laub-Belag auf dem Trail, Bodendichte)
gesteuert?

Die könnte dann vielleicht sogar die zu erwartende Schlammtiefe berechnen und eine Reifenempfehlung aussprechen!


----------



## Fubbes (28. September 2012)

Die Ampel zählt die Anzahl der Fahrer auf dem Trail. Fährt keiner, ist es wohl nass


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. September 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sind morgen auch am start. crosser testen



hast aber net nur den crosser dabei?


----------



## a.nienie (28. September 2012)

nein, auch das pitch... ich grab heute mal in der kiste nach einem 32er oder 36er blatt sonst kann ich gleich laufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (28. September 2012)

ha ha ... also ein 32er sollte ich noch haben glaub ich falls du brauchst...


----------



## Till_Mann (28. September 2012)

@ bikende Handlese Winzer(Söhne/Töchter): hätte nicht gedacht das es hier so viele gibt. Genießt die gesunden Trauben dieses Jahr, letztes Jahr war ja zum biken um Welten besser aber zum Traubenlesen....
 @Flowtail: Ist euch auch schon mal aufgefallen, dass man den 2. Double auf dem No-Jokes nicht mit voller Kanne nehmen sollte? War letzen Sonntag da und hab den gleich mal komplett übersprungen und mich dahinter ordentlich hingelegt. 

Den blauen Fleck auf der Hüfte sprüre ich jetzt jeden Tag beim Traubenlesen


----------



## DerEmrich (29. September 2012)

Naja, der No Jokes is jetzt nicht unbedingt dafür ausgelegt um schnell zu fahren 
Die Sprünge sollte man daher schon kennen


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also werd morgen so ab 9 uhr am start sein





a.nienie schrieb:


> sind morgen auch am start.


Ich leider nicht :-/ dafür evtl. am So. Lac


----------



## Warpspinne (30. September 2012)

Wer hatn da gestern Fotos gemacht? Blaue Kleidung, soweit ich weis  War der mim Demo. Ist das Foto was geworden? LG


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. September 2012)

war cooler tag gestern und hat jede menge spass gemacht 
kollege von mir hatte erst weniger glück aber dann doch noch ne menge spass... war sein erstes mal am flowtrail


----------



## Warpspinne (30. September 2012)

Ach hier  der Sadist der ihn schön mit meinem Desinfektionsspray gequält hat ;D coole Fotos! Lg


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. September 2012)

ah du warst das  ... danke nochmal fürs spray, hat spass gemacht


----------



## blutbuche (30. September 2012)

@Heavy : hats du moonboots an ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (30. September 2012)

äh ... das bin nicht ich , nur ein bike von mir das ich nem kumpel gegeben hatte 
das sind sneakers mit weißen socken und hartschalen knie-schienbein schoner


----------



## Kaltumformer (1. Oktober 2012)

Ein Hinweis an der Stelle, die Strecke ist im Oktober bis 17:00 Uhr geöffnet. (Also seit heute 1 Stunde früher schluss).

Im November ist die Strecke wieder zu bis zum Frühling, also noch 4 Wochen, dann ist Zapfenstreich.

In 3 monaten ist Weihnachten und Silvester vorbei.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAvk8rem8qY"]Stenkelfeld - Weihnachten im Oktober - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## .floe. (1. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Info. Muss unbedingt nochmal hin dieses Jahr!


----------



## Fubbes (1. Oktober 2012)

Das passt ja für die Beinharte Herbsttour am 28.10. perfekt.


----------



## Kostemer (3. Oktober 2012)

Hi ho

Habe mir heute Morgen mal den Flowtrail angesehen.
Ist ja echt klasse gemacht. Die Jungs vor Ort auch alle gut drauf.
Das nächste mal nehm ich das Bike mit 

Der Unfallerin am Übungsplatz alles gute. Hoffentlich nichts ernstes passiert.
Völlig unverständlich aber wieso der Rettungswagen mit den Punkten nichts anfangen konnte ?!
Dachte die Punkte wären bei der Leitstelle hinterlegt?

Grüße


----------



## prof.66 (3. Oktober 2012)

So war heute mit meinem Brunder und einem Kumpel auch das erste mal am Flowtrail (Grünes und Silbernes Canyon und wein weißes Kona)

Muss sagen es macht er richtig Fun den Trail zu fahren, lässt sich auch als absoluter Einsteiger ohne Probleme fahren, das letzte Stück des Wildhogs ist zwar nicht ganz so 
meine sache aber es lässt sich fahren . Die Leute die Vorort waren sind auch absolut
locker und es gibt keinen Stress auf der Strecke

Ein großes Kompliment an die Erbauer und an alles die etwas damit zutuen gehabt haben.

Wenn am Sonntag das Wetter passt dann sind wir wahrscheinlich wieder am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (3. Oktober 2012)

Bin am Sonntag auch mit nem Kumpel vor Ort -aber nur wenn sich Samstag Nachmittag spätestens schon absehen lässt, dass die Strecke auch offen ist. Von Leverkusen aus ists n bisschen weit um das auf gut Glück zu machen -_-


----------



## achimrotwild (3. Oktober 2012)

hi, war heute auch noch mal da. hat sich seit letztem jahr nochmal einiges verändert.
der nojokestrail ist auch super.
kann zwar nicht alle elemnte fahren, aber dann gibts wenigstens potenzial nach oben.
hab ca 1000 Hm und somit 1000 Downhillmeter abgeheizt. danach war ich fertig und glücklich.
danke nochmal für die streckenbauer und weiter so.
p 3 war ziemlich voll glücklicherweise war ich früh da.

viel spass noch, diesen monat pack ich es nicht mehr.


----------



## seppel82 (3. Oktober 2012)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Hi ho
> 
> Habe mir heute Morgen mal den Flowtrail angesehen.
> Ist ja echt klasse gemacht. Die Jungs vor Ort auch alle gut drauf.
> ...


 
Der Rettungswagen hat wohl keine Zufahrt gefunden. Ein Anwohner meinte noch, dort wär noch nie was passiert...
Hoffen wir mal das es nichts ernstes ist, das sah schon recht übel aus und die Höhe war ja auch nicht ohne... 
Von mir auch nochmal alles Gute!!


----------



## kaot93 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hab da noch ein kleines Video 
Die volle Version kommt noch...
Müsst wahrscheinlich auf HD stellen um sie zu sehen...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Oktober 2012)

Kamera das nächste mal bissel höher stellen


----------



## kaot93 (4. Oktober 2012)

Das ist uns nach der 1. Abfahrt auch aufgefallen (hatte n aufsteckdisplay dabei)
War trotz alledem ein gelungener Tag!


----------



## mtomac204de (5. Oktober 2012)

hi und hallo
wir wollten morgen morgen mal bei euch rein schauen hören nur gutes von euch......ich habe nur mal eine frage:
wie kommt man(n) bei euch den berg hoch ??? laufen,schieben,fahren oder shuttle.......habe auch einen eigenen bus

gruss aus der pfalz


----------



## prof.66 (5. Oktober 2012)

Entweder du fährst oder du schiebst   Aber mitem Auto wird dat nix


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Oktober 2012)

auto shuttel geht auch ... eben ausen rum auf der straße... haben wir zu 5. auch schon mit nem bus praktiziert und sind so an dem tag glaub ich auf etwa 20 abfahrten gekommen


----------



## Fubbes (5. Oktober 2012)

Ihr bekommt nie Wumms in die Beine, wenn ihr euch auch noch hoch fahren lasst.
Bei der Auffahrt kann man doch wunderbar entspannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Oktober 2012)

glaub mir , wenn ich eins hab dann isses wumms in den beinen


----------



## mtomac204de (6. Oktober 2012)

danke männers in meinem alter lass ich mich ja eh nur noch gemütlich runter rollen  und hoch schauen wir mal vielleicht sehen wir uns ja (heute)


----------



## blutbuche (6. Oktober 2012)

schieben wär dort ja echt ´n witz ...


----------



## Kaltumformer (6. Oktober 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ihr bekommt nie Wumms in die Beine, wenn ihr euch auch noch hoch fahren lasst.
> Bei der Auffahrt kann man doch wunderbar entspannen



Hoch mut du vor dem Fall ... oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Chricky86 (6. Oktober 2012)

Morgen jemand aufm Flowtrail unterwegs? Komme mit nem Kumpel vorbei -Wetter scheint ja mitzuspielen und da die Strecke auch die letzten Tage immer offen war sollte das für morgen wohl auch klappen. Werd sicher auch zwischendurch mal an paar Stellen stehen zum fotografieren -also nicht wundern wenn jemand mal angeblitzt wird 

Sind mit nem schwarz-roten Giant Reign und nem grün-schwarzen Alutech Fanes unterwegs.

Endlich nochmal Flowtrail -hat dieses Jahr bis jetzt leider nicht geklappt -_-


----------



## Warpspinne (6. Oktober 2012)

Der flowtrail bräucht halt echt noch so nen mini Schlepplift..


----------



## prof.66 (6. Oktober 2012)

> Der flowtrail bräucht halt echt noch so nen mini Schlepplift..



Dafür wäre ich auch


----------



## sturzi87 (6. Oktober 2012)

hi bin neuling in so etwas.... ich stand seid 10 jahren nit meher auf dem MTB ok pisste gesehen bike gekauf und ab gehts..... einfach geil das teil.
p.s für die besucher ich bin auch anwohner von stromberg
strecke heute mitte 17uhr leicht matschick 
zuzeit regnet es in strömen 
Kleiner tipp am rande bitte nit auf dem wildring parken kostet 15 euro ....
man sieht sich bestimmt mal 
(grau rotes focus bike matter helm blauer rucksack und matsch am kinn)


----------



## Fubbes (6. Oktober 2012)

Was ist das denn für ein Kauderwelsch? Kannst du nicht verständlich schreiben oder willst du nicht? Ich hoffe letzteres. Grausam zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (7. Oktober 2012)

Satzzeichen machen einen Text verständlicher und retten vieles mehr...:

"Komm wir essen Opa" oder "Komm, wir essen, Opa!"


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (7. Oktober 2012)

SUCHANFRAGE

Hi Leutz,

ich suche jemanden der ein Speci Demo ab Baujahr 2011 in Gr. M oder L besitzt!!!!!

dieser müsste aus dem raum Mainz, Bingen, Frankfurt kommen!!!

Ich bin dabei mir ein demo aus 2012 zu ordern und bin mir nicht sicher wegen der Rahmengröße!! UND MUSS es mal testen!! d.h. draufstellen und ma im Kreis fahren!!!

Kann mir da jemand helfen ...!!!!!

falls ja bitte PN an mich!!!


----------



## Wassertrinker (7. Oktober 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Satzzeichen machen einen Text verständlicher und retten vieles mehr...:
> 
> "Komm wir essen Opa" oder "Komm, wir essen, Opa!"



Wir helfen den Armen vögeln! - Wir helfen den armen Vögeln! 
sry, ot...


----------



## nils_z (7. Oktober 2012)

huhu, ich war länger nicht mehr da, werde morgen mal wieder am start sein, relativ früh denke ich, mit nem kumpel  Hab nen braunes merida AM, vielleicht sieht man sich ja  

Gruß Nils


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. Oktober 2012)

sturzi87 schrieb:


> hi bin neuling in so etwas.... ich stand seid 10 jahren nit meher auf dem MTB ok pisste gesehen bike gekauf und ab gehts..... einfach geil das teil.
> p.s für die besucher ich bin auch anwohner von stromberg
> strecke heute mitte 17uhr leicht matschick
> zuzeit regnet es in strömen
> ...



hä?


----------



## a.nienie (9. Oktober 2012)

wir waren vorletztes wochenende auch mal dort.
*flowtrail:* macht spass und ab dem zweiten durchlauf stimmte auch die linie.
*no jokes trail:* wenn man mal weiss wie schnell man sein muß läuft es. habe aber jweils nur die kurzen gaps genommen. wo der schwung nach der engen kurve (vor dem "cornerjump") für den anschließenden weiten sprung (links) herkommen soll, ist mir nicht ganz klar.
dafür aber mal einen dicken  für shape absprung/landung. bis auf zwei kleinere irgendwo im flachen teil sehr geschmeidig zu fahren.
demnächst mit größerem blatt. bei 26/11 muß man schon gut rotieren oder wenig bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (9. Oktober 2012)

War wieder seeehr genial am Sonntag. Der No Jokes Trail ist echt super geworden aber auch der Wildhog hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht -da hat sich die Anfahrt von Leverkusen wieder sehr gelohnt .  Schade nur, dass die Strecken teils doch sehr schlammig bzw. rutschig waren. Naja, nächstes Jahr komme ich dann wieder vorbei wenn das Wetter etwas besser ist  
Für Fotos wars im Wald leider meist schon zu dunkel, ich bin aber mal so frei hier die paar Schnappschüsse hochzuladen die ich einfangen konnte


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Oktober 2012)

Cool!!


----------



## nils_z (9. Oktober 2012)

@Chricky86 Ich finde die Bilder sind trotz der Dunkelheit super gelungen. Mit welcher cam haste die gemacht? Ich hab bis jetzt nur mit meiner Handycam Fotos gemacht, die sind aber nich so gut ... naja lange nich so gut wie deine  Ich versuche außerdem mein kumpel der hobbyfotograf ist immer noch zu überreden mal runterzukommen und mich zu fotografieren


----------



## Nduro (9. Oktober 2012)

Das sechste finde ich echt gut.


----------



## skaster (9. Oktober 2012)

nils_z schrieb:


> @Chricky86 Ich finde die Bilder sind trotz der Dunkelheit super gelungen. Mit welcher cam haste die gemacht? Ich hab bis jetzt nur mit meiner Handycam Fotos gemacht, die sind aber nich so gut ... naja lange nich so gut wie deine  Ich versuche außerdem mein kumpel der hobbyfotograf ist immer noch zu überreden mal runterzukommen und mich zu fotografieren



Laut EXIF Daten eine Canon EOS 600D.


----------



## Chricky86 (9. Oktober 2012)

@nils_z : aufnahmen sind mit einer Canon EOS 600D gemacht. Objektiv ist das 15-85mm USM und Canon Speedlite 430 EX II. Insgesamt sind die Bilder schon OK aber hab in Willingen z.B. mal viel bessere schießen können als es sonnig war und man freie Fläche statt Wald als Umgebung hat 
Naja -der nächste Sommer kommt wieder und dann gibts auch wieder mal (mindestens) einen Besuch in Stromberg


----------



## nils_z (10. Oktober 2012)

@Chricky86 : Danke für die Infos 

Morgen früh werd ich wieder unterwegs sein, ich habs zum glück nich weit und kann mitm rad gemütlich hinfahren.


----------



## Chricky86 (10. Oktober 2012)

Den Luxus hätte ich auch gerne. Für so spontan hinkommen sind 170km dann leider doch was weit -aber steht nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder auf der To Do Liste. Nächste Woche gehts wohl erstmal für zwei Tage nach Winterberg


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (10. Oktober 2012)

wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, werde ich morgen auch nochmal vorbeischauen.


----------



## nailz (10. Oktober 2012)

Sack, du! Und ich muss malochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (11. Oktober 2012)

@Chricky86: Noch ein Tipp zu den Bildern: Versuch mal den Fokus auf den Fahrer besser zu erwischen. Gerade auf dem ersten Bild sieht man, dass der Wald im Hintergrund scharf ist, der Fahrer nicht. Spiel mal etwas mit der Verschlusszeit und der Blitzkorrektur. Die Stimmung ist auf jeden Fall schon mal gut getroffen.


----------



## Chricky86 (11. Oktober 2012)

Danke für den Tip  ... Werd ich beim nächsten mal versuchen besser hinzubekommen. Verschlusszeit ging leider nicht noch kürzer (1/400s) ohne das es vom Umgebungslicht völlig dunkel geworden wäre. Blende war auch schon so offen wie möglich. Mal gucken ob ich mir mal ne 50mm Festbrennweite fürs nächste mal leihe, damit ist sicher noch was mehr rauszuholen vom Licht. Mit dem Blitzen bin ich generell noch sehr am Anfang und muss mich da mal noch mehr mit auseinandersetzen (werd ich jetzt in der beginnenden dunklen Jahreszeit bestimmt genug Zeit zu haben   ). Nächstes Jahr werden die Bilder dann sicher nochmal was besser/schärfer


----------



## Bembel_Benji (11. Oktober 2012)

Evtl. mal mit ISO 800 statt 400 ausprobieren. Weiß nicht ob die 600D das noch schafft, rauschfreie Bilder zu produzieren. Kostet ja nix. 
Ich glaube mit ner 50er Festbrennweite wirst du nicht glücklich. Da bekommst du nicht mehr allzu viel von der Umgebung drauf, wenn du direkt neben der Strecke stehst. 20 - 30 mm sollten Ideal sein.


----------



## prof.66 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ist heute jemand dort und kann vielleicht was zu Wetter sagen ? Die Strecke ist zwar
geöffnet aber bei uns regnet es und laut inet soll es auch in Stromberg regnen.

Wir wollten morgen hinfahren aber wenn dort alles nass ist macht das auch net so
wirklichen Spaß


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2012)

also etwas weiter den rhein rauf schüttet es seit heute ncaht in strömen...


----------



## Bembel_Benji (12. Oktober 2012)

Das kann ich bestätigen! Wundert mich, dass die Ampel grün ist.


----------



## prof.66 (12. Oktober 2012)

OK dann schau ich mal wie es morgen früh aussieht, ob die Strecke dann auf ist oder eben nicht.


----------



## Kaltumformer (12. Oktober 2012)

Einigermaßen nass ist es. Da kommt man im Oktober nicht drum herum selbst wenn die Ampel grün ist. Muss man bisschen andere Maßstäbe anlegen sonst kommt man garnicht mehr zum fahren.

Nochmal die Sammlung:
----------------
Webcam in Rheinböllen Blick in Richtung "Berg" Hochsteinchen (Stromberg liegt ca. 9 km Luftlinie entfernt in Blickrichtung der cam - die Windräder sind noch nicht in Betrieb  ):
Link

Wetterstation Stromberg Vorhersage der Regenmenge als auch für den aktuellen Tag anzeige der Menge was bisher runterkam:
Link

Regenradar mit kurzfristiger Vorhersage:
Link

Regenradar mit mittelfristiger Vorhersage:
Link

dwd Region Mitte Vorhersage:
Link

Das Schätzeisen von Donnerwetter.de liegt meist ganz gut:
Link

wetter.com liefert eher Murks und nutze ich allenfalls  für einen Kristallkugelblick für die 16 Tage (Temperaturtrend) neben dwd:
Link
-----------

P.S. Um die Frage aus Beitrag Nummer 822 zu beantworten. Antwort D. Hat die Sache schon im Blick.


----------



## nils_z (12. Oktober 2012)

So wie das Wetter heute aussieht würd ich nicht fahren... gut das ich gestern schon da war  der obere teil vom wildhog trail ist auch wenn es etwas nass draußen ist noch relativ gut befahrbar... nur bei den wurzeln muss man aufpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ein bissel nässe auf der Strecke ist nicht schlimm es sollte nur eben nicht
stark Regnen dann macht es nämlich keinen Spass zu fahren. 

Naja wenn die strecke morgen offen ist dann bin ich und ein kumpel vor Ort


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Oktober 2012)

War super heut mittag  ... mein buddy und ich hatten den trail für uns alleine


----------



## prof.66 (12. Oktober 2012)

Wie sind morgen früh am Start wenn alles hält und klappt


----------



## prof.66 (13. Oktober 2012)

So scheen wars


----------



## Chiado (19. Oktober 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Kickern ist die mögliche Geschwindigkeit eine nach oben offene Skala  Du meinst vermutlich, wie schnell man sein muss, um richtig abzuheben? Das ist jetzt schwer in Worte zu fassen, sowas wie einen Tacho benutze ich nicht. Beuge einfach in der Anfahrt Arme und Beine, strecke sie im Absprung und mach dich leicht (vergleichbar wie beim Bunnyhop), damit kommt man eigentlich auch bei recht niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ganz gut in die Luft. Und mit dem Hardtail ist man beim Springen der Kicker eigentlich kein Bisschen eingeschränkt, eher im Gegenteil... man kommt leichter in die Luft, da keine Hinterbaufederung Energie schluckt.
> 
> Zur Frage nach der Geschwindigkeit auf dem Trail: immer so schnell wie geht



Brauchst keinen Tacho. Mach´s wie ich vor 3 Monaten. Sektion 2 die Doubles, beim ersten Kicker mit dem Gap merkst du, dass Du zu langsam warst, wenn Dir beim aufstehen ein Teil der Schulter etwas höher steht


----------



## Schneckenreiter (20. Oktober 2012)

So, morgen geht's wieder nach Stromberg. Zuerst den Wild Hog zum einfahren und dann direkt zum NoJokes -  Pämmpepämmpepämm! Was freu' ich mich schon  Und bei der Gelegenheit: VIELEN DANK an die Baumeister! Die beiden Strecken haben mir dieses Jahr bei jedem Besuch ein Dauergrinsen beschert! Bitte weiter so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (20. Oktober 2012)

Wir waren heut auch nochma dort. War ordentlich was los bei dem Wetter


----------



## nils_z (21. Oktober 2012)

Hatte leider keine Zeit dieses wochenende  ... normal bin ich mindestens einmal in der woche da, nächste woche eben zweimal  Vor schluss muss ich nochmal hin, das steht auf der to-do list


----------



## Chris_87 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja gestern war echt viel los, schönes Wetter, nette Leute... P3 war aber  voll, hab mich gewundert, kannte ich so gar nicht. 
War jetzt mein drittes mal und macht immer mehr Spaß. Aber ich brauch anderes Rad und paar protektoren ^^


----------



## nils_z (22. Oktober 2012)

@Chris_87 Neues Rad hab ich schon, brauche auch noch Protektoren und FF helm


----------



## Raschauer (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
am Samstag 27.10.2012 machen wir nochmal einen kleinen Saisonabschluss mit Bratwurst , Kuchen und Getränken am P4. Also nutzt das letzte Wochenende an dem der Trail dieses Jahr offen ist und kommt vorbei

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Oktober 2012)

hey cool.. falls zeit komm ich vorbei


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Oktober 2012)

... ich auch!


----------



## Endurix (23. Oktober 2012)

Servus, 

ist das mit Grillen und Kuchen nur für die Eingefleischten aus dem Lokalforum oder gilt das auch für Auswertige? Wir würden auch etwas mitbringen.


----------



## Raschauer (24. Oktober 2012)

Hi Endurix,

es werden nur Bratwürste gegrillt die können dann käuflich erworben werden 

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Endurix (24. Oktober 2012)

Ausgezeichnet! 

Dann wird es ja noch bessererer ;-)

Ab nach Stromberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (24. Oktober 2012)

Schlechtes Timing. Die Beinharte Herbsttour ist erst Sonntag (wenn ich bis dahin genesen bin).


----------



## a.nienie (24. Oktober 2012)

wie? die strecke macht jetzt schon winterpause. mist.
dh SO fahren wird allenfalls geduldet.


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. Oktober 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie? die strecke macht jetzt schon winterpause. mist.
> dh SO fahren wird allenfalls geduldet.



Nein, dh SO fahren* gibt einen Schlag mit der Schaufel in die Weichteile.

* ab 1.Nov


----------



## a.nienie (24. Oktober 2012)

und das von herzen.
ich liebe klare ansagen *rrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. Oktober 2012)

1.
Man kann erwarten das jemand zu schätzen weis welche Arbeit andere in die Strecke stecken. Diese also nicht bei Mistwetter selbige kaputt fahren. Der Sommer war lang genug und der nächste kommt auch wieder.

2.
Es gibt eine klare Absprache mit dem Jagdpächter wann die Strecke zu ist.  Diskussionen die uns in der Richtung das Leben schwer machen brauchen wir absolut nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil sollten wir da positiv auffallen da uns das in der Zukunft nur nützen kann.

3.
Am NoJokes und 1. und 2. Abschnitt, sowie "Fichtenstück" werden größere Fällarbeiten stattfinden und die Strecke teilweise nicht benutzbar sein. Wann genau ist noch nicht klar, auch das Bauen müssen wir daher mit dem Förster absprechen.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Oktober 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> 1.
> Man kann erwarten das jemand zu schätzen weis welche Arbeit andere in die Strecke stecken.


latürnich. ernsthaft.

hoffe ichs chaffe es vor der winterpause noch mal auf den no jokes trail, der macht laune ohne ende.


----------



## Raschauer (24. Oktober 2012)

> latürnich. ernsthaft.
> 
> hoffe ichs chaffe es vor der winterpause noch mal auf den no jokes trail, der macht laune ohne ende.



Danke für das Lob. Wir werden versuchen die Trails bis zum Frühjahr noch besser zu machen


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. Oktober 2012)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob. Wir werden versuchen die Trails bis zum Frühjahr noch besser zu machen



Versuchen!? Wird!


----------



## nils_z (24. Oktober 2012)

Beim Samstags grillen werd ich dabei sein  Ist ne super idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (25. Oktober 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Versuchen!? Wird!



Klar wirds besser wenn wir bauen


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (25. Oktober 2012)

Blöd das ihr das datum verändert habt :/ 

das wetter is am So 1A ...

siehe hier


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Oktober 2012)

dacht ich mir auch beim wetter check ... samstag mies sonntag supi


----------



## Raschauer (26. Oktober 2012)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Blöd das ihr das datum verändert habt :/
> 
> das wetter is am So 1A ...
> 
> siehe hier



Tja wie man macht ist es verkehrt. Als wir den Termin geändert haben sollte es am Sonntag richtig Schei..e werden. Dann hättet ihr gesagt "wieso macht ihrs nicht Samstag".

Wetter ist hallt immer so ne Sache


----------



## Fubbes (26. Oktober 2012)

Naja, Vorhersagen 7 Tage im Voraus zur Planung heranzuziehen ist etwas leichtsinnig. Es kommt, wie's kommt.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. Oktober 2012)

Sowas Samstags zu machen finde ich persönlich eh doof ...da es genügend Leute gibt die arbeiten müssen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (26. Oktober 2012)

Man muss aber auch schauen wie man selbst mit seiner Zeit hinkommt.

Wenn jeder immer nur kritisiert wird es immer weniger Leute geben die überhaupt was organisieren und ihre Freizeit opfern


----------



## Anselmus (26. Oktober 2012)

Wetter ändert sich doch eh stündlich und ist auch bei verschiedenen Wetterdiensten anders. Bei Wetteronline siehts super aus für Samstag...


----------



## Fubbes (26. Oktober 2012)

Genau, man muss nur lange genug suchen, dann findet man passendes Wetter 

Clemens, finde wirklich toll, wieviel Zeit du/ihr da einsetzt. Ich hätte sie nicht.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. Oktober 2012)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch schauen wie man selbst mit seiner Zeit hinkommt.
> 
> Wenn jeder immer nur kritisiert wird es immer weniger Leute geben die Ã¼berhaupt was organisieren und ihre Freizeit opfern



Da haste recht. Es geht auch nich um euer engagement....sondern nur una termine planen....!

Es bringt ja auch nix wenn leute sich auf sowas freuen und dann feststellen mÅ±ssen das man nicht kommem kann ...weil es an einem arbeitstag Stattfindet.... Denn ihr wollt doch auch das leute kommem und mit euch bratwurst essen usw.

Sonntag ist familytag da hat mein Zeit um entweder alleine oder mit der family zusammen dahin zu kommen.

Aber viel spass trotzdem ...!


----------



## nils_z (26. Oktober 2012)

Trotz des Wetters heute ist die ampel auf grün? Ich hoffe morgen wirds besser, ich hab extra meine termine verlegt... und gehofft morgen gehts nochmal ab  Was denkt ihr? Ist morgen gutes Wetter?


----------



## Nduro (26. Oktober 2012)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Da haste recht. Es geht auch nich um euer engagement....sondern nur una termine planen....!
> 
> Es bringt ja auch nix wenn leute sich auf sowas freuen und dann feststellen mÅ±ssen das man nicht kommem kann ...weil es an einem arbeitstag Stattfindet.... Denn ihr wollt doch auch das leute kommem und mit euch bratwurst essen usw.
> 
> ...




Hy Andreas,

Ich will dich ja nicht Ã¤rgern, aber des einem Pech des anderen GlÃ¼ck.
Ich kann durch die Verschiebung eventuell kommen. Wenn das Wetter schÃ¶n ist. Als Familienausflug mit Sohn.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich drück EUCH beim WETTER ganz fest die DAUMEN !!!


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. Oktober 2012)

nils_z schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr? Ist morgen gutes Wetter?



Das sollten wir mal Schnuffi den Downhillfahrer fragen. 

http://youtu.be/b5J05blGpLc

... ich zieh mich für morgen und Sonntag jedenfalls warm an. Hauptsach die Worscht ist durch.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. Oktober 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Hy Andreas,
> 
> Ich will dich ja nicht ärgern, aber des einem Pech des anderen Glück.
> Ich kann durch die Verschiebung eventuell kommen. Wenn das Wetter schön ist. Als Familienausflug mit Sohn.



Man kann sich nur ärgern wenn man sich ärgern lässt 

Sei euch gegönnt...!


----------



## nils_z (27. Oktober 2012)

Nehmt ihr heute euer bike oder euer snowboard mit auf den trail? Ich wollte nämlich eigentlich heut Biken gehen, sieht aber dem Wetter nach zu urteilen eher nach snowboard aus... ich schau aus dem Fenster und es schneit   
Viel spaß allen die sich heut trotzdem trauen zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (27. Oktober 2012)

>>> End of Season second Chance <<<
 am 28.10.212 werden wir den Stand zwischen 11-14.30Uhr nochmal aufstellen.

Also wenn ihr morgen kein Bock auf Sofa und Fernsehen habt kommt vorbei.


zum Thema Ampel : Die Ampel ist nur auf grün damit ihr trotz der bescheidenen Bodenverhältnisse das letzte Wochenende noch nutzen könnt.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (27. Oktober 2012)

Raschauer schrieb:


> >>> End of Season second Chance <<<
> am 28.10.212 werden wir den Stand zwischen 11-14.30Uhr nochmal aufstellen.
> 
> Also wenn ihr morgen kein Bock auf Sofa und Fernsehen habt kommt vorbei.
> ...


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Oktober 2012)

Die (grobe) Worscht heute war übrigens super. Bis morgen.


----------



## Fubbes (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich danke im Namen der Beinharten für dieses Angebot


----------



## Fubbes (28. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Würstchen, auch wenn die Pause die Körpertemperatur deutlich abgesenkt hat.

Nochmal offiziell für alle Flowtrailnutzer und Erbauer:
Ich habe heute meinen Ciclo Alti 414 Tacho/Höhenmesser an irgendeinem Sprung verloren. Wenn jemand das Ding zufällig findet ... danke. Der ist zwar 10 Jahre alt, aber man muss ja nicht alles wegwerfen. 
Nur blöd, dass die Trailsaison gerade vorbei ist, das senkt die Chancen, dass er gefunden wird nun deutlich.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Kaltumformer (17. November 2012)

Heute wurde das zweite mal für diesen Spätsommer  am Flowtrail gebaut. Entstanden sind zwischenzeitlich 2 kleinere Shore samt Abfahrt/Landung. Kleinere Ausbesserungen an der Strecke sind erfolgt und Laub wurde entfernt. Am Hohlweg im 1. Abschnitt sind die ersten Vorbereitungen für einen größeren Sprung (schwarze Linie) begonnen worden. Irgendein *pardon* Hasehirn musste scheinbar trotz geschlossener Strecke (Kette an den Einstiegen) auch gleich den frisch gestrichenen Northshore(*) ausprobieren - den Reifenspuren und "Aufschlagspuren" in der frischen Farbe auf dem noch glitschigen Northshore zu urteilen auch gleich mit entsprechender Quittung...  Der Harvester ist btw auch schon unterwegs (im trockeneren Bereich), auch heute.

Nächsten Samstag wird wieder weiter gebaut.  Damit beim Mittagessen keiner hungern muss bitte rechtzeitig bescheid geben wenn Ihr mithelfen wollt.  Wäre ganz nett, mit jedem zusätzlichen Helfer gehts nämlich umso flotter vorwärts. 

(*) Wg. der Landschaftswirkung sollen die dunkel gestrichen werden.


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. November 2012)

ohne Worte...


----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2012)

*"Erbsenhirn"*triffts besser !!!


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (18. November 2012)

rücksichtlos ...:/  

lasst euch nicht entmutigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. November 2012)

haha ... spur sieht nach bodenprobe aus  ... hoffentlich


----------



## grosser (18. November 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> *"Erbsenhirn"*triffts besser !!!



Dem sein Hirn bekommst du doch nur durch aufblasen auf die Größe einer Erbse!


----------



## <NoFear> (18. November 2012)




----------



## Thomas (21. November 2012)

Top Foto @Kaltumformer


----------



## Kaltumformer (21. November 2012)

Da Bing nun teilweise neue Luftbilder hat kann man auch einen Teil des Flowtrail sehen (Bilder auf Mitte August datiert). z.B. die Linie mit den letzten 2 Anlieger vom Wild Hog ist super zu erkennen (der Forstweg links daneben ist nur an ein paar Stellen zwischen den Bäumen zu sehen):

http://binged.it/UK7PDN


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. November 2012)

Test des neu gebauten Sprung im WildHog:





Bild hat raschauer gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (24. November 2012)

Na das macht ja schon Lust auf nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Fubbes (24. November 2012)

Mich erschreckt es ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Test des neu gebauten Sprung im WildHog




Welcher Kicker ist der rechts im Bild? Der, bei dem man in die Senke springt...? Der große dürfte egal wie eine neue Anfahrtslinie haben, oder?


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Welcher Kicker ist der rechts im Bild? Der, bei dem man in die Senke springt...? Der große dürfte egal wie eine neue Anfahrtslinie haben, oder?



Ja das ist genau der. Man hat also alle Optionen an der Stelle (blau+rot wie gehabt und neu schwarz). Neue Anfahrt. Alte Linie wurde zu gemacht (wg. "Flächenverbrauch") und weil so die Anfahrt auf beide mit einer Linie gut passt. Linie(n) durch den Hohlweg davor ab Gap wird auch nochmal überarbeitet (auf eine Linie zusammengeführt) etc. pp.  - gibt noch einiges auf der Liste.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (24. November 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ja das ist genau der. Man hat also alle Optionen an der Stelle (blau+rot wie gehabt und neu schwarz). Neue Anfahrt. Alte Linie wurde zu gemacht (wg. "Flächenverbrauch") und weil so die Anfahrt auf beide mit einer Linie gut passt. Linie(n) durch den Hohlweg davor ab Gap wird auch nochmal überarbeitet (auf eine Linie zusammengeführt) etc. pp.  - gibt noch einiges auf der Liste.



Da bin ich mal gespannt!!! Hört sich aber gut an! und der Sprung sieht gut aus ...der ist nächstes Jahr fällig!!! 

aber dann mit meinem bis dahin fertigen Demo


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ja das ist genau der. Man hat also alle Optionen an der Stelle (blau+rot wie gehabt und neu schwarz). Neue Anfahrt. Alte Linie wurde zu gemacht (wg. "Flächenverbrauch") und weil so die Anfahrt auf beide mit einer Linie gut passt. Linie(n) durch den Hohlweg davor ab Gap wird auch nochmal überarbeitet (auf eine Linie zusammengeführt) etc. pp.  - gibt noch einiges auf der Liste.


Klingt alles in allem sehr gut  Die alte, "stillgelegte" Anfahrt war doch das Stück, das immer wieder seitlich leicht weggebrochen und dann mit Steinen stabilisiert war, oder? Das zu ersetzen war eh keine schlechte Idee... an der Stelle wurde es leicht brenzlig, wenn man schnell unterwegs war und die Linie nicht genau getroffen hat  Zusammenlegen der Schlangenlinien davor ist sicher auch ne gute Idee. Ich freu mich schon auf die neue Saison


----------



## sne4k (25. November 2012)

Gibts in der neuen Saison auch ein paar neue Northshore-Elemente? Oder ist das baurechtlich nicht erlaubt?


----------



## Micha-L (25. November 2012)

sne4k schrieb:


> Gibts in der neuen Saison auch ein paar neue Northshore-Elemente? Oder ist das baurechtlich nicht erlaubt?



Ja, Northshores sind toll und auf normalen Trails im Wald natürlich auch nicht vorhanden. Daher aus meiner Sicht eine gern genommene Abwechslung und Spielerei.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Warpspinne (25. November 2012)

Wieder ne Flatbombe mehr?..oder kommt noch ne Landung hin`?


----------



## hesinde2006 (25. November 2012)

Bitte einmal einen Sprung in dieser und dieser Art bauen. Und die drei hintereinanderliegenden Sprüngen auf den Wildhog übernehmen. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (25. November 2012)

Wieso ist denn da in Bendorf der Drop gesperrt? oder sieht das nur so aus?
Weil da liegt doch ein dicker Ast drüber - oder verguck ich mich da?


----------



## hesinde2006 (25. November 2012)

> Wieso ist denn da in Bendorf der Drop gesperrt?


Weil der drop besser abgestützt werden muss, außerdem hat sich da einer sehr schwer verletzt (querschnittsgelähmt)


----------



## kaot93 (25. November 2012)

WAAAS? oO
Sche*ße, mein Beileid! 
Dabei ist der so einfach zu springen wenn man langsam genug ist, dacht ich... 
Aber Sicherheit geht natürlich vor!

Solch ein Sprung wie du ihn im 2. Bild gepostet wäre genial, aber leider in Stromberg aufgrund des Geländes glaub ich nicht möglich...
Kann man in Bendorf denn aktuell fahren oder ist dort auch - wie eigentlich standart - von Oktober bis April zu?


----------



## hesinde2006 (25. November 2012)

> Kann man in Bendorf denn aktuell fahren oder ist dort auch - wie eigentlich standart - von Oktober bis April zu?


Ja



> WAAAS? oO
> Sche*ße, mein Beileid!
> Dabei ist der so einfach zu springen wenn man langsam genug ist, dacht ich...
> Aber Sicherheit geht natürlich vor!


Ich wars zum Glück nicht, und wahrscheinlich wird mir so etwas auch nicht passieren, da ich nur Sprünge bis 40 cm nehme.


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. November 2012)

Alle Northshore oder kleinen Brücken die "wir" auf der Strecke haben sind deswegen entstanden weil sie ein matschiges Gebiet ("Quelltopf") oder einen (Wasser-) graben überbrücken. Der Lange Nortshore im "Tannenstück" durch die Brombeerhecke ist auch entstanden weil die Stelle extrem Matschanfällig war. Ansonsten kann ich nur für mich sprechen das ich zumindest alles lieber aus "Erde" baue als aus Holz weils einfach haltbarer ist und im Fall der Fälle einfacher umzubauen ist. Aber das möchte die untere Naturschutzbehörde meistens eben nicht das wir da einen Unterbau wie an der A61 einbauen und deswegen Northshore/Steg/Brücke.

Am Ende NoJokes kommt hinter den "Logride" bzw. "Brücke 4,99"  noch eine parallele Balancierlinie / schmaler Northshore hin. Das ist schon mit der unteren Naturschutzbehörde abgesprochen, war aber zeitlich nicht mehr umsetzbar zur Eröffnung. Das wäre der einzige der so nicht wg. Matsch notwendig ist. Sondern aus Spaß an der Freud. 

      @`Smubob´
Ja der Abschnitt war das.

      @Warpspinne

Da soll keine Landung mehr hin so wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, die Landung ist an der Stelle verhältnismäßig steil. An anderen Stellen (z.B. "Vorstufe des Todes" im Tannenstück, roadgap No Jokes etc. werden noch Landungen gebaut so das man nicht den vollen Federweg eines Demo nutzen braucht. 

Hat ich schon erwähnt das jeder Helfer gern gesehen ist?  Es gibt sicher mehr Ideen als zeitlich und rein von der "manpower" her umsetzbar ist.


----------



## Warpspinne (25. November 2012)

Nett  dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Sieht auf den Fotos immer verfälscht aus


----------



## Fubbes (25. November 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Hat ich schon erwähnt das jeder Helfer gern gesehen ist?  Es gibt sicher mehr Ideen als zeitlich und rein von der "manpower" her umsetzbar ist.


Ich komme auch gerne mal helfen am Samstag ... wenn du zu mir nach Hause kommst und die Kinder bespaßt, Einkaufen gehst, putzt, und alle anderen Sachen erledigst, die in der Woche so liegen bleiben. 

Der Northshore im Tannenwald ist doch auch ein bisschen zum Spaß da. Ich bin dort zwar schon im Matsch stecken geblieben, aber das waren nur ein paar Meter. 

Grüße,
Daniel

PS: Meinen Tacho kann ich wohl vergessen. Es sei denn, ich besorge mir ebenfalls ein paar Laubbläser


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. November 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich komme auch gerne mal helfen am Samstag ... wenn du zu mir nach Hause kommst und die Kinder bespaßt, Einkaufen gehst, putzt, und alle anderen Sachen erledigst, die in der Woche so liegen bleiben.


Klingt wie eine Drohung.  



Fubbes schrieb:


> Der Northshore im Tannenwald ist doch auch ein bisschen zum Spaß da.


Spaß? Wer erzählt denn so einen Mist?    



Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich bin dort zwar schon im Matsch stecken geblieben, aber das waren nur ein paar Meter.


Tja, da war halt ein Zimmermann mit am Werk und der Faktor: "Size DOES matter." 



Fubbes schrieb:


> PS: Meinen Tacho kann ich wohl vergessen.


Tacho sind sowieso elektronische Sklaventreiber. Sei froh das du ihn los bist.


----------



## Fubbes (10. Dezember 2012)

Warum ist der Trail im Winter eigentlich gesperrt? Bei Schnee fällt man endlich mal weich und kann ausgiebig üben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (11. Dezember 2012)

Lies dir die entsprechenden Seiten auf der Homepage durch, dann weißt du Bescheid.


----------



## Fubbes (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte mir eine iddeenreichere Antwort gewünscht 

Nur zur Klarstellung, die Regeln sind bekannt und als lokaler Guide halte mich auch an sowas. Sonst gibt's Dresche vom Bauteam.


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Dezember 2012)

Dann hättest du dir die Frage meiner Meinung nach sparen können. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Dezember 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Warum ist der Trail im Winter eigentlich gesperrt? Bei Schnee fällt man endlich mal weich und kann ausgiebig üben ...



Damit man Zeit hat sich nochmal Klassiker wie diesen anzuschauen Monsieur Joe :
http://youtu.be/ibvUnnPHVwk

Gibts übrigens ein super Helmlampen-Nightride-Setup zu sehen.


----------



## nils_z (15. Dezember 2012)

Sind die Termine für die Fahrtechnikkurse 2013 schon bekannt? Wie und wo kann ich mich denn anmelden, falls sie schon bekannt sind?  

Gruß nils


----------



## Nicolai33 (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo, liebe Flowtrail-Freunde!

Aus organisatorischen Gründen wollen wir, das Flowtrail-Kernteam, den
Betrieb des Flowtrails Stromberg in 2013 auf neue Füße stellen.
Dazu beabsichtigen wir, einen eigenständigen Verein zu gründen, der für
alles rund um den Flowtrail zuständig sein soll. Die Entscheidungswege
würden damit erheblich verkürzt und die DIMB, die bisher die Verantwortung
nicht nur für diese sondern auch für andere Strecken trägt, damit zugleich
auch entlastet. Und jetzt haben alle Fans des Flowtrails die Möglichkeit,
sich aktiv einzubringen und / oder einfach die Strecke mit einem
überschaubaren Mitgliedsbeitrag zu unterstützen.

Wir laden hiermit alle Interessenten zur Gründungsversammlung eines Vereines
für den Flowtrail in Stromberg ein.
Termin: 02.02.2013, 19 Uhr
Ort: Resort Stromberg, Kiefernweg 33, 55442 Stromberg-Schindeldorf

Die Tagesordnung und alles weitere findet Ihr auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (19. Januar 2013)

Wg. des Frost wurden die letzten 3 Samstage überwiegend die geplanten Holzbaustellen abgearbeitet. Unter anderm die "Klagemauer die auf die ersten Wallfahrer wartet..." .Es kommt auch noch ein Anlieger auf die Innenseite und eine entsprechende Landung sobald es das Wetter wieder zulässt das vernünftig machen zu können.


----------



## Nduro (19. Januar 2013)

wow


----------



## Otterauge (19. Januar 2013)

Hat was!


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Januar 2013)

au JA FEIN


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Endurix (19. Januar 2013)

Fett !


----------



## nahetalmoves (19. Januar 2013)

Geil, ist das auf dem Wildhog letzter Teil nach dem Tannenstück??
Richtig FETT


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (19. Januar 2013)

Sieht fett aus ... aber ich weis nich ob man das auf dem wild hog brauch ...! sieht aber nach viel arbeit aus .. abwarten und im sommer testen!


----------



## Kaltumformer (20. Januar 2013)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Sieht fett aus ... aber ich weis nich ob man das auf dem wild hog brauch ...! sieht aber nach viel arbeit aus .. abwarten und im sommer testen!



Es kommt wie weiter vorne geschrieben ein Erdanlieger davor / auf die Innenseite. Kann man sich also entscheiden einfach den den Anlieger zu fahren als ob die Wall nicht da wäre oder die Wall. Der Anlieger wird vom Anfang Wall/Anlieger an die Landung verzogen. So wird der Anlieger sauber in die Landung übergehen. Die Wall wird natürlich weiterhin so sein das man in die Landung rausspringt. Todesangst und Schnulli vereint, so soll es sein.  Ich fahr erst mal den Anlieger.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (20. Januar 2013)

die 2-in-1-ausführung ist gut durchdacht. super. genau so soll es sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (21. Januar 2013)

Schade, schon das zweite schwarze Element was gebaut/erneuert wurde.

Den Anlieger werde ich mir wohl eher nich geben. Gibt es denn noch Aussicht auf schöne rote Elemente für den Wildhog?


----------



## Kaltumformer (21. Januar 2013)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Schade, schon das zweite schwarze Element was gebaut/erneuert wurde.
> 
> Den Anlieger werde ich mir wohl eher nich geben.



Also den Anlieger der vor die Klagemauer kommt wird jeder fahren können oder meinst du damit das du die Wall fahren wirst. (?) 



Uni560 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn noch Aussicht auf schöne rote Elemente für den Wildhog?



Da hat sich schon an diversen Wochenende was getan und wird sich in den Wochen bis zum April auch noch. (Auch am No Jokes)

An dem Prinzip das die Hauptline blau/rot bleibt und die schwarzen Elemente Ergänzungen darstellen wird sich am Wild Hog nichts ändern.


----------



## Uni560 (21. Januar 2013)

Sorry, ich meinte die Wall werde ich mir wohl nicht geben. Mal in live anschauen, aber ich glaube das wird kopftechnisch nichts.
Gut, dann bin ich sehr beruhigt. Ich liebe den wildhog 
Leider wohne ich n gutes Stück weg und kann nicht mal eben zum Bauen kommen. Wenns im Frühling aber zeitlich mal passt wäre ich dabei. Wo kann ich denn eure Baudaten finden? Auf der Homepage?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Januar 2013)

Gibt ne Gruppe/Interessengemeinschaft hier im Forum, müsstest Dich freischalten lassen von nem Admin.


----------



## Nicolai33 (25. Januar 2013)

Wenn Ihr Ideen hab wie der Neue Verein heissen soll dann lasst es uns wissen ........

http://www.facebook.com/FlowtrailStromberg


----------



## Uni560 (12. März 2013)

Hach was würde ich gerne schon am 30.03. die Strecke fahren .. 

Naja, ich verkneifs mir, versprochen


----------



## Raschauer (15. März 2013)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Hach was würde ich gerne schon am 30.03. die Strecke fahren ..
> 
> Naja, ich verkneifs mir, versprochen



Danke


----------



## prof.66 (24. März 2013)

Ist eigentlich am 1. April sowas wie eine Eröffnungs-Party geplant ?


----------



## Asrael (24. März 2013)

Ist die Strecke überhaupt befahrbar? 
Wir haben seit Wochen Mistwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (24. März 2013)

Oooch, heute war das Wetter eigtl. gut ... nur bitterkalt.
Das Bauteam wird trotzdem ordentlich ausgebremst.


----------



## Splash (25. März 2013)

Gerade auf FB gesichtet ...


----------



## Nicolai33 (25. März 2013)

Na da kam mir doch einer zuvor   wollte es gerade verlinken, 
Schaut auf die Homepage dort gibt es noch eine Erklärung !!

Danke für eurer Verständnis .....

http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. März 2013)

na dann hoffen wir mal das beste und drücken die 
werde nämlich am 27.04 mit sehr zahlreichen FR/enduro - ht fahrern dort aufschlagen


----------



## Cruise (25. März 2013)

rischtisch 
Bis zum 27. bitte trocken legen


----------



## Uni560 (25. März 2013)

Na das will ich doch hoffen, dass bis zum 27.04. mal endlich gescheites Wetter herrscht 

Wird schon! Ich freu mich auf jedenfall schon jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2013)

ansonsten brauchen wir den megafön aus spaceballs


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (26. März 2013)

Den Kamm glei dabei!


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. März 2013)




----------



## Uni560 (5. April 2013)

Ich weiss, dass die Strecke erst nächste Woche eröffnet wird, aber gibt es vllt schon neue "Bodenproben"?
Falls es jetzt nicht mehr stark Regnet oder gar wieder schneit, steht dem 13.04. dann nichts mehr im Wege?


----------



## nahetalmoves (5. April 2013)

Es wird echt Zeit, dass es wieder los geht! Hab aber Bodentechnisch auch noch nix gehört...

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## Asrael (5. April 2013)

Der Wetterbericht stimmt zumindest optimistisch. Auf Wetter.com sind für die Region Frankfurt um die 15 Grad und Sonne angesagt.

Ich überleg ob sich's am 14. schon lohnt oder ob's zu voll wird.
Fährt sonst jemand am 14. aus Richtung F?


----------



## Uni560 (5. April 2013)

Asrael, ich würde ja theoretisch schon fahren. 
Bin mir aber noch net so sicher. Bin morgen auf meiner ersten Tour überhaupt dieses Jahr. Erstmal sehen wie alles läuft.


----------



## Asrael (5. April 2013)

@Uni560
Ich muss dieses WE auch noch mal schaun was die Schulter so macht, aber ich bin guter Dinge.

Wenns recht is hau ich dich mal per PN an, dann spammen wir hier nicht alles zu


----------



## Chricky86 (9. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie siehts auf dem Flowtrail mit der Bodenbeschaffenheit aus? Hier im Bergischen Land ists durch das Wetter die letzten Tage echt super -gut getrockneter Boden mit zwischendurch leichten Regenschauern. Dadurch alles super fahrbar, keine Matschbereiche, Boden gut verfestigt aber nicht ausgetrocknet. 
Wollte nächste Woche Donnerstag wahrscheinlich mit paar Leuten vorbeikommen -Wettervorhersage stimmt ja recht optimistisch für gute Bedingungen


----------



## prof.66 (10. April 2013)

Würde mich auch Interessieren ob am Samstag die Eröffnung stattfindet, bei uns regnet es
jetzt schon 2 Tage durch und das Wetter soll ja bis Samstag so bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai33 (10. April 2013)

hier in Stromberg hat es recht viel geregnet und es kommt jetzt darauf an wieviel heut und morgen noch kommt. Wir wollen morgen Abend ne Streckenkontrolle machen und werden den Zustand der Strecke hier posten!!


----------



## Fubbes (10. April 2013)

Hättet ihr besser mal ein paar kräftige Föhns gekauft, statt der ollen Laubbläser


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (10. April 2013)

Auch wenn ich Das hier niemanden vermiesen möchte....!
Weiß ich was mit der Strecke passiert wenn Sie trocken war und es nur ca 5 bis 10 min aus eimern geregnet hat ...hab's selbst miterlebt...die Strecke war komplett matschig inkl Wasserlöcher...


Ich würde lieber warten ...!


----------



## Nicolai33 (11. April 2013)

Die Begehung heute Abend hat ergeben das die Strecke erstaunlich trocken ist 
Es war bisher auch eher Landregen der gut absickern konnte, selbst die frisch Aufgefüllten Sachen waren Trittfest.
Also am Samstag kann die Strecke ab 9:30 befahren werden!!

Viel Spass
Bis Samstag


----------



## prof.66 (11. April 2013)

Das hört sich gut an, ist das dann auch zu 100% fest das die Strecke auf ist ?


----------



## Chricky86 (11. April 2013)

Das sind extrem erfreuliche Nachrichten 
Somit steht der Tour nächste Woche also zumindest von der Wetterseite her wohl nix mehr im Weg


----------



## Micha-L (12. April 2013)

Ich komme dann auch morgen oder am SO.

Leider ohne ICB, dafür mit gammeligem Hardtail, weil Carver nicht in die Puschen kommt. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## prof.66 (12. April 2013)

Wir werden morgen auch zu zweit anwesend sein


----------



## rfr02 (13. April 2013)

Leider kann ich an diesem Wochenende nit
Freue mich aber schon drauf hier wieder fahrn zu dürfen

Bitte stellt ein paar Bilder und Eindrücke hier rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (13. April 2013)

Wär nett, wenn hier jemand von den heute dagewesenen mal was über die Streckenbeschaffenheit sagen könnte. Wollen morgen kommen!


----------



## SEB92 (13. April 2013)

Ist leider ziemlich matschig.


----------



## Rankin' (13. April 2013)

Hab dich garnicht gesehen Seb, schad.

Ja, wie gesagt, extrem matschig.
Also nach dem 2 Platzregen wurde die Strecke immer schlimmer, den Kleinvenedig-Abschnitt fand ich zuletzt fast unfahrbar. Zumindest mit dem schweren Downhillbike bin ich fast kleben geblieben.

Sehr tiefer Boden.

Eigentlich hat nur das Fichtenstück richtig Spaß gemacht heute.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2013)

auf dem flowtrail oder no jokes?


----------



## Micha-L (13. April 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> auf dem flowtrail oder no jokes?



Fichtenstück und klein Venedig weisen auf den Wildhog (Abfahrt vom Flowtrail) hin.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2013)

na so oft bin ich da auch net das ich die spitznamen der abschnitte kenn ...
trotzdem danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (14. April 2013)

War ein kurzer Besuch heute, doch noch etwas matschiger als gedacht. Trotzdem Spass gehabt  Befürchte nur, dass nach dem Andrang heute die Strecke ganz schön mitgenommen wurde. An einigen Kickern auf dem WH gab es tiefe Furchen im Absprung und in der Landung. Die Anlieger waren nur bedingt fahrbar.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (14. April 2013)

Sagte ich ja vorher ...aber die Herren vom Bauteam wollten es nun mal so ...!

Ich warte lieber wenn's trocken ist! Macht mehr Spaß und der trail geht nich so schnell kaputt..!


----------



## Warpspinne (14. April 2013)

Also mit der Eröffnung gestern haben sich die Flowtrail Leute keinen Gefallen getan. Der große Pulk hat die Strecke ziemlich zerschunden. Die armen Schweine die die Rillen wieder ausbügeln müssen. Und mim dh bike ist man heute an manchen Streckenstellen fast stehen geblieben wenn man nicht kràftig reingetreten hat... So extrem wars noch nie, nach meinem Empfinden. 

Den Wallride ham se aber super hinbekommen. Dann mal viel spaß beim ausbessern..


----------



## JoshBender85 (14. April 2013)

Kann die Aussagen zu heute bestätigen...war mit zwei Kumpels da und obwohl der Boden über den Tag, bei den herrlichen Temperaturen schnell abgetrocknet ist, war es an vielen Stellen ein Kampf mit dem Matsch. Die Kicker sind stellenweise komplett ausbesserungswürdig. Viel Fahrer = tiefe Furchen im weichen Boden. Da kommt Arbeit auf die Streckenbauer zu. Aber der Flowtrail macht viel Spaß und man kann erahnen was da im trocken abegehen kann. Sehr schön! Saisonstart mehr als geglückt!


----------



## V3n0m (15. April 2013)

Na dann war es ja garnich verkehrt, dass ich dieses WE noch im heimischen Wald geblieben bin =) Auf das es nächstes WE trocken ist.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (15. April 2013)

Das beste am Samstag waren die Würste  war leider wie oben beschrieben sehr sehr matschig, bin die woche mal gespannt wenns abgetrocknet ist wie die Strecke aussieht


----------



## Uni560 (15. April 2013)

Die Strecke war am Sonntag bis auf wenige Stellen doch ganz gut zu fahren.
Also mir hats Spaß gemacht. War halt kein High Speed Geballere möglich. Vor allem die 7 Zwerge haben tierisch abgef.... Gegen Abend wurde die Strecke immer besser. Genervt haben dann nur noch die Spurrillen.


----------



## Raschauer (16. April 2013)

Die Spurrillen sind weg und die Kicker ausgebessert.

Ihr könnt also wieder beruhigt fahren


----------



## V3n0m (16. April 2013)

Wow das ging schnell! Dickes Lob


----------



## Uni560 (16. April 2013)

Vielen lieben Dank an das Bauteam!! 
Ich bin ja echt mal gespannt wie sich die 7 Zwerge so fahren lassen wenn es trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (16. April 2013)

Mal was anderes.
Ihr habt ja sicher mitbekommen, dass es am Samstag einen wohl etwas heftigeren Einschlag beim ersten der beiden Totenkopf Sprünge im zweiten Abschnitt gab.
Mit Rettungshubschrauber und allem Pi pa Po.

Wollt ihr da nicht evtl. mal was anderes  hinbauen? Die teile landen eigentlich voll im Flat und wenn du zu kurz springst bist du eigentlich immer gearscht, weil die Landung aus Holz und so eckig ist, dass du sie nicht mal mit dem Hinterrad überrollen kannst.

Ein bekannter hat sich da letztes Jahr die Schulter gesprengt und jetzt sowas.

Lieber noch mal so nen schönen Table wie den neuen im Fichtenstück oder wenn Holz dann einen 1m northshore Drop, sowas fehlt nämlich noch.

So nach dem Gemecker nun trotzdem ein großes Lob ans Bauteam. Ihr habt echt verdammt viel geschafft trotz der widrigen Verhältnisse diesen Winter.
Und Sorry fürs Strecke durchpflügen am Sonntag, es hat aber einfach zu viel Spaß gemacht. 

LG S


----------



## JoshBender85 (16. April 2013)

GO Stromberg, go! Großen Respekt für die Strecke und Danke für die Arbeit/Zeit die ihr investiert!


----------



## Anselmus (16. April 2013)

asrael schrieb:


> wollt ihr da nicht evtl. Mal was anderes  hinbauen? Die teile landen eigentlich voll im flat und wenn du zu kurz springst bist du eigentlich immer gearscht, weil die landung aus holz und so eckig ist, dass du sie nicht mal mit dem hinterrad überrollen kannst.
> 
> Ein bekannter hat sich da letztes jahr die schulter gesprengt und jetzt sowas.
> 
> Lieber noch mal so nen schönen table wie den neuen im fichtenstück oder wenn holz dann einen 1m northshore drop, sowas fehlt nämlich noch.



+1

Denke, die Dinger gehören eher auf den No Jokes Trail.


----------



## .floe. (16. April 2013)

Ist auch meine Meinung. Macht da kleine Drops draus...so ne Art "Mini-Dropbatterie" könnte die Strecke noch vertragen. Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass die Neuerungen alle gelungen sind...freue mich auf das nächste mal, hoffentlich isses dann trocken


----------



## Bembel_Benji (16. April 2013)

Ich schließe mich der Meinung von Asrael an.
Ich bin auch kein Freund von Doubles, da sie eben keine Fehler verzeihen. Wenn man den Sprung mal verzockt, tut es meist ziemlich weh, wie vorher gegangene Beispiele zeigen.
Verständlicherweise braucht man für einen Table entsprechendes Material das erst mal beigeschafft werden muss und mit gut Arbeit verbunden ist. Daher kann ich auch nachvollziehen eben keine Tables aufzuschütten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2013)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Die Spurrillen sind weg und die Kicker ausgebessert.
> 
> Ihr könnt also wieder beruhigt fahren


Wow, das nenne ich prompte Reaktion. Großer Respekt! 




Asrael schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja sicher mitbekommen, dass es am Samstag einen wohl etwas heftigeren Einschlag beim ersten der beiden Totenkopf Sprünge im zweiten Abschnitt gab.


Du meinst die beiden recht kurzen und steilen Holz-Kicker wo man vorher von der Brücke rechts abbiegen muss? Dann kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Das waren von Anfang an die einzigen Bauwerke auf dem ganzen Trail, die ich so richtig unnötig fand. Passt auch eigentlich nicht zum restlichen Charakter des Trails, weil sie einfach blöd zu springen sind und unnötige Gefahren für Mensch und Material eingebaut sind...


----------



## michaelrapp1988 (16. April 2013)

also ich finde die sprünge gut ,man muss sie ja nicht fahren sind alle ausgeschildert ,und wenn man den trail das erste mal fährt muss man halt langsam machen und sich alles genau anschauen mach ich auch immer obwoll ich dir strecke sehr gut kenne !


----------



## Bembel_Benji (16. April 2013)

Natürlich muss man sie nicht fahren, aber man kann den oben genannten Sprung auch nicht trainieren. Entweder es passt, oder du tust dir weh.


----------



## Trainee1 (16. April 2013)

Hey guten morgen .... mal was ganz anderes .. wo sind die schönen bilder von der Wall am Samstag ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (16. April 2013)

Wie wäre es hiermit:
https://www.google.de/search?q=derw...f04QScqYC4CA&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1107&bih=818


----------



## Trainee1 (16. April 2013)

Ja genau die hab ich gemeint Danke ;-)


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. April 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> Ihr habt ja sicher mitbekommen, dass es am Samstag einen wohl etwas heftigeren Einschlag beim ersten der beiden Totenkopf Sprünge im zweiten Abschnitt gab.
> Mit Rettungshubschrauber und allem Pi pa Po.
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht schon wieder, selbst das Roadgap auf dem No Jokes wurde jetzt total entschärft, wenn da Schilder sind mit einem Totenkopf sollte man es nicht fahren, bzw sich generell die Strecke vorher anschauen, ich mein wo is das Problem fahrt über die Brücke und rollt geradeaus weiter, jeder der weiß wie die Dinger zu fahren sind ist froh dafür. Oben den großen Sprung fahren auch die meisten nicht, soll der jetzt auch weg wenn sich 3 Leute da abelgen weil sie sich überschätzen? 
Verstehe eure Sorgen schon aber trotzdem sollte die Strecke auch ein breites Publikum ansprechen und die Leute mit denen wir meistens dort sind sind froh für die Sachen, wir haben auch keine Lust NUR auf dem No Jokes abzuhängen


----------



## grosser (16. April 2013)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man sie nicht fahren, aber man kann den oben genannten Sprung auch nicht trainieren. Entweder es passt, oder du tust dir weh.



Schon mal nachgedacht, wie die Stimmung der Stromberger Bürger kippt, wenn jetzt öfters der Rettungshubschrauber landet?
Ein ansässiger Arzt meinte schon dazu, dass der No Jokes verboten gehört!
Da passt der Artikel dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/21/bikeparks-in-europa-fallgrube-statt-huepfburg/


----------



## michaelrapp1988 (16. April 2013)

genau das hab ich auch gemeint ! und ich muß dazusagen das auf den kleinen sprüngen viel öfter und mehr pasiert als auf den großen !


----------



## V3n0m (16. April 2013)

So ein Käse! Ich bin echt froh über den nojokes. Und nur weil hin und wieder ein paar Leute sich überschätzen bzw. mal hin und wieder auch geübte fahrer stürzen, gleich los zu schreien wie gefährlich alles ist, halte ich für überzogen. Ist halt kein Fußball was wir hier alle betreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. April 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Schon mal nachgedacht, wie die Stimmung der Stromberger Bürger kippt, wenn jetzt öfters der Rettungshubschrauber landet?
> Ein ansässiger Arzt meinte schon dazu, dass der No Jokes verboten gehört!
> Da passt der Artikel dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/21/bikeparks-in-europa-fallgrube-statt-huepfburg/



genau No Jokes weg, und überall schöne waldautobahn hin! Mal Kirche im Dorf lassen, auf dem Übungsparkur kann genausoviel passieren, da ist en Bekannter zu weit übern Table und hat sich den Oberschenkel komplett aufgerissen, Stück weiter und sein bestes Stück wär wohl nichtmehr einsatzfähig, die Tables stehen glaub immer noch 

Das sind doch Diskussionen die kein Mensch brauch, wenn mans ich selbst nicht überschätzt, die richtige Geschwindigkeit an den verschiedenen Hindernissen hat und vorgeschriebene Protektoren trägt sollte das wohl alles kein Thema sein.
Auf der Facebookseite von dem Flowtrail stand ausserdem recht gut beschrieben: Hardtail, keine richtige Protektoren und falsch eingeschätzt. Mir tuts ja auch leid um den guten und hoffe er komtm bald wieder schnell auf die Beine aber die Forderungen die jetzt gestellt werden sind Mumpitz.
  @grosser: Du willst wohl nicht wirklich die Sprünge als schlecht gebaut bzw halsbrecherisch bezeichnen so wie es in dem Artikel beschrieben ist?


----------



## Anselmus (16. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Passt auch eigentlich nicht zum restlichen Charakter des Trails



Ich finde, das trifft es ganz gut. Ich habe ja nix gegen die Kicker an sich, aber fallen einfach aus der Spur auf dem WH. Ich finde in dem Fall ist Totenkopf nicht gleich Totenkopf.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. April 2013)

Bringt aber Abwechslung und kann easy umfahren werden. Bin gespannt wie die das mit dem Wallride dann angenommen wird in den nächsten Wochen der ja dann quasi auch nicht zum Charakter des Trail passt.


----------



## Anselmus (16. April 2013)

Bei Wallride sehe ich das etwas anders. Da kann man sich ranarbeiten (oder hocharbeiten  )


----------



## Raschauer (16. April 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Schon mal nachgedacht, wie die Stimmung der Stromberger Bürger kippt, wenn jetzt öfters der Rettungshubschrauber landet?
> Ein ansässiger Arzt meinte schon dazu, dass der No Jokes verboten gehört!
> Da passt der Artikel dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/21/bikeparks-in-europa-fallgrube-statt-huepfburg/



Hi, die wenigsten Unfälle mit Hubschraubereinsatz waren bis jetzt am No Jokes. Das größte Problem das wir haben ist die Selbstüberschätzung der Fahrer. Idiotensicher bauen geht nicht.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## michaelrapp1988 (16. April 2013)

gude clemens du weist doch bestimmt wo die bilder von der wall sind !


----------



## grosser (16. April 2013)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Hi, die wenigsten Unfälle mit Hubschraubereinsatz waren bis jetzt am No Jokes. Das größte Problem das wir haben ist die Selbstüberschätzung der Fahrer. Idiotensicher bauen geht nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Clemens, da gebe ich dir in allen Punkten Recht!
Ich bin nur auf dem Flowtrail unterwegs und bemängele nicht die Bauweise der Trails, sondern bin den Erbauern dankbar für die Arbeit die geleistet wurde und wird!

Ich befürchte und habe Angst, dass uns dadurch der Spaß auf Dauer genommen wird! 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. April 2013)

Dann frag ich mich für was der Link gut gewesen sein soll. Du bist zufrieden für die geleistet Arbeit und der Bauweise, aber zitierst einen Artikel der dies alles in Frage stellt
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/21/bikeparks-in-europa-fallgrube-statt-huepfburg/

Naja belassen wirs jetzt auch dabei! Clemens hat in einem Einzeiler alles notwendige dazu gesagt.


----------



## Uni560 (16. April 2013)

Es geht ja nicht um Idiotensicher, es geht darum, dass die Sprünge bzw. vor allem die Landung einfach unangemessen sind. Und das hörte man am Wochenende zu hauf. Ich hoffe es melden sich noch andere vom Wochenende zu Wort.

Warum musste eigentlich im ersten Teil nach der Anliegerpassage, kurz bevor sich das in blau/rote Kurven und den schwarzen Sprung teilt, der Sprung über den kompletten(!) Weg gezogen werden, ohne Umfahrung? Ich nehm und nahm den Sprung auch immer gerne mit, aber ich denke für Leute die "blau" fahren wollen ist das eine absolute Bremse. Die werden da voll den Anker werfen und langsam drüber kippeln. In den dann folgenden Steilkurven hat man dann eher weniger Spaß.

Ich bitte das als Kritik zu werten und nicht als Angriff zu verstehen.


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2013)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Die Spurrillen sind weg und die Kicker ausgebessert.
> 
> Ihr könnt also wieder beruhigt fahren



Ihr steckt da echt mächtig arbeit rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaelrapp1988 (16. April 2013)

du meinst warscheinlich den schultersprund (er hatte nicht umsonst den namen ) ! wir haben in breiter gemacht damit er sicherer zu fahren ist ! und meiner meinung nach ist er sehr gut und auch schnell zu überrollen auch ohne ihn zu springen


----------



## Uni560 (16. April 2013)

Das mag sein, aber es ist gegensprüchlich mit der Beschilderung. Auf der Homepage steht zur blauen Linie:

 Fahrtechnisch einfache Strecke mit Anliegern, Wurzeln, Pumptrail und leichten Shores für leicht Fortgeschrittene

 Alle Elemente auf Chickenways umfahrbar.


Quelle: http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/flowtrail-strecke



Den Anspruch "auf Chickenway umfahrbar" hat der erste Abschnitt dann nicht mehr, ist ganz oben also dann nur noch rot und schwarz? 


Als "Geübter" kann man ihn flott überrollen, aber jemand der sich blaue Strecken sucht ist sicherlich nicht "geübt". Ich glaube das ist auch das, was viele andere gerne übersehen, sobald man selbst einen gewissen Fahrtechniklevel hat. 


Ich bin halt letztes Jahr mit 2 Anfängern dort gefahren und dort sind mir halt ein paar Kleinigkeiten aufgefallen, wo ich sonst immer einfach drüberfahre ohne nachzudenken.


----------



## Asrael (16. April 2013)

hey ich wollt jetzt hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion auslösen und natürlich kann man alles locker umfahren. 
Es ging mir eben nur um konstruktive Kritik an zwei Sprüngen deren Landung keine Fehler verzeiht und meiner Meinung nach, wie schon von Smubob treffend beschrieben, nicht zum Charakter des Wildhogs passen.

Sollte ich hier jemandem auf den Schlipps getreten sein tut's mir leid


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. April 2013)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Warum musste eigentlich im ersten Teil nach der Anliegerpassage, kurz bevor sich das in blau/rote Kurven und den schwarzen Sprung teilt, der Sprung über den kompletten(!) Weg gezogen werden, ohne Umfahrung? Ich nehm und nahm den Sprung auch immer gerne mit, aber ich denke für Leute die "blau" fahren wollen ist das eine absolute Bremse. Die werden da voll den Anker werfen und langsam drüber kippeln. In den dann folgenden Steilkurven hat man dann eher weniger Spaß.
> .


Danke für die Kritik. 

Zu dem Sprung. Der heißt nicht ohne Grund "Schultersprung" und war auch schon immer auf der blauen Linie (!).

Der Sprung wurde etwas nach vorne verlegt. Die Landung ist dadurch nun länger bis zur Senke. Vorteil: Die schräge des Hangs wird nun optimal genutzt und man hat etwas mehr Zeit sich für die Streckenteilung zu sortieren die ebenfalls nach vorne verlegt wurde (Fällt vielen evtl. garnicht auf). Das wurde gemacht um Platz zu gewinnen für die neuen Anlieger dahinter.

Das die Landung vorher eher auf der schmalen Seite war wird sicher keiner bestreiten, deswegen war es sinvoll die breiter zu machen bzw. mit der Umfahrung als eine Fläche herzustellen.

Der Absprung (nicht die Landung ist jetzt gemeint) wurde auch länger und flacher und kommt so den meisten entgegen ohne das die Stelle Spaß verliert. "Hinterradkickend" mag nach meinem Eindruck eben so gut wie keiner. 

Mir ist klar das sich ein Teil der "Dynamik" aus der Form selbst ergibt, dennoch ist die Absprungkante lediglich 10cm hoch und damit fast die häflte niedriger als vorher. Ob man die 10cm Stufe auf der rechten Seite noch wegnimmt, so das der eigentliche "Absprung" nur auf der linken Seite ist, also die Umfahrung rechts wieder eine entsprechende Breite hat, darüber wurde schon intern diskutiert und das lässt sich auch kurzfristig umsetzen.


----------



## Uni560 (16. April 2013)

Hi Kaltumformer,

ich find den Sprung jetzt auf jedenfall besser zu fahren, da man eben halt schön mittig springen kann. Dafür ein Lob. Die Idee weiter rechts eine einfacher überrollbarere Möglichkeit zu gewähren hört sich doch gut an. Wie gesagt waren die beiden Anfänger die ich dort getroffen habe und mit denen gefahren bin immer sehr froh rechts dran vorbei zu kommen.

Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## .floe. (16. April 2013)

> Passt auch eigentlich nicht zum restlichen Charakter des Trails



Es gibt auf dem WH auch andere Stellen, die nicht zu dem Charakter eines anfängerfreundlichen Flowtrails passen...wenn man die Möglichkeit einbezieht, dass dieser Trail auch junge Fahrer mit wenig Fahrpraxis, mangelnder Selbsteinschätzung und falscher Ausrüstung anzieht. Und das tut er (leider). Wenn man hier das Verletzungsrisiko minimieren möchte, müssten alle diese Stellen entschärft, bzw entfernt werden. Ich könnte auf dem WH auch ohne die beiden besagten Sprünge oder zB den Drop im Wald kurz vor dem langen Northshore leben. "Flow" bringen die eh nicht. Nur Abwechslung für diejenigen, die auf dem NoJokes (vermutlich) eh mehr Spaß haben. 

Auf einen solchen Trail gehören Sprünge und Hindernisse, die einen Anfänger bei missglückten Versuchen nicht gleich gefährden, aber gleichzeitig versierten Fahrern ein Maximum an Spaß versprechen. Das ist zu 95% gelungen, und dafür gibts nen 

So seh ich das...


----------



## Wassertrinker (16. April 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es sehr schwer die richtige Balance zu finden, damit Anfänger auf dem Trail genauso Spaß haben, wie fortgeschrittene Fahrer (das Wort Profi ist in dieser Diskussion eh Fehl am Platz, denn jemand, der sich als Profi betitelt ist auf Strecken zuhause, die ein "normaler" Mountainbiker noch nicht mal zu Fuß ablaufen kann!). 
Natürlich kann man sagen, dass der, oder der, oder dieser Sprung / Hindernis weg muss, da er für ungeübte Fahrer zu gefährlich ist. Aber 
1) Wo zieht man die Grenze zwischen für-ungeübte-fahrbar und nicht-fahrbar
2) Niemand muss beispielsweise die zwei Holzsprünge in Klein-Venedig oder den angesprochenen Drop im Tannenstück vor dem Northshore fahren. Wenn man es nicht kann, lässt man es. Das weis ich selbst aus eigener Erfahrung. 
3) Wird sich das Entfernen von Sprüngen als weiter schrauben, wie eine Spirale: Gibt es nur noch Hindernisse, die mit dem Baumarkt-MTB zu fahren sind, kommen die ersten auf die Idee mit dem Treckingrad auf die Strecke zu gehen - und für die sind die Sprünge dann schon wieder zu hoch.

Meiner Meinung nach haben die Trailbauer eine super Balance zwischen Anfängern und Fortgeschrittenen gefunden. Und jeder, der weis wieviel Arbeit es ist einen Trail in den Wald zu graben wird auch verstehen, dass es an einigen Stellen Überschneidungen von der blauen, roten und schwarzen Strecke gibt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. April 2013)

^


----------



## JoshBender85 (16. April 2013)

Word!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder, selbst das Roadgap auf dem No Jokes wurde jetzt total entschärft, wenn da Schilder sind mit einem Totenkopf sollte man es nicht fahren, bzw sich generell die Strecke vorher anschauen


Naja, man kann das Ganze immer von zwei Seiten sehen... ich bin absolut NICHT dafür, jedes kleinste Detail auf dem Wildhog "idiotensicher" zu machen, das ist Käse und dafür gibt es ja überall die Umfahrungsmöglichkeiten. Wir fahren ja schließlich Mountaibike/Geländefahrrad und kein Puky. Wenn jemand sich überschätzt, ist er selbst schuld - ganz klar! Ich kann das eben nur von meiner Warte aus bewerten: ich springe auf dem Wildhog alles - bis eben auf die beiden Holz-Kicker, weil ich die "komisch" und irgendwie nicht spaßig finde. Liegt natürlich sicher daran, dass mir auf irgendeine Weise ein Stückchen Können dafür fehlt... dennoch würde ich mich als sprung-geübter als den Durchschnittsbiker, der den Wildhog runter fährt einschätzen Daher dachte ich, dass der Input von meiner Seite vielleicht ganz gut zur Einordnung der Sache beiträgt, da es ja offensichtlich Einige gibt, die die Teile komisch finden (das habe ich übrigens auch vorort schon von sehr vielen Leuten gehört!). Egal wie, ich habe natürlich kein Problem damit, wenn die Dinger einfach so bleiben, wie sie sind - aber man kann ja wenigstens drüber reden...! Ich finds an der Stelle durchaus ganz lässig, bis kurz vorher Vollgas zu geben und dann oben auf der Brücke abzuziehen, da brauche ich nix anderes 




.floe. schrieb:


> Es gibt auf dem WH auch andere Stellen, die nicht zu dem Charakter eines anfängerfreundlichen Flowtrails passen...wenn man die Möglichkeit einbezieht, dass dieser Trail auch junge Fahrer mit wenig Fahrpraxis, mangelnder Selbsteinschätzung und falscher Ausrüstung anzieht. Und das tut er (leider). Wenn man hier das Verletzungsrisiko minimieren möchte, müssten alle diese Stellen entschärft, bzw entfernt werden.


Genau DAS wäre eben das, was ich oben mit "idiotensischer" meinte und ich finde, dass das lediglich in gewisser Weise für die blaue Linie gelten muss. Wer sich überschätzt, sollte dafür nicht den schwarzen Peter bei anderen suchen! Wir sind ja hier nicht in Amerika, wo man "jeden für alles" verklagen kann... hier ist es schon in Ordnung, wenn jemand die Strafe für eigene Blödheit (ja, sehr flapsig ausgedrückt...) abbekommt.
Den Drop unten finde ich auch nicht flowig, da gibt es welche, die 3 mal so hoch sind und trotzdem eine fluffigere Landung haben. Das finde ich aber nicht schlimm und nehme ihn trotzdem (zumindest mit dem Fully) meistens mit, einfach wegen der Abwechslung. Wenn man irgendwo auf einem Trail eine Treppe mit 4 Stufen springt, ist die auch nicht höher und i. d. R. genauso wenig flowig...




Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Gibt es nur noch Hindernisse, die mit dem Baumarkt-MTB zu fahren sind, kommen die ersten auf die Idee mit dem Treckingrad auf die Strecke zu gehen


Alles schon gesehen...!  Aber wie gesagt, das sollte nicht der Maßstab sein. Der Flowtrail ist wirklich schon verdammt gut, so wie er ist  Ich persönlich empfand z. B. die zum letzten Jahr neu angelegten Linien nach dem langem Northshore unten goldrichtig  so kommt man dort endlich mit richtig viel Schwung und Flow durch und parkt nicht mehr auf dem Flachstück danach. Ich bin schon gespannt auf die aktuellen Änderungen, am 27. werde ich mir die mal anschauen...


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (16. April 2013)

Also der Herr Smubob,

Spricht mir aus der Seele! Genau so sehe ich Das in allen punkten auch.

Denn ich kann Das selbst auch gut beantworten und bewerten. Denn mein Krankenhaus Unfall 2011 am ersten Steingap war auch eine Mischung aus falsche Ausrüstung,Unterschätzung und Unsicherheit.

Bin ihn seit dem nicht mehr gesprungen weil er mir immernoch eine Höllenangst einjagt. Obwohl die Schutzausrüstung und Das bike aufgewertet wurde. Ich würde dort niemals verlangen Das dieser entschärft wird. Aber zumindest wurde damals beschlossen Das die Sprünge die nicht überrollbar sind mit dem Totenkopf markiert werden.

Allgemein finde ich Das die zwei venedigsprünge bleiben können aber ich persönlich verstehe nicht wieso man Sie nicht ein bisschen sicherer macht. Indem man die kleinen gruben nach dem Ansprung auffüllt.
Denn dadurch bleibt die Höhe und der Spaß wird dadurch nicht geringer aber wenn man es verbockt...fliegt man nicht gleich ins loch oder auf die kante.


Davon hätten alle was. Allgemein finde ich es sehr lobenswert Wie ihr an der Strecke arbeitet und für mich gibt es toll umgesetzte Veränderungen...Wie die 180 Grad Kurve Vor dem tannenstück. Oder im tannenwald nach dem Northshore...hat sich auch sehr gut entwickelt.

Das ist Das was sich einfach hier mancher wünscht einen Konstruktiver Austausch. Wenn sich eben rausstellt Das es Hindernisse gibt die die Mehrzahl der Biker nicht so gut finden. Dann kann man ja wenigstens drüber reden ob man was ändern kann.

Obwohl ich sagen muss Das ich dieses Jahr noch nicht da war und mich aber sehr freue wieder hinzufahren!!! 

Grüße

Ps...hab den kram mit Dem Handy geschrieben...deshalb sorry wegen Rechtschreibung usw.


----------



## Wassertrinker (16. April 2013)

Die Klein-Venedig Sprünge führen über 2 Bäche. Deshalb kann man da nix zuschütten.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (16. April 2013)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Die Klein-Venedig Sprünge führen über 2 Bäche. Deshalb kann man da nix zuschütten.



Okay ...sorry Das dort ein Wasserlauf ist wusste ich nicht :'(

Hm.....


----------



## Bembel_Benji (16. April 2013)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Allgemein finde ich Das die zwei venedigsprünge bleiben können aber ich persönlich verstehe nicht wieso man Sie nicht ein bisschen sicherer macht. Indem man die kleinen gruben nach dem Ansprung auffüllt.
> Denn dadurch bleibt die Höhe und der Spaß wird dadurch nicht geringer aber wenn man es verbockt...fliegt man nicht gleich ins loch oder auf die kante.



Genau das ist auch meine Rede und Intension!
Dass man diese expliziten Doubles wegen dem Bachlauf nicht zuschütten kann ist vollkommen legitim, aber vielleicht könnte man sowas wie einen einfachen Holzsteg in die Lücke stellen.

Die Fortgeschrittenen stört es nicht und die willigen Anfänger (so wie ich ) könnten sich wenigstens dran trauen ohne Kopfblockade wegen Leib und Material, falls der Sprung doch mal zu kurz ausfällt.

Auf dem No Jokes müsste man sowas noch nicht mal angehen, da jedem klar ist was auf der Strecke abgeht.


----------



## Raschauer (17. April 2013)

> Dass man diese expliziten Doubles wegen dem Bachlauf nicht zuschütten kann ist vollkommen legitim, aber vielleicht könnte man sowas wie einen einfachen Holzsteg in die Lücke stellen.


Die untere Naturschutzbehörde hat leider was gegen Brücken ( das Gewässer darunter könnte durch den Schatten verändert werden). Wir sind froh das wir die anderen 2 Brücken an der Stelle bauen durften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (17. April 2013)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Die untere Naturschutzbehörde hat leider was gegen Brücken ( das Gewässer darunter könnte durch den Schatten verändert werden).



Das ist nicht deren Ernst, oder?!??? 
Ein seltsamer Verein...


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. April 2013)

Doch, das ist deren Ernst. Das zeigt auch, wie sehr man aufpassen muss, dass das alles nicht nur bau- und fahrtechnisch in gewissen Grenzen bleibt, sondern man auch noch andere Eckpunkte beachten muss, was sicher nicht immer einfach ist. Man kann froh sein, dass das alles so wie es jetzt ist genehmigt wurde. Das mit den 2 Bächen und dass dort keine Brücken genehmigt worden wären, war mir bekannt, deshalb hatte ich sowas gar nicht vorgeschlagen.

@ Raschauer/Wassertrinker/Kaltumformer...: Gibts denn zur Kante in der ersten Landung eine Alternative oder MUSS das aus bestimmten Gründen so...?


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. April 2013)

also ich würde einfach nen dicken runden stamm hinmachen anstellen des 4by4
so 30-40cm durchmesser dann hat er nen schönen radius und hintendrann etwas
erde aufschütten damit es so ne art landung is... dann maults einen nicht gleich
wenns hinterrad dagegen knallt weil das hr wegen des radius eher den hang hat drüber zu rollen als beim 4 kant....
einfach mal so ne spontane idee


----------



## Nicolai33 (17. April 2013)

Wir werden eine bessere Landezone bauen .........


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (17. April 2013)

Nicolai33 schrieb:


> Wir werden eine bessere Landezone bauen .........



Sascha ....Das ist doch mal ein Wort! 


Blöde Frage wäre es möglich nicht einfach beim ersten Sprung ein abfluss Rohr durchzulegen so ca 60 bis 80 cm Länge und dann aufschütten? 

Das Habt ihr bei der 180 Grad Kurve / dem Anlieger auch gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## Anselmus (17. April 2013)

Im Abflussrohr ist doch auch Schatten. Wer weiß, was mit dem Wasser dann alles passiert


----------



## Bembel_Benji (17. April 2013)

Plexiglasrohr...


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. April 2013)

aber dann bitte mit innenbeleuchtung falls es nachts dunkler ist als drausen


----------



## Nicolai33 (17. April 2013)

Wir dürfen da nix Auffüllen, auch wenn der Wasserfluss mit einem Rohr gewährleistet ist. Die Natürliche Belassenheit der Wasserläufe hat an dieser Stelle priorität!! 
Wir versuchen allen Nutzergruppen auf dem Trail Spass zu bereiten, dürfen aber die Vorgaben der verschiedenen Behörden (Wasserschutz, Umweltschutz, Bauamt .... ) und auch des Forstes nicht aus den Augen lassen!!


----------



## Nicolai33 (17. April 2013)

Ich sagte so schön wir "versuchen" alle zu erreichen ........ deshalb Verschließen wir uns auch nicht wenn Kritik kommt !! Das wir nicht allem Nachgehen können ist klar aber wir haben ein offenes Ohr und geben unser bestes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (17. April 2013)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Sascha ....Das ist doch mal ein Wort!
> 
> 
> Blöde Frage wäre es möglich nicht einfach beim ersten Sprung ein abfluss Rohr durchzulegen so ca 60 bis 80 cm Länge und dann aufschütten?
> ...


 Da ist kein schützenswerter Bachlauf


----------



## buschhase (17. April 2013)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen. Ich wollte demnächst das erste mal nach Stromberg. Anreisen werde ich dabei aus dem Ruhrpott mit einem RE bis Koblenz und dann weiter nach Bingen.
Nun ist die Frage wie ich von dort am besten (und einfachsten) zum Flowtrail, präziser gesagt zum Parkplatz P4 komme. Ich habe gelesen, dass man scheinbar Busse mit Fahrrad nutzen darf, insofern diese genug Platz haben. Macht eine Fahrt mit dem Rad ab Bingen Sinn oder dauert das zu lange?

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß
Nico

PS: Tag wäre ein Samstag, falls das eine Rolle für Fahrpläne oder Radmitnahme spielt.


----------



## JoshBender85 (17. April 2013)

Gleich mit Bewegungsmelder der ausgelöst wird wenn man die erst Brücke überfährt und dann die Beleuchtung des Plexiglasrohrs einschaltet....


----------



## Fubbes (17. April 2013)

@buschhase

Bingen - Start Wildhog geht mim Rad in einer Stunde ... gemessen mit meinem 11 kg Hobel.

Vom Hauptbahnhof fahren aber auch Busse nach Stromberg (Guckst du hier). Zur Fahrradmitnahme guckst du hier.


----------



## Anselmus (17. April 2013)

Da ist man ja schon kaputt, wenn man ankommt. Alleine von Bingen hoch nach Weiler


----------



## Chricky86 (17. April 2013)

Bin mit nem Kumpel grad auf tour und wir wollen morgen auch zum flowtrail. Ist der morgen wieder freigegeben? Wetter heute war ja super (haben die 'konkurrenz' in ottweiler mal getestet  ). Hoffen jedenfalls morgen auf ne befahrbare strecke da wir uns schon in Bingen in ner Jugendherberge einquartiert haben. Sind unterwegs mit grün-schwarzem alutech und schwarz-rotem giant und würden bei Gelegenheit auch ab und zu blitzen


----------



## Fubbes (17. April 2013)

Mit etwas Fahrkönnen und Technik kommt man in guter Verfassung oben an. Mich schlaucht Bingen - Wildhog weniger als einmal den Wildhog runter (aber das Thema hatten wir hier schon mal)


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (17. April 2013)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Da ist man ja schon kaputt, wenn man ankommt. Alleine von Bingen hoch nach Weiler



Heul nich ^^ ich bin schon nicht wirklich fit aber ich bin letztes Jahr mehrmals ne Tour von Bingen über Paar trails nach stromberg ...dort dann die gesamte rundstrecke und eine Abfahrt wildhog und dann wieder bis Weiler und dort nochmal in den Wald und dann ab nach Bingen.... Da hatte ich locker 60 km auf der Uhr ...und Das mit Gepäck und voller Schutzausrüstung^^ 

Oder Variante 2 ...mit Bus nach Stromberg und dann zum WH . Dort den ganzen Tag d.h. 6 std abhängen und hoch und runter biken...und dann mit voller Schutzausrüstung nach Weiler und dort die trails runter nach Bingen...da sind's dann nur knapp 30 km aber durchWH sschreddern und dem vollen Gepäck ätzend....

Ich muss dazu sagen egal welche Variante... Hab ich für beide touren jeweils 6 bis 8 std gebraucht.... Und war danach tot ^^


----------



## Cruise (17. April 2013)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Da ist man ja schon kaputt, wenn man ankommt. Alleine von Bingen hoch nach Weiler



Laut Radroutenplaner sind es 421Hm und 13km, also durchaus gemütlich fahrbar 

http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2013)

Nicolai33 schrieb:


> Wir werden eine bessere Landezone bauen .........


I  you!


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. April 2013)

Nicolai33 schrieb:


> Wir werden eine bessere* Landezone* bauen .........



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzhSN1ulHys"]Landing of a Space Shuttle Full HD! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Chricky86 (19. April 2013)

War wieder richtig gut gestern aufm Flowtrail. Die Strecke war im super Zustand und die neu gebauten Elemente passen wunderbar in den Fahrfluss und haben den Trail nochmal weiter aufgewertet. War sicher nicht das letzte mal in diesem Jahr da . Werde später auch mal noch die Bilder hier hochladen, die ich gemacht habe ;-)


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. April 2013)

oh ja bilder wären SUPER !


----------



## Uni560 (19. April 2013)

@Chricky86: Wie war die Verbindung zwischen 2ten und 3ten Zwerg fahrbar? Verliert man immernoch soviel Schwung über die Zwerge?
Leider war das im Matsch letztes Wochenende nicht bewertbar, da dort einfach alles voll mit Bremsschlick war.


----------



## Asrael (19. April 2013)

@Uni560 die Zwerge lassen dir keine Ruhe oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (19. April 2013)

@Asrael Jo .. ist das einzige was ich mir jetzt auch im Trockenen nicht gut vorstellen konnte ^^
Alles andere ist ja echt genial geworden. 
Wir müssen glaube ich bald mal wieder hin


----------



## Chricky86 (19. April 2013)

Also die Zwerge waren komplett fahrbar -bin aber auch nicht so ganz sicher was ich von den Dingern halten soll. Wenn man da nicht schnell genug ist bremsen die einen schon was aus -nach ein paar Abfahrten liefs aber eigentlich ganz gut und man konnte mit bisschen pumpen die Geschwindigkeit beibehalten...


----------



## nf2 (19. April 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder, selbst das Roadgap auf dem No Jokes wurde jetzt total entschärft,



Das sehe ich genau umgekehrt. Vorher konnte man das Ding mit minimaler Geschwindigkeit locker floaten wenn man die Landezone bereits sehen konnte. Klar hat das etwas mehr gerumpelt als wenn man die vorgesehene Landung erreicht hat, aber ging locker und konsequenzlos. Jetzt muss man schon eher blind drüberrotzen und die Landung mit Mindestweite treffen, denn in den Gegenhang möchte ich nicht mit dem Hinterrad einschlagen. Da hier ja auch kein Bachlauf ist, wäre es doch einfach machbar das Gap mit einer Holzleiter zu überbrücken. Und wenn man diese Sicherheitszone nur für den Kopf braucht, für Leute die sich rantasten wollen wäre das sicher ne super Lösung und Stürze wären an der Stelle auch für Rookies nahezu ausgeschlossen. Diese Holzleiter soll keine perfekte Landung ermöglichen sondern nur das zu kurz kommen ohne Sturz ermöglichen.



Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> wenn da Schilder sind mit einem Totenkopf sollte man es nicht fahren, bzw sich generell die Strecke vorher anschauen, ich mein wo is das Problem fahrt über die Brücke und rollt geradeaus weiter, jeder der weiß wie die Dinger zu fahren sind ist froh dafür.



Exakt! Klar kann die Landung des ersten Kickers durch Entfernung des Kantholzes verbessert werden, aber ich fahr die Dinger gerne.



Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Oben den großen Sprung fahren auch die meisten nicht, soll der jetzt auch weg wenn sich 3 Leute da abelgen weil sie sich überschätzen?
> Verstehe eure Sorgen schon aber trotzdem sollte die Strecke auch ein breites Publikum ansprechen und die Leute mit denen wir meistens dort sind sind froh für die Sachen, wir haben auch keine Lust NUR auf dem No Jokes abzuhängen



 jepp, seh ich auch so


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> oh ja bilder wären SUPER !


+1 

Ich wundere mich auch, dass nicht schon zig Helmcam-Videos von der Eröffnung hochgeladen wurden...


----------



## chiefrock (19. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Ich wundere mich auch, dass nicht schon zig Helmcam-Videos von der Eröffnung hochgeladen wurden...



Eins gibts ja schon 
Zumindest vom Nojokes.


----------



## Giveth (19. April 2013)

Oh ja war echt Top am Donnerstag  War mit Chricky86 da, kann nur bestätigen das die Strecke echt nochmal besser geworden ist seit letzter Saison.

Als dann die anfängliche Unsicherheit weg war gings echt schön in einem stück runter.

Und persönlicher Erfolg direkt am Anfang der Saison : erste mal Wallride, erster Gap, erster Roadgap 
Danke nochmal an die 3 Jungs die uns gezeigt haben wie mans macht am Nojokes ganz oben  Sonst wäre ich da denke ich nie drüber geflogen


----------



## Chricky86 (19. April 2013)

Soo, 
hier kommen dann mal die versprochenen Bilder. Wer sich darauf findet und die Bilder in höherer Auflösung haben möchte kann sich gerne per PN bei mir melden (am besten direkt mit E-Mailadresse -dann mach ich ne Freigabe auf Dropbox ;-)  )

Mehr Bilder gibts im Album ;-)


----------



## Chricky86 (19. April 2013)

...nächster Schub...


----------



## Chricky86 (19. April 2013)




----------



## RockFox (19. April 2013)

sehr gute Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (19. April 2013)

Endlich bilder !!!
Cool


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (19. April 2013)

@Chricky86:   TOP !!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. April 2013)

wunderbar


----------



## nils_z (20. April 2013)

hey, super bilder


----------



## RockFox (23. April 2013)

schöne Videos!


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. April 2013)

nice , DANKE


----------



## Spletti (23. April 2013)

schönes vid !

lass mich raten , das war sonntag


----------



## sven1977 (23. April 2013)

Schöne Bilder und Videos.

Gruß Sven


----------



## schokoei72 (24. April 2013)

hi, hab mal ne frage, waren am sonntag auch da und da ist morgens am wallride vom wildhog ein fotograf gestanden und hat bilder gemacht.waren die privat oder werden die irgendwo veröffentlicht?
Gruss Nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (24. April 2013)

Ich finde, wer am Flowtrail (ungefragt) andere Leute knipst, sollte das dann bitte auch hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## Fubbes (24. April 2013)

Wer andere Leute ungefragt knipst, darf das leider gar nicht veröffentlichen. Es sei denn, der geknipste hat zugestimmt.


----------



## Micha-L (24. April 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wer andere Leute ungefragt knipst, darf das leider gar nicht veröffentlichen. Es sei denn, der geknipste hat zugestimmt.



Darf er sie überhaupt ungefragt knipsen?


----------



## Kostemer (25. April 2013)

In diesem sem Fall nicht.
Es wurde gezielt eine Person abgelichtet. Anders wäre es wenn man einen platz fotografiert auf denen mehrere Person sich befinden und man nicht wie oben genannt eine Person anzielt.


----------



## Anselmus (25. April 2013)

Die Polzei knippst immer gezielt mich, ohne mich vorher zu fragen


----------



## Fubbes (25. April 2013)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Die Polzei knippst immer gezielt mich, ohne mich vorher zu fragen


Geschwindigkeitskontrollen am Flowtrail? Dann nehm ich das nächste Mal einen Blitzwarner mit 
Was ist denn die erlaubte Höchstgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (25. April 2013)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Anders wäre es wenn man einen platz fotografiert auf denen mehrere Person sich befinden und man nicht wie oben genannt eine Person anzielt.



Auch das kann grenzwertig sein!
Generell ist fotografieren von Personen in der Öffentlichkeit ein sehr heikles Thema und erst recht, wenn Bilder veröffentlicht werden und die abgebildete Person eindeutig erkennbar ist.
Der Fotograf hätte genau genommen jeden Fahrer auf dem Trail fragen müssen, ob er sie ablichten darf und eine schriftliche Einwilligung einholen müssen.
Aber so lange er nur fotografiert und nicht veröffentlicht, bewegt er sich zwar in einer Grauzone, welche aber meist toleriert wird.


----------



## Kostemer (25. April 2013)

Ich habe natürlich auch kein Problem damit. Ich werde selber mit Stativ an den Sprüngen stehen und diese wenn gewollt euch dann zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## JoshBender85 (25. April 2013)




----------



## Bembel_Benji (25. April 2013)

Da gebe ich dir recht Frank, aber du weißt ja selbst wie das ist in Deutschland mit seinen Gesetzen... 

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall zusehen dieses Jahr auf mal mit dem Foto auf den Trail zu gehen und falls sich jemand seines Öffentlichkeitsrechts beraubt fühlt möchte er/sie doch bitte auf mich zugehen und sich äußern. Ich werde dann ohne Diskussion sämtliche Bilder der Person löschen!


----------



## grosser (25. April 2013)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> und die abgebildete Person eindeutig erkennbar ist.



und das mit Fullface und Brille


----------



## Bembel_Benji (25. April 2013)

Zitat der Kanzlei Janke für Urheber und Medienrecht:

Eine Zustimmung wird erforderlich, sobald die Person aufgrund der  abgebildeten äußeren Erscheinung erkennbar ist. Die Erkennbarkeit kann  sich dabei sowohl aus dem abgebildeten Gesicht, aber auch aus sonstigen  speziellen körperlichen Merkmalen (wie rote Haare) oder Körperhaltung  etc. ergeben. Rückschlüsse auf die Identität der abgebildete Person  lassen sich natürlich auch aus der Bildunterschrift zum Foto (Vorname  und abgekürzter Nachname) oder aus den mit abgelichteten Gegenständen  (Accessoires, Auto, Haus) herleiten.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da die wenigsten eine identische Kombi aus gleichem Helm, Klamotten und Bike haben, gilt das Recht auch dann.


----------



## nf2 (25. April 2013)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Generell ist fotografieren von Personen in der Öffentlichkeit ein sehr heikles Thema und erst recht, wenn Bilder veröffentlicht werden und die abgebildete Person eindeutig erkennbar ist.



Die eindeutige Erkennbarkeit ist ja bei vielen Fahrern durch Fullface und/oder Goggle eh nicht gegeben.

Edit: shit, zu langsam


----------



## grosser (25. April 2013)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Zitat der Kanzlei Janke für Urheber und Medienrecht:
> 
> Eine Zustimmung wird erforderlich, sobald die Person aufgrund der  abgebildeten äußeren Erscheinung erkennbar ist. Die Erkennbarkeit kann  sich dabei sowohl aus dem abgebildeten Gesicht, aber auch aus sonstigen  speziellen körperlichen Merkmalen (wie rote Haare) oder Körperhaltung  etc. ergeben. Rückschlüsse auf die Identität der abgebildete Person  lassen sich natürlich auch aus der Bildunterschrift zum Foto (Vorname  und abgekürzter Nachname) oder aus den mit abgelichteten Gegenständen  (Accessoires, Auto, Haus) herleiten.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir recht, das ist Deutschland!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (25. April 2013)

Ist es wirklich nötig über sowas zu diskutieren?


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. April 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> *Geschwindigkeitskontrollen* am Flowtrail? Dann nehm ich das nächste Mal einen Blitzwarner mit


Habe gehört im August sollen die stattfinden. 



Fubbes schrieb:


> Was ist denn die erlaubte Höchstgeschwindigkeit?



Mit dem passenden Helm: "Wahnsinnige Geschwindigkeit!" 

http://youtu.be/1mgvE55HpcU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (25. April 2013)

Geschwindigkeitskontrollen? August?
Also die von uns hier vorgeschlagene Zeitmessung?! =)
 @Kaltumformer: Mehr Infos bitte!


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. April 2013)

Nee, fest installierte "Blitzer" sind doch ********.  Eine Veranstaltung war in der Überlegung. Aktuelleres weis ich nicht. Aber werden wir hoffentlich rechtzeitig mehr erfahren.


----------



## Uni560 (25. April 2013)

Wäre mal ne coole Sache. Auch wenn ich mich weit hinten in der Liste einreihen würde. Wenn das jährlich wiederholt werden würde, dann könnte man auch ein wenig persönlichen Erfolg messen


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. April 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich nötig über sowas zu diskutieren?


Nein, weil das alles schon andererorts bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut wurde und bei Interesse an diesen Orten nachgelesen werden kann.


Aber mal eine für mich persönlich viel wichtigere, aktuelle Frage, an die Herren des Flowtrails:
Die Wettervorhersagen für's Wochenende sehen ja ziemlich feucht aus... wir wollten zusammen mit ein paar verrückten Gleichgesinnten am Samstag ein FR-Hardtail Treffen am Flowtrail machen. Wenn es so bleibt, wie Meteomedia/Kachelmann es prophezeit, wir die Ampel am Samstag wohl rot zeigen, oder...?


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn es so bleibt, wie Meteomedia/Kachelmann es prophezeit, wir die Ampel am Samstag wohl rot zeigen, oder...?



Ich bin zwar nicht das Ampelmännchen (>nicolai33), aber das es nass wird und dann auch noch nur 5°C haben soll .... würde sagen da geht wohl eher nichts am Samstag (und Freitag nachmittag). Ob das dann Sonntag hinhaut habe ich auch eher meine Zweifel... nunja. 

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=106290&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. April 2013)

Danke für deine Einschätzung. Hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Ich kontakte trotzdem später mal noch den Sascha, dass er mir ggf. kurzfristig direkt eine Rückmeldung gibt, da ja eine ganze "Veranstaltung" dran hängt...

BTW: Ich habe wohl eine ganz brauchbare Lösung für das 5.10 Problem  Habe das Zeug getestet, was einer im Thread gepostet hat, funzt bisher gut. Ich poste die Tage dort genaueres + Fotos...


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. April 2013)

Problem = Die Sonne scheint durch die Sohle.

Zeug = shoegoo


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (25. April 2013)

Das hat schon zu skate zeiten alles gefixed


----------



## schokoei72 (25. April 2013)

mir gings ja nur darum das ich zum Geier wenigstens mal das Bild sehen will... 
Wie viele 100m hoch  ich auf dem Wallride unterwegs war!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raumfahrer_spif (25. April 2013)

wer auf dem flowtrail fotografiert wurde und nicht möchte, dass das foto an die öffentlichkeit gerät ist mit sicherheit krank geschrieben


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. April 2013)

freebob schrieb:


> Oh, auf ein FR-HT-Treffen am Flowtrail hätt ich ja auch mal Lust. Hab schon ewig nicht mehr in den FR-HT-Thread geguckt, muss ich wohl doch mal wieder öfter machen.
> Was ist denn das 5.10 (Schuhe?) Problem  Gibts da nen Link?


Links:
° FR-Enduro Hardtail Saison startup Treffen 2013 "HART IM WALD"
° Five-ten Sohle reparieren?




Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Das hat schon zu skate zeiten alles gefixed


Genau daher kannte der Kollege, der die Idee im zugehörigen Thread eingebracht hat, das Zeug auch 




freebob schrieb:


> Wenn gar nix mehr hilft, Gaffer Tape und Kabelbinder


Ja klar, weil auf Gaffatape ja der Grip auch so gut wäre...  Das ShoeGoo Zeug schlägt sich bisher gut! Der Dauertest aufm Flowtrail muss halt wohl leider erstmal ausfallen...


----------



## Micha-L (25. April 2013)

Was habe ich getan  

Ich wollte doch nur MEHR Bilder. Stattdessen traut sich nun sicher GARKEINER mehr ein Bild zu posten.


----------



## benz82 (25. April 2013)

Servus,
bin grad erst über das Thema Stromberg hier gestolpert.

Wir wollen Freitag mittag dort aufkreuzen. hab ich das jetzt richtig rausgelesen das bei schlechtem Wetter die Strecke dort dicht ist?

Aussichten sind ja für Samstag nicht so rosig...

Und gibt es ein paar alternativen rund um die Gegend falls wir dort wirklich nicht fahren können??? (Touren,Trails...)

gruß benz


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. April 2013)

freebob schrieb:


> Man soll damit ja auch nicht das Loch flicken, sondern den Schuh ans Pedal kleben...


Cool... das Problem, das man bei Klickies u. U. hat - nämlich dass man bei einem Sturz nicht rechtzeitig vom Pedal weg kommt - hat man dann dann auch nicht mehr


----------



## PeKaWe (26. April 2013)

OMG

Bilder???
Her damit. Jetzt!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (26. April 2013)

calm down!


----------



## PeKaWe (26. April 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> calm down!



ICH BIN RUHIG!!! 
*scherz*



Ich will doch nur'n paar schöne Bildchen sehen, so zur Aufmunterung bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (26. April 2013)

Dann schau doch mal hier -> KLICK
Da ist bestimmt was dabei.


----------



## Chricky86 (26. April 2013)

Damit hier nicht nur Text ist kram ich mal noch n paar Bilder raus...

August 2011 (bei fast unerträglichen 35°C)




vs

April 2013 (gleiche Biker, neue Bikes )





und mal noch ein paar weiter Bilder von letzter Woche (von "Fremden" hab ich leider keine weiteren Bilder mehr)


























-->hohe Auflösung gibts bei Klick aufs Bild auch noch ;-)


...mehr hab ich leider (erstmal) definitiv nicht mehr zu bieten. Hoffe aber, dass der nächste Besuch in Stromberg (inkl. Vergrößerung der anreisenden Gruppe) nicht allzu lang auf sich warten lässt. Und trotz (oder vielleicht auch gerade wegen?!   ) der Diskussionen um Fotos von anderen werde ich mich auch bestimmt wieder zum blitzen hinstellen zwischen durch. Irgendwie muss es hier ja auch was zu sehen geben -und aus Erfahrung hab ich gemerkt, dass normalerweise immer alle froh waren mal Fotos von sich in Action zu haben ;-)


----------



## Bembel_Benji (26. April 2013)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> August 2011 (bei fast unerträglichen 35°C)
> 
> vs
> 
> April 2013 (gleiche Biker, neue Bikes )



Da habt ihr zumindest biketechnisch einige Schippen aufgelegt.



Chricky86 schrieb:


> Und trotz (oder vielleicht auch gerade wegen?!   ) der Diskussionen um Fotos von anderen werde ich mich auch bestimmt wieder zum blitzen hinstellen zwischen durch. Irgendwie muss es hier ja auch was zu sehen geben -und aus Erfahrung hab ich gemerkt, dass normalerweise immer alle froh waren mal Fotos von sich in Action zu haben ;-)



Bitte meine vorhergehenden Beiträge nicht falsch verstehen! Es ging mir lediglich um Aufklärungsarbeit. 
Ich denke, dass wir hier zumindest alle so freundlich und kollegial zueinander sind, dass man auf den Foto-Menschen zugehen kann und einfach sagt, dass man keine Bilder haben möchte. Auch denke ich, dass diese Sorte Mensch auch hier eher die Minderheit darstellt. Ich würde mich zumindest auch freuen, wenn ich mal Bilder von mir finden würde, auch wenn ich jetzt schon weiß, dass sie ziemlich langweilig aussehen würden.


----------



## schokoei72 (27. April 2013)

Menno, Ich will doch nur die Bilder sehn......
Scheiss aufs Urheberrecht und den Dreck!


----------



## ketis (29. April 2013)

Warum ist eine grüne Ampel auf der Homepage und nur die Hälfte offen?


----------



## RockFox (29. April 2013)

Ab morgen ist wieder alles offen, vorausgesetzt die Ampel ist bei dem Wetter auch auf grün


----------



## ketis (29. April 2013)

Dieses internetz könnte auch dafür genutzt werden teilsperrungen zu kommunizieren.  Wäre praktisch. ... vorallem für leute die ne längere Anfahrt haben. ....


----------



## Nicolai33 (30. April 2013)

@ ketis : sorry es war mein Fehler, die Strecke sollte nicht Teilgesperrt werden (wenn das mal der Fall sein sollte dann wird das auch so kommuniziert). Die Ampel war Samstag auf Rot und weil wir an der Strecke am Arbeiten waren haben wir die Ketten im den ersten beiden Teilstücken zu gemacht !! 
Und was soll ich sagen  , dann halt vergessen wieder aufzumachen !! 
Kommt nicht wieder vor. 

Am Samstag wurde der Vierkantbalken beim 1. Sprung in Klein Venedig entfernt und ne Abgerundete Erdlandung gebastelt........
Der Sprung im 1. Teilstück (Vor dem Steingap) wurde ja im Frühjahr über die Komplette Fahrbreite gezogen und hat dem ein oder anderen Fahranfänger unötig bremsen lassen. Auch dieses haben wir abgeändert, es gibt wieder ne blaue Umfahrung an der Stelle !!

Gruss Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (30. April 2013)

Sau gut! Ihr seid der Hammer!

Schon ne Ahnung wies morgen aussieht?


----------



## ketis (30. April 2013)

Passiert Sascha.  Hatten massig spass auf den trails ;-).


----------



## Uni560 (30. April 2013)

Ihr seid echt Klasse. Vielen dank euch Trail-Bauarbeitern 

Ich hoffe bald mal wieder vorbeikommen zu können.


----------



## Nicolai33 (30. April 2013)

@ : asrael /all  es hat heute nicht geregnet, sieht also gut aus für morgen


----------



## Asrael (30. April 2013)

Dann wird die IG Taunus morgen wohl mit 5 Mann/Frau aufschlagen


----------



## Uni560 (30. April 2013)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß .. lass es für mich mit krachen Asrael


----------



## endorphine (30. April 2013)

Nicolai33 schrieb:


> @ : asrael /all  es hat heute nicht geregnet, sieht also gut aus für morgen




Und ich hatte (40km entfernt wohnend) schon fest mit einer Sperrung gerechnet! Hier war es total verregnet!


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. April 2013)

Nicolai33 schrieb:


> @ : asrael /all  es hat heute nicht geregnet,



Dann pieselt dem Kachelmann wohl aktuell ein Eichhörnchen in den Messbecher (seiner Wetterstation).   

Und aufs Regenradar ist auch kein Verlass mehr. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXKOsajNZY4"]I'm having trouble with the radar, sir - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Asrael (30. April 2013)

Zumindest morgen soll's trocken bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai33 (30. April 2013)

Es regnet jetzt auch hier in Stromberg seit einiger Zeit, es ist aber nur leichter Landregen, den kann die Strecke ab. Morgen soll es trocken bleiben, wenn es also heute Nacht keinen Wolkenbruch gibt wird morgen auf sein!!
Morgens noch etwas schmierig gegen Mittag dann besser


----------



## Asrael (1. Mai 2013)

Schee war's! 

Zwar immer noch gut schmierig, aber wesentlich besser fahrbar als am Eröffnungswochenende. Heut war auch der neue Table im unteren Teil des Fichtenstückchens fahrbar und gefällt mir richtig gut.
Noch mal ein großes Lob an die Trailbauer, der wildhog wird immer besser.


----------



## ruhri-uli (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand für mich 2-3 Tour Tipps für eine Tour in der Ecke des Flowtrails?
Ich möchte einen Tag auf dem Trail fahren und am Sonntag eine nette Tour machen. 
Wie fast immer: gemütliche Anstiege, tolle Trails (S0-S1) bergab...

Gerne als Track per PM.

Vielen Dank!!!!!!

Grüße Uli


----------



## nahetalmoves (4. Mai 2013)

Am Donnerstag das erste mal für diese Saison auf dem Flowtrail gewesen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Mai 2013)

Coole Sequenz


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. Mai 2013)

So, gleich geht es los und eine Delegation aus Köln macht sich auf die Reise zum Flowtrail. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, was Ihr über den Winter an Veränderungen und Verbesserungen gezaubert habt. 

Bis gleich, man sieht sich. 

#1171 : Sehr geiles Bild übrigens!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahetalmoves (5. Mai 2013)

Danke, waren heute auch wieder da. Heute waren echt top Bedingungen. Hat wieder super viel spass gemacht.

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. Mai 2013)

Ja, das war wirklich ein klasse Tag heute!!! 

Der Wildhog wurde im Verlauf des Tages immer schneller und griffiger. Was für ein herrliches Anlieger-Geballere!

Den No Jokes Trail haben wir heute zum ersten Mal komplett bezwungen, also immer jeweils die größere Variante geschafft. 

Mal wieder ein dickes Kompliment an die Erbauer! Ihr habt die beiden Trails, vor allem den WH, sehr schön und sinnvoll ergänzt und gepflegt. 
Der Wallride ist einfach nur 

Bis zum nächsten Mal - hoffentlich schon bald.


----------



## RockFox (7. Mai 2013)

nahetalmoves schrieb:


> Am Sonntag mal wieder den Flowtrail in Stromberg gerockt.
> Kann ihn euch nur empfehlen. Es lohnt sich.



Ich bin mal so frei 
Echt cooles Bild nahetalmoves


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Mai 2013)

Wo ist denn diese Stelle? Ich komme grad nicht drauf...


----------



## nahetalmoves (7. Mai 2013)

Danke 

@ Bike Mike: Der Table ist im 4. Teil des WildHog. Nach dem Northshore, der 3. Sprung...


----------



## yoobee (7. Mai 2013)

Gebt mal bitte nachher Bescheid, ob die Trails bis morgen abtrocknen können... thx!


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Mai 2013)

nahetalmoves schrieb:


> @ Bike Mike: Der Table ist im 4. Teil des WildHog. Nach dem Northshore, der 3. Sprung...



Aaahhhh, besten Dank! Ich habe mir die Sprünge nie von der Seite aus angesehen. 

Gerade diese Sektion finde ich mitlerweile richtig spaßig!


----------



## nahetalmoves (7. Mai 2013)

Ja das stimmt...doch die wall habe ich noch offen

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## michaelrapp1988 (7. Mai 2013)

Ich frag mich wo die ganzen bilder von der wall sind ???
sind schon so viele fotos von mir gemacht worden aber es is noch keins hier aufgetaucht


----------



## Micha-L (7. Mai 2013)

michaelrapp1988 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wo die ganzen bilder von der wall sind ???
> sind schon so viele fotos von mir gemacht worden aber es is noch keins hier aufgetaucht



Die haben alle Angst zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaelrapp1988 (7. Mai 2013)

is doch doof da freut man sich das es fotos von einem giebt um dann festzustellen das sie nirgends wo auftauchen


----------



## Chricky86 (7. Mai 2013)

Falls das Wetter mitspielt bin ich am Donnerstag wieder da -bestimmt auch mit Kamera... und ich werde alles gnadenlos veröffentlichen was mir vor die Knipse kommt 

Aber das hängt jetzt erstmal davon ab wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. In Leverkusen war heute weltuntergangsähnlicher Regen -_-


----------



## michaelrapp1988 (7. Mai 2013)

Sch... da kann ich nicht hab ne gestauchte schulter ,rippe,hüfte und hals wirbel !


----------



## nahetalmoves (8. Mai 2013)

Hey michaelrapp1988 haben wir uns nicht an der wall unterhalten? Wenn ja hab ich Bilder von dir. Kam nur noch nicht dazu die fertig zu machen. Werde mich aber beeilen.

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## michaelrapp1988 (8. Mai 2013)

ja das war ich


----------



## Bembel_Benji (8. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand schon fest geplant am Freitag so gegen Mittag auf den Trail zu fahren?
Ich wollte hin, allerdings wahrscheinlich eher mit Kamera als mit Bike (-> außer Betrieb), sofern das Wetter halbwegs passt und ich Freigang von der Chefin bekomme. ;-)


----------



## Weltraumaffe (8. Mai 2013)

*I*  _*Stromberg Flowtrail*_


Vielleicht sieht man sich morgen!?
Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Mai 2013)

Wetter sieht doch noch ganz passabel aus. Werden mal zum flowtrail düsen.


----------



## Asrael (9. Mai 2013)

@Sepprheingauner wir schlagen so gegen 11 auf

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Mai 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> @Sepprheingauner wir schlagen so gegen 11 auf
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Perfekt! Denke wir parken am unteren nojokes parkplatz


----------



## Asrael (9. Mai 2013)

Wir auf'm p3. ich text dir einfach wenn wir da sind.


----------



## xXJojoXx (9. Mai 2013)

Sind schon zurück vom Trail, hier das Fazit: Was ihr da über den Winter gezaubert habt, ist echt der Hammer ! Die Trails waren letztes Jahr schon echt gut, aber mit dieser Saison habt ihr nochmal eine ordentliche Schippe draufgepackt. Viele Sprünge sind besser und flowiger zu fahren, als vorher und der Wallride ist ein super Schmankerl. Weiter so !


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Mai 2013)

Das würd' ich auch genauso unterschreiben!! Hat richtig Bock gemacht gestern. Im Detail sehr gut verbessert!!


----------



## Bembel_Benji (11. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mich gestern doch dazu entschlossen (trotz eingeschränkter Schaltfunktion) mit dem Bike den Trail zu besuchen. Hat sich gelohnt!

Auch von mir noch ganz großes Lob an alle Konstrukteure und Helfer!!! 

Freue mich schon auf meinen nächsten Besuch!


----------



## Mutant-Rider (16. Mai 2013)

Mal was kurzes von uns, schon etwas älter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=blvdKvQkin4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koellefornia (17. Mai 2013)

Hi Jungs, 
Wird die Stecke morgen offen sein?

K

Send from my mobile.


----------



## Nicolai33 (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Die Strecke ist sehr durchweicht, es hat heute auch wieder recht viel geregnet. Also wird morgen die geschlossen bleiben.
Wenn das gut gemeldete Wetter morgen wirklich kommt, kann die Strecke etwas abtrocknen sodass wir am Sonntag wieder auf machen können!!
Schaut dafür aber bitte Sonntag früh nochmal auf die Homepage.

Danke für eure Verständnis


----------



## koellefornia (17. Mai 2013)

Nicolai33 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die Strecke ist sehr durchweicht, es hat heute auch wieder recht viel geregnet. Also wird morgen die geschlossen bleiben.
> Wenn das gut gemeldete Wetter morgen wirklich kommt, kann die Strecke etwas abtrocknen sodass wir am Sonntag wieder auf machen können!!
> Schaut dafür aber bitte Sonntag früh nochmal auf die Homepage.
> ...



Danke für die Info. :thumbup:

Send from my mobile.


----------



## Kaltumformer (19. Mai 2013)

"_Amtliche WARNUNG vor DAUERREGEN 
KREIS BAD KREUZNACH
gültig von: Sonntag, 19.05.2013 14:00 Uhr
bis: Montag, 20.05.2013 14:00 Uhr

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst
am: Sonntag, 19.05.2013 09:13 Uhr

für Kreis Bad Kreuznach

Im Laufe des Nachmittages von Südosten her aufkommende, teils gewittrige Regenfälle, die sich in der Nacht noch etwas verstärken und etwa bis Montag Mittag anhalten. Dabei sind Mengen zwischen 30 und 50 Liter pro Quadratmeter in 24 Stunden zu erwarten._"

Im Umkreis sind auch teils Unwetterwarnungen ausgegeben!

Z.B. 

_"Amtliche UNWETTERWARNUNG vor ERGIEBIGEM DAUERREGEN 
KREIS MAINZ-BINGEN UND STADT MAINZ
gültig von: Sonntag, 19.05.2013 14:00 Uhr
bis: Montag, 20.05.2013 14:00 Uhr

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst
am: Sonntag, 19.05.2013 09:01 Uhr

für Kreis Mainz-Bingen und Stadt Mainz

 Am Nachmittag von Südosten her aufkommende teils gewittrige Regenfällen, die sich im Laufe der Nacht verstärken und bis Montag Mittag anhalten. Dabei sind gebietsweise Mengen über 50 Liter pro Quadratmeter in 24 Stunden zu erwarten. 

ACHTUNG Hinweis auf mögliche Gefahren: 
Infolge des Dauerregens ist unter anderem Hochwasser an Bächen und kleineren Flüssen sowie Überflutungen von Straßen möglich Details: 
www.hochwasserzentralen.de. Es können zum Beispiel Erdrutsche auftreten. Schließen Sie alle Fenster und Türen."_

Quellen:

Link


----------



## Warpspinne (19. Mai 2013)

Genau! Es soll auch heftig schneien! Also schnell zum Flowtrail und genug Frischhaltefolie einpacken zum abdecken


----------



## Kaltumformer (19. Mai 2013)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Genau! Es soll auch heftig schneien! Also schnell zum Flowtrail und genug Frischhaltefolie einpacken zum abdecken



Erklär mir doch mal bitte den Witz, sofern vorhanden.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. Mai 2013)

Kann er selsbt nicht!


----------



## Wassertrinker (20. Mai 2013)

Wie sehen denn die Prognosen für Dienstag aus? Ist die Strecke offen? Ich will nicht umsonst morgens schon mein Rad mit auf die Arbeit schleppen...


----------



## michaelrapp1988 (20. Mai 2013)

laut wetterbericht wird es heute und morgen noch regnen


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Mai 2013)

Moin.

Bin morgen und Freitag bei euch Jobmässig in der Gegend und wollte auf den FT.
Aktuell geschlossen wegen Regen 

Wie schaut den die Prognose bei euch aus?

Könnte es mit Donnerstag Abend oder Freitag morgen klappen?

Gruss aus OWL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai33 (22. Mai 2013)

Es hat die letzten Tage sehr viel und lange geregnet und wenn ich der Vorhersage Glauben Schenke wird es morgen wieder stark Regen!! Das We sieht auch nicht besser aus, ihr könnt also davon ausgehen das der Trail bis in die nächste Woche herein nicht geöffnet wird.


----------



## Wassertrinker (22. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht könntet ihr bei eurem Ampelmännchen auf der Flowtrail-Homepage noch eine kleine Prognose mit einbauen. Bis wann das rote Männchen voraussichtlich(!!!!!) da sein wird.


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Mai 2013)

Ja so ein 2 Tage Trend


----------



## Cruise (22. Mai 2013)

www.wetter.de
Solange da die Prognose nicht besser wird wird sich auch am Trail nix ändern


----------



## nahetalmoves (22. Mai 2013)

Tja also das schönreden hilft jetzt auch nicht mehr...auf Wetter.com die nächsten 8 Tage regen...

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2013)

Nur so rein interessehalber, falls jemand der Wissenden Lust und Zeit hat, was dazu zu schreiben: wie viel Tage war der Flowtrail im Mai denn offen...?


----------



## Ripman (27. Mai 2013)

Seit vergangenen Donnerstag war er jedenfalls keinen Tag offen, da konnten wir leider immer nur drumherum fahren  (also -4 Tage)


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2013)

Kann vielleicht für die Wetterdiskussionen ein eigener Thread gestartet werden? Die "verwässern" das eigentliche Flowtrail-Thema nämlich und interessieren mich jedenfalls herzlich wenig.


----------



## Cruise (27. Mai 2013)

es fällt aber trotzdem in die Rubrik ALLES rund um den...  und wie das fahrwn war etc kann im moment ebwn leider keiner posten. Das schöne an nem Forum ist ja man braucht das was einen nicht interessiert auch nicht lesen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeKaWe (27. Mai 2013)

Ist wie überall im Leben. Wenn es nichts zu reden gibt redet man über's Wetter


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nur so rein interessehalber, falls jemand der Wissenden Lust und Zeit hat, was dazu zu schreiben: wie viel Tage war der Flowtrail im Mai denn offen...?



Ein Widerporst!?   Schleudert den Purschen zu poden! 




PeKaWe schrieb:


> Ist wie überall im Leben. Wenn es nichts zu reden gibt redet man über's Wetter





Auf der Website gibts nun auch unten rechts einen "Ampelmann Trend" wie ich gerade gesehen habe: "26.05. Leider muss der Flowtrail aufgrund der Regenvorhersage noch einige Tage geschlossen bleiben".

P.S. Das Rennen soll dieses Jahr nicht stattfinden habe ich gestern in einer Mail vom Vorstand an die Mitglieder gelesen. Es soll aber ein "Sommerfest" am 17.08 geben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2013)

Ripman schrieb:


> Seit vergangenen Donnerstag war er jedenfalls keinen Tag offen, da konnten wir leider immer nur drumherum fahren  (also -4 Tage)


Ja, das hat mir der Hermann schon berichtet...




PeKaWe schrieb:


> Ist wie überall im Leben. Wenn es nichts zu reden gibt redet man über's Wetter







Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ein Widerporst!?   Schleudert den Purschen zu poden!


Du, das sollte kein Diss/Trotz/sonstwas sein... das hat mich wirklich einfach interessiert...! 

Wie man derzeit an diversen Stellen im deutschsprachigen Internet lesen kann: "Der kleine November möchte bitte im Mai abgeholt werden!" 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> P.S. Das Rennen soll dieses Jahr nicht stattfinden habe ich gestern in einer Mail vom Vorstand an die Mitglieder gelesen. Es soll aber ein "Sommerfest" am 17.08 geben.


Klingt gut, da bin ich von PdS wieder da. Der August war in den letzten Jahren ja oft recht verregnet, vielleicht wird der dieses Jahr dann ungewohnt trocken


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie man derzeit an diversen Stellen im deutschsprachigen Internet lesen kann: "Der kleine November möchte bitte im Mai abgeholt werden!"


Dazu fällt mir ein:
Standard & Poor's hat den Frühling zum Herbst herabgestuft.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Juni 2013)

Hi,
habe gerade gesehen die Homepage wurde überarbeitet, gefällt mir gut  habe nur eine Frage da derzeit bei mir die Ampel nicht angezeigt wird (nutze Firefox). man sieht nur einen text: /"ampelmann gruen rechts/"
also kann ich von ausgehen das offen ist?
Gruß


----------



## Nicolai33 (4. Juni 2013)

Ja die Ampel steht seit heute morgen wieder auf grün!! Das mit der Falschen Anzeige wissen wir, wird bald behoben  
Viel Spaß allen die endlich wieder auf den Flowtrail können ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (4. Juni 2013)

Morgen kommen wir mal vorbei.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Juni 2013)

Sauber dann kann ich ja wieder meine Feierabendrunde fahren 
Danke!


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Juni 2013)

Ich müsste 180km unter die Autoreifen nehmen um zum Flowtrail zu kommen. Lohnt es sich (war noch nie im Bikepark und bevor ich da Geld lasse überlege ich obs der Flowtrail nicht auch tut)?
Winterberg oder Willingen wären genauso weit.
Wie voll ist es an einem Samstag so?


----------



## PeKaWe (4. Juni 2013)

Hi.

Fahre auch jedes mal gut 100km einfach. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall. Gerade wenn man (noch) nicht der absolute Crack ist ist der Flowtrail super weil sehr fehlerverzeihend. Und für die großen Jungs gibt es ja den No Jokes.

War schon öfter Samstags da und fand es angenehm gefüllt. Es verteilt sich recht gut auf der Strecke und ein paar Mitfahrer sind ja auch nicht schlecht.
Danach dann ins Schwimmbad zum Abkühlen und Kaffee und Kuchen oder Schnitzel im Dorf.

Ich freu mich auf's WE!!!

Grüße


----------



## Bembel_Benji (4. Juni 2013)

PeKaWe schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall. Gerade wenn man (noch) nicht der absolute Crack ist ist der Flowtrail super weil sehr fehlerverzeihend. Und für die großen Jungs gibt es ja den No Jokes.



Das kann ich zu 100% unterschreiben. Wir haben schon Touren mit Kids und Einsteigern über den Flowtrail gemacht. Die sind eben nur blau gefahren. War völlig entspannt, weil jeder die Sachen gefahren ist, die seinem Level entsprechen.


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Juni 2013)

Hört sich ja ganz gut an. Wenns mir gefällt überleg ich gleich ne Nacht dort zu bleiben. 
Jemand schonmal spontan dort nach ner Pension oder ähnlichem gesucht? Vllt was zu empfehlen?


----------



## skaster (4. Juni 2013)

Nabend, sind denn morgen auch schon tagsüber Leute auf dem Wildhog unterwegs? Dann würde ich mal vorbei schauen. Da sich keine Mittäter gefunden haben möchte ich im Fall der Fälle halt nicht erst Stunden später gefunden werden 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Juni 2013)

Ich war jetzt schon 2 mal da und brauche 370km. 
Gut... ich fahre Jobmässig dran vorbei... Und wenn das Enduro dann schon mal mit ist.... Warum nicht 

Ich komme auf jedenfall auch noch mal mit Kind und Kegel weil es wirklich auch Super für Anfänger geeignet ist. 
Da schicke ich auch locker meine Frau drüber. 

Tolles Projekt habt ihr da aufgezogen!


----------



## PeKaWe (4. Juni 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> Nabend, sind denn morgen auch schon tagsüber Leute auf dem Wildhog unterwegs? Dann würde ich mal vorbei schauen. Da sich keine Mittäter gefunden haben möchte ich im Fall der Fälle halt nicht erst Stunden später gefunden werden
> 
> Gruß
> Christoph



Hi,

Bisher waren immer wenn ich dort auch andere auf der Strecke auch unter der Woche. Und sich so zu zerstören dass man das Handy nicht mehr bedienen kann oder das auch schrottet sollte in Stromberg außer auf dem No Jokes nahezu unmöglich sein.

Und wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst ruf bevor Du den Bergab-teil startest eine Person deines Vertrauens an, teile ihr mit wo Du bist und dass sie Die Rettung dort hin schicken sollen wenn Du dich nicht in 20 Min wieder meldest.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## skaster (4. Juni 2013)

PeKaWe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bisher waren immer wenn ich dort auch andere auf der Strecke auch unter der Woche. Und sich so zu zerstören dass man das Handy nicht mehr bedienen kann oder das auch schrottet sollte in Stromberg außer auf dem No Jokes nahezu unmöglich sein.
> 
> ...



Mir fallen da auch auf dem Wildhog ein zwei Stellen ein. Hab da im Bekanntenkreis schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht was so alles passieren kann und mindestens einer davon ist froh, dass er nicht alleine war (nicht auf dem Flowtrail).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bembel_Benji (5. Juni 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> Nabend, sind denn morgen auch schon tagsüber Leute auf dem Wildhog unterwegs? Dann würde ich mal vorbei schauen. Da sich keine Mittäter gefunden haben möchte ich im Fall der Fälle halt nicht erst Stunden später gefunden werden



Ich bin heute dort. Fahre aber wahrscheinlich nur 1x den Wild Hog runter. Ich halte mal die Augen offen, ob ich was ungewöhnliches in den Bäumen hängen sehe.


----------



## skaster (5. Juni 2013)

freebob schrieb:


> Das Gap im ersten Teil und die beiden Holzrampen weiter unten (beides nicht überrollbar) sind allerdings gut sichtbar mit einem Totenkopfschild gekennzeichnet. Die restlichen größeren Sprünge kann man schon von weitem erkennen und lassen sich auch umfahren. Bei der ersten Abfahrt einfach etwas langsamer machen und alles gut angucken, dann wirds schon klappen.


Ist ja nicht mein erster Besuch, deshalb fallen mir die Stellen ja auch sofort ein 


Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Ich bin heute dort. Fahre aber wahrscheinlich nur 1x den Wild Hog runter. Ich halte mal die Augen offen, ob ich was ungewöhnliches in den Bäumen hängen sehe.


----------



## skaster (5. Juni 2013)

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass Biker aus dem Umland ohne Helm auf dem Wildhog unterwegs sind ? Auch nachdem ich dem, Kollegen möchte ich ihn eig. nicht nennen, erklärt hatte dass Helmpflicht besteht habe ich ihn munter weiter seine Runden ziehen sehen .


----------



## Anselmus (5. Juni 2013)

Hab da auch schon so einen gesehen. War leider auch nicht zu belehren.


----------



## nahetalmoves (6. Juni 2013)

Da gibt es mehrere... Habe mal eine Mutter mit ihrem Sohn aufn wildhog runterfahren gesehen, hatten beide keinen Helm an. Das ist unverantwortlich!!!!

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## PeKaWe (6. Juni 2013)

Normalerweise bin ich ja der Meinung dass jeder selbst schauen soll wie er sich die Knochen am besten ruiniert, aber eine Mutter mit Kind ist schon heftig. 

(Und am Ende heißt es wieder DIE Mountainbiker...)


----------



## nahetalmoves (7. Juni 2013)

Genau! Und das der flowtrail so arg gefährlich ist. 

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## PeKaWe (7. Juni 2013)

gefährlich ist der Flowtrail auf jeden Fall.
Suchtgefahr!


----------



## Andreas.blub (7. Juni 2013)

Komme morgen mal vorbei, leider allein. Hoffe es sind genug Leute unterwegs, dass man sich nicht zu einsam fühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sne4k (11. Juni 2013)

Wir wollten heute mit ein paar Leuten zum Flowtrail. Laut Homepage ist die Strecke gesperrt, bleibt das den ganzen Tag so?


----------



## RockFox (11. Juni 2013)

Strecke ist jetzt offen!


----------



## sne4k (11. Juni 2013)

Gut wars! In einigen Kurven ein wenig rutschig, aber sonst einfach eine geniale Strecke!


----------



## Chricky86 (12. Juni 2013)

Am Freitag kommen wir mit einer Abordnung ausm Raum Leverkusen vorbei. Werde wahrscheinlich zwischendurch auch wieder einige Fotos machen. Also nicht wundern wenn auch andere Leute zwischendurch mal geblitzt werden. Wer dann sein Foto NICHT hier im Forum sehen will soll mir dann einfach direkt Bescheid geben ;-)   (bin mit einem grün-schwarzen Alutech Fanes unterwegs)


----------



## PeKaWe (12. Juni 2013)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> Am Freitag kommen wir mit einer Abordnung ausm Raum Leverkusen vorbei. Werde wahrscheinlich zwischendurch auch wieder einige Fotos machen. Also nicht wundern wenn auch andere Leute zwischendurch mal geblitzt werden. Wer dann sein Foto NICHT hier im Forum sehen will soll mir dann einfach direkt Bescheid geben ;-)   (bin mit einem grün-schwarzen Alutech Fanes unterwegs)



Schade, Freitag klappt bei mir nicht, bin erst Sonntag wieder da. Und dabei war das Foto von Dir echt toll.


----------



## kevinphillip (14. Juni 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen wie der zustand fürs WE ist .. ist es sehr matschig .. wollte samstag fahren .. 
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (14. Juni 2013)

Also heut morgen wars noch ziemlich matschig, rutschig und einige Pfützen. Gegen Nachmittag wurde es immer weniger und insgesamt war es schon ziemlich gut fahrbar. Bis morgen ist der Zustand bestimmt wieder super. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall hinzufahren


----------



## kevinphillip (14. Juni 2013)

Alles Roger danke dir ...


----------



## Chricky86 (16. Juni 2013)

...Zum fotografieren bin ich am Freitag dann doch nicht gekommen, einer der Mitfahrer hat aber ein Filmchen zum Trip zusammengeschnitten    [ame="http://vimeo.com/68454687"]Flowtrail Stromberg on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## prof.66 (16. Juni 2013)

Sehr cooles Video, ich werd nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag dort sein.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (16. Juni 2013)

sind die drops bei ca. 4:44 auf dem wildhog? ich war dieses jahr noch nicht auf dem flowtrail.


----------



## Chricky86 (16. Juni 2013)

Die Drops sind am Ende vom No Jokes ;-)


----------



## Weltraumaffe (16. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich habe heute ein paar Aufnahmen auf dem Flowtrail in verschiedenen Perspektiven gemacht.
Hier das fertige Video: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29194 

 @Chricky86
Nice Video! Schön geschnitten!!


----------



## 10_Whitewater (20. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich bin demnächst auf der Durchreise und würd dem Flowtrail mal gerne einen Besuch abstatten. Welcher der Parkplätze P1-P5 ist denn geeignet, um ein Auto mit Reisegepäck möglichst Langfinger-sicher abzustellen?

Die Ausschilderung zum Flowtrail ist auf allen Parkplätzen vorhanden, oder?

Thx und bis bald auf dem Flowtrail


----------



## PeKaWe (20. Juni 2013)

Ich würde es oben am Golfplatz abstellen. Da stehen meist jede Menge lohnendere Fahrzeuge rum


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. Juni 2013)

Keine Angst bei uns is die Welt noch in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn die Welt in Stromberg noch in Ordnung wäre, gäbe es die Retorte Schindeldorf nicht ...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. Juni 2013)




----------



## 10_Whitewater (20. Juni 2013)

Danke - hoffe, es bricht kein Städtekrieg aus 

Wenn Ihr dann vielleicht noch nen Tipp hättet, welches Hotel, Pension o.ä. in der Nähe ne bikerfreundliche Übernachtung anbieten würde?


----------



## Kaltumformer (21. Juni 2013)

10_Whitewater schrieb:


> Danke - hoffe, es bricht kein Städtekrieg aus
> 
> Wenn Ihr dann vielleicht noch nen Tipp hättet, welches Hotel, Pension o.ä. in der Nähe ne bikerfreundliche Übernachtung anbieten würde?



Ich versuch es mal diplomatisch auszudrücken, zum Resort gibts Alternativen, muss auch nicht gleich das Golfhotel oder Johann Lafer sein. Schau mal hier: www.michelsland.de oder im näheren Umkreis (z.B. www.rhein-nahe-touristik.de ) wenn du ggf. eine kleinere Anfahrt in Kauf nimmst.



Fubbes schrieb:


> Wenn die Welt in Stromberg noch in Ordnung wäre, gäbe es die Retorte Schindeldorf nicht ...



Falls sich wer fragt wie der Fubbes auf "Retorte"  kommt:

"Der Stadtteil Schindeldorf der Stadt Stromberg, ein mitten im Stromberger Stadtwald liegendes Wohngebiet, wurde etwa ab 1970 in mehreren Bauabschnitten errichtet. Das Schindeldorf, ein Wohn- und Freizeitpark mit etwa 130 ha Größe, hat mittlerweile etwa 760 Einwohner [...]"

Quelle: http://www.stromberg.de/stromberg15.html


----------



## Fubbes (21. Juni 2013)

Jaja, früher war die Welt dort noch in Ordnung. Zum Bewies müsste ich jetzt eine meiner Karten einscannen, auf denen das Gebiet aus nichts anderem als Wald besteht. 
Diese stammen freilich aus einer Zeit, als man noch nicht wusste, was Trails sind, geschweige denn Drops in mehr als Bordsteinhöhe fahren konnte.


----------



## Kaltumformer (21. Juni 2013)

Jaja, DAS waren noch Zeiten.... als der Groschen noch zehn Pfennig wert war und glückliche deutsche Hasen durch deutsche Wälder hoppelten. Und vor allem waren Drops damals was zum lutsche. Aber spaßige Pädschjer gabs auch damals schon!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Juni 2013)

Dann kamen die Neureichen und errichteten Ihre WE Buden


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Juni 2013)

Und ich hatte mich auf dem Weg zur 5 schon gefragt wie dieser Stadtteil wohl "natürlich" entstanden ist bei der Lage und der Zufahrtsstraße.


----------



## Que.Xx (21. Juni 2013)

Würde mich dieses WE jmd. mit seinem Geländefahrrad zu den Flowtrails begleiten? War noch nie da, muss meinen Dämpfer einstellen und wollte schon länger mal dort vorbeischauen... Mitfahrgelgenheit ab Mainz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 10_Whitewater (26. Juni 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ich versuch es mal diplomatisch auszudrücken, zum Resort gibts Alternativen, muss auch nicht gleich das Golfhotel oder Johann Lafer sein. Schau mal hier: www.michelsland.de oder im näheren Umkreis (z.B. www.rhein-nahe-touristik.de ) wenn du ggf. eine kleinere Anfahrt in Kauf nimmst.http://www.stromberg.de/stromberg15.html



Schaut gut aus, danke.


----------



## prof.66 (26. Juni 2013)

@quexx wann genau willst du den hin am WE ?

Ist jemand am Freitag mittag vorort ? Wenn alles klappt werde ich ab ca 15 Uhr da sein.


----------



## Que.Xx (26. Juni 2013)

Ursprünglich meinte ich letztes WE, aber ich habe es nicht geschafft, daher steht es für dieses an . Habe keinen konkreten Termin, denke aber eher Samstag. 

Noch wer vor Ort?



prof.66 schrieb:


> @quexx wann genau willst du den hin am WE ?
> 
> Ist jemand am Freitag mittag vorort ? Wenn alles klappt werde ich ab ca 15 Uhr da sein.


----------



## endorphine (7. Juli 2013)

Vom heutigen Tag


----------



## Anselmus (8. Juli 2013)

Vom Samstag (Die Fotos der restlichen 6 Nägel spare ich mir):


----------



## skaster (8. Juli 2013)

WTF,

lagen die auf dem Trail oder auf der Forstpiste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (8. Juli 2013)

Auf dem Wild Hog.


----------



## PeKaWe (8. Juli 2013)

Spikes?
Die braucht man doch im Sommer gar nicht.


Schöner Mist.


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Juli 2013)

unglaublich


----------



## Z1mtstern (8. Juli 2013)

Fotos vom No Jokes am Sonntag

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60986


----------



## Sleyvas (9. Juli 2013)

Erstbefahrung Montag letzter Woche, Sonntag dann auch nochmal 5h dort verbracht und das blöde Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen 
Sehr genial und extrem wiederholungsbedürftig


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (15. Juli 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand mehr Details zu diesem krassen Typen, der am Samstag nami mit einem einrädrigen Kinderanhänger und 3jährigem Sohn darin über die Wildhog inkl. klener Kicker und 7 Zwerge gebrettert ist?  War extrem beeindruckend. Der Kleine hat geschrien wie am Spieß...
Vielleicht ein Bild?


----------



## Bembel_Benji (15. Juli 2013)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> ... Der Kleine hat geschrien wie am Spieß...



Vor Freude, oder vor Angst?


----------



## PeKaWe (15. Juli 2013)

Die beiden haben wir neulich auch dort getroffen. Der Kleine hat nach eigener Aussage Spaß dabei.
Die wohnen meines Wissens 3km entfernt.

Ein Kumpel hat sofort ein Foto gemacht, für seine Frau


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (15. Juli 2013)

Technische Details zum Hänger? Wie geht das?


----------



## Bembel_Benji (15. Juli 2013)

Das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphine (15. Juli 2013)

Von der grundlegenden Bauweise war der Anhänger des "Gespanns"als ich deie beiden gesehen habe  von dieser Bauart
SingleTrailer

Ursprünglich von Florian Wiesmann entwickelt.. 200mm Federweg sind schon eine Ansage!


----------



## cornholio_83 (15. Juli 2013)

Gibt zwei mit dem Hänger die aufm flowtrail unterwegs sind! De nicolai33 und de marcy666 die könnt ihr mal fragen!


----------



## Pascha-88 (16. Juli 2013)

hahahaha wie geil !


----------



## Bembel_Benji (16. Juli 2013)

Der AnhÃ¤nger ist sau geil, aber 1300â¬ sind ne Ansage! :-/


----------



## Marcy666 (17. Juli 2013)

Hey, 

am Samstage war ich mit meinem kleinen auf dem Flowtrail unterwegs. 





(Bild ist schon etwas älter ...)


Ja, am Samstag hat er mal kurz geschrien ...
... nicht aus Angst sondern weil nach einem Sprung sein 'Stofftier' aus dem Anhänger gefallen ist. 

Hatte am Samstag die GoPro dabei und deshalb mal das Netz v. Anhänger nicht zu gemacht damit man Ihn besser sieht 

Haben den 'Hasen' dann wieder aufgesammelt und die Welt war wieder in Ordnung / der Spaß konnte weitegehen. 

Werde das GoPro Video noch Online stellen, da sieht man den Spaß den der kleine hat 
Man hört laufend 'Hui', 'schneller' und wie er am lachen ist ....


----------



## Bembel_Benji (17. Juli 2013)

Die Kombi ist ja mal der OBERHAMMER!!!


----------



## Kostemer (17. Juli 2013)

Den Trail aber ohne Anhänger genommen?


----------



## PeKaWe (17. Juli 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> am Samstage war ich mit meinem kleinen auf dem Flowtrail unterwegs.



Du warst das doch auch neulich Freitag abend, oder? Als der Kumpel mit dem Liteville noch ein Foto von deinem Hänger gemacht hat. Da warst Du aber nicht mit dem Tourqe unterwegs.

Grüße.


----------



## Marcy666 (17. Juli 2013)

@ Kostemer: 

Ich fahre den kompletten Flowtrail mit dem Anhänger, das findet mein kleiner ja besonders toll 

200mm Federweg am Singletrailer machen es möglich ... 

Also den Rundkurs incl. Wildhog.
'Schwarze Elemente' (Gap 1. Abschnitt / Holzkicker 'klein Venedig' / Drop im Tannenstück etc.) lasse ich natürlich aus 





@ PeKaWe

Ja das waren wir auch, da hat ich den Singletrailer am Cannondale ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. Juli 2013)

Bin aufs video gespannt


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (17. Juli 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> am Samstage war ich mit meinem kleinen auf dem Flowtrail unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Sehr, sehr cool. Freue mich aufs Video. Bitte hier verlinken...
Kombi macht übrigens auch farblich was her...


----------



## nahetalmoves (18. Juli 2013)

Fährst du damit auch die Wall?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (18. Juli 2013)

nur roadgap


----------



## doko (18. Juli 2013)

Na wenn der Kleine mal kein zweiter Sam Hill wird...  richtig feine Sache! Bin auf das Video gespannt


----------



## Andreas.blub (18. Juli 2013)

Ist wer morgen schon vormittags am Flowtrail? Reise eventuell alleine an und möchte im schlimmsten Fall von wem gefunden werden können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (18. Juli 2013)

Ich bin vermutlich Vormittags da. Werde beide Augen und Ohren offen halten


----------



## Kaltumformer (19. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Marcy666 (20. Juli 2013)

Heute morgen noch mal eine Abfahrt gefilmt und nun für alle:

Wildhog mit dem Singletrailer 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/70685490"]Mit Vin auf dem Wildhog on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ripman (20. Juli 2013)

Ich glaubs ja nicht! Das ist ja abgefahren! Waaahnsinn!


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Juli 2013)

das iss der Hammer !


----------



## Endurix (20. Juli 2013)

Ohne Helm?? Ohne Worte...


----------



## Fubbes (20. Juli 2013)

Er ist ja angeschnallt und hat einen Überrollkäfig. Das wirkt schon sehr sicher. 
Aber eine Brille würde ihm helfen, der Arme bekommt ja den ganzen Staub ins Gesicht ...

Edit: Ich erinnere mich gerade, dass du sagtest, dass der Trailer normalerweise zu ist.


----------



## Endurix (20. Juli 2013)

Man sieht aber, dass der Kopf bei heftigem Rumpeln aus dem Käfig herausragt. Ich stelle mir einen Überschlag bspw. in steinigem Gelände vor. Der Anhänger ist geil, aber ohne Helm würde mein Sohn da nicht drinsitzen.


----------



## Marcy666 (20. Juli 2013)

... war ja klar das sich wieder die 'Oberlehrer' melden 

mit Helm haben wir das im Singeltrailer natürlich auch probiert,
das ist für den kleinen sehr unangenehm da der Helm hinten am Sitz anliegt und dadurch der Kopf zu weit nach vorne geneigt ist. 

Wie 'Fubbes' schon sagte, er ist angeschnallt und der ganze Singeltrailer ist für den Fall der Fälle wie ein Überrollkäfig.

Brille mag er nicht, die zieht er sich immer wieder aus, ansonsten ist ja auch noch das Netz zu.


----------



## Endurix (20. Juli 2013)

OK, hier nochmal der "Oberlehrer"

... war ja klar das sich wieder die 'Oberlehrer' melden 

... war ja klar*, dass* sich wieder die 'Oberlehrer' melden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







mit Helm haben wir das im Singeltrailer natürlich auch probiert,
das ist für den kleinen sehr unangenehm da der Helm hinten am Sitz anliegt und dadurch der Kopf zu weit nach vorne geneigt ist. 

_Danke für den Hinweis. Dann ist die Konstruktion wohl nicht vollständig durchdacht.


_ Wie 'Fubbes' schon sagte, er ist angeschnallt und der ganze Singeltrailer ist für den Fall der Fälle wie ein Überrollkäfig.

_Überrollkäfig ist schon richtig. Aber was nützt der, wenn im Falle eines Falles die Murmel über den Käfig hinausragt?_ 


Brille mag er nicht, die zieht er sich immer wieder aus, ansonsten ist ja auch noch das Netz zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaelrapp1988 (21. Juli 2013)

an Herrn Oberlehrer 
wenn du den singeltrailer schonmal gesehen hättest wüsstest du das der Kleine nicht mit dem Kopf über den überrollbügel hinaus kommt! das es so aussieht liegt an der Kamnera einstellung!

 kuzt ab das ding is einfach geil und wenn ich das geld hätte würde ich mir auch einen Holen für meine Kleine


----------



## Endurix (21. Juli 2013)

Gesehen habe ich den Singletrailer schon, aber da das Ding nur für ein Kind Platz bietet, ist es aus der engeren Auswahl herausgefallen. 

Für mich gilt: Ohne Helm nix gut!

Wunsch: Die armen "das" und "dass" ihrer artgerechten Verwendung zuführen.

Oberlehrer-Klassenfahrt beendet


----------



## PeKaWe (21. Juli 2013)

Soooo geil!
Dafür würde ich mir glatt auch noch ein Kind zulegen 

Hat echt Spaß der Kleine.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (21. Juli 2013)

die 1300,-  amortisieren sich im laufe der jahre bei kirmesbesuchen. der kleine will doch zu leben nicht auf so ne langweilige kirmes-achterbahn


----------



## Bembel_Benji (21. Juli 2013)

Der absolute Knaller!!!

Zum Thema Helm: Wir haben einen Burley, da kann Monsieur auch nicht Helm drin sitzen aus den gleichen o.g. Gründen. Das gleiche beim Chariot meines Nachbarn und meines Bruders. Die Dinger sind auch denke ich nicht dafür konzipiert, dass die Kids einen Helm auf haben. Dafür ja die Käfig-Konstruktion.


----------



## buschhase (21. Juli 2013)

Immerhin hattern Neckbrace an


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Juli 2013)

Ich schmeiss mich weg  sau sau gut!


----------



## Svenos (22. Juli 2013)

Ey Coooooool!!!

Wo kann man den Neckbrace kaufen, den will ich auch haben.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (22. Juli 2013)

buschhase schrieb:


> Immerhin hattern Neckbrace an



Fraglich welchen Kriterien dieser Neckbrace unterzogen wurde 

 - Wie kuschelig ist der ?

 - Welche Farbe hat es ?

 usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (23. Juli 2013)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Fraglich welchen Kriterien dieser Neckbrace unterzogen wurde
> 
> - Wie kuschelig ist der ?
> 
> ...




- Kuschelfaktor stand an erster Stelle 

- dann der Stylefaktor - Modell 'Das Tier'


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Juli 2013)

Zu Besuch bei euch.


----------



## 10_Whitewater (23. Juli 2013)

War jetzt auch bei Euch zu Besuch und die Anfahrt vom Niederrhein hat sich echt gelohnt


----------



## Micha-L (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte morgen gern mal wieder zum Flowtrail.

Komme aus Wiesbaden (Rheingauviertel), habe kein Auto, kann aber eins bei Book-n-Drive mieten. 

Soll ich jemanden mitnehmen bzw. hat noch jemand einen Platz für mich frei?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (27. Juli 2013)

Danke für das Video. Sehr eindrücklich. Hoffe, man sieht Euch beide demnächst mal wieder live in Aktion.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (27. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte morgen gern mal wieder zum Flowtrail.
> 
> Komme aus Wiesbaden (Rheingauviertel), habe kein Auto, kann aber eins bei Book-n-Drive mieten.
> ...



Servus Michael, habe einen Sharan und daher viel Platz. Kann DIch gerne mal mitnehmen, wenn ich deswegen von der A66 nicht zu weit in die City muss. Komme aus Ndh-Oberjosbach. Auf Deinem Windspargelbild ist quasi unser Haus zu sehen. Fahre allerdings p.a. nur 4-5 mal. Auch für  andere Aktionen wie Tagestripps in Pfälzer Wald oder Nord-Vogesen habe ich oft Platz frei. EVentuell geht nächsten Sonntag 4.8. was. Gruß Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (27. Juli 2013)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Servus Michael, habe einen Sharan und daher viel Platz. Kann DIch gerne mal mitnehmen, wenn ich deswegen von der A66 nicht zu weit in die City muss. Komme aus Ndh-Oberjosbach. Auf Deinem Windspargelbild ist quasi unser Haus zu sehen. Fahre allerdings p.a. nur 4-5 mal. Auch für  andere Aktionen wie Tagestripps in Pfälzer Wald oder Nord-Vogesen habe ich oft Platz frei. EVentuell geht nächsten Sonntag 4.8. was. Gruß Heiko



Hey,
klingt gut. Ich wohne im Wiesbadener Westend (mit Blick auf die Hohe Wurzel, wo die Spargeln auch stehen sollen ). Also ich kann mit dem Rad problemlos zu einer Ausfallstraße kommen. 

Für morgen nehme ich dann wohl Zug und Bus. Ist mir zu teuer für mich alleine ein Book-n-Drive Auto zu mieten.

@All: Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Bus von Bingen nach Stromberg? Ich sehe der fährt nur sehr selten. Nicht dass er überfüllt ist und man in die Röhre schaut?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Micha-L (28. Juli 2013)

Hat trotz Regen viel Spaß gemacht.

Grade als wir wieder gefahren sind, ist noch eine größere Gruppe aus der Downhillfraktion aufgeschlagen.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## PeKaWe (28. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte morgen gern mal wieder zum Flowtrail.
> 
> Komme aus Wiesbaden (Rheingauviertel), habe kein Auto, kann aber eins bei Book-n-Drive mieten.
> ...



Hi Michael.

Ich fahre ab und an spontan nach Stromberg. Könnte Dich mit nehmen.
Melde dich doch mal per PN.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (29. Juli 2013)

Ich suche jemanden der ab und zu nach Stromberg fährt von Richtung FFM aus ?


----------



## PeKaWe (29. Juli 2013)

The_Dashing_Guy schrieb:


> Ich suche jemanden der ab und zu nach Stromberg fährt von Richtung FFM aus ?



MTB-News-Mitfahrzentrale???


----------



## Micha-L (29. Juli 2013)

Da Stromberg ja ÖPNV-Mäßig im Niemandsland liegt, wäre ein extra Thread dafür vielleicht ganz sinnvoll.

Beispiel: Ich habe kein Auto, kann mir aber in Wiesbaden Carsharing-Autos mieten. Das wird natürlich rapide billiger wenn man sich zu zweit oder zu dritt zusammen tut.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Da Stromberg ja ÖPNV-Mäßig im Niemandsland liegt, wäre ein extra Thread dafür vielleicht ganz sinnvoll.



Wieso Niemandsland? Weils RNN ist und nicht RMV ? 

Linie 230 (von Bingen) oder 240 (von Bad Kreuznach)

Stromberg Gerbereiplatz aussteigen und den Rest mit dem Rad.

http://www.rnn.info/fileadmin/downloads/Liniennetzplan/RNN_Liniennetzplan_2012.pdf
http://www.rnn.info/fahrplan/linienfahrplan-als-pdf/regionalbusverkehr/

siehe auch:

http://www.rnn.info/freizeit-und-service/fahrrad/


----------



## Micha-L (30. Juli 2013)

Hey Kaltumformer,
die 230 fährt am Wochenende halt nur alle 2 Stunden. Und wenn dann zuviele Biker / Mutter mit Kinderwagen etc. den Platz belegen oder der Busfahrer einen schlechten Tag hat, steht man in Bingen und guckt dumm aus der Wäsche. Da riskiere ich lieber nix und nehme ein Auto.

Die Sache mit dem RegioRadler  klingt allerdings sehr interessant. Der fährt zwar nur alle 4 Stunden, dafür kommt man aber wohl garantiert mit.

Vielleicht sollte man das auf der Homepage hinzufügen?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Asrael (30. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß ist ein leidiges Thema, aber wie war das noch mal mit dem Grillen?
Wir würden am Sonntag aus Richtung Frankfurt mit ein paar Leuten anrücken und dann, wenn erlaubt, noch ein wenig totes Tier zubereiten.


----------



## yellowstone29 (30. Juli 2013)

In unserem Niemandsland gibts zumindest nen Flowtrail  

Am Donnerstag gehts bei mir auch nochmal auf die (blaue) Piste.. Bin noch am üben, aber habs auch recht nah..
Das letzte Teilstück ist zwar schon merkbar ruppig am Hinterrad vom Hardtail, aber geht schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellowstone29 (30. Juli 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Ich weiß ist ein leidiges Thema, aber wie war das noch mal mit dem Grillen?



Hi, ich weiß zwar nicht wie es am Flowtrail genau ist, aber 12km entfernt ist die opelwiese (google maps kennt es). Da sind mehrere Feuerstellen und Sitzgelegenheiten auf einer großen wiese am Bach. Leider ohne schwenkgrill, den müsste man selbst mitbringen. Dafür gibt es sogar Toiletten (falls Frauen dabei sind  )

Je nachdem wo am flowtrail ihr parkt, vom Parkplatz Schöneberg sinds sogar nur knapp 8km..


----------



## Asrael (30. Juli 2013)

Vielen dank für den Super Tip 
Kann man da einfach drauf los Grillen oder muss man den Platz Mieten?


----------



## yellowstone29 (30. Juli 2013)

Das ist ein öffentlicher Grillplatz, da muss man nichts mieten. 

In der Regel bekommt man auch immer einen Platz (schattige und sonnige), da dort viele grüppchen auf einmal Grillen können.

Da ist eine große Wiese bei, mit ner Holzburg und Holzschiff für die Kleinen. Ein Hartplatz zum Bolzen ist auch da, kann man aber auch auf der wiese spielen.
Für die Motivierten gibt es da auch noch einen kleinen TrimmDich Pfad


----------



## fntms (1. August 2013)

Wir waren Anfang Mai am Flowtrail. War wieder mal sehr spaßig  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKZh6yKdkQQ"]Flowtrail Stromberg - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Chricky86 (6. August 2013)

Hier mal noch zwei Bilder von heute aufm Trail. Sind leider etwas schlecht von der Belichtung -hatte nicht genug Zeit/Lust da groß rumzuprobieren. Vielleicht freuen sich die beiden Fahrer ja trotzdem.... Gute Besserung noch an den Canyon-Fahrer -hoffe mal ist doch noch glimpflich ausgegangen?! 


War heute jedenfalls wieder richtig super aufm Trail, endlich hatte ich auch mal einen Untergrund der schön durchgetrocknet war -bis jetzt hatte ich da irgendwie immer etwas Pech. Bin immer wieder von der Arbeit der Verantwortlichen begeistert. Macht weiter so!!!


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. August 2013)

Ich





Mein kleiner Neffe


----------



## rubencz (7. August 2013)

servus, wollten gleich mal hin fahren...jemand ne idee wies da aussieht? sehr schlammig?
danke schonmal


----------



## Chricky86 (7. August 2013)

Also gestern Nachmittag kam n ziemlicher Platzregen runter. Davor waren die Strecken allerdings knüppelhart. Wenns jetzt nicht durchgeregnet hat denke ich mal das es nicht sonderlich schlammig sein dürfte...


----------



## rubencz (7. August 2013)

alles klar dank dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antlia (8. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mich absolut in den Flowtrail verliebt  und möchte ihn ganz sicher nicht mehr missen!
Ich fahre erst seid letztem Jahr Mountainbike kenne mich also leider nicht so aus.

Ich habe den Flowtrail jetzt schon ein paar mal besucht.
Ich denke, wenn man öfters als 1-2 mal vorbei kommt sollte man  wohl auch so anständig sein und sich gefälligst im Verein anmelden.

Nur in welchem Verein?!?

Da gibt es einmal wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe den TUS-Stromberg die auch wöchentlich zusammen trainieren. 
(Da wollt ich auf jedenfall einmal vorbei kommen um mehr Gefühl für mein Bike zu bekommen und in einer Gruppe ist es bestimmt einfacher sich für so blöde Übungen zu motivieren)

Und dann gibt es da noch den Flowtrail Stromberg e.V.

Wenn ich meine Nutzung des Flowtrails jetzt "rechtferitigen" will in welchen Verein soll ich eintreten, oder kommt das eventuell sogar auf das selbe raus?

Wo seid ihr angemeldet?

Ich weiß man kann auch einfach was in die Box werfen aber man will doch auch die Sache und den Verein untestützen 
Als Mitglied fühlt man sich doch irgendwie, naja keine Ahnung

Ich bin ja so was von begeistert von der Strecke  und wäre auch bereit aktiv zu helfen.


----------



## yellowstone29 (8. August 2013)

Na am einfachsten fragst Du hier mal nach [email protected]

Ansonsten kann man auch Spenden per Überweisung machen, die Kontodaten gibt es auf der Homepage..


----------



## RockFox (8. August 2013)

> Wenn ich meine Nutzung des Flowtrails jetzt "rechtferitigen" will in  welchen Verein soll ich eintreten, oder kommt das eventuell sogar auf  das selbe raus?


@Antlia: http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/der-verein da kannst du ein Antragsformular downloaden.

Im TUS-Stromberg kannst du natürlich auch beitreten, da werden wie du schon gesagt hast auch Trainingstouren zusammen gefahren.
Es gibt einige, wie ich auch, die in beiden Vereinen sind


----------



## xXJojoXx (11. August 2013)

War wieder super gestern ! Die Strecke macht immernoch einen heiden Spaß und obwohl es voll war, gab es keine Wartezeiten. Auch die Leute waren super nett - gerne wieder  Und weil's so viel Spaß gemacht hat, war so wenig Zeit zum filmen:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. August 2013)

Jungs/Mädels vom Flowtrail-Team:

Tolles Sommerfest habt ihr heute auf die Beine gestellt! War total entspannt, super organisiert und hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht!!!

Top Strecken, Top Leute!

Bleibt nur eins: DANKE!


----------



## Chricky86 (21. August 2013)

Ich bin morgen mit einigen Leuten aus Leverkusen mal wieder am Start -je nach Zeit und Laune auch wieder mit Kamera, also nicht wundern über mögliche Blitzaktionen an der Strecke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (21. August 2013)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> ... also nicht wundern über mögliche Blitzaktionen an der Strecke ;-)


Bergrauf oder Bergrunter?


----------



## Chricky86 (23. August 2013)

...Leider wurde der Tag gestern etwas unsanft beendet -_-


Zum Glück gabs im Krankenhaus aber Entwarnung, dass die Schulter nicht gebrochen oder ausgekugelt ist. Arm ist nur immer noch taub und bewegungsunfähig aber das sollte in den nächsten Tagen von allein wieder weggehen 

Gelitten haben aber leider noch einige Teile am Bike. Lenker, Trigger und Bremsgriff sind definitiv hinüber -alles andere scheint aber verschont geblieben zu sein


----------



## Marcy666 (23. August 2013)

autsch ...


Gute Besserung !


----------



## Bembel_Benji (23. August 2013)

Uiuiui.
Böse wird es meist immer nur wenn Hindernisse im Weg sind.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. August 2013)

Ui, auch von mir gute besserung!! demnächst weiter springen und hinter dem baum landen


----------



## Chricky86 (23. August 2013)

Das nächste mal lieber wieder kürzer springen damit ich auch in der Landung bin und nicht dahinter


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. August 2013)

geht auch


----------



## dickerbert (24. August 2013)

Ich will hier niemandem meinen Sperrmüll aufschwatzen und weiß auch nicht, wie haltbar sowas in freier Natur ist, aber: Ich hab noch 'ne alte Matratze. Die stelle ich bei Bedarf gerne zur Verfügung.
Der Crash sieht echt übel aus, alles Gute!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (25. August 2013)

An dem gleichen Tag, hat sich ein Kollege von mir ebenfalls bei diesem Sprung abgelegt! Er ist auch gegen nen Baum gefahren, hat sich dabei ein paar Wirbel und das Schlüsselbein angebrochen. Außerdem hat er sich den Ellenbogen gebrochen, der nun operativ wieder gerichtet werden musste. Ihm gehts soweit wieder gut - "nochmal Glück gehabt" kann man da schon sagen, dass die Wirbel nicht schlimmer verletzt sind.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich auch vorschlagen, Matratzen oder ähnliches an die Bäume bei diesem Kicker/Table anzubringen. Auch bei dem letzten Double im No Jokes wäre sowas angebracht!

Der Kicker/Table wird leicht unterschätzt, schon mit relativ wenig Geschwindigkeit kickt er ordentlich und man landet schnell im Flat.
Also vorher rantasten und nicht gleich losballern, nicht umsonst heißt die Strecke "No Jokes" !


----------



## Micha-L (25. August 2013)

Chricky86 schrieb:


>



Ist da etwa auch noch ein Riss im Unterrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raumfahrer_spif (25. August 2013)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aus diesem Grund würde ich auch vorschlagen, Matratzen oder ähnliches an die Bäume bei diesem Kicker/Table anzubringen. Auch bei dem letzten Double im No Jokes wäre sowas angebracht!
> 
> ...




http://www.meingast.at/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=54&Itemid=95

sind natürlich saftige preise. vielleicht gibts das o.ä. auch in günstig


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (25. August 2013)

und übrigens: gute besserung an die gecrashten!


----------



## Chricky86 (26. August 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Ist da etwa auch noch ein Riss im Unterrohr?



Ne das ist nur die Kante von der Lackschutzfolie die man da sieht. Der Rahmen hat zum Glück nichts abbekommen..


----------



## Pascha-88 (14. September 2013)

sieht echt übel aus, gute Besserung. 
War heute auch mal wieder auf dem Flowtrail. Das schöne Wetter muss man ja nutzen  ... 
Wollte halt unbedingt mal meine Cam auf dem Trail ausprobieren, deshalb war mir das Wetter relativ egal (Hauptsache grüne Ampel) 

deshalb auch etwas langsamer gefahren, weil es echt rutschig war.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8__XL5GrpWc


----------



## Weltraumaffe (14. September 2013)

Pascha-88 schrieb:


> deshalb auch etwas langsamer gefahren, weil es echt rutschig war.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8__XL5GrpWc


Nur ein Tip, benutz lieber nicht das "Stabilisieren" bei YouTube für deine zukünftigen Videos. Das macht einen ganz ekligen Effekt bei solchen Aufnahmen!
Ansonsten gut zusammengeschnitten. Hast du es mit dem Videobearbeitungsprogramm von YouTube geschnitten oder mit einem Programm auf deinem PC?
Schönes Video!


----------



## Pascha-88 (14. September 2013)

Ja habs danach auch gemerkt, echt schlimm. 
ja jetzt weiß ichs ja fürs nächste mal, aber rückgänging kann man es nicht machen ? Außer ich stelle das Video nochmal rein.
Ja habe das Video mit dem Bearbeitungsprogramm von gopro zusammengeschnitten.
Dankeschön, wollte die Strecke unter 3:30min fahren so wie du, aber war doch zu nass   hahaha, ok da musste ich jetzt selbst lachen.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (14. September 2013)

Rückgängig kannst du es nicht machen...
Für die Arbeit die du dir für das Video gemacht hast, würd ich das aber nochmal neu hochladen.
Vielleicht auch mal probieren mit 4:3 zu filmen, damit siehste mehr!
 "3:30min man kann gespannt sein


----------



## Pascha-88 (14. September 2013)

fehlender Federweg wird mit Wahnsinn wettgemacht. 
ja lade es nochmal hoch. 
Respekt vor deinem letzten lauf auf dem Flowtrail. Sau gut (krank)


----------



## Pascha-88 (15. September 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR7o16JlHaM"]Flowtrail Stromberg Wild Hog - YouTube[/nomedia]

jup nochmal hochgeladen ... so jetzt erstmal Party machen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (15. September 2013)

Pascha-88 schrieb:


> Flowtrail Stromberg Wild Hog - YouTube
> 
> jup nochmal hochgeladen ... so jetzt erstmal Party machen !!


Jetzt kommt das Video 100mal besser rüber! Spitze!
Danke für das Lob!!!


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (15. September 2013)

So war heute auch da .. ohne Kamera    aber schöön zum Schluss in der 180Grad Kurve auf die Fresse gelegt ... ! Zu hoch gekommen, zu krass in die Kurve gelegt .. und soomit weggeruscht ..und schwubbs lag ich da ...! Jetzt hab ich Daumen und Rippen " Aua"  

Egal... goil wars trotzdem 

ps. hauptsache nix kaputt gegangen am radl


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. September 2013)

von www.flowtrail-stromberg.de

*"Von Samstag 26.09.2013 bis voraussichtlich Dienstag 01.10.2013 ist der letzte Abschnitt Nr. 4 vom Wildhog Trail wegen Forstarbeiten gesperrt. Bitte erst gar nicht den Parkplatz P3 anfahren. Alle anderen Parkplätze und Streckenabschnitte sind geöffnet.

Viele Grüße Euer FlowTrailTeam"*


----------



## freebob (30. September 2013)

Videos vom Sonntag
http://videos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/13185
War wieder mal ein Fest


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2013)

Frage an die Locals:
Ist die Sperrung tatsächlich wieder aufgehoben? 
Würde morgen ungern 180km umsonst anreisen.
thx


----------



## Nicolai33 (2. Oktober 2013)

Die Baumfällarbeiten sind erledigt, ich war heute morgen nachschauen, es werden nur noch die Herumliegenden Stämme zusammen geräumt. 
Die Strecke selbst ist frei, dort liegt nichts mehr rum, es wird heute nur noch das Rückefahrzeug auf dem parallel verlaufenden Forstweg anzutreffen sein. Ab heute Abend ist er ganz aus unserer Ecke verschwunden!!

@ Energy : Kannst also morgen getrost Richtung Stromberg Rollen ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2013)

alles klar, danke!


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch 2 Fotos vom 24.09.
Es war mal wieder super bei Euch. Die Wall ist richtig klasse und spaßig geworden!


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (10. Oktober 2013)

wie sind denn aktuell die streckenverhältnisse? gibt es prognosen für freitag/samstag bzgl. des ampelmännchens?

gruß
michael


----------



## Nicolai33 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Michael
Die Strecke ist aktuell recht Trocken, 1 bis 2 Pfützen hat es im Tannenstück. Morgen soll es zwar viel regnen aber die Strecke wird offen bleiben. Der Boden ist Knüppelhart und das Wasser läuft gut ab, es wird schmierig sein aber damit kann man umgehen 

Viel Spass
Gruss Sascha


----------



## LukasL (26. Oktober 2013)

Wie lang braucht man ca. um vom Ende des Wildhog Trails wieder an den Start zu laufen??


----------



## Andreas.blub (26. Oktober 2013)

15min ca? vllt auch 20. Meist fahr ich mim Enduro hoch, geht schneller


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Oktober 2013)

würde schon so 20-25 sagen ...


----------



## Andreas.blub (26. Oktober 2013)

Kommt drauf an obs der erste oder 7te run ist


----------



## Bembel_Benji (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe es mit meinem AM fahrend in ziemlich genau 15 min geschafft. Das war aber schon nicht entspannt. Bin aber auch nicht der fitteste.
Hoch laufen in ~25 min klingt realistisch.


----------



## LukasL (27. Oktober 2013)

Des klingt ja ganz gut! Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (27. Oktober 2013)

15 min hoch pedalieren ist recht anstrengend auf die dauer. die abfahrten gehn auch recht gut in die beine. 7 mal heute danach war over und ich würde mich als relativ fit bezeichnen.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (27. Oktober 2013)

dario88 schrieb:


> 7 mal heute danach war over und ich würde mich als relativ fit bezeichnen.



7x ist ne Ansage! 
Bei 3x ist bei mir schon nahezu Sense. Da muss ich wohl noch etwas Schmalz in die Haxen!


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Oktober 2013)

dario88 schrieb:


> .... 7 mal heute danach war over und ich würde mich als relativ fit bezeichnen.





Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> 7x ist ne Ansage!
> Bei 3x ist bei mir schon nahezu Sense. Da muss ich wohl noch etwas Schmalz in die Haxen!



7x ist echt ne Ansage, bei 4x ist bei mir auch schluss


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Oktober 2013)

hmmm... bei meinem letzten besuch hab ich glaub 9 oder 10 abfahrten gemacht ... aber mit der gemütlichen 20-25 min bergauf variante. 

das highlight war wildhog mit shuttel ... 17 abfahrtenmit 3 anderen kollegen,
das war dann aber auch auf den ganzen tag verteilt


----------



## dario88 (28. Oktober 2013)

Das knack ich dann am Freitag. War ja nur 3-4h da 

Ist jemand da am Freitag? Soll glaube ich ( hoffentlich ) trocken sein. Trotz Regen gestern war es aber trotzdem angenehm davon abgesehen. Der Hans dampf mit 1.7 Bar vorne hat seinen Job im nassen Laub gemacht


----------



## Mazl (1. November 2013)

Hey mal eine Frage an die Locals ist am Samstag geöffnet oder wegen Regen sehr warscheinlich zu? Würde mit nem Kumpel kommen habe aber 100km anreise und die Vorhersage sieht ja nicht so gut aus

Ride on 
Mazl


----------



## X-Präsi (1. November 2013)

Ich denke, dass wir offen lassen werden. Sicherheitshalber aber morgens noch mal aufs Ampelmännchen schauen. 

Der bessere Tag wird aber der Sonntag! Wetter besser und es gibt lecker Worscht, Weck und Woi


----------



## yellowstone29 (1. November 2013)

Und warum war gestern (Nach 3 Tagen Sonnenschein) geschlossen? Hat uns unseren Abschlusstag versaut..  

Und jetzt bei Regen ist es offen ??


----------



## RockFox (1. November 2013)

Die Strecke wurde wegen starkem Sturm geschlossen. (Nicht wegen Sonnenschein  )
Nach einer Totholzbegehung wurde wieder geöffnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (1. November 2013)

War heute wieder da, geiler Tag gewesen!


----------



## a.nienie (6. November 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> 7x ist echt ne Ansage, bei 4x ist bei mir auch schluss



2x wildhog, 3 x no jokes in ca. 2,5 std...

was habe ich gewonnen? 

auf dem no jokes ist in der landung des letzten sprunges (ersten streckenabschnitt) mitten in der landung eine wurzel/ein baumstumpf aufgetaucht. denke den habt Ihr damals bündig abgesägt und jetzt ist die erde aussenrum weg. wenn man es weiss, peilt man etwas weiter links...

vielleicht beim nächsten streckengroßeinsatz. als beinharter habe ich beim nächsten einsatz vermutlich wenig ausreden


----------



## michaelrapp1988 (6. November 2013)

ja dank der Wurzel hab ich mir beim letzten mal  die rippe angebrochen


----------



## Fubbes (6. November 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was habe ich gewonnen?


Ich denke, wir schenken dir mal ne vernünftige Schaltung


----------



## cola (25. November 2013)

hi  
kann mir einer von euch erklären wo der trail sein soll , war noch nie da


----------



## skaster (25. November 2013)

cola schrieb:


> hi
> kann mir einer von euch erklären wo der trail sein soll , war noch nie da


 Ein Blick auf die Homepage sollte reichen, auch um zu sehen, dass der Trail bis 31.03.2014 Winterpause hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (27. November 2013)

Auf Facebook gibts momentan die MÃ¶glichkeit bei einer Abstimmung teilzunehmen. Alles was dafÃ¼r nÃ¶tig ist um dem einzigen deutschen Projekt im Finale zu helfen 2000,-â¬ fÃ¼r die Erweiterung der Strecken zu gewinnen ist ein kleines "gefÃ¤llt mir" bei dem folgenden Bild zu hinterlassen ;-)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...825531.1073741827.123053965530&type=1&theater

Ãber tatkrÃ¤ftige UnterstÃ¼tzung und gerne auch weiteres teilen auf Facebook wÃ¼rden sich viele Leute extrem freuen -hat sehr lange gedauert bis wir in Aachen endlich mal was legales auf die Beine stellen konnten ;-)


Es handelt sich dabei NICHT um Stromberg, bin aber trotzdem der Meinung, dass mÃ¶glichst viele Leute erreicht werden sollten -daher hab ichs auch hier mal geteilt O


----------



## dario88 (27. November 2013)

Ist noch eine Erweiterung geplant? Wie geil wäre das...


----------



## Fubbes (27. November 2013)

Ich glaube, es geht um Aachen, nicht Stromberg ...

Aber ob FB die richtige Plattform dafür ist ...


----------



## dario88 (27. November 2013)

Ja gerade gelesen. Schade 
Naja probieren kann man es ja über Facebook..


----------



## Nicolai33 (5. Februar 2014)

Liebe Freunde vom Flowtrail Stromberg,
unser WebMaster hat das dringende Bedürfnis unsere Homepage für das Jahr 2014 mit neuen Bildern auszustatten. Viele, viele Bilder, denn die sagen mehr als 1.000 Worte!
Und unse...re Idee ist, Eure besten Fotos vom Flowtrail Stromberg mit einzubauen. Euer schönster Tag, mit den nettesten Leuten, mit der Familie, mit dem neuen Bike, etc. etc. 
Sendet diese bitte an: [email protected]
Mindestauflösung 800x600px, höchstens bitte 2048x1536px, dazu den Namen des Fotografen und wer möchte, ein paar Worte zu den Aufnahmen. Uns und Euch macht das sicher eine große Freude! Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Bis bald, Euer Sascha


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (10. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute hab mal ne grobe Frage und zwar ob sich der No Jokes auch mit einem 160mm Enduro Fahren lässt? Und gibt es ein paar tückische Stellen im No Jokes die man beachten sollte?
LG und Danke im Vorraus!
Leo (Cube Fritzz Pro 160 2014)


----------



## Weltraumaffe (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leo,
den NoJokes kannst Du auch mit Deinem 160mm Enduro fahren.
Auf das Bike kommt es aber nicht an, sondern auf Dein Fahrkönnen!

Auf dem NoJokes gibt es keine wirklich "tückischen" Stellen, jedoch solltest Du wissen ob Du die Sprünge schaffst oder nicht!
Bevor Du die Strecke das erste mal fährst, solltest Du einen Trackwalk machen und Dir alle Elemente (Sprünge, Drops, Northshores usw.) anschauen.
Für alle Doubles (Sprünge mit Absprunghügel & Landehügel) brauchst Du eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit... bist Du zu langsam; knallst Du in den Landehügel, bist Du zu schnell; überspringst Du den Landehügel und verlierst evtl. die Kontrolle über Dein Bike und/oder rauschst gegen nen Baum.

Ein Tipp, wenn Du bei einem Double unsicher bist -> Lass es! Wenn Du ihn nicht schaffst gehts böse aus!

Gruß


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (10. Februar 2014)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Hallo Leo,
> den NoJokes kannst Du auch mit Deinem 160mm Enduro fahren.
> Auf das Bike kommt es aber nicht an, sondern auf Dein Fahrkönnen!
> 
> ...



Danke Leo 
Aufm Wildhog springe ich eigentlich alles. Will mich jetzt halt mal auf den No Jokes spezialisieren. Ja bin ja generell schon doubles gesprungen auch in der größe, nur halt nich im Wald sondern auf großer kahler Fläche. Hab immer ein wenig angst vor den Bäumen. Aber eigentlich müste ich das schon packen. Wie dein Freund Walter so schön sagt: Wenn der Skill versagt greift die Luftakrobatik  
Und nochwas denkst du es ist schlimm wenn ich ohne Ellenbogenschützer fahre? Hab eigentlich alles außer Ellenbogenschoner: Fullface Helm, Knieschoner, Brust und Rückenprotektor.
Gruß Leo (Leo und Leo )


----------



## Weltraumaffe (10. Februar 2014)

CubeRiderLeo schrieb:


> Danke Leo
> Aufm Wildhog springe ich eigentlich alles. Will mich jetzt halt mal auf den No Jokes spezialisieren. Ja bin ja generell schon doubles gesprungen auch in der größe, nur halt nich im Wald sondern auf großer kahler Fläche. Hab immer ein wenig angst vor den Bäumen. Aber eigentlich müste ich das schon packen. Wie dein Freund Walter so schön sagt: Wenn der Skill versagt greift die Luftakrobatik
> Und nochwas denkst du es ist schlimm wenn ich ohne Ellenbogenschützer fahre? Hab eigentlich alles außer Ellenbogenschoner: Fullface Helm, Knieschoner, Brust und Rückenprotektor.
> Gruß Leo (Leo und Leo )


Hehe der Walter  ...
Wegen Ellenbogenschützer; jeder muss selber wissen wie gut er sich schützen will, aber auf den schwarzen Strecken in Stromberg sind diese Protektoren pflicht!
Ich persönlich fahre NIE ohne Ellenbogenschützer!

Gruß Leo


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (10. Februar 2014)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Hehe der Walter  ...
> Wegen Ellenbogenschützer; jeder muss selber wissen wie gut er sich schützen will, aber auf den schwarzen Strecken in Stromberg sind diese Protektoren pflicht!
> Ich persönlich fahre NIE ohne Ellenbogenschützer!
> 
> Gruß Leo


Alles Klar!
Kannst du mir welche empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (10. Februar 2014)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> [...] bist Du zu schnell; überspringst Du den Landehügel und verlierst evtl. die Kontrolle über Dein Bike und/oder rauschst gegen nen Baum [...]



-->da hab ich Anschauungsmaterial zu 

<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/30763" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">Crash aufm No Jokes Trail in Stromberg</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/183659" target="_blank">Chricky86</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>

Aber lass dich davon nicht abschrecken... Wie Leo schon gesagt hat: mit 160mm Enduro ist wirklich absolut kein Problem den NoJokes zu fahren. Die Sprünge sind alle super gebaut und wenn man sich vorher alles anguckt verlieren auch die Bäume den Schrecken -vorallem wenn du vorher schon ähnliche Sprünge gefahren bist.
Am besten sprichste beim nächsten Besuch andere Fahrer an und lässt dich (nach nem Trackwalk) von denen über die Hindernisse ziehen, dann weißte auch von der Geschwindigkeit was angebracht ist -so haben wir das auch gemacht... Bei dem Crash war der Übermut einfach was groß, bin die Strecke davor schon mehrfach gefahren (auch an dem Tag) und bis dahin gabs keinerlei Komplikationen... aber wenn man fällig ist, ist man halt fällig ^^

Zu Ellbogenprotektoren:
Ich hatte die letzte Saison über die hier

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...bow-Guard-Ellenbogenschoner-schwarz-2013.html

Bin jetzt nur auf Protektorenjacke umgestiegen bei denen die integriert sind, sonst würde ich die auch noch weiter benutzen. Sind sehr bequem, schützen super und sind mir am Arm nicht rumgerutscht (was ich bei anderen vorher leider hatte)
Könnte bei Gelegenheit auch mal gucken welche Größe das ist und in welchem Zustand die jetzt genau sind -vielleicht haste ja Interesse daran... kannste mich ja mal per PN anhauen ;-)


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (11. Februar 2014)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> -->da hab ich Anschauungsmaterial zu
> 
> <iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/30763" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">Crash aufm No Jokes Trail in Stromberg</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/183659" target="_blank">Chricky86</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>
> 
> ...


Hey Chricky,
Danke für die Antwort. Suche eher Welche mit Unterarmschutz.
PS: Schickes Video  Sieht aber schon übel aus. Gehts dir wieder besser?


----------



## Chricky86 (11. Februar 2014)

Mir gehts soweit gut -der Muskel ist aber leider weiterhin noch komplett gelähmt. Das wird wohl auch noch ne Weile dauern, alle Fachleute sind sich aber einig, dass es mit der Zeit wieder wird. Der Nerv verheilt wohl im Normalfall ohne Komplikationen -nur halt langsam.
Biken klappt aber schon wieder


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (11. Februar 2014)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> Mir gehts soweit gut -der Muskel ist aber leider weiterhin noch komplett gelähmt. Das wird wohl auch noch ne Weile dauern, alle Fachleute sind sich aber einig, dass es mit der Zeit wieder wird. Der Nerv verheilt wohl im Normalfall ohne Komplikationen -nur halt langsam.
> Biken klappt aber schon wieder


Glück im Unglück würde ich mal sagen


----------



## dario88 (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

könnte es eventuell der Fall sein, dass aufgrund der sich bessernden Wetterlage oder des ausbleibenden Winters der Flowtrail schon früher geöffnet wird? Mitte oder Anfang März?
Grüße


----------



## dickerbert (18. Februar 2014)

Erfahrungsgemäß kommt der Winter knallhart im März/April, wenn er vorher ausblieb ;-)


----------



## dario88 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß aber dieses Jahr nicht


----------



## dickerbert (18. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, ich vergaß. Dieses Jahr ausnahmsweise nicht


----------



## Fubbes (22. Februar 2014)

Es hat ja nicht unbedingt mit den Temperaturen oder Schnee zu tun, sondern mit Nässe und Matsch. Da ist die Strecke ruckzuck kaputt. 
Bei Frost wäre die Piste ja sogar super zu fahren. Schöner knuspriger Boden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (22. Februar 2014)

Und soweit ich glaube auch etwas mit den mit dem Forst verabredeten Nutzungszeiten. Da geht es sicherlich auch um Tierschutz, etc.


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (4. März 2014)

In 4 Wochen gehts Los!!! Ich freu mich schon Mega!
Besucht auch mal meinen Youtube Kanal; https://www.youtube.com/user/SpassamBiken


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (4. März 2014)

In 4 Wochen gehts Los!!! Ich freu mich schon Mega!
Besucht auch mal meinen Youtube Kanal; www.youtube.com/user/SpassamBiken


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (6. März 2014)

bin immer noch geflasht von deinem treppenvideo, großes kino


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (6. März 2014)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> bin immer noch geflasht von deinem treppenvideo, großes kino


Soll das jetzt Ironie sein? oder ist das Ernst?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (6. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeRiderLeo (6. März 2014)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


>


sag doch mal


----------



## Spargelsofa (1. April 2014)

Ich lass den Thread mal wieder aufleben. Ist jemand die Woche dort?


----------



## dario88 (1. April 2014)

morgen ab halb 5


----------



## Spargelsofa (1. April 2014)

Um die Uhrzeit ises doch bestimmt super voll oder? Ich war halt bisher nie dort :S


----------



## LukasL (1. April 2014)

Also ich werd wahrscheinlich Donnerstag ab halb 4 dort sein!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (1. April 2014)

Ich bin am Samstag den ganzen Tag aufm Flowtrail die trails shredden.


----------



## Spargelsofa (2. April 2014)

Ich werd morgen Vormittag mal dort das erste Mal auflaufen. Wahrscheinlich verfahr ich mich eh erstmal


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (2. April 2014)

Naaa, so schwer verfahren kann man sich da nicht  ist ja alles gut ausgeschildert 
Ist jemand am Samstag auf der Party??


----------



## X-Präsi (4. April 2014)

Der erste Testride am Dienstag war suuuupeeer! Trail pupstrocken und sauschnell. Traumhaft!

Morgen gehts wieder hin. Fahren und Brautwurst essen...


----------



## Pascha-88 (4. April 2014)

erster lauf der saison heute aufm flowtrail... kann nur besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeRiderLeo (4. April 2014)

Pascha-88 schrieb:


> erster lauf der saison heute aufm flowtrail... kann nur besser werden


Richtig Geiles Videos Pual!


----------



## Pascha-88 (4. April 2014)

Danke Danke


----------



## snoopy1979 (11. April 2014)

Pascha-88 schrieb:


> erster lauf der saison heute aufm flowtrail... kann nur besser werden



Cooles Video! Schöne neue Sachen dazu gekommen! Ich freu mich schon aufs WE! Dann hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit nach Stromberg zu fahren!


----------



## snoopy1979 (11. April 2014)

...


----------



## Pascha-88 (11. April 2014)

snoopy1979 schrieb:


> Cooles Video! Schöne neue Sachen dazu gekommen! Ich freu mich schon aufs WE! Dann hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit nach Stromberg zu fahren!



Danke, eija dann sehen wir uns ja eventuell morgen dort


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (20. April 2014)

War Gestern nochmal in Stromberg. War sau geil und die Strecke war furztrocken. Hab ein Video hochgeladen von gestern.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (20. April 2014)

Wir sind morgen in Strom berg. . . Biken , Filmen und Fotos machen ...! Bisschen aufm WH einrollen und später es auf m N J krachen lassen !


----------



## Chricky86 (28. April 2014)

War wieder richtig genial letzten Donnerstag 



Hoffe dem gestürzten gehts wieder besser -ohne ernstere Verletzung der Schulter?!


----------



## Marco76 (28. April 2014)

Ich war heute zum ersten mal dort und muss schon sagen: klasse, was man dort auf die Beine gestellt hat.
Das hat mal richtig Spaß gemacht. Zum Glück kam die mückenpest bergab nicht hinterher. 

Ne kleine Spende ist auch im Kasten gelandet und Stromberg sieht mich bald wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (29. April 2014)

Hej hou, ist morgen Nachmittag jemand am Trail falls das Gewitter ausbleibt? Wäre das erste Mal dort un würde mich gerne an jemand ranhängen, der die Strecken kennt. Außerdem is alleine fahren doof 

Wenn morgen nicht klappt gerne auch mal die nächsten Tage/nächste Woche.


----------



## Anselmus (30. April 2014)

Sonntagvormittag, falls offen und nicht schlimm matschig


----------



## anulu (2. Mai 2014)

War am Mittwoch dann mal in Stromberg. Hab dort auch 2 nette Jungs getroffen und haben ein paar Abfahrten zusammen gemacht. 
Wirklich hammer was dort gebaut wurde! Danke an die Erbauer  Der NoJokes-Trail... genial  Werde auf jeden Fall demnächst wieder dort hingehen. Evt. am Sonntag


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (10. Mai 2014)

Ist morgen jemand aufm flowtrail unterwegs?


----------



## sad1802 (18. Mai 2014)

War Samstag zum zweiten mal da und es hat mega Spaß gemacht. Nach knapp 5 Abfahrten war ich aber auch fix und fertig.

Wie oft fahrt ihr so die Strecke (WH) am Tag?


----------



## Spargelsofa (19. Mai 2014)

Gestern hats leider nur für zwei Abfahrten gereicht. Da ich zu den "hochschiebern" gehöre, sind (aktuell für mich) mehr als 5 Abfahrten wohl Illusorisch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Mai 2014)

Da wir immer aus Köln anreisen muss sich der Tag ja auch "lohnen". So um die 8-10 Abfahrten, verteilt über Wild Hog und No Jokes, sind da eigentlich immer drin. Wobei dann die letzten 2 Abfahrten buchstäblich weh tun. Aber unten angekommen denkt man sich halt doch immer wieder "Ach - eine geht schon noch..."


----------



## .floe. (22. Mai 2014)

Wenns Donnerstag auf Freitag bisschen regnet, dürfte der Wildhog am Samstag bei den aktuellen Temperaturen wieder pupstrocken sein, oder? Ich fahre Samstag früh rauf, 2012er Nukeproof Mega silber mit weißer Lyrik...


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre immer die komplette Runde. Mache aber auch am Womo dann Pause mit Essen usw. 
Da komme ich über den Tag auf 6-8 je nach Wetter und Laune.


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (25. Mai 2014)

Erstes Videos vom No Jokes


----------



## silverxxsurfer (25. Mai 2014)




----------



## captainz3 (30. Mai 2014)

Wir waren heute da....schön wars! Und bis zum nächsten Mal kann ich mich mit diesem schönen Erinnerungsbild trösten


----------



## .floe. (31. Mai 2014)

Tolles Wetter auch heute! Nächstes mal muss ich mehr Zeit mitbringen.


----------



## Thor79 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
gibts jemanden der den No-Jokes mit dem Strive fährt? Geht das, oder gibts da Bedenken, Einwände oder Ängste?
Gruß


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (4. Juni 2014)

Thor79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts jemanden der den No-Jokes mit dem Strive fährt? Geht das, oder gibts da Bedenken, Einwände oder Ängste?
> Gruß


Nein, da gibt es keine großen Bedenken... Ich fahre den No Jokes auch mit einem Enduro und springe dort fast alles außer den riesen Double ende ersten Abschnittes und den großen Drop am ende... Es kommt eher auf dein Fahrkönnen an und nicht auf das Bike. Die Sprünge auf dem No Jokes sind so ausgelegt das mat sie perfekt springen kann umd keine harten Landungen riskiert. Gruß Leo


----------



## Thor79 (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, ich war heute auf'm Flowtrail von 17:50 bis 19:15, als ich zurück kam waren an meinen Auto (schwarzer Focus Kombi) beide Kennzeichen geklaut, hab auf P3 gestanden. Ist jemanden etwas aufgefallen?
Danke
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (5. Juni 2014)

Was ein kranker Sch**ß. Ich hoffe, dass sich das klärt. Bei der Polizei hast du es vermutlich gleich gemeldet?! Gruß


----------



## Thor79 (6. Juni 2014)

ja klar, hab ich sofort angezeigt


----------



## Micha-L (8. Juni 2014)

War heute auch zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr am Flowtrail. Hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich erstmal die Strecke erkunden musste. 

Jemand hat auch Fotos gemacht. Ich hoffe, er läd die Bilder hoch? 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Spargelsofa (19. Juni 2014)

Moin, ist morgen Früh/Vormittag jemand dort?


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (30. Juni 2014)

Neues Video von mir und meinem Kollegen aufm No Jokes


----------



## JoAller (30. Juni 2014)

@ cuberiderleo  
Euch beide hab ich am Samstag mal kurz am Start vom Wildhog gesehen.


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (30. Juni 2014)

JoAller schrieb:


> @ cuberiderleo
> Euch beide hab ich am Samstag mal kurz am Start vom Wildhog gesehen.


Okay.. Welches Rad hattest du?  Das hardtail mit der 150er gabel oder wieviel mm die auch immer hatte?


----------



## JoAller (30. Juni 2014)

Yep,  NS Surge mit Lyrik


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (30. Juni 2014)

Okay Hab ich auch erst einma gesehn sowas  Wie findest du unser video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoAller (30. Juni 2014)

Schön gefahren, sehr entspannt und kontroliert. 
No Jokes ist noch ne Nummer zu groß für mich.


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (30. Juni 2014)

Danke  Joa wenn man ihn paar mal fährt is er garnicht mehr so schlimm  mann muss sich einfach rantasten und von sprung zu sprung wandern


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (7. Juli 2014)

Hatte gestern nach dem dritten Teilstück das erste mal ein Negativerlebnis mit einem ortsansässigen Jogger. Standen zu dritt auf dem Feldweg (vorne und hinten genug Platz um an uns vorbeizukommen) da kam der Herr angejoggt und meinte in einem recht agressiven Ton das wir gefälligst Platz machen sollen, kurzer Blick nach hinten kurzer Blick nach vorne, können wir machen aber reicht der Platz denn nicht aus um an uns vorbeizulaufen? Darauf wurde dann erwiedert was wir uns einbilden würden, seitdem "unseresgleichen" hier den Wald "belagern" würden wäre nur noch Chaos! Also mal alle schön über einen Kamm  geschert und uns ausdrücklich zu verstehen gegeben wie unerwünscht wir sind. Da uns klar war das die Diskussion eh nichts bringt haben wir auch garnichts groß was erwidert, er hat sich mit netten Worten wie Arschlö*** usw. verabschiedet, das bei uns drei ne Dame dabei war hat ihn beim fluchen recht wenig gestört 

Komme ja selbst aus der Gegend und muss sagen das ich sowas in 30 Jahren noch nicht erlebt habe! Armes Würstchen.....


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (8. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub die wollen IHR Feld zurück erobern. Als wir mal aufm No Jokes angehalten haben um die beiden letzten Drops zu inspirieren,  kam tatsächlich ein Trailrunner den No Jokes runter gerannt (nein, er ist keinen der beiden Drops gedroppt  ). Wir haben es nicht fassen können und dementsprechend auch keine Worte für diesen Waldbenutzer gefunden. So demonstrativ nach dem Motto, wenn ihr unsere Wege fahrt, laufen wir eure.


----------



## dickerbert (8. Juli 2014)

Na und? Solange er euch nicht in die Linie läuft, ist doch alles tutti? Und wenn ein Biker von hinten kommt, wird er das schon hören. Genauso wie man den Läufer von weitem sieht, wenn er nicht gerade hinter einem Drop steckt.


----------



## MantaHai (12. Juli 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand nach Stromberg für 2-3 Stunden und kommt über oder aus Mainz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spargelsofa (17. Juli 2014)

Morgen Vormittag jemand dort?


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (27. Juli 2014)

Gestern waren wir auf dem FT unterwegs dabei hab ich ein paar Bilder geschossen von anderen Bikern ...!

Falls ihr euch entdeckt,  könnt ihr diese gerne verwenden. gerne könnt ihr dabei auf meinen Nick oder auf meine website verweisen!


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (27. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (27. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Juli 2014)

Oli, das schaut aber diesmal richtig gut aus. Denke Mittwoch kannste beruhigt einschlafen


----------



## dario88 (27. Juli 2014)

oli war echt gut 
am mittwoch gehts rund @Steppenwolf-RM @FR-Oli !!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Juli 2014)

Geile Fotos, geile action  
Stromberg muss ich auch unbedingt wieder einplanen!
Mittwochrunde schaff ich diesmal nicht, bin in Schweden. Nächstes mal.


----------



## FR-Oli (28. Juli 2014)

mein Farvorit ist ganz klar das erste Bild oben von Dario 
sind en paar gute Bilder dabei... nochmal danke für's Foto machen Andi , sehr geil

PS: für Mittwoch seit ihr ja ganz schön optimistisch


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (28. Juli 2014)

Danke Danke ...und bitte bitte ! GERNE WIEDER !!!  Mein Gesamtfavorit ist auch das erste Bild .... Finde da passt der Winkel sehr gut , Action im Bild, Farben etc ..! Aber 2-3 sehr gute sind auch von dier dabei Olli !  (häätte ich auch eins aus dem Winkel von dir gemacht wärs auch genauso gut geworden)


----------



## FR-Oli (28. Juli 2014)

Andi keine Sorge. Das passt schon. Dario ist doch fotogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (28. Juli 2014)

Ja er ist so ein kleines muskulöses Foto Model ....


----------



## skaster (12. August 2014)

Mahlzeit in die Runde.
Wie sieht denn die allgemeine Wetterentwicklung am Flowtrail aus? Wir wollten ggf. Freitag ein paar Abfahrten machen, da ich aber Urlaub nehmen müsste wäre es unschön wenn der Trail gesperrt wäre. Der Herr Kachelmann sagt ja ein paar mm Regen voraus.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (13. August 2014)

www.wetter.de

Ich wohne zwar am Flowtrail, trotzdem tu ich mich schwer in Wettervorhersagen


----------



## skaster (13. August 2014)

Die haben aber keinen Livestream der Strecke und ich kann dann schlecht einschätzen wie der Boden so aussieht . Wäre vielleicht mal ein Verbesserungsvorschlag. Das Kachelmann Wetter für Stromberg verfolge ich ja bereits.

O.K. ich präzesiere: Wie ist denn der aktuelle Zustand der Strecke? Würden in paar mm Niederschlag zur Sperrung führen?


----------



## xXJojoXx (6. September 2014)

Gerade zurück von meinem kleinen Ausflug und es war wieder klasse! Lohnt sich jedes Mal aufs Neue. Super Strecke, super Leute, super viel Spaß 

Weiß jemand, was aus dem Jungen geworden ist, der angeblich gestürtzt ist und von seinen Eltern gesucht wurde? Habe diese auf P3 kurz bevor ich heim gefahren bin angetroffen und konnte ihnen nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## sVenUnchained (29. September 2014)

Hallo,

am Samstag gegen 14 Uhr hat einer Bilder geschossen auf dem Flowtrail.
Ist der Bildermacher hier vertreten oder kennt Ihn jemand?

Gruß


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. September 2014)

War bestimmt @The_Dashing_Guy


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (29. September 2014)

Jupp Papa ist hier vertreten...  


Also ein paar hab ich gemacht ....bin aber noch am überlegen ob ich die überhaupt hochlade ...denn finde die nicht so gelungen ...

Aber wenn doch dann bis Ende der Woche ! 

Grüße


----------



## sVenUnchained (30. September 2014)

Ich nehm auch die nicht gelungenen

Besser nix wie garnix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, haben heute gegen 16:45 einen weißen Evoc Rucksack auf Parkplatz 4 ((Ausgang No Jokes) stehen lassen. Als wir nach 30 Minuten zurück waren, war er schon weg :-(

Habt ihr (Roter VW-Bus aus Mz.) was gesehen? Ihr standet ja neben uns (schwarzer Isuzu Pickup)

Htc Handy und Fahrrad ETeile ...

Finderlohn!!!!

Bitte melde dich, danke


----------



## Gp1 (3. Oktober 2014)

Und wo gibs den Fotografen bzw die Fotos von heute?


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (4. Oktober 2014)

Gp1 schrieb:


> Und wo gibs den Fotografen bzw die Fotos von heute?


Die gibt's bei mir .

Da ich 1 1/2 Speicher Karten voll geschossen habe , mach ich das in Ruhe morgen . Und veröffentlichte diese dann hier oder verlinke sie hier zum runterladen.

Seer s


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (4. Oktober 2014)

Sehr gut. Vielleicht hast du von mir tourenbiker auch eins. Ich war am ende 101 km unterwegs und völlig fertig. Habe auf meiner runde drei mal den flowtraol eingebunden. Quietschgruene hose und schwarzes radon slide mit schwarzer Pike.  Waer toll da ich überhaupt noch kein Bild habe.


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (4. Oktober 2014)

Wer ist heute auch auch der Strecke?


----------



## Spargelsofa (4. Oktober 2014)

Ist morgen jemand dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leutz ... hier sind alle verwertbaren Bilder die ich gemacht habe ...!

Ihr dürft sie gerne kopieren , veröffentlichen etc.

über eine Verlinkung einer meiner Seiten wäre nett.

z.b. www.stoneyracing.de oder auf Facebook etc.. siehe meine Signatur! über ein LIKE auf FB oder ein Abo auf YT würde ich mich freuen!!!


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (5. Oktober 2014)

....


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (5. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (5. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (5. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (5. Oktober 2014)

weitere Bilder gibts morgen ...!


----------



## Jan89 (5. Oktober 2014)

Top vielen dank super Trail übrigens lohnt sich!


----------



## sVenUnchained (5. Oktober 2014)

Danke Danke


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (5. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## TheeiMer (5. Oktober 2014)

Danke fürs hochladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (5. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (5. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (5. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## m3hl (5. Oktober 2014)

Top Tag! Super Bilder! Vielen Dank dafür, gibts auch evtl eine Galerie?


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (5. Oktober 2014)

m3hl schrieb:


> Top Tag! Super Bilder! Vielen Dank dafür, gibts auch evtl eine Galerie?



Die erscheint automatisch wenn du auf das kleine Vorschaubild klickst ! jeweils für jeden Post ...

WER SICH AUF DEN BILDERN FINDET ... kann mir unter Angabe der Bild nr . eine Nachicht schicken. Denn die Bilder haben hier sehr an Qualität gelitten ..


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (5. Oktober 2014)

Hi, Ich hab noch noch von jemandem das Minitool das "sie" mir gestern auf dem flowtrail geliehen hat. Deine männliche begleitung hat ein silber/grünes cube fritzz. Hoffe du oder er seid hier vertreten. Melde dich


----------



## shield (6. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## Salzbaron (6. Oktober 2014)




----------



## grOObie (6. Oktober 2014)

Das war ein erstklassiger National*BIKER*tag am Freitag!






Danke an die Fotografen The_Dashing_Guy und TobbiH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (11. Oktober 2014)

*EDIT!*
Sorry, hatte heute morgen noch nicht rausgeschaut...
Nach dem Regen heute morgen wird so eine Aufnahme nicht möglich sein! Ich fahre eine naked Kamera (ohne Schutzgehäuse), da würden die Dreckspritzer vom vorausfahrenden Fahrer meine Kamera evtl. beschädigen und alleine schon ein Dreckspritzer auf der Linse versaut die Aufnahme.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guten Morgen,

ich bin heute ab ca. 12Uhr im Flowtrail Stromberg unterwegs.
Falls jemand eine "Follow me" Aufnahme wie die hier gezeigte ausm Emser Bikepark wünscht, sprecht mich einfach an.
Ihr bekommt die original Aufnahme bequem online zugeschickt und auf Wunsch kann ich das Video auch selbst bearbeiten und Upload fertig machen. Alles weitere vor Ort.





Damit ihr mich auch erkennt, heute bin ich genau so gekleidet wie auf dem Titelbild meiner FB Seite; weiße Hose, Trikot mit meinen Namen drauf und unterwegs mit dem Demo: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Leo-Kast/641798319252082


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (11. Oktober 2014)

geil... wir hätten auch richtig lust zu fahren aber fas wetter... naja :/


----------



## Moep2785 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hey,

hätte ne Info zum Nummerschilddiebstahl , Seite 59 von Thor79.

Mir wurden gestern ( 14.10.14) auch auf dem P3 die Nummerschilder gestohlen. War zwischen 12:45 und 14:30. Der Fahrer wurde später in Simmern mit einem Polo und meinen Schildern beim Tanken gefilmt .

Hier der Beitrag : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nummernschild-geklaut-flowtrail-stromberg.730223/#post-12391051

**

Hi Leute,


wollte euch nen wichtigen Hinweis geben Richtung Flowtrail Stromberg.

Dort wurden mir am 14.10.2014 die Nummernschilder gestohlen. War morgens schon früh da um 9:30 hab um 12:30 Pause gemacht, da waren sie noch da, um 14:15 waren sie weg. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war nur ein weiteres Auto dort ( mit geschraubten Nummernschildern ). Habe eine Meldung bei der Polizei gemacht dazu. 60 min später, ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch auf der Wache, hat es bei meiner Freundin daheim geklingelt...Sie würden mich suchen...wegen Tankbetrug an einer Tankstelle. Alles im allem hat sich das ganze zum Glück geklärt mit der Polizei. Die Strafanzeige ist jetzt im System. Das ganze ist auf dem P3 passiert. Hab mit dem Betreiber der Flowtrail Homepage bereits telefoniert, er meinte dass es wohl vor paar Wochen schon mal vorgekommen ist.

Machen wirklich kann man da nichts, das ist mir auch klar. Allerdings werde ich meine Schilder demnächst abmachen Vorort, sind ja nur geclipst, den die Kosten hängen jetzt an mir für neue Schilder etc.


Das ganze soll nur als Hinweis dienen für Biker die vielleicht auch mal relativ früh dort sind wo noch wenige Autos bzw. wenig Betrieb ist.

Danke nochmal an der Stelle an den Betreiber der Flowtrail Homepage für die Hinweise 

Grüße Benny

****


----------



## Chricky86 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde morgen nochmal mit nem Freund aus Leverkusen anreisen. Wird vermutlich ja die letzte Gelegenheit dieses Jahr bei schönem Wetter nochmal heizen zu können  ...
unter Umständen packe ich auch die Knipse ein, also nicht wundern wenn auch andere abgelichtet werden sollten ;-)


----------



## Thor79 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Moep2785,

danke für die Info, konnte der Knippel denn ermittelt werden? Bei mir wurde das Verfahren eingestellt, versuch ja nicht dein
Schaden einzuklagen, du würdest den Kürzeren ziehen, solche Typen haben Narrenfreiheit. Vielleicht kann ja der Eine
oder Andere mal die Augen offen halten.

Gruß


----------



## DerMolch (19. Oktober 2014)

Huhu!
Werden die Fotos von gestern eingestellt?
Zwei rote Tyees wurden öfter geblitzt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (19. Oktober 2014)

BILDER VOM 18.10.14 Wildhog Trail:



 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/txc9yk1lrxgits4/AACDbDIZZAuWxK4uti7eSOxKa?dl=0



Eine Bitte : Ihr dürft mit den Bildern machen was Ihr möchtet ! Wenn ihr vllt ein Like dort  lässt oder mich auf den bildern verlinkt: https://www.facebook.com/mtb.stoney.racing  oder den YT Channel (siehe Signatur) abonniert etc!


----------



## cookeez (19. Oktober 2014)

Super, vielen Dank für die Bilder , auf Facebook "geliked"


----------



## Joshua60 (19. Oktober 2014)

Gestern tat sich die Sonne ja recht schwer. Dann gabs doch noch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen.









Ein gelungener Biketag. *Fettes Lob an die Trailbuilder!!!*


----------



## donnersberger (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallöle, hab gestern auch bissl geknipst:





Rest im Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71544


----------



## Lamima (20. Oktober 2014)

Wer war denn gestern (19.10.) mit Kamera und rotem Shirt am Wildhog unterwegs?


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (26. Oktober 2014)

Weiß jemand, wie der Untergrund heute ist?


----------



## silverxxsurfer (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja wäre gut zu wissen! Sonntag vor einer Woche war es ziemlich rutschig. Die Frage ist ob die Strecke ab trocknet auch wenn es nicht mehr regnet!?


----------



## dario88 (27. Oktober 2014)

nur schwer, da jeden morgen viel tau und nebel im wald ist


----------



## raschaa (27. Oktober 2014)

silverxxsurfer schrieb:


> Ja wäre gut zu wissen! Sonntag vor einer Woche war es ziemlich rutschig. Die Frage ist ob die Strecke ab trocknet auch wenn es nicht mehr regnet!?



Ist dieses wochenende eher etwas feuchter gewesen als letztes wochenende....


----------



## silverxxsurfer (28. Oktober 2014)

Mit welchen Reifen fahrt ihr bei solchen Bedingungen? Ich war mit Schwalbe Hans Dampf (1,5 bar) unterwegs und fand es sehr rutschig. Ich dachte vielleicht zumindest vorne einen Schwalbe Dirty Dan montieren!? Ich würde halt schon gerne nochmal fahren bevor zugemacht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahetalmoves (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab den Hans Dampf vorne und hinten drauf...komm damit auch im letzten Abschnitt des Wildhog prima klar. Meiner Meinung nach besser wie die Maxxis Minion


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (28. Oktober 2014)

silverxxsurfer schrieb:


> Mit welchen Reifen fahrt ihr bei solchen Bedingungen? Ich war mit Schwalbe Hans Dampf (1,5 bar) unterwegs und fand es sehr rutschig. Ich dachte vielleicht zumindest vorne einen Schwalbe Dirty Dan montieren!? Ich würde halt schon gerne nochmal fahren bevor zugemacht wird.


Dirty dan klebt bei matsch am Boden und reinigt sich ratz fatz von selbst ..kostet 35 Euro bei hi bike ! Geiler Reifen !


----------



## raschaa (30. Oktober 2014)

Magic Mary FTW


----------



## Chricky86 (30. Oktober 2014)

Vorne 2,5er Baron und hinten 2,4er Trail King -läuft super bei allen Bedingungen (hatte vorher auch hinten den Baron, da merkt man aber das mehr an Rollwiderstand doch teils schon recht deutlich) ...aber die Kombi hat mich bis jetzt bei jedem Wetter/Untergrund gut durchs Jahr gebracht


----------



## silverxxsurfer (1. November 2014)

So heute den Dirty Dan am Vorderrad montiert. Und am Sonntag geht's nach Stromberg zum testen. Der erste Eindruck auf dem Feldweg war recht gut. Ich finde sogar das er selbst auf der Straße noch gut rollt - besser als zu erwarten war bei dem Profil.


----------



## silverxxsurfer (2. November 2014)

Dirty Dan (Danke Danny Hart) hat super funktioniert!


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (2. November 2014)

silverxxsurfer schrieb:


> Dirty Dan (Danke Danny Hart) hat super funktioniert!


Sagte ich doch


----------



## silverxxsurfer (21. November 2014)




----------



## monocito (28. November 2014)

Letzter Ausritt für dieses Jahr (12.10.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (2. April 2015)

Morgen wenn die Ampel auf Grün steht wird durchgestartet. Yeah, ick freu mir.


----------



## Fubbes (2. April 2015)

Viel Spaß nach dem Regen der letzten Tage. Wenn es überhaupt grün wird ...


----------



## dario88 (2. April 2015)

War gestern dort mit Sascha. Es ist wirklich nass und fast nicht tragbar aber die Eröffnung ist nunmal terminiert. No jokes ist unten gesperrt aufgrund von Forstarbeiten, die nicht abgeschlossen worden konnten wegen dem Wetter.


----------



## Salzbaron (2. April 2015)

Und die leute, die für das Radon Testival bezahlt haben, werden das auch durchziehen


----------



## RockFox (2. April 2015)

Das erste Teilstück vom NoJokes ist offen. Nur das untere ab dem Forstweg bleibt vorerst zu...


----------



## canecorso (2. April 2015)

Wollte eigentlich morgen nach Stromberg, war heute jemand da und kann sagen wie der Zustand Strecke ist ?
mfg.seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeRiderLeo (4. April 2015)

Jedes Mal bei den Feiern so ein bescheidenes Wetter. Mist!


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (4. April 2015)

Das Wetter gestern war Top. Nur  im 2. Teil des Wildhog war es sehr matschig. Die restlichen 3 Abschnitte waren ganz gut zu befahren


----------



## Blades (4. April 2015)

Na dann hoffen wir mal das der Trail bis Montag trockener ist. 
Damit sich unsere 130 Kilometer Anfahrt auch lohnt.
Falls morgen jemand da ist wär es super wenn er nach dem Besuch sagen könnte wie die Strecke war.
Grüße Phil


----------



## Fubbes (5. April 2015)

Guck vorher auf die Seite vom Trail. Da steht derzeit "Bis auf weiteres gesperrt".


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (9. April 2015)

Ist morgen oder am Wochenende jemand auf der Strecke? Mein "Beifahrer" hat sein Rad kaputt gemacht und ich fahre ungern alleine. 
Gruß Leo 

https://m.youtube.com/user/SpassamBiken


----------



## silverxxsurfer (14. April 2015)

http://www.rockymountaindays.com/#!tourdaten/c1gaz


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (20. April 2015)

Morgen jemand da der so ca. 7-8 mal WH fährt? P3 ist unter der Woche ja wohl tabu wegen nr.schildklau odrr?


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (20. April 2015)

nr. schildklau?


----------



## filiale (20. April 2015)

Ich drehe Morgen ne Runde Mainz - Kreuznach - Donnersberg - Mainz, sonst hätte ich nen Abstecher nach Stromberg gemacht...
Du mußt mal jemanden finden der Lust hat da 8 mal hochzustrampeln...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (20. April 2015)

[QUOTE="raumfahrer_spif, post: 12874662, member: 82643"nr.schildklau?[/QUOTE]
Jo. Mehrfach und dann an die tanke und beim ehemaligen besizer steht die Polizei vor der Tür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (20. April 2015)

filiale schrieb:
			
		

> Ich drehe Morgen ne Runde Mainz - Kreuznach - Donnersberg - Mainz, sonst hätte ich nen Abstecher nach Stromberg gemacht...
> Du mußt mal jemanden finden der Lust hat da 8 mal hochzustrampeln...



Wahrscheinlich so realistisch, wie jemanden fur deine monstertour zu finden. KH reizt mich auch. Kenne da aber nichts. Schon Val Mora geschaut?


----------



## filiale (20. April 2015)

Ja, Danke für die links, hab den Track schon bereinigt und fürs GPS vorbereitet...

Das mit dem Schilderklau (KFZ Kennzeichen) habe ich auch schon mitbekommen...was mich nur wundert...auf normalen Parkplätzen in ganz Deutschland kann man auch KFZ Schilder klauen, warum ausgerechnet in Stromberg ?


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (23. April 2015)

Weiß jemand wo man Bilder vom Canyon Shooting am Dienstag sehen kann? Waren ja div. Pros und Fotografen da. Bei auch traumhaften Bedingungen.  War mein schönster Tag in Stromberg.


----------



## filiale (23. April 2015)

Davon haste gar nix erwähnt dass die Jungs auch da sind, oder war das Zufall ?


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (23. April 2015)

Wusste ich auch nicht.  Fabien Barell war auch da.


----------



## filiale (23. April 2015)

Och schade, dann wäre ich da doch nochmal flott vorbeigeschneit, schade


----------



## SEB92 (24. April 2015)

Die Fotos/Videos wurden von und für Ergon gemacht. Es könnte also noch etwas dauern bis da etwas veröffentlicht wird. Es waren nur die Dudes of Hazzard da, Barel nicht.

Am Wochenende gab es beim Canyon Pure Cycling Festival die Möglichkeit, eine Runde mit dem CFET zu drehen. Deswegen waren die Jungs in der Gegend.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (24. April 2015)

Ok. Dann hat man mir mist erzählt.  Ich hatte auch Ergon vermutet da alle den gleichen Rucksack hatten. Jemand sagte dann aber dass auf P3 zwei Canyon-Busse stehen und Barel auch da ist.


----------



## HansDampf89 (26. April 2015)

Ist der zweite Teil vom No-Jokes noch gesperrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (26. April 2015)

Ja


----------



## herter (28. April 2015)

Hi,

ich suche für meine domain 318 u-turn 115-160mm von 2009 eine weichere u-turn feder.

müsste folgende sein: Domain U-Turn Feder Soft Yellow; 11.4015.060.000
ich nehme zur Sicherheit auch noch eine extra weiche: Domain U-Turn Feder X-Soft Silver; 11.4015.062.000

kann mir hier jemand entsprechend eine oder beide anbieten, dann bitte pn an mich.

vorab vielen Dank, gruß herter


----------



## dodderer (28. Mai 2015)

Da die letzte Anfrage ja schon 4 Wochen her ist, und ich schon einmal umsonst  die 100km Anfahrt gemacht hatte:
Ist der untere Teil des No Jokes frei, oder liegen da noch die Bäume rum?
Leider gibt die hp da nichts an Infos her..............
Danke & Grüße


----------



## chicco81 (28. Mai 2015)

Ist alles frei.


----------



## Rabbii (29. Mai 2015)

Gibts in Stromberg irgendwo die möglichkeit Wertsachen in nem Schließfach unterzubringen? Vorzugsweise in der Nähe ds Flowtrails.


----------



## dodderer (29. Mai 2015)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Ist alles frei.


Merci.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2015)

Rabbii schrieb:


> Gibts in Stromberg irgendwo die möglichkeit Wertsachen in nem Schließfach unterzubringen? Vorzugsweise in der Nähe ds Flowtrails.


Nein.


----------



## filiale (29. Mai 2015)

Rabbii schrieb:


> Gibts in Stromberg irgendwo die möglichkeit Wertsachen in nem Schließfach unterzubringen? Vorzugsweise in der Nähe ds Flowtrails.



In meiner Tasche 

Spaß beiseite, nein, gibt es da nicht.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (29. Mai 2015)

dodderer schrieb:


> Da die letzte Anfrage ja schon 4 Wochen her ist, und ich schon einmal umsonst  die 100km Anfahrt gemacht hatte:
> Ist der untere Teil des No Jokes frei, oder liegen da noch die Bäume rum?
> Leider gibt die hp da nichts an Infos her..............
> Danke & Grüße


Für den Fall das du Fb hast . Kannst du dich dort immer informieren über die aktuellen Geschehnisse wie Strecken Sperrung etc.
Gruß


----------



## johnny blaze (31. Mai 2015)

Hi. 
Ich bin morgen  auf Dienstreise in Karlsruhe und wollte auf dem Rückweg gern den flowtrail mal ausprobieren. 
Jetzt ist aber für morgen vormittag ordentlich Regen vorher gesagt. 

Wie sind da die Erfahrungen von den Pros hier? 
Trocknet die Strecke relativ schnell ab? Ist die Gefahr groß, dass die Strecken geschlossen sind? 

Müsste es halt schon morgens gegen  6 wissen ob ich das Bike und den ganzen Krempel einpacke oder es mir sparen kann  

(ich weiß.. Hat etwas von Glaskugel-Lesen. Geht mir nur um die Einschätzung von Erfahrenen)


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (31. Mai 2015)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich bin morgen  auf Dienstreise in Karlsruhe und wollte auf dem Rückweg gern den flowtrail mal ausprobieren.
> Jetzt ist aber für morgen vormittag ordentlich Regen vorher gesagt.
> 
> ...



Macht me keinen Sinn und wird bei starkem Regen auch gesperrt.


----------



## dodderer (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte Euch um die Mithilfe bei meiner Suche nach Herrn Steiniger bitten!
Folgendes war gestern, den 30.05.15 passiert:
Ich war wohl in Stromberg auf dem No Jokes unterwegs und bin dort gestürzt. Leider habe ich eine deftige Gehirnerschütterung davon getragen, und ich kann mich an null und nichts erinnern, noch nicht einmal daran, dass ich nach Stromberg gefahren bin, oder etwa dass ich meine Protektoren u.s.w. angezogen hätte. Auch das ich Fahrrad gefahren bin weiß ich nicht mehr. Nach meinen Recherchen bin ich gegen 14:30 im unteren Teil des No Jokes gestürzt, und wurde dort von eben jenem Herrn Steiniger gefunden. Ich selber bin erst in der Uniklinik in Mainz wieder halbwegs zu mir gekommen, in welche ich wohl per Heli gebracht wurde.
Von der Rettungswache bekomme ich, aus Datenschutzgründen, nicht mehr Infos als eben den Namen desjenigen, welcher dort angerufen hat.
Nun möchte ich mich gerne bei eben jenem Herrn Steiniger sehr gerne bedanken, und auch bei den anderen Helfern, sofern es welche gab, die geholfen haben mein Rad (SC Nomad in weiß) in mein Auto zu verfrachten, meine Frau zu informieren u.s.w.!
Auch würde es mich schon interessieren wo ich gefunden wurde, und eventuell was da passiert sein könnte.
Falls also jemand irgendwas von dieser Sache weiß, dabei war oder Herrn Steiniger kennt, bitte ihn auf das hier aufmerksam machen. Oder eben er selber liest das hier irgendwo, dann bitte bei mir über das Forum melden.
Falls er oder ein anderen Helfer, nichts davon im Forum mitbekommen, dann sage ich hier einfach mal öffentlich
  *DANKE *


----------



## captainz3 (31. Mai 2015)

Ojeh! 
Hoffentlich geht's Deiner Birne jetzt wieder besser! Hört sich jedenfalls schlimm an.

Mir ist das in weniger heftiger Version zu Saisonstart auch 2015 passiert. 
Allerdings war das mit dem Filmriss bei mir etwas im Minutenbereich nach dem Sturz
an die ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann...obgleich ich da schon wieder aufgestanden war!
Ich hatte so einen KnockOut zuvor noch nie....war daher schon eine gruselige Sache.

Einen Monat später hat es mich dann auch auf dem NoJokes hingestreckt:


In den letzten beiden Jahren lief der eigentlich ziemlich fluffig...daher habe ich den in diesem
Jahr wohl zuwenig ernst genommen. Jedenfalls bin ich nach den Stürzen zu Saisonstart etwas frustriert... :-(


----------



## Chricky86 (4. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen,
werde heute (neben dem biken) wohl zwischendurch an der Strecke ein paar Fotos machen. Vorrangig zwar von den Leuten mit denen ich da bin -falls ihr aber auch in ne Blitze reinfahrt nicht wundern ;-)... Falls ihr auch auf Bildern drauf seid könnt ihr mich natürlich gerne hier anschreiben, lasse euch die dann auch gerne zukommen bzw. mache hier n Album dafür


----------



## Chricky86 (5. Juni 2015)

Hier mal eine Auswahl der Bilder die ich gestern geschossen habe... Sind jetzt nicht alle hier hochgeladen, sonst würde es auch die Seite hier etwas überfüllen ;-)   Wer mir vor die Linse gekommen ist kann gerne in meine Dropbox gucken -da sind alle Bilder zum Download in voller Auflösung verfügbar. Ihr könnt die Bilder gerne für euch benutzen, wenn ihr die irgendwo ins Internet stellt bitte aber auf mich verweisen ;-)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7jfmo9754mkozub/AAD1kisvSPGLMjJ9OS-zxA6Va?dl=0


----------



## MacMephisto (5. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Fotos! Klasse Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockFox (5. Juni 2015)

Coole Fotos!


----------



## filiale (11. Juni 2015)

Kommt jemand von Euch zum Sommerfest jetzt am Sonntag ?


----------



## dickerbert (12. Juni 2015)

Ob es bis dahin abgetrocknet ist?:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=899342963437765&id=112906815414721&_rdr
Vorhin ging in Bingen und Umgebung die Welt unter -.-


----------



## donnersberger (28. Juni 2015)

Hallihallo,
wir waren heute auf dem Flowtrail - war wieder voll gut!

Hab oben an der Sitzecke vom Wildhog eine *Wasser-Plastik-Flasche* deponiert.

Leider hatte einer aus unserer Gruppe einen *Rahmenbruch*, was unsere Pläne etwas durchkreuzt hat. 
Hab dann dort die Flasche liegen lassen. 

Wenn jemand so gut sein kann und mit dem Flascheninhalt eine Pflanze gießen und die Flasche mitnehmen und irgendwo in 25 cent umtauschen kann, wäre ich häppy. 
Werde nämlich die nächsten Wochen (leider) nicht nach Stromberg kommen. 

Damit das nicht jemand mit der falschen Flasche macht (könnte ja Ärger geben), hier noch die Beschreibung:
Ich hab mit Edding "*Döner*" draufgeschrieben. 

Hey Danke!


----------



## mac80 (29. Juni 2015)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> wir waren heute auf dem Flowtrail - war wieder voll gut!


















Danke und Gruesse.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Juni 2015)

Coole Bilder!! Machen bock auf biken


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (2. Juli 2015)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> wir waren heute auf dem Flowtrail - war wieder voll gut!
> 
> Hab oben an der Sitzecke vom Wildhog eine *Wasser-Plastik-Flasche* deponiert.
> ...


Hey, Ja die Flasche habe ich gesehen  hab mir aber nichts dabei gedacht xD


----------



## MacMephisto (27. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe heute meine Brille, eine silberne Specialized Halftime mit orangenen Gläsern , verloren. Muss zwischen Ende des 3. Abschnitts Wildhog und dem Weg geradeaus Richtung NoJokes bzw. um den Einstieg vom NoJokes gewesen sein.
Vielleicht findet Sie ja einer.


----------



## DerEmrich (28. September 2015)

Gibt es hier Fotografen die am Rennen Bilder gemacht haben?
Wurde mehrmals abgelichtet, wäre schön auch mal was davon zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (28. September 2015)

Bei uns ausm internen GP-Forum:



p.2-max schrieb:


> Hier kann man die Bilder von meinem Vater angucken, bitte auch an alle die kein ibc haben weiterleiten. Vlt ne mail und auch die flowtrail jungs
> Www.image-fotowelt.de/sonstiges/bike/index.html



und hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/77476


----------



## Thomas (28. September 2015)

Hier noch Fotos von gestern: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/77475

Bei ein paar weiss ich den Fahrernamen nicht, wenn bekannt bitte hier reinschreiben, dann ergänze ich es...


----------



## silverxxsurfer (30. September 2015)




----------



## Nori83 (29. Oktober 2015)

Noch jemand am Sonntag auf dem Flowtrail unterwegs?


----------



## CubeRiderLeo (29. Oktober 2015)

Nori83 schrieb:


> Noch jemand am Sonntag auf dem Flowtrail unterwegs?


Ich natürlich! Abschiedsrunde lass ich mir nicht entgehen


----------



## Blades (30. Oktober 2015)

Wir reisen aus Bonn mit ein paar Leuten an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEmrich (3. April 2016)

Der Flowtrail hat seit Freitag wieder geöffnet und heute ist Season Opening.
Allerdings hatte es die ganze Woche geregnet und die letzten Bauarbeiten auf dem Trail sind noch nicht allzu lange her.
Daher meine Frage: War jemand Freitag oder Samstag fahren und kann Aussage darüber machen wie der Trail aussieht?
Hab nichts dagegen im Matsch zu spielen, allerdings ist das bei einem extra angelegten Trail mit Anliegern und Sprüngen eher kontra produktiv...


----------



## Blades (3. April 2016)

War heute da,
der Flowtrail wäre besser noch geschlossen geblieben. Alles komplett zerfurcht. Die Anlieger nicht zu fahren und die Absprünge auch.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (3. April 2016)

Der Meinung bin ich auch. War cool das erste Mal in diesem Jahr mal den Trailer zu fahren, aber viele Stellen waren nicht mehr richtig fahrbar.


----------



## p3bbels (28. April 2016)

Servus, wollte morgen mal nach Stromberg.
Weiß jemand ob bzw. wie trocken die Strecke ist. Hab keine Lust wenn noch alles so Matschig. Vielleicht ist ja heute jemand dort und postet mal ob gut oder nicht. Wäre sehr dankbar dafür.

Grüße aus Mainz


----------



## V3n0m (28. April 2016)

Naja... hat halt gestern geregnet/geschneit. Behaupte mal mal, sollte matschig sein


----------



## p3bbels (28. April 2016)

Geschneit??


----------



## DerEmrich (30. April 2016)

Trails sind NOCH trocken und auch die neue Anlieger Kombi auf dem wildhog is offen und fahrbar.
An dieser Stelle Kompliment an die Erbauer!

Übrigens ist es natürlich ok sich die neuen oder überarbeiteten Stellen anzusehen, bitte aber alle paar Sekunden checken ob jemand kommt.
NICHT OK ist es aber den Wildhog oder Nojokes hoch zu fahren.
Bitte dafür den Waldweg der direkt daneben verläuft benutzen!

Edit: Es fängt an zu regnen, spart euch die Anfahrt


----------



## nf2 (15. Juni 2016)

Moin moin, ich war am Wochenende seit Langem nochmal aufm Flowtrail Stromberg unterwegs und muss sagen die Jungs dort machen echt nen super Job. Da passt einfach alles, Flow, Speed, Obstacles sind perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt und perfekt gebaut und geshapet. Danke dafür. Ich denke als kleines Dankeschön wäre es nochmal an der Zeit für ein Foto des Tages vom Flowtrail Stromberg. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich hier mit eurer Stimme unterstützen würdet:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2020638?in=potdPool


----------



## nf2 (15. Juni 2016)

sorry, repost


----------



## nf2 (15. Juni 2016)

sorry, repost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silverxxsurfer (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, ist die Strecke einigermaßen trocken oder brauch ich Schlammreifen? Wir wollen morgen zum Sommerfest kommen. Gruß


----------



## p3bbels (18. Juni 2016)

Servus, 
Ich hätte die selbe Frage??

Gruß Sven


----------



## Lamima (18. Juni 2016)

Waren heute auf der Strecke. Semislicks kann man zuhause lassen und stellenweise wäre ein Schlauchboot besser als geeignet als ein Rad...


----------



## MacMephisto (18. Juni 2016)

Morgen ist dort ja Sommerfest... Hoffentlich kann man den Flowtrail fahren und muss nicht schwimmen :/


----------



## Fubbes (18. Juni 2016)

_Flow_ heißt doch: Fließen, Fluss oder auch Flut. 
Jetzt macht der Weg wenigstens mal seinem Namen Ehre 

Aber im Ernst, ich hoffe nicht, dass wir uns mit dem Klimawandel an solche Regenzeiten gewöhnen müssen. Die jetzige dauert eigentlich schon seit Weihnachten an.


----------



## kRoNiC (22. Juni 2016)

Trotz der doch sehr schlammigen Verhältnisse fand ich das Sommerfest gelungen 

Lecker Bratwurst, gute Stimmung und nette Leute da gewesen


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2016)

ups, stromberg säuft grad ab 
gut, daß der flowtrail aufm berg liegt


----------



## woersdorfer (25. Juni 2016)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ups, stromberg säuft grad ab
> gut, daß der flowtrail aufm berg liegt


Für alle die vorhaben dieses WE hinzu fahren.
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...1682/did=17653014/nid=1682/1ei526i/index.html


----------



## demouser (2. Juli 2016)

Moin, wie ist denn der Zustand des Trails derzeit? Ist es noch matschig und nass? Oder Tendenz eher zu trocken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (2. Juli 2016)

Es regnet ...


----------



## silverxxsurfer (22. Juli 2016)




----------



## silverxxsurfer (26. Oktober 2016)

Wie ist denn die Prognose für die End of Season Party am Sonntag?
Laut Wettervorhersage soll es ja nicht mehr soviel regnen.
ist die Strecke aktuell sehr schlammig?


----------



## Nicolai33 (26. Oktober 2016)

Die Strecke ist im guten Zustand . Gestern waren noch ein paar Pfützen, diese sind bis zum We weg. 
Der Boden ist feste und nicht schlammig


----------



## silverxxsurfer (26. Oktober 2016)

Super Danke! Das hört sich gut an


----------



## silverxxsurfer (31. März 2017)

Morgen geht es wieder los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silverxxsurfer (1. April 2017)

Erster


----------



## a.nienie (1. April 2017)

Und wie ist der zustand der strecke jetzt nach winterpause & trailpflege? Wollten morgen vielleicht mal paar abfahrten machen.


----------



## silverxxsurfer (1. April 2017)

Die Bodenbeschaffenheit heute war perfekt! Der letzte Abschnitt mit der neuen Wall und neuen zusätzlichen Anliegern ist super - also nichts wie hin! Nojokes bin ich nicht gefahren.


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. April 2017)

silverxxsurfer schrieb:


> Die Bodenbeschaffenheit heute war perfekt! Der letzte Abschnitt mit der neuen Wall und neuen zusätzlichen Anliegern ist super - also nichts wie hin!


Klingt super. 
Wir machen uns gleich von Köln aus auf den Weg...  Man sieht sich.


----------



## Lamima (3. April 2017)

Im 4. Abschnitt stand gestern ein Mensch mit Kamera...gibt es die Bilder schon irgendwo?


----------



## Das-Licht (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
da ich nach einem Tipp nun weiß, dass es auch einen Flowtrail-Stromberg Thread im MTB Forum gibt, denke ich, dass ich hier mit meinen Bildern von der Roadshow-Stromberg, die ich am Samstag den 6.5.17 besuchte, richtig bin.






Ich kamm um kurz vor 10:00 Uhr an, und erlebte gerade das Briefing des Teams. Dabei waren die Rotwild-Mitarbeiter, die Firma Ergon, die Firma Fox  und Plan-B für den organisatorischen Teil. Weiterhin waren noch die Jungs vom Flowtrail Stromberg als Guides und Berater sehr aktiv, und halfen gerne bei der Streckenplanung und bei Fahrtipps.






Das Fox-MTB Programm. An dem Fox-Stand hatte man weiterhin die Möglichkeit...






...sich beraten zu lassen, und sein Setup perfekt justieren zu lassen.






Nachdem man sich angemeldet hatte...






...konnte man sich sein reserviertes Testbike abholen.






Wer eine Guidetour fuhr, kam erst am Übungsplatz vorbei und konnte so ein erstes Gefühl für das jeweilige MTB entwickeln.






Weiter ging der Rundkurs zum Einstieg des Wildhog.






Über insgesamt vier Sektionen konnte man dann selbst wählen, ob man die blaue Linie, die anspruchsvolle Rote oder die schwierige schwarze Linie fährt.






Die MTP(edelec)s waren sehr begehrt. Eine Beobachtung, die ich dieses Jahr deutlich verstärkt mache. Gerade wenn es um anspruchsvolle Downhills geht, bei denen es kein Shuttle oder Lift gibt, steigen immer mehr ambitionierte Fahrer, altersunabhängig, auf MTPs um.






Zurück ging es dann nach vier Sektionen über den Rundkurs auf teils anspruchsvollen Uphilltrails zum Resort Stromberg.






Nach jeder Tour wurden die Leihbikes von den Rotwild-Technikern vor Weitergabe überprüft.

Alles in Allem eine - aus meiner Sicht - gelungenen Veranstaltung. Auch das Wetter spielte mit. Es war für Jeden etwas dabei. Man konnte von der Straßen-, oder Forstwegetour bis zum Wettbewerbsdownhill alles fahren... ...wenn man es konnte.  Den einzigen Kritikpunkt den ich habe, ist; es gab nichts umsonst zu trinken. Auch sonst gab es weder eine Wasserstation noch irgendwelche kohlesäurefreien Getränke, bzw. Iso-Getränke oder Säfte.
Für mich war es ein tolles Erlebnis zudem ich bisher noch nie in Stromberg war. Solche Rotwild-Events halte ich für wesentlich sinniger, als die Händlerevents, bei Denen man mal kurz irgendwo durch den Stadtverkehr oder ein Industriegebiet radeln kann. So konnte ich mitbekommen, dass doch einige der Biker, die nicht wegen des Rotwild Events nach Stromberg gekommen sind, sich nach dem Stand erkundigten. Da spricht man die richtige Zielgruppe an.


----------



## p3bbels (3. Oktober 2017)

Servus, 
Jemand heute dort gewesen? Wollte mal wissen ob es sehr matschig ist, würde morgen gerne fahren gehen und hab eigentlich keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht

Gruß Sven


----------



## captainz3 (2. November 2017)

Hi! Ich bin am Mittwoch aufgrund eines losen Holzelements auf der NorthShore nach den Step-Up-down table leider derbe gestürzt.
Macht es eventuell Sinn auf diesen Flächen, die durch die Landungen / Nach Landungen verstärkt unter Druck geraten eventuell doch auf die Northshore Bauweise zu verzichten oder zumindes mit Boden zu unterfüttern?


----------



## Nicolai33 (2. November 2017)

Grüß dich,
derbe gestürzt heißt ? Biste schwer verletzt oder ist es nochmal gut ausgegangen ? Sowas sollte/darf nicht passieren. Die Bauwerke werden regelmäßig von uns geprüft damit sowas nicht vorkommt . 
Wir werden uns die Stelle / den restlichen Northshore genauer ansehen und wohl verstärken . 
Das sieht auf dem Bild ganz klar nach abgerissenen Schrauben aus. Die gebrochenem Schrauben sind aber eher nach der Landung ?! 
Ich danke dir für deine Schadensmeldung wir werden nachbessern. (Übrigens haben wir auch auf der Homepage nen Schadensmeldungs Button).

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## MantaHai (2. November 2017)

Also am Dienstag Nachmittag war da nix lose oder zumindest nicht sturzrelevant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainz3 (3. November 2017)

Ich kann Euch ja mal ein GoPro video von dem Sturz hochladen. Resultat bei mir ist jedenfalls ein Kahnbeinbruch.
StepUp hat prima geklappt. Den Table sauber entlanggerollt. Dann der kleine drop vom table... nach der Landung bin ich quasi wie weggeklappt, als hätte mir einer das Vorderrad weggestoßen. Anschließend lag ich genau neben der Stelle auf dem Bild links neben der Bahn und mein bike noch einen Meter weiter. Dropen sollte ich eigentlich können. Bin an dem Tag auch schon 4x den großen drop aus der Dropbatterie gesprungen ohne Probleme.


----------



## captainz3 (3. November 2017)

http://gofile.me/6vXiM/nFvTfHb3c


----------



## captainz3 (3. November 2017)

Vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur zu fett und das Teil hat nachgegeben, als ich draufgesprungen bin, was aber auch nicht sein sollte.

Hier ist noch ein Beleg, dass es vermutlich nicht an meiner drop-Technik liegt:

http://gofile.me/6vXiM/beiOanRwK

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt die files auf dem Server öffnen. Ansonsten lade ich sie noch auf MTB News hoch.


----------



## hardtails (3. November 2017)

bei mir steht das die gesuchte Seite nicht gefunden werden konnte


----------



## captainz3 (3. November 2017)

Dann habe ich es nun mal etwas verkleinert und hochgeladen:


----------



## captainz3 (5. November 2017)

Hier nochmal Moment der Landung. Am hochstehenden Teil kann man das Ende des Defekten Teilstücks erkennen.





1/2m weiter auf dem defekten Teilstücks wird dieses nochmal stärker heruntergedrückt und das Vorderrad kippt weg


----------



## Specialexed (20. Mai 2018)

Ist eigentlich der Rundkurs wieder komplett fahrbar?
Ich war vor ein paar Wochen oben, da hatten zwischen "Start No Jokes" und " Übungsplatz" etliche Bäume quer über den Kurs gelegen.
Ansonsten hat das Bau-Team über den Winter wieder einiges am Trail geleistet.


----------



## Nicolai33 (20. Mai 2018)

Nein das Teilstück ist leider immer noch gesperrt , wir haben auch keinen Einfluss darauf . Ist ne Sache des Forstes . 
Wir hätten die Bäume auch schon am liebsten bei Seite geräumt


----------



## Specialexed (21. Mai 2018)

Schade.
Für den Außenstehenden sieht es fast ein bisschen nach Sabotage aus.
Aber es gibt schlimmeres,werden es schon irgendwann wegräumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialexed (27. Juli 2018)

Der Rundkurs ist mittlerweile bestimmt wieder geräumt,oder?


----------



## Nicolai33 (27. Juli 2018)

ja der Waldstück ist seit einigen Wochen wieder frei geräumt und somit ist der gesamte Rundkurs uneingeschränkt befahrbar


----------



## Specialexed (27. Juli 2018)

Super.
Dann wird das morgen in die Tour eingebaut.


----------

